# Kayleigh's Mission to a Competition



## dipdabs

Helloooo 

Most of you probably know me but for anyone that doesn't my aim is to compete in a bikini class next year.

I've been training since the end of February and this is my progress so far.

Feb 2012

End of May

End of June 

Beginning of August (a little fatter than June I know) 

My biggest issue with myself to be honest were my chicken legs which I'm proud to announce are coming on nicely  (excuse the dodgy pictures)

A month or so ago 

Last week 

My diet hasn't recently been great but I'm not overly stressing about it at the moment as I've got a lot on my mind, soon as I'm ready I will get better with this.

I'm usually training every other day working to a 4 day split... Aslong as I get my 4 days in a week I don't care when I do them. I will post the whole split up tomorrow. Doing a pt of compound movements at the moment and loving it.

Not currently doing any cardio but I'm building muscle at the moment so no big deal.

Wanted to make a new journal and try to keep it focused on training. I know it's harder said than done... Especially with me lol but will keep my old one open for [email protected] lol. I can handle the banter very well but lets keep the banter Also if there is anyone reading who knows we don't see eye to eye I would appreciate it of you refrained from posting as I don't want any arguments in this thread. Any comments I feel are being nasty or even a bit picky I will ask to be removed. Constructive criticism however is very very much welcomed by me along with advice, I lap it up.  I want to try and keep this a positive and happy journal  fit man pictures and food images also very welcome lol.

Anyway would like to make it very clear how determined I am to get on a stage next year, I'm not here just to mess about, I am here because I'm very serious about my training 

So yeah... Wish me luck!!


----------



## PaulB

Good luck, I'm sure you will meet your goals


----------



## Hartman

Good luck miss... Subbed


----------



## AK-26

Good luck Kay

I'm subbed :thumb:


----------



## Heath

Subbed, good luck with your goals but stop posing with your joggers round your ankles it's distracting


----------



## Wolfman1388

i agree with mutant! hehe

good luck hun..looks like your abs,bi's and legs are really coming on. please keep us updated on your progress. ;-b

Wolfman


----------



## dipdabs

Oh I forgot here is a back picture too taken a couple weeks ago... (never had back muscles before lol)


----------



## Wolfman1388

:devil2:nice glutes by the way! hehe:thumb:


----------



## vtec_yo

Good luck.

I wish I could drop fat that fckin quick.


----------



## Wolfman1388

vtec_yo said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I wish I could drop fat that fckin quick.


haha..fckin dont we all!! haha :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Thank you guys


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best with this, as with queenies journo, banter is all well and good but it can over run a journal, especially as its like 500 men to 1 woman on this forum lol.


----------



## 25434

Kayleigh..wishing you well with your quest for stage.


----------



## alexyZZZ

Best of luck with your goals, quality progress so far!!! If as you say your diet isnt too great, even better!!!


----------



## eezy1

try and keep ur journal on track this time around. ill follow this

fill it with ur training routines, diet and progress cuz thats what most of us are interested in

goodluck :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Good luck Kay. You've made great progress so far and keep going. Have you looked at what class or comp you fancy doing?


----------



## leeds_01

good luck and all the best with this Kay - im sure you'll get the results you want

ill be checking in and out of this with interest


----------



## Ems

Good luck Kay I am sure you will do great.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ridiculous gains in such a short space of time. Best of luck with this I'm sure you will do well.


----------



## dipdabs

Thank you everyone 

And going for bikini class Liam, not sure what comp yet will decide closer to the time


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> And going for bikini class Liam, not sure what comp yet will decide closer to the time


It it gonna be next year you think?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Looking like you are making good progress already, and it's good you have decided on a specific goal to work toward, think that will make it easier in the long run to stay focused on it, good luck with it all Kay...the stage awaits  x


----------



## RACK

All the best with this K


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> And going for bikini class Liam, not sure what comp yet will decide closer to the time


I know Heather Schofield quite well Kay, let me know if you want to add her on FB, she really is a lovely girl.

Any trouble on here, report it too one if us and we shall clean it up for you.

:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> I know Heather Schofield quite well Kay, let me know if you want to add her on FB, she really is a lovely girl.
> 
> Any trouble on here, report it too one if us and we shall clean it up for you.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Yeah that would be good thanks milky!

Lol no harm of that, went to PM now instead lmao


----------



## dipdabs

I need to go to the gym to train legs... Feeling exhausted without an ounce of motivation right now... Shout at me someone please lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

good luck kay youv made sweet progress already keep it going and youll b sweet as a nut


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> I need to go to the gym to train legs... Feeling exhausted without an ounce of motivation right now... Shout at me someone please lol


watch youtube vids

or add all the missed training days and shiver at the lost results mwhahah


----------



## Fatstuff

Good luck kay, hope this journal stays on track - maybe u should put a warning on the first post to keep it serious lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> I need to go to the gym to train legs... Feeling exhausted without an ounce of motivation right now... Shout at me someone please lol







Sort ur sh1t out


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Fatstuff said:


> Sort ur sh1t out


reps just have reps


----------



## dipdabs

Flipping heck... Feeling a little warm now lol. Ok ok going to get some food and get ready!


----------



## Wolfman1388

Fatstuff said:


> Sort ur sh1t out


bloody hell...i dont know about bodybuilding motivation for women,but it sure is bodybuilding distraction for men!! plus a real testosterone booster!! hahaha


----------



## Dbol_dan

Good luck and imagine the 1st place to get u through the sesh


----------



## Deanreck

Fatstuff said:


> Sort ur sh1t out


f**k me ive got a dodgey ticker and you post this :crying:


----------



## AK-26

I hope you ended up getting to the gym Kay, bikini class doesn't happen at home you know :tongue:

Looking forward to the update later.


----------



## dipdabs

That's me back from the gym and I actually think that video helped 

I'm now walking like my legs are made of led lol.

Done stretches with my resistance bands to start and 5 minutes on the bike to warm up.

Then Done my legs 4 sets of 8 reps on each.

Squats with 8kg dumbbells.

Reverse lunges with 8kg dumbbells.

Laying leg curl 15kg (only managed 3 sets on 15kg last time, managed all 4 today)

Calf press 90kg (up from 80kg)

Then 6 minutes on the bike to cool down.

Done my abs too.

4 x 12 hanging leg raise twist things.

4 x 10 Sit ups bringing legs up each time.

4 x 8 side things where you touch the back of your ankles.

4 x 8 2.5kg weighted crunches.

Sorted  think having a coffee before I went helped so I will do that next time too!


----------



## dipdabs

And I just want to put these two comparisons up as its a bit clearer to see the change than the others

February

Today


----------



## Guest

Legs are coming on amazingly well!

An as mentioned earlier in this thread your glutes are something else.

Cracking work Kay.


----------



## AK-26

So you did end up going then :thumb:

Nice session there too, good work.


----------



## Keeks

Good luck with things hun! I always found having the long term goal of getting on stage really made me stick to everything, it really does keep you on track and gives you focus.


----------



## dipdabs

Thank u everyone  appreciate the support!

Legs are killing me!


----------



## Dbol_dan

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank u everyone  appreciate the support!
> 
> Legs are killing me!


We all love the pain tho... If it don't hurt, it don't work


----------



## QUEST

looks like you have progressed well ..

good luck & hope you meet your goals ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## gettingLEAN

good leg session huh 

subbed gl kay


----------



## dipdabs

So just back from the gym and enjoying a nice bowl of coco rocks (thanks milky  )

4 x 8 of each. Last set until failure.

Overhead dumbbell press 8kg (up from 7kg)

Lateral raises 4kg (can't seem to get the weight up ever doing these!?)

Hammer curls 6kg

Face pulls 7.5kg

Done my stretches aswell. Clicking in my shoulder blade still doing my effing head in wish it would just go away!

Was nice and quiet and was a good session 

Can see a lot more of my veins everytime I train starting to pop out, guessing that's a good thing lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Dbol_dan said:


> We all love the pain tho... If it don't hurt, it don't work


Yup I def love the pain lol


----------



## dipdabs

LER said:


> looks like you have progressed well ..
> 
> good luck & hope you meet your goals ..... :thumbup1:





gettingLEAN said:


> good leg session huh
> 
> subbed gl kay


Thank you guys


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Good luck with things hun! I always found having the long term goal of getting on stage really made me stick to everything, it really does keep you on track and gives you focus.


Cheers keeks the quark queen! Feel free to pop in as much as u like... I don't mind


----------



## Fatstuff

i love the way everybody has adopted coco pops pwo lol just because scarb and milky do it!


----------



## Heath

Fatstuff said:


> i love the way everybody has adopted coco pops pwo lol just because scarb and milky do it!


Everyone knows that the pros use pop tarts really


----------



## dipdabs

MutantX said:


> Everyone knows that the pros use pop tarts really


Are u telling me I can eat pop tarts!!??


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> i love the way everybody has adopted coco pops pwo lol just because scarb and milky do it!


Well obviously! Look at Milkys progress! If I can progress and eat chocolate cereal I'm a very happy lady


----------



## Heath

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u telling me I can eat pop tarts!!??


It can be a good PWO yeah lol


----------



## dipdabs

MutantX said:


> It can be a good PWO yeah lol


My favourite things in the whole world  I'm getting some of them too!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm gna the gym 5 times a day just to have cereal and pop tarts after... Will that be ok do u think? Lol


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> i love the way everybody has adopted coco pops pwo lol just because scarb and milky do it!


Well when a man who has competed for 20 yrs, is a qualifed NABBA judge and has prepped many many people for comps.l listen mate and l listen well...

:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Well when a man who has competed for 20 yrs, is a qualifed NABBA judge and has prepped many many people for comps.l listen mate and l listen well...
> 
> :thumbup1:


Who can argue!


----------



## 25434

I've got a mahoosive passion for rice crispies...could...could...could this be the okay for me go and get family size pack? just for me? lol...keep chugging on K. doing great..


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> I've got a mahoosive passion for rice crispies...could...could...could this be the okay for me go and get family size pack? just for me? lol...keep chugging on K. doing great..


Do it flubs!! I can't believe how much it's excited me lol, I think eating clean will be much easier being able to do something like this! And thank you  hope u r doing ok!


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> Do it [Redacted]!! I can't believe how much it's excited me lol, I think eating clean will be much easier being able to do something like this! And thank you  hope u r doing ok!


I'm good thanks, ploughing on with no aims in mind except keeping the weight off, flol...foooking hopeless it seems at times..but hey, get there in the end. Was blessed with the brick sh!te house sort of body, sigh.....It's good that you have an aim to go for now..I think it will help you to keep on track...but...but..hey K.......cereals...yum yum huh? I love 'em...heehee


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs the amount of effort you put in certainly proves nothing you're doing is hopeless. The way you talk about smashing them runs in the rain and stuff is inspiring! Keep going  have u ever thought of competing?


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> [Redacted] the amount of effort you put in certainly proves nothing you're doing is hopeless. The way you talk about smashing them runs in the rain and stuff is inspiring! Keep going  have u ever thought of competing?


No, I'm just trying to stay fit, have a laugh and get a half decent bod between now and death. Competing is not for me, I find the food thing really hard, and I know for sure I can't look like the ladies on stage. Not being coy by the way, just stating fact. I'm happy with what I'm doing. Thanks for asking though..


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> No, I'm just trying to stay fit, have a laugh and get a half decent bod between now and death. Competing is not for me, I find the food thing really hard, and I know for sure I can't look like the ladies on stage. Not being coy by the way, just stating fact. I'm happy with what I'm doing. Thanks for asking though..


I get you. It's not for everyone. Aslong as you are happy


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Well obviously! Look at Milkys progress! If I can progress and eat chocolate cereal I'm a very happy lady





Milky said:


> Well when a man who has competed for 20 yrs, is a qualifed NABBA judge and has prepped many many people for comps.l listen mate and l listen well...
> 
> :thumbup1:


lol because thats how it works


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Milky said:


> Well when a man who has competed for 20 yrs, is a qualifed NABBA judge and has prepped many many people for comps.l listen mate and l listen well...
> 
> :thumbup1:


the advice is from skip which he passes to his clients, of which, paul is one


----------



## Uriel

Incredible Bulk said:


> the advice is from skip which he passes to his clients, of which, paul is one


thats banning talk lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol paul is a friend of mine and prepped me twice in 2009.

Its a statement of fact, not a slur or personal attack lol... i'm mentioning the origin of the 'cereal PWO' thang


----------



## Uriel

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol paul is a friend of mine and prepped me twice in 2009.
> 
> Its a statement of fact, not a slur or personal attack lol... i'm mentioning the origin of the 'cereal PWO' thang


(i missread you and thought he repped you twice in 2009.was about to say faarrkkkk offfff did he? lol)

i fully agree.......all the bodybuilders today prepping people are doing it based on what their prep guys did to them with a few tweaks of personal experience.

I'm actually shocked to hear a few names banded about on forums of guys taking money to prep people with like one dodgy show undertheir belts and 4 or 5 years training experience


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Uriel said:


> (i missread you and thought he repped you twice in 2009.was about to say faarrkkkk offfff did he? lol)
> 
> i fully agree.......all the bodybuilders today prepping people are doing it based on what their prep guys did to them with a few tweaks of personal experience.
> 
> I'm actually shocked to hear a few names banded about on forums of guys taking money to prep people with like one dodgy show undertheir belts and 4 or 5 years training experience


exactly... one reason i dont charge for advice or help... i have 2 guys and 1 girl i am helping for shows and it would be a joke for me to charge lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> exactly... one reason i dont charge for advice or help... i have 2 guys and 1 girl i am helping for shows and it would be a joke for me to charge lol.


Do u want another girl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u want another girl


i have a 'carry on' phrase in my head pmsl...Ooooo errr matron 

Thought you were working with someone lil chick?


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have a 'carry on' phrase in my head pmsl...Ooooo errr matron
> 
> Thought you were working with someone lil chick?


Haha 

Umm nope. There was a girl at another gym I visited that said to go train with her sometimes but it means paying for another gym membership and travelling there. When I have spare cash to justify doing it I will go but until then I am on my own lol. I don't even have one friend into the gym let alone weights lol. I was speaking to a couple of guys that work in my gym and they said if I wanted to get prepped go down to Cardiff sports nutrition, but again it's money I don't have right now. I was only joking though you don't need another girl on your plate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

The two guys train in my gym and Queenie trains at H's gym so i get to see her often when i visit H.

You're in the **** end of wales so a bit too far for me to try and help, pics are all OK etc but nothing like going through poses with a client/mate and seeing things in the flesh.

When looking for a 'prep' dude or gal, make sure they are local, its vital IME.


----------



## Uriel

Incredible Bulk said:


> exactly... one reason i dont charge for advice or help... i have 2 guys and 1 girl i am helping for shows and it would be a joke for me to charge lol.


well that is a very very charitable view and pretty honourable - i was flabbergasted when i hear who is charging what.....with less than 1/2 your experience


----------



## Chelsea

Just seen this journal, think the title caught my eye haha.

Great work so far, progress is coming along well, nothing like a show to really push you through plateaus and get to where you want to be.

I'll be following this one as i know what its like to have people supporting you the whole way especially on days when you just dont have the energy.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

There will be a time when i do charge but that is only when my info i pass down is not straight from the mouth of others and more off my own back.

I have seen some people prep others yet cannot get into show condition themselves or recieve an email from their client and then ask their prep guy for the answer PMSL.


----------



## Uriel

Incredible Bulk said:


> There will be a time when i do charge but that is only when my info i pass down is not straight from the mouth of others and more off my own back.
> 
> I have seen some people prep others yet cannot get into show condition themselves or recieve an email from their client and then ask their prep guy for the answer PMSL.


i'm sure the girls will show their appreciation in other mutually beneficial ways:wink:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMFAO... yes i accept cheesecake


----------



## JANIKvonD

ahhh here it is. good luck with it mate, you'v done great so far


----------



## Rykard

subbed - keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> The two guys train in my gym and Queenie trains at H's gym so i get to see her often when i visit H.
> 
> You're in the **** end of wales so a bit too far for me to try and help, pics are all OK etc but nothing like going through poses with a client/mate and seeing things in the flesh.
> 
> When looking for a 'prep' dude or gal, make sure they are local, its vital IME.


I will bare it in mind thank u for the advice


----------



## dipdabs

Chelsea said:


> Just seen this journal, think the title caught my eye haha.
> 
> Great work so far, progress is coming along well, nothing like a show to really push you through plateaus and get to where you want to be.
> 
> I'll be following this one as i know what its like to have people supporting you the whole way especially on days when you just dont have the energy.


Thanks Chelsea appreciate the support


----------



## dipdabs

Cheers rykard and yan too!


----------



## VeNuM

wow. good effort, some clear progress from when you started, well done, keep it up!


----------



## dipdabs

VeNuM said:


> wow. good effort, some clear progress from when you started, well done, keep it up!


Thanks venum


----------



## Themanthatcan

The pics you have put up clearly show the progress you have made so well done. Good luck with making it to the stage. Subbed.


----------



## dipdabs

Quick update. Trained today, was a really good session apart from the air con in my gym being absolutely [email protected]

4 x 8 of each... I was meant to do last set to failure but I keep forgetting lol I will remember next time! Or try!

Lat pull downs 25kg

Deadlift 40kg

Bent over Rows 25kg

Seated cable row 15kg

Been eating pretty clean for a few days. Apart from today I took my son out for a burger down the beach. It was amazing with melted cheese and crunchy onions mmmmmmm  I will <3 burgers 4eva I.D.S.T.


----------



## dipdabs

Themanthatcan said:


> The pics you have put up clearly show the progress you have made so well done. Good luck with making it to the stage. Subbed.


Thank u  did anyone ever tell u that u look quite like arnie...?


----------



## lxm

no way ur doing 25kg bent over row ???? (please say im right.. guess why.. ) :scared:



> I will <3 burgers 4eva I.D.S.T


 :rolleye:


----------



## Themanthatcan

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank u  did anyone ever tell u that u look quite like arnie...?


No they never have! But now i look at myself and i can see the resemblance! :laugh:


----------



## ClareAnne

Just wanted to say that I think you are doing brilliantly Kay, seems you have made massive changes to your body and will defo make your goal to compete. Keep up the great work, I'm defo interested in seeing your journey, seriously good luck!!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> no way ur doing 25kg bent over row ???? (please say im right.. guess why.. ) :scared:
> 
> :rolleye:


Yes 25kg... The bar is 20kg and I add 2 2.5 plates, whhyyy?

And don't roll your eyes at my love for burgers lol


----------



## dipdabs

Themanthatcan said:


> No they never have! But now i look at myself and i can see the resemblance! :laugh:


Big resemblance in that avi! Wow! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

ClareAnne said:


> Just wanted to say that I think you are doing brilliantly Kay, seems you have made massive changes to your body and will defo make your goal to compete. Keep up the great work, I'm defo interested in seeing your journey, seriously good luck!!


Ah thanks Clare appreciate the support! Good to have another female on board!


----------



## lxm

Ah forgot about the bar! that makes it alright then!


----------



## dipdabs

Does anyone know anything on improving your flexibility? This is a SERIOUS question!


----------



## AK-26

Kaywoodham said:


> Does anyone know anything on improving your flexibility? This is a SERIOUS question!


Yoga/Pilates

I do yoga twice a week with the gf and its done the trick in terms of flexibility, but its also good for a load of other things too.

I haven't done pilates but i hear its just as good though.


----------



## Craigyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Does anyone know anything on improving your flexibility? This is a SERIOUS question!


Yoga, dynamic stretches, martial arts


----------



## dipdabs

Really? Yoga is something that's never interested me... Isn't it a load of women with camel toe with their eyes shut humming? Lol


----------



## AK-26

Kaywoodham said:


> Really? Yoga is something that's never interested me... Isn't it a load of women with camel toe with their eyes shut humming? Lol


thats what i thought till i actually tried it, its not as easy as it looks lol


----------



## dipdabs

Hmmm maybe il find a yoga DVD then or Pilates. Pilates they use the resistance bands right?


----------



## AK-26

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm maybe il find a yoga DVD then or Pilates. Pilates they use the resistance bands right?


Bands are used on some exercises, but so are other bits of equipment like swiss balls etc...

Deffo give either yoga or pilates a chance though buddy


----------



## dipdabs

Swiss balls are they the big balls filled with air? I do have one collecting dust in my room. Hmm if I get time in the week to find a DVD or something il post up how I find it  cheers AK


----------



## AK-26

Kaywoodham said:


> Swiss balls are they the big balls filled with air? I do have one collecting dust in my room. Hmm if I get time in the week to find a DVD or something il post up how I find it  cheers AK


yeah the big sporty space hopper lol

try and find one of those proper dvd rather than the ones done by a celebrity that fell off years ago.

let me know how ya get on with that :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Will do AK


----------



## dipdabs

Starting to lean up again looking better than in the last pic I took, instead of eating rubbish all the time I'm just eating it a couple times a day haha

Excuse the dodgy underwear choice I wasn't planning on anyone seeing lol.


----------



## Chelsea

At least the underwear kinda matches 

Abs are looking good and the arms are coming along. You should set a timer on your phone and get some proper poses done, will help you so much in the long run as you'll have a good reference point and it will give you good practice for posing.


----------



## liam7200

looking good 

is it bad that im looking at a girl in her underwear and all i can think is i really need to sort them wires out haha


----------



## dipdabs

Chelsea said:


> At least the underwear kinda matches
> 
> Abs are looking good and the arms are coming along. You should set a timer on your phone and get some proper poses done, will help you so much in the long run as you'll have a good reference point and it will give you good practice for posing.


Thank u  um I'm not sure I can do it on my phone!? And don't actually have a clue where to start when it comes to posing, something I will look into thanks for the tip!


----------



## dipdabs

liam7200 said:


> looking good
> 
> is it bad that im looking at a girl in her underwear and all i can think is i really need to sort them wires out haha


I've had this said before and will say it again lol. It's my hair dryer and straighteners I use everyday, sometimes twice I am not constantly putting them away and getting them back out. The wires stay lol


----------



## Chelsea

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank u  um I'm not sure I can do it on my phone!? And don't actually have a clue where to start when it comes to posing, something I will look into thanks for the tip!


No problem darlin.

You can download a free camera app and they all come with timers which you can set the amount of seconds for.

There are some posing videos on YouTube but I don't have the link right now.

Have a go anyway and we can tell you what you need to change, you never know you might be a natural at it


----------



## Jecko

Made some nice progress since Feb in my opinion, keep up your hard work.

Subbed.


----------



## dipdabs

Chelsea said:


> No problem darlin.
> 
> You can download a free camera app and they all come with timers which you can set the amount of seconds for.
> 
> There are some posing videos on YouTube but I don't have the link right now.
> 
> Have a go anyway and we can tell you what you need to change, you never know you might be a natural at it


Ah I will have a look tomorrow, thanks


----------



## dipdabs

Jecko said:


> Made some nice progress since Feb in my opinion, keep up your hard work.
> 
> Subbed.


Thanks for joining us jecko


----------



## defdaz

K, you have improved so much in just six months. Very impressed, no wonder you feel hotter - you are!  Legs look great in that pic from a week ago. Keep it up!


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhhh thanks defdaz  chuffed to bits with my legs changing, can't wait to see what I look like in another 6 months!


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhhh thanks defdaz  chuffed to bits with my legs changing, can't wait to see what I look like in another 6 months!


You will look fab.....errrmm...or fabber? yup! let's go for fabber.....sounds okay...for a sunday....


----------



## latblaster

Camera Zoom fx is a good app.

Making fab progress Kay, but get some good piccies, coz when you start competing, you'll have a great album to look at.


----------



## Hartman

G,Morning, morning, morning!...

Looking good Kay, Great progress :thumbup:


----------



## dipdabs

Thank u


----------



## dipdabs

Had a nice easy tea tonight  mmm


----------



## Whimsical

MutantX said:


> Subbed, good luck with your goals but stop posing with your joggers round your ankles it's distracting


Don't listen to him

more posing

:thumb:


----------



## defo

Good luck, pic are looking really good


----------



## dipdabs

Whimsical said:


> Don't listen to him
> 
> more posing
> 
> :thumb:


Lol shhh


----------



## dipdabs

defo said:


> Good luck, pic are looking really good


Cheers Hun glad u looked in!


----------



## dipdabs

Oh I bought a pull up bar... What's the best exercises to do in it? I'm guessing well... Pull ups lol but what muscles do they benefit?


----------



## Hartman

Mainly your back and your biceps


----------



## AK-26

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh I bought a pull up bar... What's the best exercises to do in it? I'm guessing well... Pull ups lol but what muscles do they benefit?


pull ups - great for lats and back width

chin ups - great for biceps and back thickness

but depending on which bar you got you could even use it for elevated press ups and other exercises.


----------



## dipdabs

So I know some girls have naturally smaller waists but if I work on the width of my back I'm guessing this will give the illusion of a smaller waist?


----------



## Beklet

Kaywoodham said:


> So I know some girls have naturally smaller waists but if I work on the width of my back I'm guessing this will give the illusion of a smaller waist?


Yup


----------



## AK-26

Kaywoodham said:


> So I know some girls have naturally smaller waists but if I work on the width of my back I'm guessing this will give the illusion of a smaller waist?


exactly, wide grip pull ups are good for this.

the grip is about one fist wider than shoulder width, but play around with it and find the grip width that targets your lats best.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Had a nice easy tea tonight  mmm
> 
> View attachment 91434


oooooo yum i could do all wicked things for some bread right now!!

FML...


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> oooooo yum i could do all wicked things for some bread right now!!
> 
> FML...


If it makes u feel better I only had half a slice and it was a little dry lol


----------



## dipdabs

AK-26 said:


> exactly, wide grip pull ups are good for this.
> 
> the grip is about one fist wider than shoulder width, but play around with it and find the grip width that targets your lats best.


Ah kool will give them a go when I put it together!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> If it makes u feel better I only had half a slice and it was a little dry lol


half a slice...half a slice??! glad it was crap lol...[grump face]


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> half a slice...half a slice??! glad it was crap lol...[grump face]


Man up u big baby lol


----------



## VeNuM

Kaywoodham said:


> Starting to lean up again looking better than in the last pic I took, instead of eating rubbish all the time I'm just eating it a couple times a day haha
> 
> Excuse the dodgy underwear choice I wasn't planning on anyone seeing lol.
> 
> View attachment 91379
> View attachment 91380


Great progress Kay, can see your ab definition coming through. keep up the good work!


----------



## dipdabs

Cheers mr venum


----------



## dipdabs

So was meant to go to the gym today but after having 3 kids since 8am this morning and knowing the gym would of been busy at 6 when I could of gone I quite frankly can't be ****d. I'm tired and feeling grumpy lol so it's not going to do me any harm having two days rest and getting back on it tomorrow. So I'm gona lay down on the sofa and cwtch up to the dog


----------



## lxm

Have a rub, will un-grump you apparently.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm bored of everyone in my phone book lmao


----------



## Marrsy86

Good luck with your goals! Been meaning to check your other log out for a while, I'm guessing this one has taken its place now ?


----------



## dipdabs

Marrsy86 said:


> Good luck with your goals! Been meaning to check your other log out for a while, I'm guessing this one has taken its place now ?


Thank u  this is the serious one, anyone wants to write [email protected] to me they can do it on the old lol


----------



## VeNuM

Kaywoodham said:


> So was meant to go to the gym today but after having 3 kids since 8am this morning and knowing the gym would of been busy at 6 when I could of gone I quite frankly can't be ****d. I'm tired and feeling grumpy lol so it's not going to do me any harm having two days rest and getting back on it tomorrow. So I'm gona lay down on the sofa and cwtch up to the dog


The body needs rest anyway 

I want a dog. Just saying like.


----------



## dipdabs

VeNuM said:


> The body needs rest anyway
> 
> I want a dog. Just saying like.


I'm feeling pretty tired, appetite is rubbish with it. I might need a few days but il see how I feel tomorrow.

My poor dog is on heat for the first time had to put a towel down for her


----------



## dipdabs

Well that would explain the tiredness and appetite loss. No gym today as I have some sort of gastric flu :'( I feel like death!


----------



## Steuk

Wow! Your in great condition. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chris86

Looking great and ur making real good progress well done , hope u feel better soon


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks guys 

Gutted now I can't make it to the gym, with 2 days off already I can almost feel the muscle wasting away


----------



## Themanthatcan

Sorry to hear your ill Kay! Bad times.

I wouldn't worry about the gym just get yourself better! Quicker you do that quicker you can get back in, go back before your better and you wont be performing top notch anyway.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Gutted now I can't make it to the gym, with 2 days off already I can almost feel the muscle wasting away


man the fck up... 2 days off the gym wont do a god damn thing in a negative sense.

get the fluids in, get the vitamins from fruit and veg, get well...

PS, take your own advice above  ha ha


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> man the fck up... 2 days off the gym wont do a god damn thing in a negative sense.
> 
> get the fluids in, get the vitamins from fruit and veg, get well...
> 
> PS, take your own advice above  ha ha


Is that u being nice to me IB? Lol. I can't keep water down right now but il shovel in a banana when I can lol.

And hey I don't have to man up, I'm a girl lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Me be nice to you? You mistake ubiquitous apathy for consideration and kindness my dear


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Me be nice to you? You mistake ubiquitous apathy for consideration and kindness my dear


I don't even know what means but thanks, <3 u too


----------



## Magnum26

Subbed, not only are you beautiful, but you're also welsh. :rockon: 

Good luck with your goals I'm sure you'll get there.  x


----------



## dipdabs

Magnum26 said:


> Subbed, not only are you beautiful, but you're also welsh. :rockon:
> 
> Good luck with your goals I'm sure you'll get there.  x


I'm not welsh I'm English lol.

Thanks for support!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shes ****ish....i mean kentish, not welsh


----------



## dipdabs

IB thats not a very nice term when I told u I loved you lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Well another day of no gym. That's 4 days. I feel so lazy and like I'm wasting away. Not eaten properly in 3 days. Much better than yesterday but still feeling fragile. I've got to go out tonight so I want to keep the energy I do have for that. Hopefully I will get back in the gym tomorrow if I have time. I suppose it's not going to do me any harm seeing as I've been going every other day religiously for a while!


----------



## dipdabs

I think my dog wants to secretly be a panda 

And because the she's black my boy is now walking round saying he's black lol


----------



## Deanreck

how did the dog get so dirty?! :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham said:


> I think my dog wants to secretly be a panda
> View attachment 91662
> 
> 
> And because the she's black my boy is now walking round saying he's black lol


Why does the dog look so sad?

If the dog needs black lessons i can rustle up a home learning tutorial pack for him for a small fee of £49.99


----------



## Breda

Deanreck said:


> how did the dog get so dirty?! :thumbup1:


It ran in some mud. Can tell you'd make a sh!t detective


----------



## Deanreck

Breda said:


> It ran in some mud. Can tell you'd make a sh!t detective


looked pretty black to be mud :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs

She's dug a hole in my bloody grass and she got told off! That's a bit expensive Breda!


----------



## Redbeard85

Good luck with your goals Kay!! Subbed to this :thumb:


----------



## Deanreck

:thumbdown: bad dog


----------



## dipdabs

I know pretty annoyed with her! Kitchen is a state!

Thanks for joining us lee


----------



## Irish Beast

You're going great here K. keep it going little lady!


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham said:


> She's dug a hole in my bloody grass and she got told off! That's a bit expensive Breda!


Sorry Kay but blackness comes at a price


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh just what the doctor ordered an xl carvery!!! Mmmmm


----------



## Redbeard85

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh just what the doctor ordered an xl carvery!!! Mmmmm
> 
> View attachment 91932


 :drool: oh wow I could with that right now!!


----------



## CJ

Ffs


----------



## dipdabs

What about one of these lads 



It was amazing, chocolate brownie sundae.... Although my mate did laugh at me when I tried to waddle out and look 6 months pregnant lolll


----------



## CJ

No coming in here again til after diet


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> No coming in here again til after diet


To be fair I've not trained or eaten hardly anything all week, I was in need of a good meal!

Still I bet you can almost taste the gravy and roast potatoes mmmmm


----------



## Raeno

Just found this Ms Woodham. Subbed. You look great


----------



## dipdabs

Raeno said:


> Just found this Ms Woodham. Subbed. You look great


Thank u for the support raeno 

New avi looks great!


----------



## Redbeard85

Kaywoodham said:


> What about one of these lads
> 
> View attachment 91937
> 
> 
> It was amazing, chocolate brownie sundae.... Although my mate did laugh at me when I tried to waddle out and look 6 months pregnant lolll


Awryt!! Fork you now....too far!!! :cursing: :lol: . Hope ye enjoyed that Kay, I've not eating anything like that for a very very long time


----------



## dipdabs

lee85 said:


> Awryt!! Fork you now....too far!!! :cursing: :lol: . Hope ye enjoyed that Kay, I've not eating anything like that for a very very long time


Well u do look like a bit of a fatty hehehe


----------



## Redbeard85

Kaywoodham said:


> Well u do look like a bit of a fatty hehehe


 :lol: You'll be the next person on the naughty step today :sneaky2:


----------



## dipdabs

lee85 said:


> :lol: You'll be the next person on the naughty step today :sneaky2:


I don't think I'd fit on it right now lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't think I'd fit on it right now lol


Hahaha, who's the fatty now :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs

lee85 said:


> Hahaha, who's the fatty now :rolleye:


I will hang my head in Shame lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Kaywoodham said:


> I will hang my head in Shame lol


 :lol: ...or run around the block a few times  Oh man I would love to have eatin what you have just ate Kay :bounce: ...but am getting an Indian right now, so as they say here in scotland "Get it roon ye!" :tt2: :lol: x


----------



## Kn23

Hey Kay, when is the competition you are training for?


----------



## dipdabs

lee85 said:


> :lol: ...or run around the block a few times  Oh man I would love to have eatin what you have just ate Kay :bounce: ...but am getting an Indian right now, so as they say here in scotland "Get it roon ye!" :tt2: :lol: x


I miss white pudding with chips and curry sauce


----------



## dipdabs

Kn23 said:


> Hey Kay, when is the competition you are training for?


Hello  umm just aiming to be ready for next years season and decide on what competition to go for nearer the time!


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> What about one of these lads
> 
> It was amazing, chocolate brownie sundae.... Although my mate did laugh at me when I tried to waddle out and look 6 months pregnant lolll


OMFG! WANT.

Hotness rating dropped a point after all that though Kay. Naughty.


----------



## Redbeard85

Kaywoodham said:


> I miss white pudding with chips and curry sauce


Chips? what the feck is a chip?!! :lol:


----------



## Kn23

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello  umm just aiming to be ready for next years season and decide on what competition to go for nearer the time!


Ok, imo you are already looking in good shape for the bikini class, I'm sure by next year you will be in winning shape. Once you choose the comp you want to enter and you have a date, your training and diet will naturally become stricter. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Raeno

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank u for the support raeno
> 
> New avi looks great!


Thanku kindly. Have a mooch over to my thread for the bigger pic :whistling: ......................


----------



## defdaz

How are you feeling Kay, better I hope?


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> How are you feeling Kay, better I hope?


Much better thanks daz. Not been to the gym this week but I think I needed the rest! Appetite is still completely gone though. I really need to start forcing myself to eat again!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Wanted to make a new journal and try to keep it focused on training.


----------



## dipdabs

Lol this is much more focused than the last journal!!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm off to the gym shortly. After a week off I can't quite believe it lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm off to the gym shortly. After a week off I can't quite believe it lol


Lol, don't do legs! Enjoy Kay :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Well that's chest, triceps and abs done. Was a good session at the time apart from the gym was packed full of dribbling guys Ud think had never seen a female before which was really off putting and probably ruined how far I'd pushed myself to be honest, oh well.

Again with it being busy I couldn't use the barbell so had to use the machines. It's making me feel like I've taken a million steps back because the last chest session I done I managed to add weight to the 20kg bar and these machines I can only manage 15kg and just don't feel comfortable using them whatsoever. I was still aching a hell of a lot between sets but still... Annoying!

So today was 4 x 8 of each, last sets until failure. I played it safe a little today after having a week off and think I had been lifting a little heavier for a couple things but il start back with that weight next chest session.

Incline chest press 15kg

Chest press 15kg

Incline dumbbell flyes 4kg

Skull crushers 4kg

Then various ab exercises.

Diet is still [email protected] but today is the best it's been all week. Have had an egg sandwich, chicken with spinach pasta parcel things, broccoli, tomato and mascarpone sauce with a little extra light Philadelphia, a bowl of coco rocks after the gym and I've just had some more chicken and broccoli. It's a start I guess...


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm off to the gym shortly. After a week off I can't quite believe it lol


how come u never went for a week then ? glad u going back though show them how its done Kay n when ur on stage in the bikini comp next year 1st position will have your name on it ..x


----------



## lxm

Morning woodham. Whats on the menu today ?


----------



## RACK

Are you following a set meal plan at the min K?


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> how come u never went for a week then ? glad u going back though show them how its done Kay n when ur on stage in the bikini comp next year 1st position will have your name on it ..x


I wasn't well at the beginning of the week scoob and spent the rest of the week recovering.

I think 1st position is being a little optimistic but thanks lol


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Morning woodham. Whats on the menu today ?


I don't know at the minute. Coffee lol. Chicken and broccoli at some point when I can face food, appetite in the mornings isn't great at the mo.


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Are you following a set meal plan at the min K?


Nope my eatings been terrible for a while I really need to sort it


----------



## RACK

OOooooh!!!!!! You need to sort that out before the gym tbh, just get into the routine

breakfast Eggs on toast

snack handfull of nuts

lunch chicken salad and small sweet potato/jacket spud

after training shake

evening meal steak/chinken/tuna/turkey with salad

Just somethin simple to get you into the habbit of eating


----------



## liam0810

I used to be like you and hate eating in the mornings but started forcing myself to eat and finally got used to it. Now i can't function without food. If you can't stomach a full meal have a shake with a handful of nuts to start off with and build from there. In no time you'll be wanting a greasy fry up every morning ha!


----------



## dipdabs

Ah I never had a problem forcing the food down before, my diet use to be spot on but since getting the depression and then being ill last week I just can't seem to get my head around it. I still go shopping and buy the right food and I end up having to throw it away because I just don't seem to get round to it. I had porridge and a shake religiously in the mornings before. If I could just shake off my constant tiredness it would help massively!


----------



## defdaz

Glad you're back at the gym, first session back after being poorly is never a good one so try not to worry. You'll be right as rain soon. If you're a fan of intermittent fasting (www.leangains.com) then it's no bad thing to struggle with eating in the morning, especially if you're looking to cut up.


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I never had a problem forcing the food down before, my diet use to be spot on but since getting the depression and then being ill last week I just can't seem to get my head around it. I still go shopping and buy the right food and I end up having to throw it away because I just don't seem to get round to it. I had porridge and a shake religiously in the mornings before. If I could just shake off my constant tiredness it would help massively!


Kay..  Only a few weeks ago you were nailing the eating (minus the odd cheeky burger) As others say its all about consistency and getting it sorted now is the only way to move forward! get into a routine, get a whiteboard and write out your meals and stick in on the wall, and after a week or so you will have no problems..

Keep strong.. get back on it! Dont turn out like a certain girl we have spoken of before.. :thumbup1:

What makes you happy ? what do you like doing ? try incorporate that into your daily routine.. ?


----------



## RACK

Oats, whey and some mixed fruit is my fave meal (oh the sadness that is prep haha) if yuo want a good tasting protein get some Gaspari Myofusion Cookies and Cream........... it's like sex in your mouth!!!!!!!!!!! (That looks wrong when wrote down but sounds sooooo much better in my accent  )


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Kay..  Only a few weeks ago you were nailing the eating (minus the odd cheeky burger) As others say its all about consistency and getting it sorted now is the only way to move forward! get into a routine, get a whiteboard and write out your meals and stick in on the wall, and after a week or so you will have no problems..
> 
> Keep strong.. get back on it! Dont turn out like a certain girl we have spoken of before.. :thumbup1:
> 
> What makes you happy ? what do you like doing ? try incorporate that into your daily routine.. ?


I know I know... I'm going to have a shower now and soon as I get out have some porridge and a shake ok? Lol. I have got chicken and broccoli ready for my next meal as I cooked it last night. My boys at the childminders today so got some time to chill out a bit! Well that and do some housework... Grrrr


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Oats, whey and some mixed fruit is my fave meal (oh the sadness that is prep haha) if yuo want a good tasting protein get some Gaspari Myofusion Cookies and Cream........... it's like sex in your mouth!!!!!!!!!!! (That looks wrong when wrote down but sounds sooooo much better in my accent  )


Really? Ul have to ring me and tell me again  lol


----------



## lxm

*whip crackin'*


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> Really? Ul have to ring me and tell me again  lol


Ok, if I must


----------



## dipdabs

There we go 

And to be fair I prob wouldn't of eaten til this afternoon had u lot not given me a kick up the ass so thank u


----------



## RACK

Admit it........ It was my Sean Bean voice that did it  hahahahaha


----------



## lxm

Now get thinking about lunch and tea... get some core work done on the living room floor if your not going out!


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Admit it........ It was my Sean Bean voice that did it  hahahahaha


Lmao I'm still actually trying to imagine u talking like a tranny after the programme I watched last week with him playing Tracey, I wish it would escape my mind lol


----------



## RACK

I can pull most looks off but with my jaw line and how deep my voice is I'm not sure I could do a tranny lol


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Now get thinking about lunch and tea... get some core work done on the living room floor if your not going out!


I've for chicken and broccoli and sweet chilli sauce sorted for that! Legs later today... Ooohhhh lol. Training every day now til Thursday then having fri sat and Sunday off


----------



## lxm

Get those quads pumping... followed by pictures.

Cheers!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Admit it........ It was my Sean Bean voice that did it  hahahahaha


Sean Bean? I thoight you would sound more like this person


----------



## Vickky

hi ! havent been on here for a while hows the training going kay !?


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Sean Bean? I thoight you would sound more like this person
> 
> View attachment 92174


hahahaha I sound more like Craaaaaaaaig Daaaavid (ask rob)


----------



## dipdabs

Vickky said:


> hi ! havent been on here for a while hows the training going kay !?


Hey miss looking sexxxyyy in your avi!!

Umm training hasn't been going great but after a week off I'm back training trying to sort my diet. Broccoli is steaming as I type lol. How u getting on?


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey miss looking sexxxyyy in your avi!!
> 
> Umm training hasn't been going great but after a week off I'm back training trying to sort my diet. Broccoli is steaming as I type lol. How u getting on?


Thanks ! they are my next mission my legs !!! ....sometimes you have to listen to your body and have a break when it needs it =) it will prob do you the world of good !!! ...im good im on a 4 day split now heavy wieght for 5 sets of 5 reps ...excluding a few pyramid sets etc ...and i am LOVING IT body is finally responding ...bf is going down and muscle is going up ! diet wise im loosely following a paleo diet but changing it for my training so keeping in some complex carbs around training and post workout !! ...still thinking of competing ?


----------



## Gary29

Not seen your journal until now Kay, looking amazing, keep up the hard work!


----------



## dipdabs

Vickky said:


> Thanks ! they are my next mission my legs !!! ....sometimes you have to listen to your body and have a break when it needs it =) it will prob do you the world of good !!! ...im good im on a 4 day split now heavy wieght for 5 sets of 5 reps ...excluding a few pyramid sets etc ...and i am LOVING IT body is finally responding ...bf is going down and muscle is going up ! diet wise im loosely following a paleo diet but changing it for my training so keeping in some complex carbs around training and post workout !! ...still thinking of competing ?


Sounds great!! What's pyramid sets though? And what's a paleo diet? Lol. Remember I'm still a newbie and don't understand it all lol. Yup aim is to still compete!!


----------



## dipdabs

That's my leg session done, was amazing lol. I got to say I love doing legs, i love the pain and knowing u pulled through it all lol.

4 x 8 of everything.

8kg dumbbell squats.

8kg dumbbell reverse lunges.

15kg laying leg curls (I thought I may of had to put it back down to 10kg but I managed it woo)

90kg calf raises.

Going to finally put the weight up on squats and lunges next week, they didn't make me feel as sick as usual so time to up the pain lol.

I took a leg pic after to compare one from a while back and my ass isn't in as good shape which has annoyed me lol so let's get this eating on track!!

Time for coco pops <3


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Sounds great!! What's pyramid sets though? And what's a paleo diet? Lol. Remember I'm still a newbie and don't understand it all lol. Yup aim is to still compete!!


ahh sorry i forget i talk jibberish sometimes ! ...your leg workout looks good not many exercises though ? ...a paleo diet is eating like the cavemen did ...so no grains ..just meat veg fruit nuts seeds etc ..but i have oats and post workout stuff because if not my training would suffer !!

pyramid sets are when you do sets of 5-7-9-12-9-7-5 thus going up and going down? this si the way i do but it but there is many other ways of doing it!


----------



## dipdabs

Vickky said:


> ahh sorry i forget i talk jibberish sometimes ! ...your leg workout looks good not many exercises though ? ...a paleo diet is eating like the cavemen did ...so no grains ..just meat veg fruit nuts seeds etc ..but i have oats and post workout stuff because if not my training would suffer !!
> 
> pyramid sets are when you do sets of 5-7-9-12-9-7-5 thus going up and going down? this si the way i do but it but there is many other ways of doing it!


Ahh ok I get u!! It sounds good il have to give both the diet and pyramid sets a try at some point!

I didn't think I needed more exercises to be honest? The PT in the gym done my programme based on something Ewen gave me, it definitely works and I leave not being able to walk properly so it's all good! Lol


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahh ok I get u!! It sounds good il have to give both the diet and pyramid sets a try at some point!
> 
> I didn't think I needed more exercises to be honest? The PT in the gym done my programme based on something Ewen gave me, it definitely works and I leave not being able to walk properly so it's all good! Lol


hahah brill ok then if its working for you !! i know that feeling i smashed legs yesterday and i cant sit down today !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Vickky said:


> hahah brill ok then if its working for you !! i know that feeling i smashed legs yesterday and i cant sit down today !!!


Yeah I can't say I'm looking forward to tomorrow or will still have the same love for it as I do today lol


----------



## JaneN40

Looks like you're going great!  I'm new here, but hope to follow your progress.


----------



## dipdabs

JaneN40 said:


> Looks like you're going great!  I'm new here, but hope to follow your progress.


Thanks Jane! Welcome to ukm, how u finding it? Il apologise now before u come across my rude posts lol


----------



## phoenixlaw

Well done Kay, great to see your progress. Also its great to see the women getting along. 3 different women posting in a single page on a thread is rare lol.


----------



## Vickky

phoenixlaw said:


> Well done Kay, great to see your progress. Also its great to see the women getting along. 3 different women posting in a single page on a thread is rare lol.


i love talking to diff girlies and see how they train ...were not all bad you know


----------



## dipdabs

phoenixlaw said:


> Well done Kay, great to see your progress. Also its great to see the women getting along. 3 different women posting in a single page on a thread is rare lol.


Thanks mr 

There's only a few women I don't get on with, cant be loved by everyone lol


----------



## phoenixlaw

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks mr
> 
> There's only a few women I don't get on with, cant be loved by everyone lol


Fair one, would be good to see a women only thread on here with progress and development etc.


----------



## dipdabs

Picture tiiime... I'm just reminding myself after a week off that I'm not suddenly a fat cow nomatter how much I feel it Lolll.


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks mr
> 
> There's only a few women I don't get on with, cant be loved by everyone lol


quite obvious to spot.. the only two who dont interact and communicate with you



is that obliques I see ? they have to be one of my fav parts of the human body.... Lol!

Looking very good/toned/lean, I take it your wanting to put on some more lean body mass ??

p.s. how are you lowering BF without cardio and much lifting ? :tongue: Seriously would like to know!!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> quite obvious to spot.. the only two who dont interact and communicate with you
> 
> 
> 
> is that obliques I see ? they have to be one of my fav parts of the human body.... Lol!
> 
> Looking very good/toned/lean, I take it your wanting to put on some more lean body mass ??
> 
> p.s. how are you lowering BF without cardio and much lifting ? :tongue: Seriously would like to know!!


They are obliques lol.

Yup need more muscle, much more specially on my ass lol

I duno I guess the muscle has just burnt it away!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

ah so there is some training going on..had to go a few more pages back mind you, i must say..for someone who has had a baby, you are still looking in pretty good shape! well done miss..just keep up the good work, you will be on stage before you know it :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89

Only 17 pages so far Kay, where's all the sex pests gone? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Leeds89 said:


> Only 17 pages so far Kay, where's all the sex pests gone? :lol:


 h34r:


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Picture tiiime... I'm just reminding myself after a week off that I'm not suddenly a fat cow nomatter how much I feel it Lolll.
> 
> View attachment 92215
> View attachment 92216
> View attachment 92217


hello obliques !! look good =)


----------



## Ems

Doing great Kay considering you've not been having the best of times  Tummy looks fab! I'm feeling a bit poo at the moment too........just really tired all the time :/


----------



## RACK

Loving the obliques!


----------



## irishdude

Looking hawwwwwt missus, well impressed :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks guys  x


----------



## dipdabs

Ems said:


> Doing great Kay considering you've not been having the best of times  Tummy looks fab! I'm feeling a bit poo at the moment too........just really tired all the time :/


I'm the same with the tiredness, it really ruins things at times


----------



## lxm

right so whats been prepared foodwise today ? you doing a sesh ?


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> right so whats been prepared foodwise today ? you doing a sesh ?


Umm I hope to be doing a session later but I've got to ask my mate to watch my boy yet.

Nothing prepared yet but I've got chicken and broccoli to cook so mainly be that. Will have my porridge or some eggs shortly.


----------



## dipdabs

Yesterday I had porridge and a shake 3 lots of chicken and broccoli, a banana and coco rocks after the gym


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Yesterday I had porridge and a shake 3 lots of chicken and broccoli, a banana and coco rocks after the gym


no shake after training ?!


----------



## Ems

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm the same with the tiredness, it really ruins things at times


Yeah it's pretty bad at the moment - was on an ECA stack which just made me feel shocking so come off it.........will take a few days for the body to feel a bit more normal again, hoping my mood improves too lol. Good work on the food prep though, that's half the battle I find. Have you managed to get the eating back on track yet? I've slipped the past few days but think that's because of feeling so tired and run down. Just going to try and eat healthy for a little while as opposed to being too strict and see if that helps general well being!


----------



## Ems

Vickky said:


> no shake after training ?!


Is that coco rocks with milk after though? Would be like a choccy milkshake which is great for recovery...........after my endurance runs I used to find a chocolate milkshake = really fast recovery, whereas protein shake was not so quick.


----------



## Vickky

Ems said:


> Is that coco rocks with milk after though? Would be like a choccy milkshake which is great for recovery...........after my endurance runs I used to find a chocolate milkshake = really fast recovery, whereas protein shake was not so quick.


i have vitargo immediatly post workout so get my fast sugars in then shake 15 mins later ..works a treat !! but coco pops taste better than virtargo no doubht !!!!


----------



## Ems

Vickky said:


> i have vitargo immediatly post workout so get my fast sugars in then shake 15 mins later ..works a treat !! but coco pops taste better than virtargo no doubht !!!!


Yeah to be fair at the moment I would use any excuse to eat coco pops rather than have a protein shake LOL!


----------



## dipdabs

Vickky said:


> no shake after training ?!


I'm having appetite issues and that was the most I've managed to eat in a while... Will gradually get there along with rice or pasta with my meals!


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm having appetite issues and that was the most I've managed to eat in a while... Will gradually get there along with rice or pasta with my meals!


ahh ok sorry just wondered if there was a reason =) ...hope you feel better soon ...you'll get there !! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Ems said:


> Is that coco rocks with milk after though? Would be like a choccy milkshake which is great for recovery...........after my endurance runs I used to find a chocolate milkshake = really fast recovery, whereas protein shake was not so quick.


Yup sure is. It was Pscarbs advice to milky as he's prepping him, also CJ - he has lion bar cereal! And obviously looking at Pscarb, CJ and milky I'm going to follow anything I pick up lol


----------



## dipdabs

Vickky said:


> ahh ok sorry just wondered if there was a reason =) ...hope you feel better soon ...you'll get there !! :thumb:


Thanks Vicky  I had gastric flu beginning of last week, hasn't helped things lol


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks Vicky  I had gastric flu beginning of last week, hasn't helped things lol


god yeah i can imagine ..i hate getting ill ..so fustrating .!!!


----------



## Leeds89

Vickky said:


> no shake after training ?!


Agreed, protein shake after workout + high GI carbs to spike insulin and force nutrients into the muscles quickly... that's what I've been told anyway


----------



## Ems

Kaywoodham said:


> Yup sure is. It was Pscarbs advice to milky as he's prepping him, also CJ - he has lion bar cereal! And obviously looking at Pscarb, CJ and milky I'm going to follow anything I pick up lol


Yeah agree totally - so is cereal purely for recovery only? That would be great after cardio in the morning! I've suddenly cheered up somewhat LOL


----------



## RACK

Cereal is mainly for the fast acting carbs in it. If having carbs after morning cardio oats would be better as they're slower to digest but after a weights/gym session then cereal is awesome. Orange flavoured vitargo is pretty nice too mixed with choc myofusion


----------



## dipdabs

I'm say with my porridge in front of me and just feel so ill with the thought of eating it. I'm wondering whether I've got into such a habit and now it's all in my head!


----------



## dipdabs

Cr3do said:


> I felt the same way with my eggs and spinach scramble this morning, just though best get it down me as my body needs it and the only way im going to reach my goals!!
> 
> I always found a scoop of flavoured protein powder mixed with my porridge always helped it go down better!!


I'm getting through it slowly, I'm sure il feel better once I've eaten it. Probably also feeling sick because I'm leaving eating til too late!

I've tried a vanilla scoop a couple times and can't stomach it then at all lol


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm getting through it slowly, I'm sure il feel better once I've eaten it. Probably also feeling sick because I'm leaving eating til too late!
> 
> I've tried a vanilla scoop a couple times and can't stomach it then at all lol


have you tried mixing a little pb into it? i mixed banana or strawberry or mint choc chip or chocolate protein powder / blueberries and pb together into my porridge... and are it cold/warm as i hate it hot..

hope you feel better soon

** forgot also put cut up banana in there too..


----------



## lxm

JAM IN THE PORRIDGE!!! (Not yan... )


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> have you tried mixing a little pb into it? i mixed banana or strawberry or mint choc chip or chocolate protein powder / blueberries and pb together into my porridge... and are it cold/warm as i hate it hot..
> 
> hope you feel better soon


What's PB?

I can't add anything in at the mo, it's not the taste of porridge I dislike it's the fact I have to eat it lol. I actually love porridge. I use to manage double the amount plus a shake plus a banana or something. I'm sure il get there again!


----------



## Rykard

Peanut Butter - just a teaspoon was enough to add a bit of flavour for me


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> Peanut Butter - just a teaspoon was enough to add a bit of flavour for me


Ahh no I hate the stuff always have lol. But thank u for the tips


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahh no I hate the stuff always have lol. But thank u for the tips


bugger - all help exhausted this end then :sad:


----------



## RACK

Told ya the other day, Cookies&Cream myofusion, handful of dried fruit and oats mixed together = mouth-gasm


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Told ya the other day, Cookies&Cream myofusion, handful of dried fruit and oats mixed together = mouth-gasm


I will get some next week. It's not how nice something tastes that's stopping me it's the actual thought of eating anything at all!


----------



## Rykard

make it thinner and drink it? or is that an issue too?


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> make it thinner and drink it? or is that an issue too?


I don't have any at the moment lol


----------



## lxm

Rykard said:


> make it thinner and drink it? *or is that an issue too?*


P1ssy p1ssy h34r:


----------



## dipdabs

Right so not the greatest day today to be honest. I was so tired I could hardly keep my eyes open so I didn't go to the gym and decided to go and get fed at my dads house and chill on the sofa while the kids played. I will go to the gym tomorrow and hopefully il get a decent nights sleep tonight. I really need it. Today I have eaten porridge, beans on toast, a banana, some spag Bol and I'm just off to make some chicken and broccoli. Might have 2 breasts to make up some protein and calories but will also try to get a shake down me before bed, if not a few spoonfuls of cottage cheese. So all in all once I'm done not done too bad. I actually feel starving now, I just wish this would happen in the daytime!


----------



## defdaz

Nightmare, hope you feel better in the morning Kay!


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Nightmare, hope you feel better in the morning Kay!


Thanks daz


----------



## dipdabs

Finally food I'm looking forward to, it only took til half 10 lol


----------



## Raeno

Kaywoodham said:


> Picture tiiime... I'm just reminding myself after a week off that I'm not suddenly a fat cow nomatter how much I feel it Lolll.
> 
> View attachment 92215
> View attachment 92216
> View attachment 92217


Obliques are looking good, which is always nice


----------



## VeNuM

looking awesome!

I love obliques, I dont have any, well I do, but im hiding them, apparently :thumbdown:

kepp it up


----------



## yannyboy

Hope everything is going well Kay


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Finally food I'm looking forward to, it only took til half 10 lol
> View attachment 92392


you can come cook tea for me!


----------



## dipdabs

Well I've woken up and I'm actually feeling hungry!  ran out of porridge though  so going to have weetabix


----------



## defdaz

YAY but boo for weetabix! :lol:


----------



## irishdude

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I've woken up and I'm actually feeling hungry!  ran out of porridge though  so going to have weetabix


Nothing wrong with a bit of weetabix!


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I've woken up and I'm actually feeling hungry!  ran out of porridge though  so going to have weetabix


fab news =) !! listen to ones body !!


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Picture tiiime... I'm just reminding myself after a week off that I'm not suddenly a fat cow nomatter how much I feel it Lolll.
> 
> View attachment 92215
> View attachment 92216
> View attachment 92217


That is a bum to die for Kay, keep up the good work.


----------



## dipdabs

Spawn of Haney said:


> That is a bum to die for Kay, keep up the good work.


Thanks spawn lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right so I've been to the gym and eaten already woo. Only had 2 weetabix and a coffee but it sorted me out. Going to have a shake now and some coco pops. Then it's chicken broccoli and pasta again.

Today it was 4 x 8 of each again.

Overhead dumbbell press 8kg

Lateral raises 4kg

Hammer curls 6kg

Face pulls 7.5kg

My clicking in my shoulder seems to be getting worse again, perhaps it was because I had a week off with no stretching etc. see how it is next session.

Also done abs today.

I know I posted pics up the other day lol but I took some in the gym today where I was more pumped up and despite the rubbish diet I think I'm def looking more lean than ever.





I'm really liking the shape of my arms


----------



## irishdude

Looking good missus :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Try seated smith press for your shoulders next time K, with the DB's it could make them click more as they have to ballance the weight, with the smith it's a simple "up and down" motion


----------



## JANIKvonD

abs are comin rite in now pal....VERY well done!! that plate of food looks class....what dressing is that on it?


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha my shoulders sound like a bowl of Rice Krispies when I do any presses or lat pulldowns

Smith machine makes it worse though....


----------



## constantbulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Picture tiiime... I'm just reminding myself after a week off that I'm not suddenly a fat cow nomatter how much I feel it Lolll.
> 
> View attachment 92215
> View attachment 92216
> View attachment 92217


great transformation looking good


----------



## dipdabs

Thank u lovely people 

I only get the clicking when I do face pulls, none of the other exercises effect it, well seem to anyway. Would I replace them with what u said rack?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> abs are comin rite in now pal....VERY well done!! that plate of food looks class....what dressing is that on it?


It's just sweet chilli sauce, nothing spectacular lol. It's the quickest easiest meal ever and tastes amazing so to save me stressing about my food I'm just gna live off it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank u lovely people
> 
> I only get the clicking when I do face pulls, none of the other exercises effect it, well seem to anyway. *Would I replace them with what u said rack*?


na replace them with bent over reverse flys....see if they make a difference.


----------



## RACK

What Janik said


----------



## dipdabs

Ok can one of u come show me how to do them


----------



## lxm

I get clicky shoulder joints with bent flys... SNAP/


----------



## AK-26

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok can one of u come show me how to do them


Alright Kay 

Here is a video of how to do bent over rear delt flyes, you could do the same movement sat down also.


----------



## lxm

LOL!!!!

Wow ive been doing them totally wrong! ive been keeping the arms straight... which leads to joints getting fhked!


----------



## AK-26

lxm said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Wow ive been doing them totally wrong! ive been keeping the arms straight... which leads to joints getting fhked!


I wouldn't say you are doing them wrong, i do them with arms slightly bent but my training buddy does them with arms straight.

I think its just down to whatever hits the rear delt properly for the individual, same thing as varying grip width on bench press to target chest more.


----------



## lxm

Kay! you had an alright day ? eating going well ?


----------



## Milky

lxm said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Wow ive been doing them totally wrong! ive been keeping the arms straight... which leads to joints getting fhked!


Straight arms ?

What weights are you using ?


----------



## lxm

10kg DB's.... it really puts strain on my shoulder joints too.. I tried it like the video tonight and I was able to up the weights right away and it seemed to take away completely the un-canny feel I was getting... Pitty no one told me in the gym that I was doing it wrong..

SO I think that videos right!


----------



## Milky

lxm said:


> 10kg DB's.... it really puts strain on my shoulder joints too.. I tried it like the video tonight and I was able to up the weights right away and it seemed to take away completely the un-canny feel I was getting... Pitty no one told me in the gym that I was doing it wrong..
> 
> SO I think that videos right!


yeah l thought you wouldnt be able to go too heavy and yeah vid is right, you really feel it on the rear delts.


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Kay! you had an alright day ? eating going well ?


Sorry mr I've not had time to reply to pm I will tomoz! Out for the evening now. Eating has been good today! Wellok. Had weetabix this morning, coco pops after the gym, a shake, chicken broccoli with pasta and an egg salad. Could of done with another meal but just ran out of time. Got a protein milkshake for later  had a few vitamin c drinks too


----------



## lxm

Lol dont feel compelled to reply!

You 'out OUT ? or just out ?

enjoy ur night!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Lol dont feel compelled to reply!
> 
> You 'out OUT ? or just out ?
> 
> enjoy ur night!


Was just out... Had 3 and a half hrs sleep MEH!


----------



## dipdabs

Ok so nothing to do with training but very sweet  took my lad to the science museum today, the planetarium was pretty kool!

Jacks body disappeared



He even got started on the weights 



And smashed the 6kg lol



And ended it with the nicest slush puppy in creation


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so nothing to do with training but very sweet  took my lad to the science museum today, the planetarium was pretty kool!
> 
> Jacks body disappeared
> 
> View attachment 92522
> 
> 
> He even got started on the weights
> 
> View attachment 92523
> 
> 
> And smashed the 6kg lol
> 
> View attachment 92524
> 
> 
> And ended it with the nicest slush puppy in creation
> 
> View attachment 92525


great photos. he looks like you too.


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so nothing to do with training but very sweet  took my lad to the science museum today, the planetarium was pretty kool!
> 
> Jacks body disappeared
> 
> View attachment 92522
> 
> 
> He even got started on the weights
> 
> View attachment 92523
> 
> 
> And smashed the 6kg lol
> 
> View attachment 92524
> 
> 
> And ended it with the nicest slush puppy in creation
> 
> View attachment 92525


that table amazed me hahah i need to go ¬!!


----------



## lxm

Cheers for sharing the pictures kay, made me smile!


----------



## defdaz

He's too cute and see, Science is fun!!

He has this to look forward to... (me 'teaching' science)


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> He's too cute and see, Science is fun!!
> 
> He has this to look forward to... (me 'teaching' science)


I wish I'd of had a hot science teacher lol


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> I wish I'd of had a hot science teacher lol


PMSL! 

I did have a whole gaggle of 15 year old girls follow me around everywhere :/ I'm going to end up in jail, I know


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I did have a whole gaggle of 15 year old girls follow me around everywhere :/ I'm going to end up in jail, I know


Haha well I hope you don't because then it would mean you were guilty!! Stick to 22yr olds  lol


----------



## dipdabs

Something to try in my next leg session!


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha well I hope you don't because then it would mean you were guilty!! Stick to 22yr olds  lol


I'm more worried about a girl lying - doesn't take much to ruin your career. Scary.

That sounds like a plan! Know any hot 22 year olds Kay?! ;D


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> Something to try in my next leg session!
> 
> View attachment 92638


25 sets non stop!?! :crying:

... get someone to video it... opcorn:


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> I'm more worried about a girl lying - doesn't take much to ruin your career. Scary.
> 
> That sounds like a plan! Know any hot 22 year olds Kay?! ;D


I might know one... The rest have got nothing on her lmfao


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> 25 sets non stop!?! :crying:
> 
> ... get someone to video it... opcorn:


No way il get to the 4th set and die lol


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> No way il get to the 4th set and die lol


Hehe! Ok ok, tell you what, I'll do it and get someone to video me. If I do then you have to, ok?


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Hehe! Ok ok, tell you what, I'll do it and get someone to video me. If I do then you have to, ok?


DEAL!!!


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> DEAL!!!


Oh, sh*t. You weren't supposed to agree... :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Oh, sh*t. You weren't supposed to agree... :lol:


U have to do it now daz!


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> U have to do it now daz!


Tuesday, promise


----------



## George-Bean

subbed, been quite a while since I saw your first pictures, the changes are admirable. Well done indeed.


----------



## Rykard

defdaz said:


> Tuesday, promise


with vid?


----------



## lxm

Kayleigh.


----------



## defdaz

Rykard said:


> with vid?


Yep, would not recommend watching it. :lol: Everyone will owe me many likes and reps and generally acknowledge my all-round greatness when Kay posts her video pmsl!


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Yep, would not recommend watching it. :lol: Everyone will owe me many likes and reps and generally acknowledge my all-round greatness when Kay posts her video pmsl!


Let's face it daz. I could wear a low cut vest and get more reps mwahaha lol


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Let's face it daz. I could wear a low cut vest and get more reps mwahaha lol


lol , she's got a point there... or 2 ...


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> Let's face it daz. I could wear a low cut vest and get more reps mwahaha lol


Pmsl! Prove it. :innocent:


----------



## Sharpiedj

look good


----------



## dipdabs

Quick everyone what can I do instead of seated cable rows with this stuff?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Quick everyone what can I do instead of seated cable rows with this stuff?
> 
> View attachment 92734


huh?

bb row, lat pull down?


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> huh?
> 
> bb row, lat pull down?


I've done lat pull down, bent over row and dead lifts need one more


----------



## Gorgeous_George

reverse flys? pullups? hyperextentions? pullover?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

t bar rows if poss?


----------



## dipdabs

Ok ummm il google them lol thanks gorgeous!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

shrugs?


----------



## liam0810

One arm rows if youve got any dumbbells, face pulls


----------



## dipdabs

I had to sack the last exercise. Spent too long fukin around trying to do pull ups when it was clear from the 3rd one I couldn't and hurt myself loll


----------



## defdaz

Could have done stiff arm pulldowns, used the leg extention to do one arm rows with. Used the pulldown cable with the bar for one arm standing flyes. Are there any dumbells? One arm rows, bent over raises, one arm bent over raises, stiff arm one arm rows, dumbell deadlifts.

Glad you're back training KW!


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> I had to sack the last exercise. Spent too long fukin around trying to do pull ups when it was clear from the 3rd one I couldn't and hurt myself loll


Ow, you ok?


----------



## yannyboy

No point doing chins if you have already done lat pulldowns


----------



## dipdabs

Where is the leg extension in there? Lol. I've never used that stuff before, it's at my dads house only my brother uses it occasionally. I spent most of my session fiddling with things and tidying up lol. I don't know what any of them exercises are either lol I must start researching ha.

Going to get a 3 day split done I think. Ive been so busy not fitting in the 4 days, well I aim to this week but we shall see.

Yeah I'm fine just know I over done it. Usually when I do my dead lifts as well I put the bar on 2 exercise steps in the gym but at my dads no exercise steps so was a bit more strenuous than usual and feeling it in my lower back. Not doing them without the steps again! Couldn't make it to the gym today, forgot it was bank holiday and shut this evening when I could of got a sitter. So after taking jack to the cinema to see Brave (which was amazing and a little emotional) we had roast dinner at my dads and I thought it be best if I got what I could in, even if it was in my jeans lol.


----------



## liam0810

yannyboy said:


> No point doing chins if you have already done lat pulldowns


Why not mate? If you change your hand positioning don't you hit your back a little different?


----------



## JaneN40

liam0810 said:


> Why not mate? If you change your hand positioning don't you hit your back a little different?


I counted on this too.. I do lat pull downs then swap to reverse hand close grip and add more weight to be like chin ups.. I can't do them yet but am hoping to manage them upping the weight this way.


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is the leg extension in there? Lol. I've never used that stuff before, it's at my dads house only my brother uses it occasionally. I spent most of my session fiddling with things and tidying up lol. I don't know what any of them exercises are either lol I must start researching ha.
> 
> Going to get a 3 day split done I think. Ive been so busy not fitting in the 4 days, well I aim to this week but we shall see.
> 
> Yeah I'm fine just know I over done it. Usually when I do my dead lifts as well I put the bar on 2 exercise steps in the gym but at my dads no exercise steps so was a bit more strenuous than usual and feeling it in my lower back. Not doing them without the steps again! Couldn't make it to the gym today, forgot it was bank holiday and shut this evening when I could of got a sitter. So after taking jack to the cinema to see Brave (which was amazing and a little emotional) we had roast dinner at my dads and I thought it be best if I got what I could in, even if it was in my jeans lol.


Love emotional films lol - cried my eyes out in the cinema at the start of Up! lol.

I couldn't train at the gym either as it shut early too. Bloody bank holidays! :lol:

Pic showing where the leg extention bit is lol!!


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Love emotional films lol - cried my eyes out in the cinema at the start of Up! lol.
> 
> I couldn't train at the gym either as it shut early too. Bloody bank holidays! :lol:
> 
> Pic showing where the leg extention bit is lol!!


You aren't meant to cry you are meant to be a big hard strong man! Lol. I must watch up though... 

When I'm rich I'm going to open a gym and have longer opening hours bank holidays and weekends and make a killing lol.

Lmao u can tell you're a science teacher with your diagram! Lol, thanks! Now I know what that bits for a couldn't work it out myself! What the pad for then?


----------



## defdaz

Hehe it's fantastic, Jack should like it too! There's a dog that can talk and gets distracted by squirrels!! :lol:

I'd train there, that's for sure lol. Well, if it was in brum anyway. 

Pad is for preacher curls!


----------



## defdaz

Is that a bar resting on top of the leg curl? Is it attached to a cable / weight stack? Weird.


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Hehe it's fantastic, Jack should like it too! There's a dog that can talk and gets distracted by squirrels!! :lol:
> 
> I'd train there, that's for sure lol. Well, if it was in brum anyway.
> 
> Pad is for preacher curls!


Ahhh there's a new one coming out must be around Halloween I think it's called frankenweenie or something but looks so good. A little boys dog dies and he digs it up and brings it back to life. Some of the animated films are the best!

Ok I duno what preacher curls are either something else to google lol


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Is that a bar resting on top of the leg curl? Is it attached to a cable / weight stack? Weird.


Yeah it is but u can take it off! I took it off messing around trying to work out what that bit it!


----------



## big_jim_87

yannyboy said:


> No point doing chins if you have already done lat pulldowns


Really?

Would you say the same about the other way round, chins so no pull down?


----------



## defdaz

Preacher curls are where you rest your elbow (one armed!) or elbows on the pad and do curls. Because your arm is at an angle it hits the biceps a bit different. I don't bother with them personally but some people love them.

Ah was going to say - it would get in the way of leg exercises otherwise!


----------



## yannyboy

liam0810 said:


> Why not mate? If you change your hand positioning don't you hit your back a little different?


Yeah, maybe I should have asked how Kay was doing the chins, I assumed she was doing them in a similar style to the pulldowns


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> U have to do it now daz!


Ok, I officially hate you Kay. I am ruined! This had better have been worth it, that's all I'm saying. :lol: 

Uploading now... all sixteen minutes of it...


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Ok, I officially hate you Kay. I am ruined! This had better have been worth it, that's all I'm saying. :lol:
> 
> Uploading now... all sixteen minutes of it...


Omg u actually done it!! Noooo!! That means I have to! Lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg u actually done it!! Noooo!! That means I have to! Lol!


Yes!

Lets see it Kay!

The agreement was doing it in only a thong right?


----------



## defdaz

It most definitely was Jim, or at least in shorts as short as mine muhahahaha!! 

Video link about to go up in my blog!


----------



## dipdabs

Oh dear what have I done with my big mouth lol


----------



## defdaz

You can't back out now Kay!


----------



## Rykard

where's the link to the blog?

did you have an official counter? if not you might have to do it again.....


----------



## dipdabs

Well with all this leg session excitement I forgot to mention I trained again today.

The usual 4 x 8.

Chest press 20kg

Incline dumbbell press 7kg

Incline dumbbell flyes 5kg

Skull crushers 5kg

I duno if I mentioned but going to get a new programme doing a 3 day split. Getting bored of this programme now anyway and liking the idea of a new challenge!


----------



## defdaz

Rykard said:


> where's the link to the blog?
> 
> did you have an official counter? if not you might have to do it again.....


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/161087-defdazs-contest-prep-journal-14.html

Er... you can count the whole video if you like mate, you'll love it!


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> Well with all this leg session excitement I forgot to mention I trained again today.
> 
> The usual 4 x 8.
> 
> Chest press 20kg
> 
> Incline dumbbell press 7kg
> 
> Incline dumbbell flyes 5kg
> 
> Skull crushers 5kg
> 
> I duno if I mentioned but going to get a new programme doing a 3 day split. Getting bored of this programme now anyway and liking the idea of a new challenge!


3 way split... can't beat the push / pull / legs split that I do Kay.

1. Back, rear delts and biceps

2. Chest, front and side delts, triceps

3. Hams, calves, quads.

Gives your muscle groups maximum rest between workouts.


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> 3 way split... can't beat the push / pull / legs split that I do Kay.
> 
> 1. Back, rear delts and biceps
> 
> 2. Chest, front and side delts, triceps
> 
> 3. Hams, calves, quads.
> 
> Gives your muscle groups maximum rest between workouts.


Ul have to post videos daz so I know what to do lol


----------



## defdaz

Haha!!

Let's just get yours out of the way first shall we?!


----------



## dipdabs

Meh. I suppose lol


----------



## TRUE MASS

Deff improved in the quads! Keep going...


----------



## dipdabs

TRUE MASS said:


> Deff improved in the quads! Keep going...


Ta mr, thanks for popping in


----------



## dipdabs

Gutted  half hr before going to the gym my babysitter has let me down. Amazing how people suddenly remember they have 'plans'


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Gutted  half hr before going to the gym my babysitter has let me down. Amazing how people suddenly remember they have 'plans'


Aw that's a pain !!! People are useless sometimes !! If only your gym had a crèche !! Can you do something at home like a body weight circuit ?


----------



## dipdabs

Vickky said:


> Aw that's a pain !!! People are useless sometimes !! If only your gym had a crèche !! Can you do something at home like a body weight circuit ?


There is one with a crèche half hr away but it would cost me over £12 to go, plus I would of had to of booked him in to go.

Nah I'm in a strop now lol, don't like training at home and was looking forward to doing the leg session for the deal I made with daz!

I have to stick to routines I make, if I go trying to change them or do something different it stresses me out big time!


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Gutted  half hr before going to the gym my babysitter has let me down. Amazing how people suddenly remember they have 'plans'


Evening chick! that sucks... who was ths sitter ? 

im sure you will make up in extra effort when your next at the gym! I hate going to the gym all revved up to go, only to find it mobbed, that always p1sses me off and I strop too!

Eating going well ? (p.s. apologies for the emotional fhked pm lol


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Evening chick! that sucks... who was ths sitter ?
> 
> im sure you will make up in extra effort when your next at the gym! I hate going to the gym all revved up to go, only to find it mobbed, that always p1sses me off and I strop too!
> 
> Eating going well ? (p.s. apologies for the emotional fhked pm lol


Some girl I pay £10 a flipping hour to sit and watch cartoons on my sofa.

I'm only going to get one more session in now this week and cos I've got such a busy weekend I now can't train legs until Monday. I'm p1ssed off to the max with that and other things right now. Nothing seems to go right and soon as I think it is it goes wrong.

Eating is ok, cleanish.

Don't worry about the pm, I didn't reply straight away cos it's very easy to think too much into something when it's fresh which by replying I would of encouraged if that makes sense. Always good to offload and then look at it a few days later, hows it going now?


----------



## defdaz

Ah no. Can you go train in your dads home gym as a substitute again or anything? Try not to worry too much, sometimes a rest is just as good if not better than training. And your legs are coming on great anyway so a bit of focus on upper body will probably help too!

Don't stress, it's all good.


----------



## dipdabs

Nah they are never at home at a time I could train, plus none of the leg stuff I use. My boy back and forth and everyone upstairs running round like a herd of elephants is a pain. I get laughed at there as well, some of why I avoid it.


----------



## defdaz

Laughed at? Why? 

Oi miss popular you need to clear your pm's out.


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Laughed at? Why?
> 
> Oi miss popular you need to clear your pm's out.


Usually silly muscle jokes... Asking what my protein diet is like whilst a lot of smirking... My gloves got picked up Monday and were even commented on 'bit extreme to be wearing these isn't it'

Meehhhhh!!


----------



## dipdabs

Time to announce... Big jim is going to be helping me


----------



## Redbeard85

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh and I've cleared them they're mainly from u telling me about your love life and janik chatting about watching some sex series with a thumb up his bum!


  :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Time to announce... Big jim is going to be helping me


holding the camera?


----------



## lxm

Kay, How long between ur current AVI and your pic of your torso somewhere in this thread (cba lookign back :whistling: ) where there wasnt as much definition... what magic pill you popping ? serious! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

It all depends on lighting to be honest Lewis and how much I've eaten/had to drink and what time of the month it is! Lol


----------



## RACK

You've always gotta get good lighting. It's the law when taking ab pics haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

......want to smell my thumb?


----------



## RACK

JANIKvonD said:


> ......want to smell my thumb?


Depends where it's been mate


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Depends where it's been mate


Up his bum rack lol


----------



## RACK

I've prob smelt worse tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

RACK said:


> I've prob smelt worse tbh


haha yeh its not too bad actually....i suck my thumb when im sleeping so its dulled it down a bit, breaths been better tho


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Time to announce... Big jim is going to be helping me


Really? serious?


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Really? serious?


Serious... Just online but be good to have the kick up the ass


----------



## Jay.32

Have you done any cardio this morning Kay??

hope your not slacking??


----------



## Rykard

she's psyching herself up for the big leg sesh....


----------



## dipdabs

Il be needing cardio after this


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Il be needing cardio after this
> 
> View attachment 93093
> 
> 
> View attachment 93094


More cardio?????

that desert is criminal....


----------



## defdaz

Want.


----------



## defdaz

Think you need to post those pics in fatstuff's journal, he'd appreciate it!


----------



## dipdabs

Hi everyone!!!

Sorry no training to update unfortunately 

I'm not being lazy I promise! Recently started a new job working night and my body clock and diet has just gone completely out the window... When u are surviving on 6 hours sleep in 3 days giving into chocolate is a lot easier lol.

Jim will be bossing me about though some point this week... Looking forward to it, going to be a huge weight off my shoulders and I can stop thinking about it and just do it. So will finally get something decent to write soon!!

Oh i think it might be my turn on the leg press challenge tomorrow... That's if I don't go home for a few days - last chance before my little boy starts school *sob*


----------



## liam0810

Sounds to me like you're not trying hard enough! 6 hours? Make it 5 and an hour in the gym. Honestly some people don't have any drive nowadays ;-)

Being serious you may as well enjoy the next few days till Jim gets hold of you as that's when it gets serious!


----------



## George-Bean

I want that chocolate desert, but I want to be lean more, the scales are moving towards...............................

being lean. Darn ;-D


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> Sounds to me like you're not trying hard enough! 6 hours? Make it 5 and an hour in the gym. Honestly some people don't have any drive nowadays ;-)
> 
> Being serious you may as well enjoy the next few days till Jim gets hold of you as that's when it gets serious!


Lol when I get hold of her she ain't gonna know what's hit her... But Ill leave er a little note for when she comes too 

Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Jim's take on things

We will be working together long term so a nice long off season with hard training but an easier diet.

Its only when we decide what show she is doing next yr things will get truly nasty!

Imo and Im sure many will agree Kay COULD step on stage in a matter of weeks and look the part, I dnt want Kay to "look the part" I want her to be the stand out physique in the Bikini class.

I believe she can be.

Iv seen some shocking wanna be bikini girls this yr and Kay is already In better shape then some of the girls iv seen this yr.

She is not too far off stage condition as it is... Not too close! But not too far ether considering i get a tx the other day saying im eating kfc then another the next day saying just had a massive burger... Lol (sorry Kay but ill grass your ass!)

Training Kay will be easy as she looks so good already and has limited knowledge as lets face it she is very new to training and diet.

The next few months will be very interesting.

I think we will have a Bikini class winner on our hands...

Id not take er on if i thought it was a lost cause...

Same with any client.

But this will be easy lol.


----------



## dipdabs

If I don't win now u know ur getting all the blame don't u jim lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> If I don't win now u know ur getting all the blame don't u jim lol


Yea thats fine


----------



## Jay.32

I agree, I think Kay is in good shape already... and must have good genetics.. I think the only thing she needs now is good will power and determination.


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> Jim's take on things
> 
> We will be working together long term so a nice long off season with hard training but an easier diet.
> 
> Its only when we decide what show she is doing next yr things will get truly nasty!
> 
> Imo and Im sure many will agree Kay COULD step on stage in a matter of weeks and look the part, I dnt want Kay to "look the part" I want her to be the stand out physique in the Bikini class.
> 
> I believe she can be.
> 
> Iv seen some shocking wanna be bikini girls this yr and Kay is already In better shape then some of the girls iv seen this yr.
> 
> She is not too far off stage condition as it is... Not too close! But not too far ether considering i get a tx the other day saying im eating kfc then another the next day saying just had a massive burger... Lol (sorry Kay but ill grass your ass!)
> 
> Training Kay will be easy as she looks so good already and has limited knowledge as lets face it she is very new to training and diet.
> 
> The next few months will be very interesting.
> 
> I think we will have a Bikini class winner on our hands...
> 
> Id not take er on if i thought it was a lost cause...
> 
> Same with any client.
> 
> But this will be easy lol.


You got her a sponsor from SSN yet?

the new illegitimate SSN love child!!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I agree, I think Kay is in good shape already... and must have good genetics.. I think the only thing she needs now is good will power and determination.


I need more sleep that's what I need lol. The rest would then come! I'm sorting out some help with jack soon that should help


----------



## dipdabs

Well ummm there won't be much training going on this week either.. After a 4 hour drive home last night I'm in Folkestone for a few days visiting friends and family.. Well I say that but hardly nobody knows I'm here, I have nobodies number and I currently have nothing to do haha


----------



## zack amin

Kaywoodham said:


> Well ummm there won't be much training going on this week either.. After a 4 hour drive home last night I'm in Folkestone for a few days visiting friends and family.. Well I say that but hardly nobody knows I'm here, I have nobodies number and I currently have nothing to do haha


sounds like a lovely day in the village


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Well ummm there won't be much training going on this week either.. After a 4 hour drive home last night I'm in Folkestone for a few days visiting friends and family.. Well I say that but hardly nobody knows I'm here, I have nobodies number and I currently have nothing to do haha


Go to the local gym then!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Go to the local gym then!


I have my boy! And would never step foot in a Folkestone gym where I could potentially have to be friendly to people I went to school with lol


----------



## Rykard

is there anyone who can sit the little man for a couple of hours?

headphones in zone out... you don't have to talk to them, you're there to train....


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I have my boy! And would never step foot in a Folkestone gym where I could potentially have to be friendly to people I went to school with lol


Just ignore them that's what I do! Or if you're looking better than you did when you were in school then flaunt it in their faces!


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> I have my boy! And would never step foot in a Folkestone gym where I could potentially have to be friendly to people I went to school with lol


.. or you can't stop to chat you've got to get back for the sitter...


----------



## lxm

Woodham! come on...


----------



## big_jim_87

Its ok, Im taking all this slacking into account.

She will make up for it over the next few weeks!

Once she has settled into her new job and her boy is in school and there is a proper routine going on there will no excuses!


----------



## yannyboy

I'm looking forward to see how Kay progresses towards stepping onstage

Good luck Kay and Jim


----------



## tonyc74

fitness first in ashfords ok dont think they have child care though

most of the virgin gyms have a creche but they are usually fcuking expensive!


----------



## big_jim_87

tonyc74 said:


> fitness first in ashfords ok dont think they have child care though
> 
> most of the virgin gyms have a creche but they are usually fcuking expensive!


Unless your a member of a fitness first or are with a member you'll not be able to train for the day/week you'll need a full membership?

Could pop down to Broadstairs and train with me? I already said id smash ya (in the gym)


----------



## tonyc74

big_jim_87 said:


> Unless your a member of a fitness first or are with a member you'll not be able to train for the day/week you'll need a full membership?
> 
> Could pop down to Broadstairs and train with me? I already said id smash ya (in the gym)


i did a weeks free trial throught he voucher codes website...ive done a whole month for free before at various gym!

i think there is a hardcore pay as u go in folkestone somewhere....


----------



## dipdabs

Meh not training while I'm here. Too busy, things to see people to do lol


----------



## Rykard

how about the 100 burpee challenge? 100 burpees in the quickest time?


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> how about the 100 burpee challenge? 100 burpees in the quickest time?


I think if any female tried this u should be worried...


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> I think if any female tried this u should be worried...


.. or impressed lol


----------



## dipdabs

Well I am home and back in sunny south Wales. Possibly had the weirdest trip I have ever had in my entire life. Was very busy and had some really happy times... Until yesterday anyway when I had a huge bust up with my sister...

Oh i saw the possession in the cinema - was ok but just another exorcist film, you know the ones.

Ummm well I guess it's back to reality now. I've got work Friday and Saturday night then my friends little girls party on Sunday, (which is **** because it's the day of the welsh BFF which I had been planning to go to for months and my first show I was going to see). Then back to training Monday and I think that's when jim is also taking over...


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I am home and back in sunny south Wales. Possibly had the weirdest trip I have ever had in my entire life. Was very busy and had some really happy times... Until yesterday anyway when I had a huge bust up with my sister...
> 
> Oh i saw the possession in the cinema - was ok but just another exorcist film, you know the ones.
> 
> Ummm well I guess it's back to reality now. I've got work Friday and Saturday night then my friends little girls party on Sunday, (which is **** because it's the day of the welsh BFF which I had been planning to go to for months and my first show I was going to see). Then back to training Monday and I think that's when jim is also taking over...


Yeap! Jim is running shyt now, this means your my b1tch!

Ill get you a tshirt from SSN saying "Jim's Bitch!" Ha! I actually will ask em lol and Jim usually gets what he wants from SSN as he is almost as awesome as there products!

SSN BABY YEA!


----------



## lxm

big_jim_87 said:


> Yeap! Jim is running shyt now, this means your my b1tch!
> 
> Ill get you a tshirt from SSN saying "Jim's Bitch!" Ha! I actually will ask em lol and Jim usually gets what he wants from SSN as he is almost as awesome as there products!
> 
> SSN BABY YEA!


this guy.............. :cowboy:

welcome back kay... Get ur behind into gear and get sorted!


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Yeap! Jim is running shyt now, this means your my b1tch!
> 
> Ill get you a tshirt from SSN saying "Jim's Bitch!" Ha! I actually will ask em lol and Jim usually gets what he wants from SSN as he is almost as awesome as there products!
> 
> SSN BABY YEA!


Don't plug your sh1t in my journal jimbo unless you are giving me free stuff lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't plug your sh1t in my journal jimbo unless you are giving me free stuff lol


Free t-shirt lol

Ill see if they do XXXS lol

Ill see about some free stuff x


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Free t-shirt lol
> 
> Ill see if they do XXXS lol
> 
> Ill see about some free stuff x


Well they must do xxxs if they have u as a rep!


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Well they must do xxxs if they have u as a rep!


lol

he'll make you an xxl for that comment lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Well they must do xxxs if they have u as a rep!


Well 1st thing is Im no sh!tty rep... Im a sponsored athlete so there!

And yes the XXXS would fit in length but the width of my guns needs and XXXXL! yea baby!

SSN!


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Well 1st thing is Im no sh!tty rep... Im a sponsored athlete so there!
> 
> And yes the XXXS would fit in length but the width of my guns needs and XXXXL! yea baby!
> 
> SSN!


Athlete!? Really!? Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Athlete!? Really!? Lol


Lol if I ever get you one on one (in the gym) ill show you how much if an athlete...

P.s the paralympics is full if athletes too


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol if I ever get you one on one (in the gym) ill show you how much if an athlete...
> 
> P.s the paralympics is full if athletes too


When I'm next in Kent we are gna the gym!

Haha well if u ever take up running as a sport... Not that u could... But if u did then the Paralympics is where you will be heading!


----------



## dipdabs

This is punishment for sitting in McDonald's again....


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol!

That will be you soon the way your going lol


----------



## lxm

Kay, come on mcdonalds ??/ you know how to throw together a quick chicken and broccoli! no excuses!


----------



## liam0810

May as well enjoy your cr4ppy food this weekend coz it gets serious on Monday when you start with Jim. No maccies or pizzas then, so indulge now


----------



## big_jim_87

lxm said:


> Kay, come on mcdonalds ??/ you know how to throw together a quick chicken and broccoli! no excuses!


I know what she is doing...

She is enjoying life before i get hold of er lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jim can't talk anyway looks like he's also been indulging!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim can't talk anyway looks like he's also been indulging!


I had 3 days off... And i documented in my journal lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right hiiiiii 

So I know I've been awful... Fkin terrible in fact! But training will commence properly again next week. Jim has sent me my routine which I will stick up. With going away and all this waiting for jack to start school has just messed it up completely. Was meant to be in the gym today but now I have to go for a meeting at work this afternoon so won't get chance. Jack starts school Thursday wooo but won't go to the gym thurs and Friday as I have work in the nights. I will be training mon tues and Wednesday's when jack is in school then have work thurs fri and Saturday nights. This week I'm not faffing around with childcare when I know it's coming anyway. Plus yesterday I had my mates kids all day so couldn't of gone anyway. I'm looking like sh1t to be honest, feel skinny fat and drained. Can't wait for a bit of routine it's exactly what I need! Perhaps then aswell my sleeping pattern will get better, at the minute I could nap constantly throughout the day and night and it's doing me in big time. Feel like a walking zombie!

Thought I'd just give this a quick update to let u all know I havent completely fallen off the wagon!


----------



## dipdabs

Here's how it's looking...

Ok training will change in a few weeks. This is pretty basic but I want to see how you react to this.

Day1- Legs

Good 5min of various full body stretches.

EXTENSIONS-

W.U-20,20,15

W-12.

LEG PRESS (feet shoulder width and nice and high)

W.U-20,15,12

W-10.

STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

W.U-15,12,10

W-12.

CALF PRESS (on leg press)

30,25,20

20-30min X-Trainer (keep heart rate at 130-140pbm)

Stretch lower body.

Notes-

W.U- warm up sets

W- working sets

Every thing is nice and slow and with a squeeze.

Day2- push

5min various full body stretches.

FLAT DB PRESS

W.U-20,15,12

W-10

INCLINE DB PRESS

W.U-15,12.

W-10

SHOULDER PRESS (machine or DB is optional)

W.U-12,10

W-10

LATERAL RAISE

W.U-12,10

W-10

20-30min X-Trainer

Upper stretches

Notes- all notes same as legs.

Day3-pull

5min various full body stretches.

LAT PULL DOWN (arms just over shoulder width)

W.U-20,15,12

W-10

BENT OVER ROW (reverse grip)

W.U-15,12

W-10

CABLE ROPE FACE PULLS

W.U-15,12

W-10

HYPER EXTENSION

20,20,15.

20-30min X-Trainer

Upper stretches

Notes-all the same

Extra notes-

Each warm up should be slightly heavier then the set before with less reps. So as weight increases the reps decrease. Working sets should be done to failure. If you dnt hit the numbers I have given for working sets dnt worry just aim as close as you can.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

one working set and 3 warm ups?

would it be safe to say 1-2 exercises in you will be warm?


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm I duno lol ask jim lol. I've never done warm up sets before only ever a warm up on the bike or whatever before I get started... Until I start this next week I won't understand it lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> one working set and 3 warm ups?
> 
> would it be safe to say 1-2 exercises in you will be warm?


There more progressive build up sets so not easy sets but building up to one max effort set.

Each set gets heavier but its not a max effort set.

Its a lower volume approach to see how she gets on. Once I see few wks progress Ill change things up.

Would you do say warm up on extensions then straight into top weight leg press it squat?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> Would you do say warm up on extensions then straight into top weight leg press it squat?


i would build up on squats and then after that hit top weight for leg press and then extensions yes.

how warm are you aiming to be, volcanic?! 

2-3 'warm up sets' equates to burning energy around with a sub-heavy/effective weight that limits the maximum weight you could of used for your 'working' set.


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Rykard

for me 2 set leg exts 10 reps light weight 2 set of leg curls 10 reps light weight

squats wu bar x 5 40 x 3 60 x 3 70 x 3

work 80 x 5 x 5..

the trick is to be careful to not do too much on the warm up but enough to start preloading the body..


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> i would build up on squats and then after that hit top weight for leg press and then extensions yes.
> 
> how warm are you aiming to be, volcanic?!
> 
> 2-3 'warm up sets' equates to burning energy around with a sub-heavy/effective weight that limits the maximum weight you could of used for your 'working' set.


You ever see yates train? (not that im comparing any one to yates)

Few progressively heavier sets leading up to each working set. That's what Im after.

It said at the top I wanna see how she reacts to this then I will tweak were needed.

I for a while did chins then deads and that was my back routine.

Id chin- bw, +20k, +40k, +60k, +80k then dead 60, 100, 140, 180, 220, 260. If i went from chins to 260 dead it would feel too heavy.

As said I change my own and my clients training so regular as I dnt agree that any one principle is best so there is bound to be stages that you do and do not agree with im sure.

When I was working as a PT (before i changed jobs and new job went its up lol) id start all my clients off on some thing sim to this.

It is so basic so i can see how she gets on and change were needed.

Your input is appreciated tho bud


----------



## Suprakill4

Its working for me aint it Jim


----------



## JANIKvonD

Suprakill4 said:


> Its working for me aint it Jim


ur legs look the same to me......


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Its working for me aint it Jim


You have come along very well on the various styles we have used.

Its never long till i mix it up ether so body always guessing.


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> ur legs look the same to me......


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> ur legs look the same to me......


BOOM


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> You have come along very well on the various styles we have used.
> 
> Its never long till i mix it up ether so body always guessing.


YEP! Looking forward to phase 3 from MONDAY! DONT FORGET lol.


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> You ever see yates train? (not that im comparing any one to yates)
> 
> Few progressively heavier sets leading up to each working set. That's what Im after.
> 
> It said at the top I wanna see how she reacts to this then I will tweak were needed.
> 
> I for a while did chins then deads and that was my back routine.
> 
> Id chin- bw, +20k, +40k, +60k, +80k then dead 60, 100, 140, 180, 220, 260. If i went from chins to 260 dead it would feel too heavy.
> 
> As said I change my own and my clients training so regular as I dnt agree that any one principle is best so there is bound to be stages that you do and do not agree with im sure.
> 
> When I was working as a PT (before i changed jobs and new job went its up lol) id start all my clients off on some thing sim to this.
> 
> It is so basic so i can see how she gets on and change were needed.
> 
> Your input is appreciated tho bud


How Jordan trained when I trained with him.....very dorian esq


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> YEP! Looking forward to phase 3 from MONDAY! DONT FORGET lol.


You gonna get another journal up and running or is it still a bit of a no-no from due to the last one?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

that hasnt panned out well though for him sadly... torn muscles just like dorian


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> You gonna get another journal up and running or is it still a bit of a no-no from due to the last one?


Nope, unfortunately not.


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> that hasnt panned out well though for him sadly... torn muscles just like dorian


Nearly wrecked my shoulder training with him

Not a fan tbh but horses for courses.

Lots of heavy doubles and triples etc


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> that hasnt panned out well though for him sadly... torn muscles just like dorian


Working sets are higher reps then Jordan and yates.

This style if you progress at a crazy rate like Jordan and strength climbs very fast and are pressing 180k plus at lower reps like 6 or less then yes can cause injury... Cutler trained completely diff and tore a bicep as did yates but two very diff approaches...

I dnt think the weights Kay will be using will be risky as I also added to her notes every thing is slow, controlled and smooth lifting not throwing or bouncing weight around.

Plus as a natty progression in strength is slower? Less risk?

Lets see how she reacts to this phase 1st then form an opinion on it


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Nearly wrecked my shoulder training with him
> 
> Not a fan tbh but horses for courses.
> 
> Lots of heavy doubles and triples etc


Imo this is silly! 6reps plus but ideally 8 or more.


----------



## big_jim_87

big_jim_87 said:


> Working sets are higher reps then Jordan and yates.
> 
> This style if you progress at a crazy rate like Jordan and strength climbs very fast and are pressing 180k plus at lower reps like 6 or less then yes can cause injury... Cutler trained completely diff and tore a bicep as did yates but two very diff approaches...
> 
> I dnt think the weights Kay will be using will be risky as I also added to her notes every thing is slow, controlled and smooth lifting not throwing or bouncing weight around.
> 
> Plus as a natty progression in strength is slower? Less risk?
> 
> Lets see how she reacts to this phase 1st then form an opinion on it


But I know how she will react to it... Iv seen it before in others

Can't wait for thru progress pics so I can perv.... Assess her gains... Lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL @ you talking to yourself...

Agreed, see how kay gets on!! Nothing wrong with that method, just always like talking about the ins and outs of every method


----------



## dipdabs

Pic whoring and everything... Where's the popcorn lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Pic whoring and everything... Where's the popcorn lol


couple pages back


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Pic whoring and everything... Where's the popcorn lol


couple pages back


----------



## lxm

He even said it twice :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL @ you talking to yourself...
> 
> Agreed, see how kay gets on!! Nothing wrong with that method, just always like talking about the ins and outs of every method


Lol I talk to my self in real life too...

Ill be sat there with my buddy Sam and ill be talking away he will ask wtf you on about... Lol in not talking to you lol!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> couple pages back


Oh yh lol


----------



## dipdabs

So there's me going on about gym and routine and going when jacks in school... Just rang the gym and PT there can do me three programmes next week mon tues and weds all in the bloody afternoon lol, but it's ok just one more week sorting childcare!

Jim has just sent diet over, here it is -

Am sups-

multi vit, vit c 1g , primrose oil 5g, green tea capsules.

M1-30g whey, 50g oats, small banana (or 40g raisins).

M2- 150g chicken, 50g pasta, exlight mayo, black pepper, chopped up pepper.

M3- 150g turkey, 50g rice, broccoli.

M4- 150g chicken, 200g sweet potato, veg.

M5- 150g salmon, asparagus, broccoli, 5g primrose oils, 1g vit c.

(Training days- pw shake- 30g whey, 5g creatine, 5g glutamine)

Days at work will have you sticking to this as much as poss but if needed will have shakes and nuts or fruit or etc as busy.


----------



## Jay.32

Time to knuckle down now misses x


----------



## big_jim_87

There was also a lot of info on alternatives etc.

This is again just to see how Kay gets on with it. She is tiny so I dnt wanna give er too much food.

Cals are pretty low but I think ample for such a tiny woman.

Oh Ill have the core work sorted before you start the program.


----------



## Queenie

50g oats! I get 20g lol - IB if u see this I'm doing my hungry face right now 

Mmmm all of the food  you will feel really full on all of that kay


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> 50g oats! I get 20g lol - IB if u see this I'm doing my hungry face right now
> 
> Mmmm all of the food  you will feel really full on all of that kay


Kay is off season this is still not many cals est 1700ish atm (I hope lol my brain is pretty scrambled atm.

50g oats is like 30g carbs ish... 20g oats is like 12g carbs? Lol

It's about a 150-160g carbs diet...

Kay is off season and pretty active.

Clare- what's your diet look like and what's if for?

What do you do for a living?

Sales rep?

How active are you?

How many cals carbs you on total?

Ib knows his stuff for sure

Just curious to what your upto


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> Kay is off season this is still not many cals est 1700ish atm (I hope lol my brain is pretty scrambled atm.
> 
> 50g oats is like 30g carbs ish... 20g oats is like 12g carbs? Lol
> 
> It's about a 150-160g carbs diet...
> 
> Kay is off season and pretty active.
> 
> Clare- what's your diet look like and what's if for?
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Sales rep?
> 
> How active are you?
> 
> How many cals carbs you on total?
> 
> Ib knows his stuff for sure
> 
> Just curious to what your upto


Diet is to lose weight because I'm a fatty.

Yes I'm in sales... Office based. I live an active lifestyle though... Generally don't get to sit down until around 8pm of an evening.

I don't really want to post cals/carbs unless IB wants me to - its his diet that's been tailored for me so I'll leave that for him to divulge.


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Diet is to lose weight because I'm a fatty.
> 
> Yes I'm in sales... Office based. I live an active lifestyle though... Generally don't get to sit down until around 8pm of an evening.
> 
> I don't really want to post cals/carbs unless IB wants me to - its his diet that's been tailored for me so I'll leave that for him to divulge.


Lol your not a fatty.

Fair play.

Id say depending on size height weight etc what I have put Kay on would be a weight loss diet for most but Kay is about 5.1" and weighing in at a tiny 105lb ish atm... So for Kay this is plenty to grow lean.

Kay seems to have no issues with carbs. Id guess if Ib put you on a mega low carb diet it would be for good reason and id guess you react well to low carb diets as do I.

IB- I am interested on your opinion to diets so if you dnt wanna openly post up on forum can you pm me so we can have this convo?


----------



## Queenie

Yes let's not clog Kay's journal up with this.

Will be good seeing how the diet goes for her!


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Yes let's not clog Kay's journal up with this.
> 
> Will be good seeing how the diet goes for her!


As long as she sticks to it she will progress well. Its just the days she is at work that will be slightly diff and prob have shakes and nuts at work etc will play with the macros for them days a bit.

Kay knows im only a tx away so if she needs to chafed some thing last min im always there for advice.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

queenie is carb cycling so carbs fluxuate.

carbs are low but after seeing how she responds to higher amounts earlier on its good to see her lose a steady amount rather than big drops.

queenie also has a sedentary job like i do in an office so energy is not burned off as well if she was on her feet all day.

8Kg off in 8 weeks and weights going up in the gym so all indications are good!

queenie also has more bf to shed than kay so the diets will be of course different.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm 5ft 2 jim! 5 ft 2!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> queenie is carb cycling so carbs fluxuate.
> 
> carbs are low but after seeing how she responds to higher amounts earlier on its good to see her lose a steady amount rather than big drops.
> 
> queenie also has a sedentary job like i do in an office so energy is not burned off as well if she was on her feet all day.
> 
> 8Kg off in 8 weeks and weights going up in the gym so all indications are good!
> 
> queenie also has more bf to shed than kay so the diets will be of course different.


Indeed.

Just curious to diet and life style as you said sedentary needs less were as active needs more... Clare seems to think she is active... Women ay!? Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm 5ft 2 jim! 5 ft 2!!


Oh sorry...

Dnt look 5.2... Lol


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Oh sorry...
> 
> Dnt look 5.2... Lol


Says u who tries to convince everyone u r 5ft 5.5 lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Says u who tries to convince everyone u r 5ft 5.5 lol


I dnt care about my height... I look at 2ft or 10ft lol


----------



## dipdabs

And it begins...


----------



## lxm

Get to the butcher and save yourself a fortune on chicken girl!

nice shop though"


----------



## liam0810

lxm said:


> Get to the butcher and save yourself a fortune on chicken girl!
> 
> nice shop though"


Get a Makro card and get 5kg for 20quid. Or just haggle with the local butcher, that's what I do.


----------



## dipdabs

I can't be Flippin ****d to be honest! I got enough running round to do lol. There is a place that sells 5kg for £25 I think in Barry but its just much more convenient for me to grab it in the supermarket while I'm there and not bugger around freezing and defrosting it. I hate using my freezer cos the door is dodgy aswell so I avoid it.

Anyway I just done jacks first bit of homework with him ready for tomorrow... Awwwwww


----------



## defdaz

His teacher is going to be mega-impressed lol!

I have switched over to frozen chicken now kay, so much cheaper and more convenient. Seems to be just as good as the fresh stuff, which just sits on the shelves getting mankier by the day. Good luck with the new diet and training chick!


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> His teacher is going to be mega-impressed lol!
> 
> I have switched over to frozen chicken now kay, so much cheaper and more convenient. Seems to be just as good as the fresh stuff, which just sits on the shelves getting mankier by the day. Good luck with the new diet and training chick!


Haha they bloody better be i put my blood sweat and tears into that... I mean made jack put it in lol. His scooter cracks me up. He has a blue scooter with an orange bell and black wheels... He has drawn it almost identical lol.

Maybe il do the same next time I go shopping then. I hate all the defrosting malarkey so if u can cook it straight from frozen then happy days!

Btw I still haven't forgot the leg video lol. I got programmes all next week to show me how to do everything but the following Monday il skip the routine and do the video... Can't believe I've still not done it but I will... I'm determined lol


----------



## dipdabs

Afternoon 

So had meal 1, oats, banana and whey.

Now on meal 2 



Actually really enjoying knowing what I have to eat and knowing its not long til I get to eat again. Happy days


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Afternoon
> 
> So had meal 1, oats, banana and whey.
> 
> Now on meal 2
> 
> View attachment 94390
> 
> 
> Actually really enjoying knowing what I have to eat and knowing its not long til I get to eat again. Happy days


How are you finding the quantity of food? Its all small meals but frequent and plenty for your requirements


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Afternoon
> 
> So had meal 1, oats, banana and whey.
> 
> Now on meal 2
> 
> View attachment 94390
> 
> 
> Actually really enjoying knowing what I have to eat and knowing its not long til I get to eat again. Happy days


Do you find that its a big relief not having to worry about what to eat, when, what to train, when etc etc etc. I LOVE not having all the stress involved from planning it all myself.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you find that its a big relief not having to worry about what to eat, when, what to train, when etc etc etc. I LOVE not having all the stress involved from planning it all myself.


She isn't really 100% starting till next week so it all diet atm.

I still need to send Kay her core work


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> She isn't really 100% starting till next week so it all diet atm.
> 
> I still need to send Kay her core work


she doesnt bl00dy need any, bigger abs than me and you dont have me doing it! mind you, would screw my back wouldnt it lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> she doesnt bl00dy need any, bigger abs than me and you dont have me doing it! mind you, would screw my back wouldnt it lol.


I tried adding in back establishes but you count do it pain free so we dropped em.


----------



## Suprakill4

establishes? lol you mean extensions? yeah i know mate, never mind, ill book chiro and see if can sort something. Feel like its ruined bodybuilding for me


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> establishes? lol you mean extensions? yeah i know mate, never mind, ill book chiro and see if can sort something. Feel like its ruined bodybuilding for me


#NoRefund!


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok not sure if Kay will be able to update as busy but from what I gather is sticking to the diet well today.

Can't wait for the update pics


----------



## dipdabs

Yup sticking to diet!!



Meal 3 - although didn't have time to boil rice so used some pasta I made earlier.

Meal 4 and 5 being made as we speak!


----------



## Queenie

Food looks yum!


----------



## dipdabs

Meal 4


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Food looks yum!


It is lolll


----------



## Milky

Nice having a structure to work too isnt it ...

:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

And meal 5


----------



## Steuk

Yum, Looking very healthy there. :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Yup sticking to diet!!
> 
> View attachment 94426
> 
> 
> Meal 3 - although didn't have time to boil rice so used some pasta I made earlier.
> 
> Meal 4 and 5 being made as we speak!


That's fine. As long as quantity is the same. This is why i gave you the option of potato, pasta, rice, cous cous etc.

Turkey mince n pasta is nice too...


----------



## big_jim_87

Steuk said:


> Yum, Looking very healthy there. :thumbup1:


The diet is nice, simple, effective and healthy.

I really can't wait for the next two weeks or so to pass so we can see the effects yew training, diet and structure will have on her already awesome shape!

She is gonna be my easiest project yet!


----------



## big_jim_87

As long as she stays away from McDs lol.

But I have given her a free Sunday (not an all out cheat or binge but a chill out day were she can go out n have the odd treat etc)


----------



## big_jim_87

Kay- if you wanna nice and easy way to make a sweet potato do the flowing.

Microwave it till soft enough for your liking, cut open, sprinkle.splenda and a little cinnamon on to the skin and inner potato then pop.under the grill for a few min.

It all carramelises and is awesome! Taste like a cake almost!

Or chop up potato sprinkle splenda cinnamon on spray with 1kcal spray bosh it on the Georgey or under the grill.

Awesome!

Iv not had sweet potato in ages... Its going back in the diet 2mo lol


----------



## liam0810

Sweet potatoes with a little olive oil and thyme in the oven for 30mins is nice and easy as well


----------



## dipdabs

I will give it all a try soon!


----------



## dipdabs

Mmm breakfast in bed lol (sorry jim had to have it with milk lol)



Right so yesterday was going well and I prepped meal 5 and took it to work with me but just didn't get time to eat it... Plus a few of the staff saw it and took the **** a bit but I'm not going to let that bother me again. Silly really. Towards the end of the night aswell I started to not feel well so was sent home early and with the headache and dizziness I was getting eating was the last thing on my mind.

Yesterday also had these supplements, not had time to get the others I need yet. 1g vit c, 3g omega 3 fish oils, 1 multi vit.

Already got most food cooked for today which is handy as I'm still feeling rough but if I have to pin my mouth open and pour it in I will eat it!

Can't wait for training to commence again, really missing it and the feeling u get in the gym.


----------



## Jay.32

Kay, im poppin to yours for a cuppa... shall I get us a mc donalds on the way??

x


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Kay, im poppin to yours for a cuppa... shall I get us a mc donalds on the way??
> 
> x


Haha double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal please, don't forget the ketchup!!


----------



## Jay.32

ok.... chocolate muffin too???


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> ok.... chocolate muffin too???


Nah il have one of them chocolate galaxy mcflurrys ta


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal please, don't forget the ketchup!!


don't ... I'm starving..


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> don't ... I'm starving..


It's torture for me too. After a night at work on the way home I've been getting this breakfast or when I wake up... After a nights work it's all u want... But nope not allowed today... Sob!!


----------



## Vickky

big_jim_87 said:


> Kay- if you wanna nice and easy way to make a sweet potato do the flowing.
> 
> Microwave it till soft enough for your liking, cut open, sprinkle.splenda and a little cinnamon on to the skin and inner potato then pop.under the grill for a few min.
> 
> It all carramelises and is awesome! Taste like a cake almost!
> 
> Or chop up potato sprinkle splenda cinnamon on spray with 1kcal spray bosh it on the Georgey or under the grill.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Iv not had sweet potato in ages... Its going back in the diet 2mo lol


love this idea !!!! sweet potatoe started in the microwave then scooped out as mash is so easy to eat with meals !!


----------



## Suprakill4

Meals look nice!! I wish i was more creative with mine, gipping whilst eating chicken and rice is no fun!

LOL at no refund, ill be clearing up another 6 months in advance again when this first 6 months runs out mate  You have your work cut out with me next year mate!!


----------



## C.Hill

All you fcukers talking about mcds are killing me! Just had 5 cold boiled eggs and a banana  2 more hours till tin of tuna, seeds, tomato and lettuce  I hate cutting lol


----------



## lxm

Im glad your actually eating kay! (i.e. not burgers etc)

its a nice to see you eating consistent clean meals! Keep at it girl.


----------



## dipdabs

Someone just knocked my door.. And I'm in bed in my underwear... I don't know who it is but I want them to go away! I hate anyone knocking my door I don't know is coming!!


----------



## dipdabs

Omg actual just sh1t myself!! The bloke knocked a few more times then opened my door!! I just ran down there like who the fuk are u! Bailiff! Looking for someone else!! Omg I'm going to die of a heart attack I think!


----------



## lxm

1) Why isnt door locked ?

2) they have zero powers of entry (common law) (appart from processed offical paper work signed off by court but you would most likely know before hand)

Be safe..


----------



## Rykard

where'd they get the keys from??? I would be having a word with my landlord.. presume you're ok


----------



## dipdabs

I didn't lock it when I came in... Won't be doing that again!


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't lock it when I came in... Won't be doing that again!


ours is always locked, even in a quiet street... too many toerags around


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> 50g oats! I get 20g lol - IB if u see this I'm doing my hungry face right now
> 
> Mmmm all of the food  you will feel really full on all of that kay


also doing my hungry face cos I get 25g oats...flol...


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't lock it when I came in... Won't be doing that again!


Mentioning on here you don't lock your front door. God help you if one of the pervs on here find out where you live!


----------



## zack amin

in bed in your underwear scouring ukm at 11 o clock, life must be good


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Someone just knocked my door.. And I'm in bed in my underwear... I don't know who it is but I want them to go away! I hate anyone knocking my door I don't know is coming!!


it was me with our mc d's


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Mentioning on here you don't lock your front door. God help you if one of the pervs on here find out where you live!


It's now locked! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

bigjuice said:


> in bed in your underwear scouring ukm at 11 o clock, life must be good


I didn't get home from work til 4am... In bed at 11am is allowed lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> It's now locked! Lol


Jay will be gutted, he's been driving round trying random doors to see if they're open!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Jay will be gutted, he's been driving round trying random doors to see if they're open!


I know where kay lives :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Meals look nice!! I wish i was more creative with mine, gipping whilst eating chicken and rice is no fun!
> 
> LOL at no refund, ill be clearing up another 6 months in advance again when this first 6 months runs out mate  You have your work cut out with me next year mate!!


Lol

The diff is Kay is on a good 1.5-1.7k.cals a day. Your on a ****ibg lot more as the goals are diff... Ill have you gaining if its the last thing I do! And you are so good lol.

Iv already swapped ya macros and meal size and timing so shut up and gip away lol just get it in! Your diet is tasty any way... Better then my scabby ass prep food!


----------



## big_jim_87

Vickky said:


> love this idea !!!! sweet potatoe started in the microwave then scooped out as mash is so easy to eat with meals !!


I know! Sweet potato mash just flies in! Off season easy kcals diet easy way to tip over lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

Well tonight im having roast chicken which be nice as its moist with roast pots, cabbage and some light gravy. thatll fly in!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Mmm breakfast in bed lol (sorry jim had to have it with milk lol)
> 
> View attachment 94451
> 
> 
> Right so yesterday was going well and I prepped meal 5 and took it to work with me but just didn't get time to eat it... Plus a few of the staff saw it and took the **** a bit but I'm not going to let that bother me again. Silly really. Towards the end of the night aswell I started to not feel well so was sent home early and with the headache and dizziness I was getting eating was the last thing on my mind.
> 
> Yesterday also had these supplements, not had time to get the others I need yet. 1g vit c, 3g omega 3 fish oils, 1 multi vit.
> 
> Already got most food cooked for today which is handy as I'm still feeling rough but if I have to pin my mouth open and pour it in I will eat it!
> 
> Can't wait for training to commence again, really missing it and the feeling u get in the gym.


God damn you Kay! Get some chock whey (ssn 100% whey is a good one in my unbiased opinion)

Make ya oats with water then chuck in a few scoops and a little splenda and boom chock oats! Better then milky shyt!


----------



## big_jim_87

Jay.32 said:


> I know where kay lives :thumb:


Yea she said there was some weiredo off ukm bothering er so she had a lock fitted and got a dog...

Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Well tonight im having roast chicken which be nice as its moist with roast pots, cabbage and some light gravy. thatll fly in!


Thats not on the diet i sent you...

If you do then spray oil the potato dnt roast it propa lol


----------



## lxm

Kay, You need to know that when you upload a new AVI it dosent place a full size image anywhere... So you need to go ahead and place that full size image in your album or here so we can see the progress.

:cool2:


----------



## Jay.32

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea she said there was some weiredo off ukm bothering er so she had a lock fitted and got a dog...
> 
> Lol


gave me a key actually.... I will keep an eye on her with the diet for you jim :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Jim I have no money to buy more whey at the minute! But soon as I do il try it... Although since trying vanilla whey with my porridge I have a bit of a phobia, it was disgusting!!

Meal 2... Yellow pepper today lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> gave me a key actually.... I will keep an eye on her with the diet for you jim :thumbup1:


I forgot to tell u I changed the locks...


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim I have no money to buy more whey at the minute! But soon as I do il try it... Although since trying vanilla whey with my porridge I have a bit of a phobia, it was disgusting!!
> 
> Meal 2... Yellow pepper today lol
> 
> View attachment 94475


chocolate way is nice though babe...

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> I forgot to tell u I changed the locks...


you always have to give me another challenge!!!

x


----------



## lxm

That food looks so plasticyy... ! Kay I'll need to teach you some cookery skills..!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> That food looks so plasticyy... ! Kay I'll need to teach you some cookery skills..!


I duno why lol it's not it's fine... Just pasta and chicken...


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim I have no money to buy more whey at the minute! But soon as I do il try it... Although since trying vanilla whey with my porridge I have a bit of a phobia, it was disgusting!!
> 
> Meal 2... Yellow pepper today lol
> 
> View attachment 94475


i done this last week, NEVER AGAIN!!! Was bl00dy awful but with chocolate its gorgeous. and i get raisins in mine too


----------



## big_jim_87

Jay.32 said:


> gave me a key actually.... I will keep an eye on her with the diet for you jim :thumbup1:


Lol id say thanks but you just offered McDs you cvnt! Haha!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim I have no money to buy more whey at the minute! But soon as I do il try it... Although since trying vanilla whey with my porridge I have a bit of a phobia, it was disgusting!!
> 
> Meal 2... Yellow pepper today lol
> 
> View attachment 94475


Lol no wonder!

Vanilla oats! You dirty bitch!

Ill sort you some SSN 100% chock whey. Only because your my fav person on this forum... Every one else is a cvnt and are not worthy of SSN's awesomeness


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> i done this last week, NEVER AGAIN!!! Was bl00dy awful but with chocolate its gorgeous. and i get raisins in mine too


Try 2 teaspoons of cadbury's highlights hot choc, about 30 cals and makes choc porridge


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> i done this last week, NEVER AGAIN!!! Was bl00dy awful but with chocolate its gorgeous. and i get raisins in mine too


Its awesome like that chock oats n raisins.... Typical for me in off season. But Ill have 80g whey 100g oats 100g raisins pineapple. Boom lovely!


----------



## Vickky

big_jim_87 said:


> God damn you Kay! Get some chock whey (ssn 100% whey is a good one in my unbiased opinion)
> 
> Make ya oats with water then chuck in a few scoops and a little splenda and boom chock oats! Better then milky shyt!


i love that ...i alternate between oats and kara milk and a shake seperatly or choc protein pancakes with 1 scp protein 1 scp instant oats ( oats blended) 1 egg white and a dribble of kara milk...yum !!!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Its awesome like that chock oats n raisins.... Typical for me in off season. But Ill have 80g whey 100g oats 100g raisins pineapple. Boom lovely!


So pretty much the breakfast youve had me on then. must admit, favourite meal of the day by far!!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm on meal 3 already. I'm starving!


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm on meal 3 already. I'm starving!


good sign ! shows its working !!


----------



## big_jim_87

Vickky said:


> i love that ...i alternate between oats and kara milk and a shake seperatly or choc protein pancakes with 1 scp protein 1 scp instant oats ( oats blended) 1 egg white and a dribble of kara milk...yum !!!


My breky atm is

200g egg whites

33g ssn 100% whey

Mix of berries

Blend the egg whites and whey fry in a little 1kcal spray and as the mixture starts to set chuck in some chopped strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, blackberries. Fold pancake over for a few sec, then flip. Job done!

All the fruit starts to cook and when you cut it open it's all juicy! I also add a little splenda before I fold.

Also work ok with banana but then per 100g banana is like 20-25g carbs were as berries are any were from 4-10g carbs per 100g.

So basically you get loads of fruit if you use berries as with a banana more carbs less actual fruit... And not juicy lol.

If your after carbs then add oats to the egg/whey mix and blend. If your really off season and are after high cal meals make it with full eggs.

4 large eggs

100g oats

30g whey

Various berries

Banana

Splenda

Est-

Cal-1,000

Pro-70g

Carbs-90-100g

Fat-30g

(depends on size of eggs, amount of total fruit, size of banana and brand if whey).

If more aimed at keto then and butter before folding.

All good for breaky


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm on meal 3 already. I'm starving!





Vickky said:


> good sign ! shows its working !!


Yep!

Metab picking up from regular meals.

Your on plenty if cals so no need to add any thing in.


----------



## dipdabs

Well I'm just polishing off meal 4. God knows what il do after meal 5... Chew my hand off? Lol. Think il be taking an extra shake to work with me if that's ok!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> So pretty much the breakfast youve had me on then. must admit, favourite meal of the day by far!!


Almost.

There are slight diffs.

You are now allowed cereal instead of oats.


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'm just polishing off meal 4. God knows what il do after meal 5... Chew my hand off? Lol. Think il be taking an extra shake to work with me if that's ok!


Yea.

You are hungry now as you have been shivering in the shyt the last few days and big shytty meals will fill you up also slow the metab.

Every thing you are consuming is good quality and the body is breaking it down nicely and using it to much better effect.

In a couple weeks when I see the progress i may or may not change a few things. I may will add another meal. In trying to make this as convenient as poss... I could put you on 10-12 smaller meals a day butchers not gonna fit into any ones life lol.

See what you look like in a couple weeks if I think you need more cals ill add in more meals.

Supra went through the same thing at 1st... When put on a solid diet hunger was high but after a few weeks started to dip so I needed to chop n change things around for him to make it more practical and increase his appetite...

Dnt worry its all under control and you will progress faster then tip ever have working with me.

Just do ad your told!


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'm just polishing off meal 4. God knows what il do after meal 5... Chew my hand off? Lol. Think il be taking an extra shake to work with me if that's ok!


i always know im eating right if i get that feeling !! stick with it in a few days you'll feeel FAB !


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow. Your hungry on that amount of food! Nice.

I struggle so much with hunger and eating. It I'm force feeding it every day an wont miss any food, took me 35 minutes today to eat 225g chicken and 100g rice!


----------



## dipdabs

Right I know they aren't the greatest, I need someone to take some for me, need a proper bikini (none of mine fit anymore  ) but best I could do to see where I'm starting from with the new diet and training. I also know I was looking leaner before before anyone points it out


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Right I know they aren't the greatest, I need someone to take some for me, need a proper bikini (none of mine fit anymore  ) but best I could do to see where I'm starting from with the new diet and training. I also know I was looking leaner before before anyone points it out
> 
> View attachment 94544
> 
> 
> View attachment 94545
> 
> 
> View attachment 94546


Looking phenomenal Kayleigh, I am in love with those Glutes lady!


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol... My easiest project by far!

Look awesome!

Natty nice shape and lots to work with there.


----------



## dipdabs

The 6 PAC still there too somewhere... Lalalalala 

Haha


----------



## Guest

I can see an early night coming on if Kayleigh posts anymore pics haha


----------



## Lou Lou

Your looking great Kay!! Brilliant progress, you girlies are all so brave. Well done


----------



## dipdabs

Lou Lou said:


> Your looking great Kay!! Brilliant progress, you girlies are all so brave. Well done


Ah thanks Lou Lou


----------



## MF88

So many pervy weirdos in this thread.

Well done Kay, made some real good progress and looking in good shape. Keep it up.


----------



## Guest

MF88 said:


> So many pervy weirdos in this thread.
> 
> Well done Kay, made some real good progress and looking in good shape. Keep it up.


Get a sense of humour pal Jesus, its a joke!

A figure of speech to get across how well she looks.


----------



## MF88

Spawn of Haney said:


> Get a sense of humour pal Jesus, its a joke!
> 
> A figure of speech to get across how well she looks.


I didn't mention any names. Clearly you know that you sound a little desperate though.


----------



## JANIKvonD

MF88 said:


> So many pervy weirdos in this *forum*
> 
> Well done Kay, made some real good progress and looking in good shape. Keep it up.


*ill put my hand up to that* any who's not will soon feel outta place here 

BIG well done kaykay keep it up son!

and a BIGGER well done to jim.....only had her under ur wing for 5min and she's posted a rearview, reps x


----------



## Guest

MF88 said:


> I didn't mention any names. Clearly you know that you sound a little desperate though.


I do apologise but clearly I dont, I've only posted twice in this log previously and both times I've complimented on how good her glutes look.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Spawn of Haney said:


> I do apologise but clearly I dont, I've only posted twice in this log previously and both times I've complimented on how good her glutes look.


i see his point now tbh mate lol


----------



## dipdabs

Love u yan xxx

And I appreciate the compliments everyone but please no little arguments... Pm each other if there is anything left to say...


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Jealous of your abs Kay :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40

Fab pics and also 'well jell' :lol:

You have got a great natural shape so am sure you'll see great progress. Your back looks strong too. Well done.


----------



## George-Bean

abs reps!


----------



## MF88

Spawn of Haney said:


> I do apologise but clearly I dont, *I've only posted twice in this log previously and both times I've complimented on how good her glutes look*.


I rest my case.


----------



## VanillaFace

You look fantastic, and I agree with the great glutes comments (I'm not a ***** btw) also awesome abs! :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks guys... To be quite honest... I quite like my glutes too lol much better than before!! If I was a lezza and not me or a guy I'd have a perv too hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

Um what pics are u looking at Lewis cos my undergarments aren't white, have a couple stripes and have tiny polka dots on...


----------



## dipdabs

Prepping tomorrows food woo


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh done


----------



## lxm

Ignore the last post.. Slightly bizzare I admit myself... Love the food pic updates! keep them comming!

Remember you are a EFBB winner.. you CAN DO THIS! :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol im on tapatalk so can't see it but is the EFBB WINNER one of them auto tags the forum gives ya if you dnt pick your own?

Lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

What does EFBB Winner mean?


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol im on tapatalk so can't see it but is the EFBB WINNER one of them auto tags the forum gives ya if you dnt pick your own?
> 
> Lol


What!? You've never heard of the EFBB? .......

3000posts or more lol


----------



## George-Bean

Great job going on in here. reps well earnt.


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> What!? You've never heard of the EFBB? .......
> 
> 3000posts or more lol


forum wh0re x


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Great job going on in here. reps well earnt.


Ah thanks Georgey


----------



## Incredible Bulk

EFBB is the old term used for the European branch of the IFBB


----------



## dipdabs

So today is the day training commences... Woo I actually feel a bit nervous I duno why lol.

Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a cheat day to be honest but today I'm back on it and currently eating my porridge... With bloody water aswell lol.


----------



## Jay.32

You will soon get into a routine hun


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> So today is the day training commences... Woo I actually feel a bit nervous I duno why lol.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a cheat day to be honest but today I'm back on it and currently eating my porridge... With bloody water aswell lol.


Add some god damn chock whey!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> You will soon get into a routine hun


I know... So hard after a night at work not to eat sh1t. Honestly never had a time in my life where my body craves it so much... So yesterday I was a happy lady lol


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Add some god damn chock whey!


I will when I can afford it! Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I know... So hard after a night at work not to eat sh1t. Honestly never had a time in my life where my body craves it so much... So yesterday I was a happy lady lol


I know what you mean.. maybe you should make sure you eat just before work and eat something half way through your shift.

Hows work anyway?


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I will when I can afford it! Lol


Ahhh the joy of being poor...

Your better off then me! Get some whey!

Im gonna get some sent over from SSN for ya but it takes a while to sort freebes lol.

Im poor... But I always have whey!

But then Im a sponsored guy...

I think this is were I say thank God for SSN! LOL!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> EFBB is the old term used for the European branch of the IFBB


nice google bro


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> So today is the day training commences... Woo I actually feel a bit nervous I duno why lol.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a cheat day to be honest but today I'm back on it and currently eating my porridge... With bloody water aswell lol.





big_jim_87 said:


> Add some god damn chock whey!


i fukin love chock whey in porridge!....banana is better tho


----------



## big_jim_87

JANIKvonD said:


> i fukin love chock whey in porridge!....banana is better tho


For a more inventive alternative try this-

Ingredients

200g egg whites

30-40g chock whey (1.5-2scoops)

100g oats

Various berries (black/blue/sasp/strawberries)

1kcal spray oil

Splenda

(depending on your tolerance can add a little milk)

Add the egg whites, oats and whey to a blender and blend it all up.

Couple pumps spray oil in a pan.

Pour mixture in to pan.

Slice up berries and add them to the pan.

Flip it over in 1/2 so it seals.

Boom pro oat pancakes!

Play about with quantities for taste and macros.

If dieting take out the oats.

If dieting and very hungry add a little water to spread the mixture a little further.

If after more cals use full eggs.

The berries make it very juicy in side and its awesome!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I know what you mean.. maybe you should make sure you eat just before work and eat something half way through your shift.
> 
> Hows work anyway?


I been eating before, during and after lol. Yeah fine cant complain lol


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Ahhh the joy of being poor...
> 
> Your better off then me! Get some whey!
> 
> Im gonna get some sent over from SSN for ya but it takes a while to sort freebes lol.
> 
> Im poor... But I always have whey!
> 
> But then Im a sponsored guy...
> 
> I think this is were I say thank God for SSN! LOL!


I'm not right now.. Electric and gas bill I've ran up is taking its toll on my wages lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:


> For a more inventive alternative try this-
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 200g egg whites
> 
> 30-40g chock whey (1.5-2scoops)
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> Various berries (black/blue/sasp/strawberries)
> 
> 1kcal spray oil
> 
> Splenda
> 
> (depending on your tolerance can add a little milk)
> 
> Add the egg whites, oats and whey to a blender and blend it all up.
> 
> Couple pumps spray oil in a pan.
> 
> Pour mixture in to pan.
> 
> Slice up berries and add them to the pan.
> 
> Flip it over in 1/2 so it seals.
> 
> Boom pro oat pancakes!
> 
> Play about with quantities for taste and macros.
> 
> If dieting take out the oats.
> 
> If dieting and very hungry add a little water to spread the mixture a little further.
> 
> If after more cals use full eggs.
> 
> The berries make it very juicy in side and its awesome!


i seen u post this before...it was maybe ur own journal. ill give them a bash mate cheers

(or ill print it for the mrs to make me  )


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not right now.. Electric and gas bill I've ran up is taking its toll on my wages lol


Lol

Try the pancake idea ill work out macros n give you a recipe for them with your whey... Should be more tolerable


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> Ahhh the joy of being poor...
> 
> Your better off then me! Get some whey!
> 
> Im gonna get some sent over from SSN for ya but it takes a while to sort freebes lol.
> 
> Im poor... But I always have whey!
> 
> But then Im a sponsored guy...
> 
> I think this is were I say thank God for SSN! LOL!


how do u sort freebies?? i know sean said no to your jim's b!tch t shirt pmsl 

he did offer me a poster with u on it... i politely declined but said kay would probably want one!


----------



## big_jim_87

JANIKvonD said:


> i seen u post this before...it was maybe ur own journal. ill give them a bash mate cheers
> 
> (or ill print it for the mrs to make me  )


Lol yea get er to do em...

Then smash er minge in over the hob as she is trying to flip em... "Flip this ya bitch!" lol.

Best way to make pancake us as a team... Lol not too big of a team as too many cooks etc... Lol

You dnt wanna ruin the broth...

Lol or get your own broth on them pancakes... Lol

Man my pre workout stims make me talk shyt!

2scoops Muscle junkie psycho

1 scoop SSN creapump

Im off my tits lol


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> how do u sort freebies?? i know sean said no to your jim's b!tch t shirt pmsl
> 
> he did offer me a poster with u on it... i politely declined but said kay would probably want one!


Nah... My walls are already full lol


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> how do u sort freebies?? i know sean said no to your jim's b!tch t shirt pmsl
> 
> he did offer me a poster with u on it... i politely declined but said kay would probably want one!


Lol

I sort lots you dnt know about... Im the golden boy


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah... My walls are already full lol


Id not fit on ya wall any way... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Queenie- i didn't think you'd want a poster... I mean after all I know you got tons of pics of me already on ya phone, laptop and dotted around the house already lol

But 1 more wouldn't hurt? Lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JANIKvonD said:


> nice google bro


anyone who follows bodybuilding knows that lol


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Id not fit on ya wall any way... Lol


I know.. Even in the small gaps it would be hard to see u


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> Queenie- i didn't think you'd want a poster... I mean after all I know you got tons of pics of me already on ya phone, laptop and dotted around the house already lol
> 
> But 1 more wouldn't hurt? Lol


oh yeah! the ones i practise my darts on


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> oh yeah! the ones i practise my darts on


Lmfao I would rep u if I weren't on my phone lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

why would queenie want pics of a tanned ginger midget on her wall?

would be a bit like this but this guy has his head in proportion to his body


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> anyone who follows bodybuilding knows that lol


lol ill believe ya mate.... many wouldnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol yea get er to do em...
> 
> Then smash er minge in over the hob as she is trying to flip em... "Flip this ya bitch!" lol.
> 
> Best way to make pancake us as a team... Lol not too big of a team as too many cooks etc... Lol
> 
> You dnt wanna ruin the broth...
> 
> Lol or get your own broth on them pancakes... Lol
> 
> Man my pre workout stims make me talk shyt!
> 
> 2scoops Muscle junkie psycho
> 
> 1 scoop SSN creapump
> 
> Im off my tits lol


PMSL fuk sake mate......where can i get this sh!t!! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> oh yeah! the ones i practise my darts on


No the ones you...

Man I have too much respect for you to say it...

X


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmfao I would rep u if I weren't on my phone lol


Yea?

Well id rape you if i weren't so far away!

Not for fun... Just to prove a point!

Lol when is this "psycho" gonna ware off...

In still off my tits lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> why would queenie want pics of a tanned ginger midget on her wall?
> 
> would be a bit like this but this guy has his head in proportion to his body


He isn't ginger...

better looking then you still lol


----------



## big_jim_87

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL fuk sake mate......where can i get this sh!t!! :lol:


You could do a line of it off my cock if ya want?

Or from www.totaledgenutrition.co.uk... I think that's our website... Lol i dnt order i just sit ee n it arrives lol like magic...


----------



## big_jim_87

Kay- if you want me to edit any of my posts i will... In sure when the psycho is out my system ill read over this and regret every post made today... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

big_jim_87 said:


> You could do a line of it off my cock if ya want?
> 
> Or from www.totaledgenutrition.co.uk... I think that's our website... Lol i dnt order i just sit ee n it arrives lol like magic...


Oh or Queeniemcbeany can get it for ya in sure... She is a rep and works in sales too (i think...)


----------



## dipdabs

Flippin heck jim nearon a whole page on my phone of u ranting lol.

Well currently eating minced turkey with rice, broccoli and sweet chilli sauce after a wicked leg session. I thought my legs were going to fall off up until after the stretches... Think I will be in some pain tomorrow. The burn was immense felt like my legs were on fire!

Will post weights shortly but until then a pic of pumped up legs (sorry about the funny position lol) nice to see them again yay


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> You could do a line of it off my cock if ya want?
> 
> Or from www.totaledgenutrition.co.uk... I think that's our website... Lol i dnt order i just sit ee n it arrives lol like magic...


Or from bodybuilding depot... Using discount code rxqueen7xf


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Flippin heck jim nearon a whole page on my phone of u ranting lol.
> 
> Well currently eating minced turkey with rice, broccoli and sweet chilli sauce after a wicked leg session. I thought my legs were going to fall off up until after the stretches... Think I will be in some pain tomorrow. The burn was immense felt like my legs were on fire!
> 
> Will post weights shortly but until then a pic of pumped up legs (sorry about the funny position lol) nice to see them again yay
> 
> View attachment 94786


spazy leg x


----------



## big_jim_87

Its the left foot positioning that makes me lol

Right twisted spaky looking thing lol look like you need corrective footwear, you know the ones with the big soul to stop a limp? Lol.

Hope you dnt leg press like that lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Also is it just me that zoomed in to see if that is her draws or bit of er minge poking out the bottom of the t-shirt? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Haha ok ok **** pic I know guys but give a girl a break now like lol.

And jim prepping me don't mean u can fill my journal with sh1te think that's enough for one day lol

And they are pink knickers thank u lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:


> Also is it just me that zoomed in to see if that is her draws or *bit of er minge poking out* the bottom of the t-shirt? Lol


LMFAO!! :lol: giggled at that....u not supposed to be correcting her posing massaging her ego?? :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha ok ok **** pic I know guys but give a girl a break now like lol.
> 
> And jim prepping me don't mean u can fill my journal with sh1te think that's enough for one day lol
> 
> And they are pink knickers thank u lol


I know... I zoomed in lol


----------



## big_jim_87

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO!! :lol: giggled at that....u not supposed to be correcting her posing massaging her ego?? :lol:


yea closer to a show...

This is off season...

I find abuse and perving works well through this phase...


----------



## big_jim_87

No more shyt now.

Looking good Kay.

How you finding the diet?


----------



## big_jim_87

Ahh also did you do the core work?

Cardio?


----------



## dipdabs

Diets fine no problem, core work is tomorrow and no time for cardio this week as just booked childminder for an hour each afternoon I'm at the gym


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Diets fine no problem, core work is tomorrow and no time for cardio this week as just booked childminder for an hour each afternoon I'm at the gym


Thought you trained when he is at school?


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Thought you trained when he is at school?


No I had to book programmes this week to know how to do it all and my PT can only do afternoons


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> No I had to book programmes this week to know how to do it all and my PT can only do afternoons


Ah yea I remember you did that now...

Pt must be a busy guy if only afternoons free...


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Ah yea I remember you did that now...
> 
> Pt must be a busy guy if only afternoons free...


Yeah he is... He does a lot of programmes for people and a lot of classes. Plus obviously he will have times he has to man the desk


----------



## George-Bean

Kay have you seen the jefit app? (the free version)? I know you like your gadgets and it might be handy.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Kay have you seen the jefit app? (the free version)? I know you like your gadgets and it might be handy.


Um nope... What is it?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Flippin heck jim nearon a whole page on my phone of u ranting lol.
> 
> Well currently eating minced turkey with rice, broccoli and sweet chilli sauce after a wicked leg session. I thought my legs were going to fall off up until after the stretches... Think I will be in some pain tomorrow. The burn was immense felt like my legs were on fire!
> 
> Will post weights shortly but until then a pic of pumped up legs (sorry about the funny position lol) nice to see them again yay
> 
> View attachment 94786


Whats going on with ur leg haha .. not long til ur birthday now u planned anything for it yet as u made a thread up a while back on plans =] x


----------



## dipdabs

Nah doing nothin scoob. Can't be ****d


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah doing nothin scoob. Can't be ****d


you got do something though its ur bday !!!!!!!!!!!!

how come ur getting good gains well fast u using gear now ??


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> you got do something though its ur bday !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how come ur getting good gains well fast u using gear now ??


I don't want to talk about my bday tbh just leave it scoob if u don't mind...

I've hardly changed in weeks... U must be looking at wrong pics I look awful at the minute lol


----------



## George-Bean

Its free, download it ;-D I reckon youll love it.


----------



## lxm

Feeling the lovve.


----------



## dipdabs

So weights from yesterday's leg session...

Leg extension WU - 20 10kg, 20 12.5kg, 15 12.5kg W - failure 20 17.5kg

(the aim was 12 reps for last set and as I got 20 until I failed I probably need to play around with the weights a bit)

Leg press WU - 20 40kg, 15 50kg, 12 60kg W - failure 12 70kg (aim was 10)

SL Deadlift WU - 15 15kg, 12 20kg, 10 25kg W - failure 12 30kg (it was actually my grip that went, forgot to take my wraps in so with them could probably manage more as I didn't find the weight too bad at all)

Calf press - 30 20kg, 25 30kg, 20 40kg

Didn't have time for cardio but spent a long while stretching legs... I'm never going to remember the new stretches I've been given mind!

My legs are killing me today I'm struggling to get up and down when I sit especially. OUCH!

roll on half past 2 for push session


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> So weights from yesterday's leg session...
> 
> Leg extension WU - 20 10kg, 20 12.5kg, 15 12.5kg W - failure 20 17.5kg
> 
> (the aim was 12 reps for last set and as I got 20 until I failed I probably need to play around with the weights a bit)
> 
> Leg press WU - 20 40kg, 15 50kg, 12 60kg W - failure 12 70kg (aim was 10)
> 
> SL Deadlift WU - 15 15kg, 12 20kg, 10 25kg W - failure 12 30kg (it was actually my grip that went, forgot to take my wraps in so with them could probably manage more as I didn't find the weight too bad at all)
> 
> Calf press - 30 20kg, 25 30kg, 20 40kg
> 
> Didn't have time for cardio but spent a long while stretching legs... I'm never going to remember the new stretches I've been given mind!
> 
> *My legs are killing me today I'm struggling to get up and down when I sit especially. OUCH!*
> 
> roll on half past 2 for push session


Its working!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Well in the gym doing effing cardio lol. Legs are killing me from yesterday and only 4 minutes in lol. Push session again a great session, actual killed me could hardly pick up the 4kg dumbbells by the end. Fuked my lower back a little trying to do hanging leg raises which has effected my hips and rest of my core work for today. Hopefully it's nothing major!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Well in the gym doing effing cardio lol. Legs are killing me from yesterday and only 4 minutes in lol. Push session again a great session, actual killed me could hardly pick up the 4kg dumbbells by the end. Fuked my lower back a little trying to do hanging leg raises which has effected my hips and rest of my core work for today. Hopefully it's nothing major!


Ill change core work if its giving agg?


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Ill change core work if its giving agg?


It's alright think il just stay away from flat bench raises. Went on to do hanging leg raises after instead which I know are usually fine but cos my back was aggravated couldn't do them or even the plank. Next session Aslong as I don't do them il prob be fine


----------



## lxm

sounding like a pro...


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> It's alright think il just stay away from flat bench raises. Went on to do hanging leg raises after instead which I know are usually fine but cos my back was aggravated couldn't do them or even the plank. Next session Aslong as I don't do them il prob be fine


Bench should end right at the end of you bum cheek not lower back.

How were you doing them?

YouTube em and have a look


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Bench should end right at the end of you bum cheek not lower back.
> 
> How were you doing them?
> 
> YouTube em and have a look


That is how I was doing them. I wasn't doing them wrong. As your legs go up and down your lower back curves in and out that is how I done it, my back didn't like the pressure. Even laying down normal leg raises I get the same.


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> That is how I was doing them. I wasn't doing them wrong. As your legs go up and down your lower back curves in and out that is how I done it, my back didn't like the pressure. Even laying down normal leg raises I get the same.


What was today push?

You did sldl yesterday could be a little tender in the irectors.

Let me know all the moves that give you agg and ill sort am alternative.


----------



## dipdabs

Yup today was push.

Just seems to be that at the moment.

When I was doing incline dumbbell press I had some uncomfortable pulling in my elbow towards the end, PT felt it and said I had a little tendinitis which he didn't understand as I haven't been lifting recently but he said to carry on and he will keep an eye on it


----------



## Porkchop

Hi Kay,

Just want to wish you good luck for the comp you're preparing for. You've already made massive progress!

Sorry if you've already posted this, didn't have time to read all the pages - when is the competition? I know you said sometime next year, so you still have plenty of time. Just wondered if you've already enrolled for it, or is it too soon?


----------



## dipdabs

Porkchop said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> Just want to wish you good luck for the comp you're preparing for. You've already made massive progress!
> 
> Sorry if you've already posted this, didn't have time to read all the pages - when is the competition? I know you said sometime next year, so you still have plenty of time. Just wondered if you've already enrolled for it, or is it too soon?


Hey thanks 

Just aiming to be ready for next season, no dates have been released yet I don't think... Wish they would hurry up and do so though! I know at some point there was actually a show 2 minutes away from where I live, be great if that's on again there next year!


----------



## dipdabs

I have just seen this though!



Which means there is def going to be a nabba one round the corner from me


----------



## dipdabs

This is who won the comp last year there



Although just looked up what she's doing now doubt she will compete in toned again looks too muscular now


----------



## George-Bean

Ill be rooting for ya, been watching your journey with interest.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Ill be rooting for ya, been watching your journey with interest.


Thanks George 

It's funny though... Training goes down in my journal and it goes quiet lol


----------



## George-Bean

People read and nod with understanding.


----------



## Themanthatcan

Just looked in to see how your getting on and you're doing fantastic. Looking very good Kay. Good luck with the training for the show.


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Yup today was push.
> 
> Just seems to be that at the moment.
> 
> When I was doing incline dumbbell press I had some uncomfortable pulling in my elbow towards the end, PT felt it and said I had a little tendinitis which he didn't understand as I haven't been lifting recently but he said to carry on and he will keep an eye on it


Hahaha! How can he tel by having a feel?

Is he a physio too?

Was he also checking your gluts to see if there over tight?

Lol

ok

Add to sup list

Cissus

Glucosaminesolphate

Msm

Cod liver oil

Primrose oil

There are a few more but i wanna see how this effects your joints.


----------



## big_jim_87

Kay- you'd beat that bitch 2mo lol.

Nabba... Come on babe there's nothing wrong with Nabba but UKBFF is were its at!

Also the shows are same each yr so if its the last Sunday in Sep this yr it will be same place and about the same time give or take a week next yr.

Vary few venue changes.

No dates as of when she will be competing... Im in charge ill let you all know when lol.

Every one-

The plan is as its bikini class I want Kay in condition all yr so i can say well there's a show this Sunday what you up to? Grab ya bikini and get tanned up bitch! Your on!

So who knows... Could be multiple shows...

We will let you know.


----------



## dipdabs

Yes jim he's a physio and sports massage thingy too.

Flipping heck I need another shopping trip lol.

Well I duno the difference between them do I! Ahhh does that mean I have to wait til September to compete!?


----------



## rich-k-

iv just had a quick read thru your whole thread! utterly fantastic progress!! awesome


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Yes jim he's a physio and sports massage thingy too.
> 
> Flipping heck I need another shopping trip lol.
> 
> Well I duno the difference between them do I! Ahhh does that mean I have to wait til September to compete!?


Lol that was just an example... I will travel to what ever show/shows you do to support and ease nerves etc as my 1st show I was very nervous... Then I realised how much I love this game! Now no nerves just excitement lol.

Depending what when were and how many shows you do next yr It would be good if we both did one of the shows together.

Ether way ill be there.

Same as supra when he comps ill be there.

Also depends how far your willing to travel to compete.

If you wanna do your local its a full yr.

The reason I say UKBFF is because I am UKBFF through and through... Was tempted to do a NABBA after a few poor placing's but stuck at it... I love the set up and standard of the UKBFF!

If you do a UKBFF then a NABBA you lose membership and qualification to the British (and God damn it Ill get you toothed Brits!) so if you ever do a NABBA make sure its before your UKBFF membership starts and once camped in UKBFF no NABBA.

We will go over this all any way we have ages yet.


----------



## dipdabs

Well il def be travelling I'm not waiting another flipping year lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Also you just reminded me I need some good deep tissue work done!

I highly recommend it but it can be pricey... Iv used my guy so long he is like a mate and gives me massive discount... Lol

(plus he is gay so its a perk of the job for him to work on some one like me Lol)


----------



## dipdabs

He likes little ginger men does he? Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> He likes little ginger men does he? Lol


Lol dnt every one?


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol dnt every one?


I think it's an acquired taste lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I think it's an acquired taste lol


Ahhh iv met a few that have that taste lol.

Bri has fvcked 90% of the female population in Scotland so can't be a small scale craving for gingers lol.

Me and Bri are a diff bread of ginger tho...

And my gay guy isn't looking at my hair ffs lol he us looking at the awesome body of Jim!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Well il def be travelling I'm not waiting another flipping year lol


Kent classic had a very good bikini standard and was rammed.

Who knows neither tho as so hit n miss its unreal that show...

London n south east is early in the yr and scout side west London so not a million miles for ya.


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Kent classic had a very good bikini standard and was rammed.
> 
> Who knows neither tho as so hit n miss its unreal that show...
> 
> London n south east is early in the yr and scout side west London so not a million miles for ya.


Ah I duno about travelling that far lol drive takes the p1ss and whatever I do won't be able to go too far cos of jack


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:


> Ahhh iv met a few that have that taste lol.
> 
> Bri has fvcked 90% of the female population in Scotland so can't be a small scale craving for gingers lol.
> 
> *Me and Bri are a diff bread of ginger tho*...
> 
> And my gay guy isn't looking at my hair ffs lol he us looking at the awesome body of Jim!


he's a scot so it suits him. u on the other hand..... 

- - - Updated - - -

oh and morning Kay, hows ya today mucker


----------



## dipdabs

I'm in a bad mood and having a bad morning and not worth talking to! Lol


----------



## Sambuca

have a cheat meal


----------



## Wheyman

cheer up Kayleigh you are doing amazingly!


----------



## dipdabs

Sambuca said:


> have a cheat meal


If I could I would be buried in chocolate cake and burgers by now


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm in a bad mood and having a bad morning and not worth talking to! Lol


Hey stroppy pants... whats up?

x


----------



## big_jim_87

Wheyman said:


> cheer up Kayleigh you are doing amazingly!


That's because she is being prepped by one of SSN's finest


----------



## Jay.32

propped?


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> That'd because she is being propped by one of SSN's finest


Hey woah u only been prepping me a few days u ain't getting the credit for what I already done on my own lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Jay.32 said:


> propped?


Damn phone lol prepped must not ne a real word...


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey woah u only been prepping me a few days u ain't getting the credit for what I already done on my own lol


Youv been on the diet more then a few days...


----------



## big_jim_87

Plus recent pics look better then previous...

You know this...


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Youv been on the diet more then a few days...


Yeah since Thursday.. I still had a bit of muscle and wasn't a complete fat mess them pics were only Saturday lol


----------



## SouthernLad

you look amazing you will smash it dont worry


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah since Thursday.. I still had a bit of muscle and wasn't a complete fat mess them pics were only Saturday lol


Errr muscle... Not a fat mess...

O...k....

Lol x


----------



## dipdabs

Too far sometimes jim!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Too far sometimes jim!


Too far?

You mean I shouldn't have sent you a picture of my cock? Sorry... Wnt do it again...


----------



## big_jim_87

Oh oh you meant the previous post... Oh no...


----------



## dipdabs

Too far because don't get me started on your fat back! Hahaha. Oh that was your willy? I thought it was a cocktail sausage!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

i come in to see the latest on Kays journal and already the whole page is about filth lol

there should be an age restriction on your threads Kay XD


----------



## JaneN40

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm in a bad mood and having a bad morning and not worth talking to! Lol


Hope your day got better.. but not choc cake and burger induced!


----------



## dipdabs

JaneN40 said:


> Hope your day got better.. but not choc cake and burger induced!


Thanks jane  had a good gym session and went down my dads after a sh1t morning. I did sit down and eat with my family but it was noodles, steak and veg... No chocolate cake or burgers for me lol. How's things with u?


----------



## George-Bean

I have faith, I'm sure she didn't binge today ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> i come in to see the latest on Kays journal and already the whole page is about filth lol
> 
> there should be an age restriction on your threads Kay XD


George where u been gorgeous!? Love the new avi, very sexual... Purrrrrr lol


----------



## JaneN40

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks jane  had a good gym session and went down my dads after a sh1t morning. I did sit down and eat with my family but it was noodles, steak and veg... No chocolate cake or burgers for me lol. How's things with u?


I'm glad to hear it! Glad you had a family meal and time with your loved ones. Always makes you feel better. 

I'm good.. good workout for me today too - on my journal  1 week till Uni induction.. a week monday I'm back.. busy times ahead..


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> George where u been gorgeous!? Love the new avi, very sexual... Purrrrrr lol


oh iv been lurking in the shadows, dont worry nothing gets pastm me, and yeah its defo an improvement!

and well well wev all learned a lil something about what you get up to behind closed doors lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Too far because don't get me started on your fat back! Hahaha. Oh that was your willy? I thought it was a cocktail sausage!


some thing wrong with your taste buds then lol.

lol fat back... yea but we both know it will be crisp come show time!


----------



## big_jim_87

Gorgeous_George said:


> i come in to see the latest on Kays journal and already the whole page is about filth lol
> 
> there should be an age restriction on your threads Kay XD


no there should be tw[email protected] restriction but there isn't so ill keep posting lol


----------



## big_jim_87

JaneN40 said:


> I'm glad to hear it! Glad you had a family meal and time with your loved ones. Always makes you feel better.
> 
> I'm good.. good workout for me today too - on my journal  1 week till Uni induction.. a week monday I'm back.. busy times ahead..


man... is it just me who can't stand my family? (and i dnt mean can any stand my family and have some smart ass post up "no i can't stand your family ether, there all cvnts")

I go round to see my mum and wouldn't ya know my dads there too ffs! lol love my mum but dad n sister get on my tits... if i go round for a Sunday roast im glad iv seen my mum n had like 16 roast spuds n a bit of beef but in glad i ain't gotta go back for another 7 days...

i go round happy as a pig in shyt (prob smell like one to) and leave stressed!

any one else?

just me?


----------



## dipdabs

No jim not just u... My whole family can be very difficult as u know... And although it's nice to go to my dads sometimes there are other times I leave feeling like I've done something wrong or something... Not just u and not just me. Lots of people get it.


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning baby kay, hope you have a better day today.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> No jim not just u... My whole family can be very difficult as u know... And although it's nice to go to my dads sometimes there are other times I leave feeling like I've done something wrong or something... Not just u and not just me. Lots of people get it.


Same here, love my mam and dad but the rest of the family can fck off. Life would be a lot less stressful without their problems and bullsh1t


----------



## dipdabs

Hiiii not been on much cos my Internet has gone on my phone so now it's mega slow. Need to update training tho so..

Tuesday - push

5 min full body stretches

Flat db press - WU 20 4kg, 15 5kg, 12 6kg W 10 8kg

Incline db press - WU 15 4kg, 12 5kg W 10 8kg

Db overhead press - WU 12 4kg, 10 5kg W 10 6kg

Lateral raise - WU 12 4kg, 10 5kg W 6kg (was very pleased with this never been able to do above 4kg before and tried countless times)

Core work

Decline crunches x 3 until failure

Leg raises on bench - after a few reps lower back went, tried hanging leg raises instead but then with back being aggravated they hurt too.

Twisting crunch x 3 until failure

Plank x 3 60 seconds - could not do it again was hurting my back where it was aggravated and my hips.

20 mins on bike for cardio

Wednesday - pull

5 mins stretching

Lat pull Down - WU 20 10kg, 15 15kg, 12 20kg W 10 25kg

Bent over row... Bar was being used and people waiting to use it so was replaced with seated cable row. WU 15 5kg, 12 10kg W 10 15kg

Cable rope face pulls - WU 15 2.5kg, 12 3.75kg W 10 6.25kg

Hyper extension - couldn't do these either due to back being aggravated

25min on bike for cardio

My legs have had doms all week from leg day but nothing out of the ordinary and been getting better until last night. Calves have been sore but nothing major as I said. Wore work shoes last night that have a bit of a heel, took them off at the end of the night and couldn't put my feet flat on the floor and legs straight. It was agony. Stretched it off and walked a bit and it got a bit better. Drive home got out the car had to do it all again. Then this morning it took me 5mins just to get out of bed. Walking like a complete plank. I'm gna keep trying to stretch it off, if I so much as sit down for 5minutes I stand up and it's agony. Fuk knows what I've done but I'm not happy about it. I have work tonight and tomorrow night and I don't quite know how I'm going to do it right now.


----------



## Jay.32

Your body just needs to get used to consistent training again hun.. give it time


----------



## Rykard

good write up - keep it up


----------



## dipdabs

I usually only really suffer with doms the first time after doing a new routine. So I hope I don't get it next week and I hope my legs are better for Monday's leg session!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Hiiii not been on much cos my Internet has gone on my phone so now it's mega slow. Need to update training tho so..
> 
> Tuesday - push
> 
> 5 min full body stretches
> 
> Flat db press - WU 20 4kg, 15 5kg, 12 6kg W 10 8kg
> 
> Incline db press - WU 15 4kg, 12 5kg W 10 8kg
> 
> Db overhead press - WU 12 4kg, 10 5kg W 10 6kg
> 
> Lateral raise - WU 12 4kg, 10 5kg W 6kg (was very pleased with this never been able to do above 4kg before and tried countless times)
> 
> Core work
> 
> Decline crunches x 3 until failure
> 
> Leg raises on bench - after a few reps lower back went, tried hanging leg raises instead but then with back being aggravated they hurt too.
> 
> Twisting crunch x 3 until failure
> 
> Plank x 3 60 seconds - could not do it again was hurting my back where it was aggravated and my hips.
> 
> 20 mins on bike for cardio
> 
> Wednesday - pull
> 
> 5 mins stretching
> 
> Lat pull Down - WU 20 10kg, 15 15kg, 12 20kg W 10 25kg
> 
> Bent over row... Bar was being used and people waiting to use it so was replaced with seated cable row. WU 15 5kg, 12 10kg W 10 15kg
> 
> Cable rope face pulls - WU 15 2.5kg, 12 3.75kg W 10 6.25kg
> 
> Hyper extension - couldn't do these either due to back being aggravated
> 
> 25min on bike for cardio
> 
> My legs have had doms all week from leg day but nothing out of the ordinary and been getting better until last night. Calves have been sore but nothing major as I said. Wore work shoes last night that have a bit of a heel, took them off at the end of the night and couldn't put my feet flat on the floor and legs straight. It was agony. Stretched it off and walked a bit and it got a bit better. Drive home got out the car had to do it all again. Then this morning it took me 5mins just to get out of bed. Walking like a complete plank. I'm gna keep trying to stretch it off, if I so much as sit down for 5minutes I stand up and it's agony. Fuk knows what I've done but I'm not happy about it. I have work tonight and tomorrow night and I don't quite know how I'm going to do it right now.


i did a calve workout with a mate of mine a few months ago where you do 4 sets of heavy seated calf raises then 70 reps on standing calves as quick as you can. he couldn't walk proper for a week and had to take a couple of days off work!


----------



## BRONSON0404

I work 12 hr shifts day and nights, and as soon as i get home my left ankle by the heel is sore and I can't walk properly, the same the following morning till I walk it off, I use deep heat it helps.

I have short tendons in my ankles so that probably doesn't help, I wear Steel toe caps not heels by the way honest! Ha ha!


----------



## dipdabs

Unfortunately I'm allergic to deep heat and anything like it. So gona have a hot bath now and see if that helps and this afternoon try to find time to rest my legs on a hot water bottle. Effing pain in the ass!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Unfortunately I'm allergic to deep heat and anything like it. So gona have a hot bath now and see if that helps and this afternoon try to find time to rest my legs on a hot water bottle. Effing pain in the ass!


You need to get somebody to massage them and try and dissipate the lactic acid build up, might ease it a little. or you could just man up! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I usually only really suffer with doms the first time after doing a new routine. So I hope I don't get it next week and I hope my legs are better for Monday's leg session!


4 day limp?...

hmmm I remember you taking the p1ss out of me... some thing about the special Olympics?

see you there lol


----------



## dipdabs

[email protected]!!!


----------



## Vickky

I know how you feel had a sports massage today my calves are crying now !


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> I usually only really suffer with doms the first time after doing a new routine. So I hope I don't get it next week and I hope my legs are better for Monday's leg session!


Better not do that crazy leg press thing then kay! I did it again tonight omfg.


----------



## dipdabs

I know. There was no way I wanted to let that go but think I'm gna have to til my legs are stronger! Honestly never had pain like this in my life.god knows how they're gna b after work tonight! They're a bit better than this morning. Had a hot bath, went for a sunbed and put my hot water bottle underneath them this afternoon ontop of constant stretching. I don't even know if il be able to train my legs next week! Well least I know it's working lol


----------



## dipdabs

Legs are feeling looooads better today thank god! I'm so glad I spent the day stretching them and that instead of curling up feeling sorry for myself lol. Still a little sore but another day or 2 il be fine yaayyy

Anyway diet yesterday was shocking. I didn't eat much at all.. 2 meals and a shake. Just had a bad day. But back on it today and should be ok  looking forward to a McDonald's on the way home from work in the morning!


----------



## 25434

Kay, I sometimes have a warm bath with epsom salts in it to help with sore muscles. It does make you sweat a bit though which is not so good, but it seems to help me.


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> Kay, I sometimes have a warm bath with epsom salts in it to help with sore muscles. It does make you sweat a bit though which is not so good, but it seems to help me.


Ah sweating doesn't bother me, I'd rather that than some of the ice or cold water bits u can do to help... Brrrr!! Where would I find it flubs? Thanks for the tip


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah sweating doesn't bother me, I'd rather that than some of the ice or cold water bits u can do to help... Brrrr!! Where would I find it [Redacted]? Thanks for the tip


You can get it in Superdrug or boots, not too expensive for a box of it. The other thing I could mention is that I use something called Bio freeze. It was recommended to me by my osteopath. It's gel based and you just put it on, and it goes really really cold, then the heat kicks in. I use it a lot. Only thing is it does cost £10 from boots etc, the epsom salts is cheaper option.

By the way, I do almost always have to do the slidey down the radiator thing to get to the loo after I've done leg day! haha..and the funny walking stuff..most attractive in a woman dontchya think?..:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

I will have a look at the bio freeze stuff. I'm allergic to deep heat or the other brands that do the same but that sounds slightly different... Hmmm

I don't actually mind walking like I've sh1t myself if I know it's done my legs good lol. A few friends were taking the p1ss out of me about it, I should of said get your legs out then and we will compare lol. This pain was just immense though, my shoes must of pulled all the tendons slightly or something. I worry about my legs, weak knees and ankles but never really had problems training them. Just get paranoid because when I had my son, during labour they put my legs in stirrups and somehow I managed to twist all of my muscles in my legs. They swelled up so much, I couldn't walk properly or put my feet flat on the floor or straighten my legs and ontop of that both feet were pointing inwards for a few weeks. To get my legs straight again I had to go for really long walks every day, well do my best to. Was agony! So now any sign of that I get all worried!


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> I will have a look at the bio freeze stuff. I'm allergic to deep heat or the other brands that do the same but that sounds slightly different... Hmmm
> 
> I don't actually mind walking like I've sh1t myself if I know it's done my legs good lol.


lady!

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> I will have a look at the bio freeze stuff. I'm allergic to deep heat or the other brands that do the same but that sounds slightly different... Hmmm
> 
> I don't actually mind walking like I've sh1t myself if I know it's done my legs good lol.


lady!


----------



## Rykard

got some bio-freeze from boots -3 for 2 offer so brings the price down a bit.


----------



## big_jim_87

if its an injury then I forget the exact way to treat it but its along the lines of a few days cold treatment, ice on off through outrage day 1st few days then warm treatment.

the idea is to reduce the swelling then once that's under control try to relax and encourage blood flow back into the area.


----------



## dipdabs

Trained legs and done core work this morning, didn't have time for cv. Put the weight up on leg extensions after last week. Had a nice McDonalds, carvery and chocolate cake yesterday  . Back on the diet today. Shattered this afternoon and was meant to go find some whey as I ran out this morning but both me and my boy fell asleep. Oops. Took new pics Saturday same as last weeks, I can't really see a difference apart from improving the side pose. I can't post them up cos net on my phone has gone mega slow but jim has them - if you are reading post em up please jim. Also took a pic this morning with my hamstrings looking the best they ever have  diets going to change a bit I miss eggs and a bit of red meat so I'm happy with that


----------



## Queenie

Make time for cv... Jim must have included it for a reason? I'm surprised he hasn't got u ordering SSN whey!!


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Make time for cv... Jim must have included it for a reason? I'm surprised he hasn't got u ordering SSN whey!!


I would usually but was at the gym literally the whole time jack was in school - had a mate tag along who didn't have a clue what she was doing and it completely buggered up my session to be honest. Wasn't intense enough today... I hate it when people want to tag along lol. He said not to worry about it too much if I miss it here and there as I'm virtually always on my feet anyway. I'm not ordering any Ssn when he promised me free stuff! Lol


----------



## Queenie

He won't get it for free but I'm sure he can get u a discount.

If I were u I'd ditch the friend. You have goals and she will just get in the way. If u really want to help her then do it on a rest day 

Bodybuilding can be a selfish sport lol.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm just gna tell her to book a programme with the same PT I use. I was trying to show her how to Deadlift and she just weren't getting it... Women eh lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

I hate training with a partner unless

1. there as intense as me & know what there doing OR

2. they are female and have a cracking set of boobs so makes up for a messed training session 

but most of the time im billy no mates in the gym, im there to do a job and hate wasting time! :thumbup1:

Kay, biofreeze gel is good to cool down inflamed joints etc...my sports massage therapist uses it on my shoulders, i got a tube from the chemist; its bloody expensive 118ml for a £10 but online you can get it cheaper or i asked the pharmacist and apparently you can get it on prescription if your Dr lets you, not sure if you guys pay for med in England? Free in Scotland, so will be telling my gp to prescribe it to me


----------



## dipdabs

Free in Wales


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Kaywoodham said:


> Free in Wales


Good get the 1ltr pump then, whack it on like sun tan lotion :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Il be going in on a borrowed pair of crutches to get what I want lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Well my GP happens to my friend from schools dad, so i get what i want within reason :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

At my dads using wifi so thought I'd upload this weeks pics


----------



## lxm

70% off... nice deal


----------



## Jay.32

looking good kay.... :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks jay! Don't feel it today I'm cold and wet with a stupid head cold and stomach ache, but off to the gym I go!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks jay! Don't feel it today I'm cold and wet with a stupid head cold and stomach ache, but off to the gym I go!


I got a head cold too...cant stop sneezing...

Quilt on the settee with cuppa soup is needed lol


----------



## Huntingground

Some great progress there Kay, looking great!!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I got a head cold too...cant stop sneezing...
> 
> Quilt on the settee with cuppa soup is needed lol


Awww I wish  way too much to do! Hope yours gets better soon jay x


----------



## big_jim_87

must be going about as my nose is snotty too... slight saw throat.

nothing that should slow me down tho just get on my tits really.

Kay-

double your multi vit intake

Vit C by 2g am and p.m.

Vit E add in an extra 1,000iu

make sure to drink plenty and keep warm.

should sort its self out.


----------



## RACK

LAst shot your obliques look great


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> must be going about as my nose is snotty too... slight saw throat.
> 
> nothing that should slow me down tho just get on my tits really.
> 
> Kay-
> 
> double your multi vit intake
> 
> Vit C by 2g am and p.m.
> 
> Vit E add in an extra 1,000iu
> 
> make sure to drink plenty and keep warm.
> 
> should sort its self out.


Oki doki.

Think it must be sudden change in weather.

I got some good gym pics for u


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> LAst shot your obliques look great


Thanks babe


----------



## liam0810

As Rack said your obliques are looking good. You could of tidied your room though


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> As Rack said your obliques are looking good. You could of tidied your room though


It was actually tidy it's only my dressing gown and towel from the shower lol. It will be super tidy for tonight tho  haha. Not dead then Liam? Lol


----------



## man_dem03

liam0810 said:


> As Rack said your obliques are looking good. You could of tidied your room though


i did even notice the room :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> It was actually tidy it's only my dressing gown and towel from the shower lol. It will be super tidy for tonight tho  haha. Not dead then Liam? Lol


Survived the plane journey even though there was turbulence a few times and I did wee a little in my pants! Flying is not natural!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Survived the plane journey even though there was turbulence a few times and I did wee a little in my pants! Flying is not natural!


I hope you packed a few spare pairs! I've never been on a plane so wouldn't know, I've been gliding tho.. That was pretty fun


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I hope you packed a few spare pairs! I've never been on a plane so wouldn't know, I've been gliding tho.. That was pretty fun


Id like to do gliding as I'd feel safer. On a plane I can't see the pilot so don't trust them! And I'm going commando!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Id like to do gliding as I'd feel safer. On a plane I can't see the pilot so don't trust them! And I'm going commando!


So you'd feel safer in a plane that has no engine and relies on the wind to stay up? You are one strange man lol


----------



## dipdabs

Trained yesterday think it was the push session. Was a great session, managed the weights a lot better than last week. Towards the end tho I got fatigued very quickly and my cold and flu capsules were wearing off so started to feel pretty rough. Missed cardio ontop of feeling rough all the bikes were busy. Haven't trained today as I'm full of cold today, paracetamol etc not touching me. So I came home to rest after dropping jack to school, don't want to over do it with work tomorrow night. Diets been [email protected] with it was just trying to get the protein in and today I'm about to have a chicken cuppa soup, not the best I know but it's something and I don't feel like I can even stomach this. Meh. Always something! I am feeling pretty sorry for myself lol

On the other hand I got a better pic of my back yesterday in the gym, although I must say in real life it does look much better. Also got the best pic I've prob ever got, I've never really had visible abs standing how I am below. Happy days.


----------



## Suprakill4

you THINK it was the push session? lol. Looking good.

Dont overdo the flu capsules, i think i have about 20 yesterday and was off my rocker lol.


----------



## Jay.32

looking very good babe x


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> you THINK it was the push session? lol. Looking good.
> 
> Dont overdo the flu capsules, i think i have about 20 yesterday and was off my rocker lol.


Well I can't remember without looking at my bit of paper. I'm still quite new to this remember so although I know what exercises I done push/pull means nothing to me lol


----------



## constantbulk

Kaywoodham said:


> At my dads using wifi so thought I'd upload this weeks pics
> 
> View attachment 95493
> 
> 
> View attachment 95494
> 
> 
> View attachment 95495
> 
> 
> View attachment 95496


Looking good, good effort all round


----------



## Suprakill4

Push means pushing movements like chest, delts, triceps you push the weight, pull you pull the weight like back, biceps etc. Achieved a fantastic physique with your limited knowledge so far, with Jims help and as your knowledge grows, going to be in an excellent position come comp time.


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks constant bulk


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Push means pushing movements like chest, delts, triceps you push the weight, pull you pull the weight like back, biceps etc. Achieved a fantastic physique with your limited knowledge so far, with Jims help and as your knowledge grows, going to be in an excellent position come comp time.


Ah ok.. Still won't remember mind ha but yeah it was push then.

Thanks supra


----------



## dipdabs

I better be a bit better later, I have a date and I have to cook omg lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Your cooking for a date? what you cooking, chicken and asparagus or some other boring bodybuilding food lol. I always wandered what it would be like to go on come dine with me and do our normal food, would probably get a 1 from everyone.


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Your cooking for a date? what you cooking, chicken and asparagus or some other boring bodybuilding food lol. I always wandered what it would be like to go on come dine with me and do our normal food, would probably get a 1 from everyone.


I've got steak, swede potato and carrot mash, flat mushrooms and vine ripened cherry tomatoes 

He trains too so lucky enough he will understand and be happy with there being no sauce full of [email protected] lol


----------



## irishdude

And for dessert............????? :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

irishdude said:


> And for dessert............????? :whistling:


I still have cake from the other day but I shouldn't really.. Although saying that it's not often I get a date lol. Or if u mean the other dessert there won't be any of that tonight... Nomatter how god dam hot he is, he's so hot I find it hard even looking at him to be quite honest lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I still have cake from the other day but I shouldn't really.. Although saying that it's not often I get a date lol. Or if u mean the other dessert there won't be any of that tonight... Nomatter how god dam hot he is, he's so hot I find it hard even looking at him to be quite honest lol


Thanks. I'll be round at 8


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Thanks. I'll be round at 8


I said half 7 and not to be late lol


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Thanks. I'll be round at 8


LOL!!!

If thats what you cook for date im suprised your not having more, sounds awesome!


----------



## dipdabs

I don't want more at the mo.. He's got some making up to do after being so late popping in last night lol. Plus I work with him got to be careful in these situations


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I said half 7 and not to be late lol


I won't. I've picked up that lube and "arty" film you asked for as well.


----------



## dipdabs

Good lad


----------



## dipdabs

I don't remember u looking like this though Liam  mmmmmm


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't remember u looking like this though Liam
> View attachment 95659
> mmmmmm


Yeah you're right, thats a really ugly picture of me.


----------



## dipdabs

Lmfao!! You're just jel Liam


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't remember u looking like this though Liam
> View attachment 95659
> mmmmmm


Is he off the only way is essex?


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Is he off the only way is essex?


Um no lol his hair is actually nicer now mind


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Um no lol his hair is actually nicer now mind


thank fcuk for that lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> thank fcuk for that lol.


You aren't being very nice supra I hope it isn't cos I didnt reply to that PM about the hotel... Hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHAHA, no is it eck lol. Just joking, he looks very 'cute'. Imagine what he will look like when he hits puberty! lol

- - - Updated - - -

HAHAHA, no is it eck lol. Just joking, he looks very 'cute'. Imagine what he will look like when he hits puberty! lol


----------



## dipdabs

I felt stubble last night... Lol


----------



## yannyboy

I see your prep is going well, is Jim happy with everything?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I see your prep is going well, is Jim happy with everything?


Um yup I think so! Sorry yanny forgot to reply to your whatsapp!


----------



## lxm

hes forgot to wear a top. :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

I will be tricking him into getting naked, stealing his clothes and chucking em out the window for him to get when he gets here if he doesn't hurry up loll jk


----------



## lxm

not even I would cock that up!

whats the more needy priority... a kebab before your slap up dinner obvs! x :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> not even I would cock that up!
> 
> whats the more needy priority... a kebab before your slap up dinner obvs! x :tongue:


I did have a go at him... I don't think he will be late again lol


----------



## yannyboy

The better looking they are, the more liberties they will take!

That's why I always turn up on time and do as I'm told


----------



## Jay.32

Im always early!!! and half the time they dont even know Im there..:sad:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Im always early!!! and half the time they dont even know Im there..:sad:


Jay hiding in someone's bushes outside at 5am doesn't count!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay hiding in someone's bushes outside at 5am doesn't count!


 :lol: :lol: who me???

- - - Updated - - -

I love hiding in your bush!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

alritey! how was the boaby? x


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> alritey! how was the boaby? x


The boaby left very frustrated haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> The boaby left very frustrated haha


poor lad


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> poor lad


Poor me! He was an hour and a half late!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Poor me! He was an hour and a half late!


looking at his hair in that pic no fukin wonder lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> looking at his hair in that pic no fukin wonder lol


I did actually ask him of he was doing his hair.. Don't think he was impressed with my comment lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I did actually ask him of he was doing his hair.. Don't think he was impressed with my comment lol


auch fuk um............and video it


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> auch fuk um............and video it


Ah camera is ready already


----------



## lxm

good lass.. I think!

last several posts have made me lol hard!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Hi Kayleigh, do you train at fitspace in Ely ?


----------



## liam0810

So hang on a minute, you've seen this lad a couple times this week, you've moaned at him for being late and also slagged off his hair! Jesus you'd be a nightmare!


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Hi Kayleigh, do you train at fitspace in Ely ?


Um nope why?


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> So hang on a minute, you've seen this lad a couple times this week, you've moaned at him for being late and also slagged off his hair! Jesus you'd be a nightmare!


I didn't moan at him I just told him straight and his hair.. I like his hair very much, I just found it hilarious saying that myself lol


----------



## Jay.32

She did moan at him... but not in the way you think Liam... :whistling:

- - - Updated - - -

She did moan at him... but not in the way you think Liam... :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

No I didn't thank u jay!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> No I didn't thank u jay!


xxxxx

- - - Updated - - -

I was in the bush watching xx


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Um nope why?


I used to be a member and thought I'd seen you there . £10-£15 a month now for membership so was gonna ask if they'd improved it at all or whether it was still a manky dump of a place with broken equipment .


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> I used to be a member and thought I'd seen you there . £10-£15 a month now for membership so was gonna ask if they'd improved it at all or whether it was still a manky dump of a place with broken equipment .


Nah not me if I was gna travel to go to the gym I'd go to universal


----------



## dipdabs

It's friiidaaayyy woooo. I'm feeling a bit better today in myself even though my cough is killing me and nose still stuffed up.. But if I can breathe better later think I might go gym before work


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah not me if I was gna travel to go to the gym I'd go to universal


Where's that ? I'm from Barry btw , great work so far on the journal - keep it going :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Where's that ? I'm from Barry btw , great work so far on the journal - keep it going :thumb:


It's in Cardiff. Thanks


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It's in Cardiff. Thanks


 :lol:


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> It's in Cardiff. Thanks


Loled also.

Cardiff is very vauge woodham, a litte more than that... :thumb:

:blink:


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Where's that ? I'm from Barry btw , great work so far on the journal - keep it going :thumb:


It's in Cardiff. Thanks


----------



## tonyc74

i saw ten minutes of the valleys last night...makes geordie shore look like vicars and nuns!


----------



## dipdabs

tonyc74 said:


> i saw ten minutes of the valleys last night...makes geordie shore look like vicars and nuns!


It's all staged. I have never in my life been out and seen people behave like that. Utter dik heads!


----------



## dipdabs

Not gna the gym before work I'm gna bed for an hour. Feel like the biggest grumpy tired cow ever lol


----------



## dipdabs

.


----------



## DeadpoolX

Universal looks awesome :

http://www.universalfitnessstudio.com/2/facilities/

Can't believe I've never heard if this place !!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Universal looks awesome :
> 
> http://www.universalfitnessstudio.com/2/facilities/
> 
> Can't believe I've never heard if this place !!!!!


It is awesome!


----------



## DeadpoolX

What's the damage to go in for a one off session ?


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> What's the damage to go in for a one off session ?


U got to join. But if u ring and ask nicely they might let you have one for free to test it out first. I've got a free training session with Jordan from asking if I could get any freebies or discounts lol. Mind that was ages ago I should get down there myself soon


----------



## tonyc74

Kaywoodham said:


> It's all staged. I have never in my life been out and seen people behave like that. Utter dik heads!


its alway set up for tv mind you i hate to think what some if the girls parents must think lol!

when are the plans to compete next year?


----------



## dipdabs

tonyc74 said:


> its alway set up for tv mind you i hate to think what some if the girls parents must think lol!
> 
> when are the plans to compete next year?


Um well there's a nabba show in may bring held just round the corner from me. May be doing that but it's up to jim


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> U got to join. But if u ring and ask nicely they might let you have one for free to test it out first. I've got a free training session with Jordan from asking if I could get any freebies or discounts lol. Mind that was ages ago I should get down there myself soon


I'll have to see what I can do then . Looks a million miles apart from Fitspace aka Sh*tspace


----------



## tonyc74

Kaywoodham said:


> Um well there's a nabba show in may bring held just round the corner from me. May be doing that but it's up to jim


that would be a good shout as its 4 months after new years etc then you can go back to normality after that!


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> U got to join. But if u ring and ask nicely they might let you have one for free to test it out first. I've got a free training session with Jordan from asking if I could get any freebies or discounts lol. Mind that was ages ago I should get down there myself soon


I rang and asked nicely once...


----------



## Ash1981

Hey Kay how you doing girl ive just started with Jimbo also,as of monday.

Good read in here from the bits ive read, ill sub to this

Looking like your progressing, good luck with your goals

:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks ash  good luck with yours too!


----------



## big_jim_87

sorry not been in in a while but not really been on much other then my own journal as head up ass and haven't the time or energy lol.

just saw Ash posted so thought id pop in.

how you getting on Kay? not heard from ya... i guess that'd a good going as every thing must be running smooth or id be getting questions etc...


----------



## dipdabs

I've been fuked still all week to be honest jim. Missed 1 gym session to try and rest and I couldn't breathe anyway. Appetite been awful but when I've eaten I've kept it pretty clean, not been shovelling in rubbish. Well apart from today. Feel twice as shattered as ever from work, obviously working when ill isn't good for u... Lol. Ummm that's it really, il get back on it Monday!


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> I've been fuked still all week to be honest jim. Missed 1 gym session to try and rest and I couldn't breathe anyway. Appetite been awful but when I've eaten I've kept it pretty clean, not been shovelling in rubbish. Well apart from today. Feel twice as shattered as ever from work, obviously working when ill isn't good for u... Lol. Ummm that's it really, il get back on it Monday!


Pretty honest assesment there Kay lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I've been fuked still all week to be honest jim. Missed 1 gym session to try and rest and I couldn't breathe anyway. Appetite been awful but when I've eaten I've kept it pretty clean, not been shovelling in rubbish. Well apart from today. Feel twice as shattered as ever from work, obviously working when ill isn't good for u... Lol. Ummm that's it really, il get back on it Monday!


If you are actually ill (sound it) then just take a week off.


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> If you are actually ill (sound it) then just take a week off.


It's ok I should be alright next week. If I don't try and just take a week off il feel too guilty lol. I'm just hoping this stupid cough will ease up a bit. Not had a great weekend in work cos of it, went onstage earlier and it was torture trying not to cough my guts up. Gaaayyyyyy!!!


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> It's ok I should be alright next week. If I don't try and just take a week off il feel too guilty lol. I'm just hoping this stupid cough will ease up a bit. Not had a great weekend in work cos of it, went onstage earlier and it was torture trying not to cough my guts up. Gaaayyyyyy!!!


Onstage....?


----------



## dipdabs

ash1981 said:


> Onstage....?


U obviously didn't see the big confession in another thread the other day - old news lol


----------



## C.Hill

Coming along nicely Kay!


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> U obviously didn't see the big confession in another thread the other day - old news lol


No i didnt...

Inform my curious mind...

:devil2:


----------



## Heath

ash1981 said:


> Onstage....?


Way to play it cool :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

MutantX said:


> Way to play it cool :lol:


Up front i find is the best policy


----------



## liam0810

ash1981 said:


> No i didnt...
> 
> Inform my curious mind...
> 
> :devil2:


She's Cardiffs answer to Benidorms Sticky Vicky


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> She's Cardiffs answer to Benidorms Sticky Vicky


I really wish I hadn't googled that...


----------



## lxm

liam0810 said:


> She's Cardiffs answer to Benidorms Sticky Vicky


leave the lass alone!

(brownie points..  )


----------



## liam0810

lxm said:


> leave the lass alone!
> 
> (brownie points..  )


Mate it's a massive talent she has!


----------



## Ash1981

I recently went to cardiff on a stag do

Most productive weekend of my life

 :devil2: :clap:


----------



## dipdabs

Someone got lucky did they!


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> Someone got lucky did they!


Yea you could say that, utter filth up there Kay

Ill be back for my stag i think


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm for your stag do I'm not sure u should be getting lucky if u r GETTING MARRIED lol


----------



## Ash1981

When i do, she hasnt asked me yet


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not sure she's the one that's meant to ask lol


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not sure she's the one that's meant to ask lol


She will, give her time:tongue: lol


----------



## dipdabs

ash1981 said:


> She will, give her time:tongue: lol


I would never ask a guy to be my boyfriend let alone marry me lol


----------



## Fatstuff

How's things


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff I'm shattered had fukin car thieves outside at 3am! And who done the good deed for the night and stopped them getting away with a car, meeee lol. Nothing is safe these days!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Fatstuff I'm shattered had fukin car thieves outside at 3am! And who done the good deed for the night and stopped them getting away with a car, meeee lol. Nothing is safe these days!


Kay was you like bat girl? you s*xy fcker


----------



## dipdabs

I wish ha I was sh1tting myself! I opened my window last night before I went to sleep and never do I open my window. So lucky I did otherwise I never would of heard the clanking and banging. Dirty scumbags so glad it wasn't my car and was the one behind!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I wish ha I was sh1tting myself! I opened my window last night before I went to sleep and never do I open my window. So lucky I did otherwise I never would of heard the clanking and banging. Dirty scumbags so glad it wasn't my car and was the one behind!


I was up Saturday night again waiting for whoever booted my wing mirror. Heard a noise, went out and it was kids messing about outside my house so i told them to fcuk off! I'm turning into a right grumpy old get! How did you stop them getting away?


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> I would never ask a guy to be my boyfriend let alone marry me lol


Ha fair play

The women can ask the man to marry her in a leap year, which was this year

It's in the rule book

I'll just have to wait for another 4 years


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I was up Saturday night again waiting for whoever booted my wing mirror. Heard a noise, went out and it was kids messing about outside my house so i told them to fcuk off! I'm turning into a right grumpy old get! How did you stop them getting away?


Wasn't that ages ago now they done that? Lol.

Well the dik heads were that stupid they didn't think not to try stealing a car they can't actually start in a cul de sac. They got in it, rolled it down the bottom to try start it or whatever by which time I had rang the police and they had nowhere to go. Not the most clever criminals!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Wasn't that ages ago now they done that? Lol.
> 
> Well the dik heads were that stupid they didn't think not to try stealing a car they can't actually start in a cul de sac. They got in it, rolled it down the bottom to try start it or whatever by which time I had rang the police and they had nowhere to go. Not the most clever criminals!


About a month ago but they did it twice in 3 weeks so i'm expecting them back! Would probably be easier to get a camera fitted but that wouldn't be as fun as actually catching them! That's Welsh criminals for you haha!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I was up Saturday night again waiting for whoever booted my wing mirror. Heard a noise, went out and it was kids messing about outside my house so i told them to fcuk off! I'm turning into a right grumpy old get! How did you stop them getting away?


well it might not of been them kids before... but now that you told them to fck off!!! they will do it tonight

- - - Updated - - -



liam0810 said:


> I was up Saturday night again waiting for whoever booted my wing mirror. Heard a noise, went out and it was kids messing about outside my house so i told them to fcuk off! I'm turning into a right grumpy old get! How did you stop them getting away?


well it might not of been them kids before... but now that you told them to fck off!!! they will do it tonight


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> well it might not of been them kids before... but now that you told them to fck off!!! they will do it tonight
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> well it might not of been them kids before... but now that you told them to fck off!!! they will do it tonight


Na mate its some cnut coming out of the local! i'll catch them! I'm going to end up like that George Martin waiting up every night with a shotgun!


----------



## dipdabs

Well no gym today FOR FUK SAKE! was having my teeth whitened first thing and was meant to go after but had to go police station. Meh


----------



## Fatstuff

some little pi55ed up cnuts booted our wing mirror off when i was at work, no doubt if i caught them, id end up fcukin knifed or bricked or something round here lol so probably a good job i was at work. Mrs went outside with the dog and a big knife though the fcukin headcase, got balls of fcuking brass she has! They would be lucky if it was me who caught them and not her!!

- - - Updated - - -

some little pi55ed up cnuts booted our wing mirror off when i was at work, no doubt if i caught them, id end up fcukin knifed or bricked or something round here lol so probably a good job i was at work. Mrs went outside with the dog and a big knife though the fcukin headcase, got balls of fcuking brass she has! They would be lucky if it was me who caught them and not her!!


----------



## dipdabs

Well no gym today FOR FUK SAKE! was having my teeth whitened first thing and was meant to go after but had to go police station. Meh


----------



## dipdabs

Off to the gym shortly for once in my life lol.

I'm on a white diet for two days cos of my teeth which is proving difficult.. Had a whole chicken for dinner last night lol.

Had a bit more drama at my house last night, a mate I've fallen out with turned up to have a row next thing I know police were here ha. I duno what the fuk is happening with my life the last week or so with sh1t at work n that aswell, I feel like turning to drugs or something haha. (that's a joke I wouldn't actually do that).

Still can't breathe or sleep with this stupid cough either :'(


----------



## yannyboy

Jeez Kay, your life never seems straightforward, lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

if it was stright forward it would be boring lol , take it out in the gym n go like a original nuttah


----------



## Ser

Hehehe, i have just had a read through like i said i would...firstly...lately, your life has been a bit epic! LOLing at the car [email protected]!

Your progress is coming along nicely, when you are doing your rear shots you must try to spread your scapula's wiiiidddeeeee(push yer shoulders out as wide as you can!)

How are you dealing with a few weeks out from comp Jim?(lol)

Its a great read btw...glad i dropped by....makes me miss my journals, but know i'm still not here enough to commit to another just yet lol.

Keep going, you are doing great. What date in May is the comp just round the corner? April/May are the busy months here in Scotland so don't know if we could make it down....but will try if it doesn't clash

xxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Hehehe, i have just had a read through like i said i would...firstly...lately, your life has been a bit epic! LOLing at the car [email protected]!
> 
> Your progress is coming along nicely, when you are doing your rear shots you must try to spread your scapula's wiiiidddeeeee(push yer shoulders out as wide as you can!)
> 
> How are you dealing with a few weeks out from comp Jim?(lol)
> 
> Its a great read btw...glad i dropped by....makes me miss my journals, but know i'm still not here enough to commit to another just yet lol.
> 
> Keep going, you are doing great. What date in May is the comp just round the corner? April/May are the busy months here in Scotland so don't know if we could make it down....but will try if it doesn't clash
> 
> xxxxx


Ser, it the welsh NABBA being held at Barry south wales. Dates have not been confirmed, but its always mid may.

- - - Updated - - -



Ser said:


> Hehehe, i have just had a read through like i said i would...firstly...lately, your life has been a bit epic! LOLing at the car [email protected]!
> 
> Your progress is coming along nicely, when you are doing your rear shots you must try to spread your scapula's wiiiidddeeeee(push yer shoulders out as wide as you can!)
> 
> How are you dealing with a few weeks out from comp Jim?(lol)
> 
> Its a great read btw...glad i dropped by....makes me miss my journals, but know i'm still not here enough to commit to another just yet lol.
> 
> Keep going, you are doing great. What date in May is the comp just round the corner? April/May are the busy months here in Scotland so don't know if we could make it down....but will try if it doesn't clash
> 
> xxxxx


Ser, it the welsh NABBA being held at Barry south wales. Dates have not been confirmed, but its always mid may.


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> Hehehe, i have just had a read through like i said i would...firstly...lately, your life has been a bit epic! LOLing at the car [email protected]!
> 
> Your progress is coming along nicely, when you are doing your rear shots you must try to spread your scapula's wiiiidddeeeee(push yer shoulders out as wide as you can!)
> 
> How are you dealing with a few weeks out from comp Jim?(lol)
> 
> Its a great read btw...glad i dropped by....makes me miss my journals, but know i'm still not here enough to commit to another just yet lol.
> 
> Keep going, you are doing great. What date in May is the comp just round the corner? April/May are the busy months here in Scotland so don't know if we could make it down....but will try if it doesn't clash
> 
> xxxxx


Good to see u in here ser u sxy b1tch lol.

I swear my life lately has been rediculous, had a bit of mad drama just about every day the last two weeks, fingers crossed it will calm down soon. I cheered myself up today and bought a new dress for work and it's stunning yayyy.

I will try and remember about the pics, get some new ones Saturday I think 

Jim is a little quiet... But understandable lol. I haven't been ontop of everything but gradually getting there.

Not sure yet of the date but like jay said prob mid - end of may. If u wana come down that would be amazing! Need all the support I can get, doubt many friends or any family will be there so would make my day having some friendly faces about! But if u can't I'm sure there will always be another show 

How's things with u anyway ser? Xxx


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Ser, it the welsh NABBA being held at Barry south wales. Dates have not been confirmed, but its always mid may.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ser, it the welsh NABBA being held at Barry south wales. Dates have not been confirmed, but its always mid may.


U better be there as ur living down the road!


----------



## dipdabs

Oh I should prob mention I trained yesterday - pull session and today push session. Done cardio and abs yesterday too but didn't have time for cardio today as I was late getting in the gym from waiting for my supps delivery to arrive. Although I'm working tonight and that's definately good for cardio! Getting paid to basically exercise in pretty dresses and nice shoes can't be all bad lol.

I had a couple compliments off people today on my shape was mega chuffed. One was the woman where I buy my work stuff from - she helped me get all my first lot of work clothing so saw my shape then, she see me today and couldn't believe how much I'd grown. My mate came to the shop with me and also was saying she couldn't believe what good shape I'm in. Then I went to show my other mate my new dress and was saying how good my back looked which wasn't something I expected to be complimented on or be noticed. It was also noticed mind my boobs have got smaller again  but oh well. Don't know if it's from the pump of training today but chest muscles have been really noticeable, more noticeable than ever. Pretty chuffed to be honest


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> U better be there as ur living down the road!


Of course I will hun...

Can I put your tan on please :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh I should prob mention I trained yesterday - pull session and today push session. Done cardio and abs yesterday too but didn't have time for cardio today as I was late getting in the gym from waiting for my supps delivery to arrive. Although I'm working tonight and that's definately good for cardio! *Getting paid to basically exercise in pretty dresses and nice shoes can't be all bad lol*.
> 
> I had a couple compliments off people today on my shape was mega chuffed. One was the woman where I buy my work stuff from - she helped me get all my first lot of work clothing so saw my shape then, she see me today and couldn't believe how much I'd grown. My mate came to the shop with me and also was saying she couldn't believe what good shape I'm in. Then I went to show my other mate my new dress and was saying how good my back looked which wasn't something I expected to be complimented on or be noticed. It was also noticed mind my boobs have got smaller again  but oh well. Don't know if it's from the pump of training today but chest muscles have been really noticeable, more noticeable than ever. Pretty chuffed to be honest


Why am I still keeping this a secret?? lol..

I take it you have made an anouncement... and Im the last to know about it... :bounce:


----------



## lxm

whats going on ere then


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Why am I still keeping this a secret?? lol..
> 
> I take it you have made an anouncement... and Im the last to know about it... :bounce:


Course u can put my tan on jay 

Yeah there was a big thread about strippers the other day and it was getting nasty so I stepped in lol


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> whats going on ere then


Lewis where u been? How's it going? Any news on the women front?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Course u can put my tan on jay
> 
> Yeah there was a big thread about strippers the other day and it was getting nasty so I stepped in lol


She means wallpaper strippers though. Kay is a very proud decorator


----------



## RACK

I dipped out of that thread, some people were just gettin silly


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> I dipped out of that thread, some people were just gettin silly


Was ridiculous weren't it... I now know I'm a 'ho bag' lmfao!!


----------



## RACK

Just sat facepalming at most of it. Some guys are soooooo insecure. But we'll not start it all off again in here


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Just sat facepalming at most of it. Some guys are soooooo insecure. But we'll not start it all off again in here


Very true, I would rather have a girlfriend that people desired and had the body and face to show it off, then her look like a pig in a dress who lads would only want to bang when drunk!


----------



## lxm

what thread did I miss??


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Very true, I would rather have a girlfriend that people desired and had the body and face to show it off, then her look like a pig in a dress who lads would only want to bang when drunk!


you'd be surprised at how many women think the OPPOSITE about bagging themselves a good looking fella. personally, i love having a show pony  but a lot of women can't hack the attention a fit, muscly guy would get from other women... if that makes sense.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> you'd be surprised at how many women think the OPPOSITE about bagging themselves a good looking fella. personally, i love having a show pony  but a lot of women can't hack the attention a fit, muscly guy would get from other women... if that makes sense.


This is true, my mrs is very insecure as she says I get attention when I go out and that it makes her think I'm gonna leave her! What will make me leave her is her insecurities! When she goes out lads are always cracking on and never bothers me one bit.

I do wish I noticed this attention she mentions!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> This is true, my mrs is very insecure as she says I get attention when I go out and that it makes her think I'm gonna leave her! What will make me leave her is her insecurities! When she goes out lads are always cracking on and never bothers me one bit.
> 
> I do wish I noticed this attention she mentions!


women will most likely be looking for it though... men dont do that. they'd notice if a bloke was overstepping the mark, but thats about it. i couldn't live being paranoid like that.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> women will most likely be looking for it though... men dont do that. they'd notice if a bloke was overstepping the mark, but thats about it. i couldn't live being paranoid like that.


I couldn't either, I've never been the jealous type and never will be and being paranoid will jeopardise every relationship you have.


----------



## dipdabs

I was mega insecure when I was pregnant and fuk did it cause problems. Made me realise I never want to behave like that again nor be with anyone with those insecurities, talk about make life hard like!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> She means wallpaper strippers though. Kay is a very proud decorator


I new when she started doing it liam.... I was helping her keep it secret... and then she anounces it, While im still keeping it secret... Im always the last to know.

Jay throws teddy out of the pram... feeling very unloved and left out:crying:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I new when she started doing it liam.... I was helping her keep it secret... and then she anounces it, While im still keeping it secret... Im always the last to know.
> 
> Jay throws teddy out of the pram... feeling very unloved and left out:crying:


Haha I told a few guys I speak to behind the scenes i knew wouldnt blab. I think rack was the first to know. Working at night and the type of job it is it's hard to explain about problems with training without saying what it is lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha I told a few guys I speak to behind the scenes i knew wouldnt blab. I think rack was the first to know. Working at night and the type of job it is it's hard to explain about problems with training without saying what it is lol


you got alot of making up to do :wub:


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I was mega insecure when I was pregnant and fuk did it cause problems. Made me realise I never want to behave like that again nor be with anyone with those insecurities, talk about make life hard like!


Yep it does make life hard sometimes and I just want an easy life!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha I told a few guys I speak to behind the scenes i knew wouldnt blab. I think rack was the first to know. Working at night and the type of job it is it's hard to explain about problems with training without saying what it is lol


I thought you were a crime fighter and your outfits were your disguise like Catwoman or Batgirl


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I thought you were a crime fighter and your outfits were your disguise like Catwoman or Batgirl


LIAM!!! I told u not to tell anyone! Fuk my cover is blown!


----------



## dipdabs

Il show you's my new dress, fuk it u all seen me half naked anyway what's a dress like lol. I <3 it and actually looks better in real life 



Not showing the other outfit mind lol


----------



## Ash1981

lxm said:


> whats going on ere then


Yea what is going on???


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> LIAM!!! I told u not to tell anyone! Fuk my cover is blown!


Sh1t! I'm sorry Kay! But they don't know what kind of crime fighter you are!

Oh and this is actually a lad round my way who does it. No jokes!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3719836/Knight-Warrior-patrols-Salford.html


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Il show you's my new dress, fuk it u all seen me half naked anyway what's a dress like lol. I <3 it and actually looks better in real life
> 
> View attachment 96409
> 
> 
> Not showing the other outfit mind lol


You can't fight crime in that outfit! It's too tight!

Show us the other one as we might be able to tell you if that's suitable for fighting crime


----------



## Ash1981

I agree with Liam. We need a comparison

Here to help


----------



## JANIKvonD

so the cats out the bag eh....youll be able to post clips of your routine now?


----------



## lxm

cat was never in the bag ? h34r:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> cat was never in the bag ? h34r:


did she leave u out mate? its a sh!te strippers anyway mate....no bending over or opening legs when knickers are off..WTF's that all about?!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> did she leave u out mate? its a sh!te strippers anyway mate....no bending over or opening legs when knickers are off..WTF's that all about?!


I know, and I still manage to rob them blind ha


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> did she leave u out mate? its a sh!te strippers anyway mate....no bending over or opening legs when knickers are off..WTF's that all about?!


Anything but mate! 

Fhking hate the joints... Got a bad story of one.. but for another time


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Anything but mate!
> 
> Fhking hate the joints... Got a bad story of one.. but for another time


na na...now's a good time


----------



## Jay.32

This journal is slipping away from its purpose :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> This journal is slipping away from its purpose :whistling:


It's not surprising really is it, it is mine lol


----------



## Jay.32

I thought you were keeping this one for just training/diet etc..


----------



## Queenie

How is training going Kay? What's going on with Jim...? Is the diet working for you?

Let's attempt to put things back on track!!


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> na na...now's a good time


me naive as fhk goes into one *20 minutes before it shuts* rat @rsedd. Leave 20 minutes later after spending £60 on three 30 second dances.. and an extra £70 missing from my wallet... never again.

dirty romanian sods!



Kaywoodham said:


> It's not surprising really is it, it is mine lol





Jay.32 said:


> I thought you were keeping this one for just training/diet etc..


someone bump the 1000 page old thread.. its because today is the first time in a long time everyones been online at once spurting sh1te!


----------



## yannyboy

Last time I went to one, one girl came up to me, pulled a pube out and placed it in my pint, nice touch I thought :beer:

Sorry Kay, how is the training going?


----------



## Rykard

yannyboy said:


> Last time I went to one, one girl came up to me, pulled a pube out and placed it in my pint, nice touch I thought :beer:
> 
> Sorry Kay, how is the training going?


classy joint lol


----------



## Huntingground

yannyboy said:


> Last time I went to one, one girl came up to me, pulled a pube out and placed it in my pint, nice touch I thought :beer:
> 
> Sorry Kay, how is the training going?


Did you drink the pint with the pube in it?


----------



## yannyboy

Huntingground said:


> Did you drink the pint with the pube in it?


Be rude not too, lol


----------



## yannyboy

My mates thought it was hilarious until the one wearing the specs had them removed and....., well, I'll leave that to your imagination, lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

yannyboy said:


> My mates thought it was hilarious until the one wearing the specs had them removed and....., well, I'll leave that to your imagination, lol


WHAT HAPPENED NEXT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ash1981

Hows the training going Kay?,feeling any better?


----------



## JANIKvonD

hepnin?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Happy Birthday for the 10th Kay  have a good day what ever you decide your doing have a good day / night  xx

saying it now as im never on in the week


----------



## lxm

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:wub:

:laugh:



JANIKvonD said:


> hepnin?


x


----------



## dipdabs

Not very happy at the moment. Few things really fuked up. Off to train legs in a bit.


----------



## dipdabs

Oh yh I did have a new tattoo tho gna walk about with it out in the gym now lol


----------



## lxm

Is that time glass half empty or half full ?

Whats in the eye ? whats the whisker at the bottom ?


----------



## dipdabs

It's just sand pouring no empty or full and it's the eye of Horus


----------



## dipdabs

Legs trained, put the weight up on each exercise apart from leg press. Will post them up later, was a good session!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tattoos p!sh tbh mate x


----------



## dipdabs

Well I love it so eff u yan x


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol: oj bud, put me in the mood for another!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: oj bud, put me in the mood for another!


Il stick a needle in ya... In ur eye! X


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Il stick a needle in ya... In ur eye! X


come ahead ersehole x

- - - Updated - - -

i was gonna go for my usuall preverse come back but im no in the mood


----------



## tonyc74

it is a bit of a crazy place on fore arm most people go shoulder or back?

only thing puts me off tattoos now is all the fcuking boy band type people have them (jan lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> it is a bit of a crazy place on fore arm most people go shoulder or back?
> 
> only thing puts me off tattoos now is all the fcuking boy band type people have them (jan lol)


fukin knew my name would be in there somewhere pmsl, any boy band that lets me in, aint gonna make it far

- - - Updated - - -



tonyc74 said:


> it is a bit of a crazy place on fore arm most people go shoulder or back?
> 
> only thing puts me off tattoos now is all the fcuking boy band type people have them (jan lol)


fukin knew my name would be in there somewhere pmsl, any boy band that lets me in, aint gonna make it far


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> tattoos p!sh tbh mate x


glad I wasnt the only one who thought it

(joke)


----------



## dipdabs

U guys could try being nice to me u know! I could do with some love here!


----------



## lxm

you look v pretty in your AVI

still not helpin ?


----------



## tonyc74

i think you pull it off (the tattoo)


----------



## dipdabs

.


----------



## tyramhall

Only just read through most of your journal. Great transformation so far!


----------



## Dagman72

kay, do you have a link that outlines what the judges are looking for in the ladies classes. Also why do they all go of stage and come back later? Lot of asshole blokes out there, sure you will meet mr right one day. Chin up and move on - his loss.


----------



## dipdabs

Um no I don't sorry and I don't know!

Cheers Hun


----------



## tonyc74

always a minefield the life of a singleton.....on to the next one !


----------



## dipdabs

Meh.. Think it's only bothered me do much cos it's right before my bday, he was meant to come out etc...


----------



## tonyc74

hmm well ive done worse and had worse done to me!

i took a girl to new york once she was such an **** hole i dumped her as soon as we got back great holiday that one!

- - - Updated - - -

hmm well ive done worse and had worse done to me!

i took a girl to new york once she was such an **** hole i dumped her as soon as we got back great holiday that one!


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> That's better guys
> 
> U know the guy I started seeing.. Found he had a Gf lol so this is why u gota b nice to me see


Sorry Kay... nightmare since you work with him too!


----------



## dipdabs

.


----------



## defdaz

See, there is a God! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

.


----------



## defdaz

revenge is a dish best served cold... :devil2:

- - - Updated - - -

revenge is a dish best served cold... :devil2:


----------



## dipdabs

.


----------



## dipdabs

I flipping love my legs ha


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Tat looks nice Kay n keep up with the progress looking good as always . **** the haters that dont like ur tat i like it and **** what anyone else thinks, im sure its got a meaning to you so that's all that matters

Scoobs

HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPY 23rd BIRTHDAY FOR WEDNESDAY ASWELLL @Kaywoodham


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> See I'm a nice girl, give everyone a chance but no1 takes advantage of that and *don't get fuked* over lol


but thats exactly what happened ?  whens the bday & what u gettin is?


----------



## JANIKvonD

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Tat looks nice Kay n keep up with the progress looking good as always . **** the haters that dont like ur tat *i like it and **** what anyone else thinks*, im sure its got a meaning to you so that's all that matters
> 
> Scoobs
> 
> HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPY 23rd BIRTHDAY FOR WEDNESDAY ASWELLL @Kaywoodham


have a rep scoobs, ur looking extra handsome in the new avi also i might add


----------



## dipdabs

Ah I won't b fuked over compared to him soon 

Birthday is tomorrow... Urgh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I won't b fuked over compared to him soon
> 
> Birthday is tomorrow... Urgh


ill fuk him for ya....i was textin um behind ur back anyway.

whats the Bday plans


----------



## RACK

I flippin love your socks!!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> ill fuk him for ya....i was textin um behind ur back anyway.
> 
> whats the Bday plans


Don't surprise me, slaaaagggg

Gona get smashed with a couple of the girls and feel sorry for myself and probably try to pull someone il regret pulling the next day


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> I flippin love your socks!!


U do have some strange likes... Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Ok il b honest. I sank nearly 2 bottles of wine last night and feel fuked. I've done the school run, I'm ready for the gym after my coffee and porridge but I'm hanging like a bastard so I'm gna sit here for just 5 more minutes and close my eyes.. Lol


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I flippin love your socks!!


I liked her couch!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok il b honest. I sank nearly 2 bottles of wine last night and feel fuked. I've done the school run, I'm ready for the gym after my coffee and porridge but I'm hanging like a bastard so I'm gna sit here for just 5 more minutes and close my eyes.. Lol


Worst thing is training with a hangover, I used to try and do it all the time but I'd fcuk about for about half an hour with weights then just give up and just go and cabbage out in the sauna.


----------



## dipdabs

Is anyone actually gna comment on my legs? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Worst thing is training with a hangover, I used to try and do it all the time but I'd fcuk about for about half an hour with weights then just give up and just go and cabbage out in the sauna.


Hummmn maybe I should do that instead.. I never really drink but head is ****ed maybe I should try chill out


----------



## RACK

Calves look great


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Hummmn maybe I should do that instead.. I never really drink but head is ****ed maybe I should try chill out


I would go gym and have a sauna and that and relax. Train later or just make up for it tomoz


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Is anyone actually gna comment on my legs? Lol


 :huh:


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Is anyone actually gna comment on my legs? Lol


Legs are okay :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

go do some cardio at the gym.. a good session will make you feel loads better


----------



## Jay.32

NEWS FLASH...

Kay is eating pizza and chips, with a salad bowl on the side to disguise what she is doing...


----------



## RACK

I've just seen that too hahahaha


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah u r right that's what I done ha. Didn't go to the gym I had a sleep then my mate wanted to take me out for a birthday lunch so would of been rude not to. Meh I don't care today lol.

Jay u aren't even on my facebook are u stalking me!?

I've just been invited down to London by some modelling place in Oxford circus. I didn't really hear half of what he said cos he was speaking too fast tho lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kay I was sat behind you :whistling:


----------



## Countryboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Is anyone actually gna comment on my legs? Lol


I keep coming back to this one and still keep thinking it would be better if the socks were a pair of heels......

Good long legs


----------



## Ash1981

Haooy birthday to you and your legs for tomorrow

:beer:


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks ash


----------



## dipdabs

Sometimes people say things they don't mean and I'm one of them when I'm upset and can sometimes do things I don't mean.

I've written a couple things I shouldn't of on here about someone that I do care about... Wires got crossed I got upset, said things i didnt mean etc etc.

None of u will know what I'm chatting about but incase it's seen by someone who does know what I'm talking about I owe u a huge apology and I'm sorry I hurt u. X


----------



## ItsaSecret

Kaywoodham said:


> *Sometimes people say things they don't mean and I'm one of them when I'm upset and can sometimes do things I don't mean. *
> 
> I've written a couple things I shouldn't of on here about someone that I do care about... Wires got crossed I got upset, said things i didnt mean etc etc.
> 
> None of u will know what I'm chatting about but incase it's seen by someone who does know what I'm talking about I owe u a huge apology and I'm sorry I hurt u. X


i think 99% of people do that lol, i just like to think 10 steps down the line and all of the outcomes that could occur if you say or do something you shouldnt. then you realise its really not worth the hassle of saying it.


----------



## dipdabs

Yeh think il be thinking 11 steps down the line in future..


----------



## lxm

Enjoy!


----------



## Rykard

have a great day


----------



## defdaz

Happy Birthday Kayleigh! Hope you have a really great day, make sure Jack spoils you rotten.


----------



## JANIKvonD

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYKAY!!! :beer: ... your first mistake at 23 is lying next to you x


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYKAY!!! :beer: ... your first mistake at 23 is lying next to you x


pmsl! trust Jan to get the first dig in ha ha!

happy birthday


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning Kay...happy birthday babe, hope you have a really good day xxx


----------



## liam0810

Happy birthday sweetcheeks! See you Saturday in Manchester  xx


----------



## dipdabs

Cheers guys 

Ahhh gayvondee u shouldn't say such things about yourself! Ha.

Liam i wish! Be nice to get away from here lol

Done the school run after oversleeping, jack doesn't know it's my birthday... I told him and he said 'yeah it's my birthday too because it's Wednesday' lol. Went for a run in the sh1tty weather but feel good for it. Needed to clear my head a bit and thought I'd take rykards advice. So had the dance tunes blaring and phone on aeroplane mode. Going to get showered now and attempt to sort my mess of a house out a little. Just had a text off my mother asking for my address to post my card... LOL. Bit Flippin late ain't she, cheers mum. Fuks me off big time. She hasn't spoken to me all week and I know exactly why - she promised to try make it up for my birthday and she's obviously spent all her money on weed so can't. Going to get smashed tonight. Don't have a clue what to wear... Nails should of been done, hair, tan.. But oh well. Annoying I can't jump on the sunbed with my tattoo by the time it's healed il be looking like a ghost...


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Ahhh gayvondee u shouldn't say such things about yourself! Ha.
> 
> Liam i wish! Be nice to get away from here lol
> 
> Done the school run after oversleeping, jack doesn't know it's my birthday... I told him and he said 'yeah it's my birthday too because it's Wednesday' lol. Went for a run in the sh1tty weather but feel good for it. Needed to clear my head a bit and thought I'd take rykards advice. So had the dance tunes blaring and phone on aeroplane mode. Going to get showered now and attempt to sort my mess of a house out a little. Just had a text off my mother asking for my address to post my card... LOL. Bit Flippin late ain't she, cheers mum. Fuks me off big time. She hasn't spoken to me all week and I know exactly why - she promised to try make it up for my birthday and she's obviously spent all her money on weed so can't. Going to get smashed tonight. Don't have a clue what to wear... Nails should of been done, hair, tan.. But oh well. Annoying I can't jump on the sunbed with my tattoo by the time it's healed il be looking like a ghost...


I know its hard... but try and forget all the sh!t thats going on and enjoy your day..

As time passes, things will get better....x


----------



## dipdabs

Oh weights etc from Monday's leg session. Disappointed with myself when it comes to training and that recently I really am... Been finding it hard to stay on the wagon but it's about time to get back on it properly so as of next week it's time to smash it and get in some amazing shape 

Previous weights



Monday's


----------



## Suprakill4

Very impressive calves. Happy belated birthday.


----------



## onthebuild

Happy birthday cocker!


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 96923


cheesy cvnt :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> cheesy cvnt :lol:


I think our Kay needs some love today....

So if it means being cheesy... then so be it.

up yours Jank.. just coz the DNP is getting to you :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ok ok....here u go princess


----------



## Jay.32

you have to go one better!!!! child :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> ok ok....here u go princess


i'm sure that says 50th


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> Happy birthday cocker!


What's that suppose to mean!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> What's that suppose to mean!


Its a nothern term! As in "Alright cock". Its not calling you a cock!


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks for the cakes.. Although I would like a real one please! With candles and everything! But I think the pics are closest I'm gna get to one lol.

Looks like I will also be the only one drinking tonight haha. One mates driving, the other wants to be in bed by 12 and the other has spent all her money getting her fanny pierced so can't drink now, she failed to mention this when she was round last night! FFS lol day is getting funnier by the minute


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Its a nothern term! As in "Alright cock". Its not calling you a cock!


No I know he werent being horrible but thought it meant Sumin else lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks for the cakes.. Although I would like a real one please! With candles and everything! But I think the pics are closest I'm gna get to one lol.
> 
> Looks like I will also be the only one drinking tonight haha. One mates driving, the other wants to be in bed by 12 and the other has spent all her money getting her fanny pierced so can't drink now, she failed to mention this when she was round last night! FFS lol day is getting funnier by the minute


how many times did she get it pierced to run out of money?!


----------



## onthebuild

Kaywoodham said:


> What's that suppose to mean!


Its a term of endearment dont worry :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> how many times did she get it pierced to run out of money?!


She didn't have much anyway and was meant to save some to come out tonight


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks for the cakes.. Although I would like a real one please! With candles and everything! But I think the pics are closest I'm gna get to one lol.
> 
> Looks like I will also be the only one drinking tonight haha. One mates driving, the other wants to be in bed by 12 and the other has spent all her money getting her fanny pierced so can't drink now, she failed to mention this when she was round last night! FFS lol day is getting funnier by the minute


we'll all get p!shed with ya pal, and have good ol love in....party at mine?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> She didn't have much anyway and was meant to save some to come out tonight


Tell her to show it lads for drinks and you can all get leathered for free!


----------



## onthebuild

Who's gonna be first to say 'picsornoclitpiercing'? :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> we'll all get p!shed with ya pal, and have good ol love in....party at mine?


Yeah def see u in 7 hours lol


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Tell her to show it lads for drinks and you can all get leathered for free!


Fuk if that works might go get mine done lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk if that works might go get mine done lol


I might!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah def see u in 7 hours lol


dundee to cardiff in 7 hours? u hiring is a f1 car? i meant on here, drinking games the lot


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> dundee to cardiff in 7 hours? u hiring is a f1 car? i meant on here, drinking games the lot


actually ur not far off lol

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> dundee to cardiff in 7 hours? u hiring is a f1 car? i meant on here, drinking games the lot


actually ur not far off lol


----------



## Keeks

Happy birthday hun, have a lovely day! xxx


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> dundee to cardiff in 7 hours? u hiring is a f1 car? i meant on here, drinking games the lot


Well I know when I went to Scotland with the ex it use to take about 7 hours (I think) but that was to Perth lol just guessing.

And thanks for the offer but I spend way too much time on here as it is, u know it's getting bad if I sat and done that on my bday lol


----------



## Lou Lou

Happy birthday!!! Have a good one xx


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I know when I went to Scotland with the ex it use to take about 7 hours (I think)* but that was to Perth lol *just guessing.
> 
> And thanks for the offer but I spend way too much time on here as it is, u know it's getting bad if I sat and done that on my bday lol


ah fhk dont tell him that!

Happy birthday also.. I reckon you should phone the girls and re-arrange for fri or sat when everyone is in the mood ?

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> Well I know when I went to Scotland with the ex it use to take about 7 hours (I think)* but that was to Perth lol *just guessing.
> 
> And thanks for the offer but I spend way too much time on here as it is, u know it's getting bad if I sat and done that on my bday lol


ah fhk dont tell him that!

Happy birthday also.. I reckon you should phone the girls and re-arrange for fri or sat when everyone is in the mood ?


----------



## Vickky

Happy birthday  chin up x


----------



## dipdabs

Working fri and sat Lewis, so is my mate and one is going on holiday Saturday leaving at 5am and the other is already out with other plans. It will be alright anyway


----------



## yannyboy

How's the birthday going Kay, our birthdays are so close unfortunately our ages are slightly different :laugh:

Hope the rest of the day go well :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm morning y'all. I'm fukin off my tree, drank way too much, got in a couple hours ago and just drank like. All of a sudden it's nearly 8am and I'm still bouncing round my living room with my mate in just our underwear hahaha. Goodbye training tomorrow, goodbye going to work, goodbye to everything tomorrow hahaha. Wicked night tho FairPlay. Two of the girls left at fukin half ten/11 like they got things, but sayin that they had things to do this morning so FairPlay to em still coming out. spent the majority of my time dancing my ass off in a club with nobody in just cos it was playing good tunes haaaa was funny as though like. When random boys started asking to come with us and saying we were the most beautiful girls they've ever seen we knew it was time to leave lol #idiots. Omg I'm smashed hahaha. I've decided tho it's time for a holiday, I Flippin well bell need one. Half of my problem is I never have a break for anything.so even if I go on holiday and I just had a tiny tiny bit of help with money and childcare sometimes,but I don't regret it, it's a way of life to me I couldn't live without it. Depending

What mood I'm into and blah blah blah. Ummmm anyway love you lots see u later xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

PMSL class... glad u had a good 1 son.

"and just drank like".....p!sh :lol:


----------



## tonyc74

is it worth only working couple of nights a week? if i take a job on sh1tty money i get paid more on job seekers and trying to get my rent paid i think!?


----------



## lxm

fairplay! fairplay! like! ken!, well bell ? wtf 

perky little woodham enjoyed herself, im cuffed.


----------



## Jay.32

Still going!!!!!! your like a duracell battery :lol: x


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm I'm still up like. I duno what to do. I gota pick jack up at half 11 u wana help me pleeeeeease!! I havent had any sleep. Shiiiiiitttttt is what im thinking right now. Me and my mate Paige had a pretty good night, I spent far too much tho. About an hour ago aswell I started going on about my past which is never a good sign and Paige went to bed hahaha. I duno why I let thing bother me so much on my birthday , I think a lot of or has Sumin to do with my mum. It doesn't make u feel very special when ur ma can't even be ****d to send me a txt like apart from til today asking for my address lol. I've spent like well over £100 tonight as my mate was skint and I wanted to come home like, put my music on and chill out. Maybe chilling out wasn't such a great idea cos of sat here and thought about that guy the whole time. Popped into the club and he was working there, not good.com, I really really do like him. I duno it I should say this but I'm off my trolley right now but I love him working at the club, knowing we like each other it's kind of a sense of security. I feel awful what I've done and what I done to that poor lAd the other night. It was out of order of me it telly was,,but thought maybe after a few stomach after and a chill I'd be ok. I did tell the boy from the other night I had been seeing someone like up until that day so ud think I'd get the hint why I haven't really been texting. I told him straight last night I didn't want anything g from him and even that I liked someone else but he ain't giving Up like, good luck to him. I was stupid,very stupid I've only made myself feel real bad and ruined my own birthday ontop of knowing I upset someone else I would never want too.all I wanted was to spend a bit of time with him like for my birthday, soon as I see him I almost felt something for him sad as it sounds and it gutted me from the inside out when I found he 'didn't want a Gf' it really hurt me. I'd spent a bit of time with him,he stayed over one night and I know it's different for girls but honestly didn't go anywhere with loads of people town was dead. I'm smashed I duno what to do. I haven't been to bed yet can't stop thinking about Richard, we popped into the club tonight and he was working.i just melt when he is around. I duno if that makes any sense, I'm very very drunk lol


----------



## dipdabs

Nah still duno what cocktail are making bed lol iT still chop? Lolll druuuunnnk!!! X


----------



## dipdabs

Whos awake then?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Whos awake then?


most of us


----------



## Huntingground

Kaywoodham said:


> Ummm I'm still up like. I duno what to do. I gota pick jack up at half 11 u wana help me pleeeeeease!! I havent had any sleep. Shiiiiiitttttt is what im thinking right now. Me and my mate Paige had a pretty good night, I spent far too much tho. About an hour ago aswell I started going on about my past which is never a good sign and Paige went to bed hahaha. I duno why I let thing bother me so much on my birthday , I think a lot of or has Sumin to do with my mum. It doesn't make u feel very special when ur ma can't even be ****d to send me a txt like apart from til today asking for my address lol. I've spent like well over £100 tonight as my mate was skint and I wanted to come home like, put my music on and chill out. Maybe chilling out wasn't such a great idea cos of sat here and thought about that guy the whole time. Popped into the club and he was working there, not good.com, I really really do like him. I duno it I should say this but I'm off my trolley right now but I love him working at the club, knowing we like each other it's kind of a sense of security. I feel awful what I've done and what I done to that poor lAd the other night. It was out of order of me it telly was,,but thought maybe after a few stomach after and a chill I'd be ok. I did tell the boy from the other night I had been seeing someone like up until that day so ud think I'd get the hint why I haven't really been texting. I told him straight last night I didn't want anything g from him and even that I liked someone else but he ain't giving Up like, good luck to him. I was stupid,very stupid I've only made myself feel real bad and ruined my own birthday ontop of knowing I upset someone else I would never want too.all I wanted was to spend a bit of time with him like for my birthday, soon as I see him I almost felt something for him sad as it sounds and it gutted me from the inside out when I found he 'didn't want a Gf' it really hurt me. I'd spent a bit of time with him,he stayed over one night and I know it's different for girls but honestly didn't go anywhere with loads of people town was dead. I'm smashed I duno what to do. I haven't been to bed yet can't stop thinking about Richard, we popped into the club tonight and he was working.i just melt when he is around. I duno if that makes any sense, I'm very very drunk lol


Kay, big spliff required to help get your head down


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Whos awake then?


Its 10am! Most of us are awake!


----------



## JANIKvonD

hahahaaaa

- - - Updated - - -

hahahaaaa


----------



## lxm

Oh Sheet.

That will be comming down soon enough! and the realisation hits home.. appart from the quoted post

:whistling:

Makes sense at the time! all been there:bounce:


----------



## dipdabs

Omfg

Still up still no sleep and the babysitter got jack from school for me. I can't drive at all,I'm quite scared of jacks teacher too she is like a mega beast haaaa

Just finishing my last drink of the night.... Lol

I will be very surprised if I can make it to work to night fuk I can't spell infact I can hardly see me phone and don't even know if whative written makes sense. I was talking about someone called Pete burrows erlia, like who the fuk is Pete burrows i dont even know lollll

Thanks guys for posting all ur sh1te on my journal yeSterday made me feel better


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Omfg
> 
> Still up still no sleep and the babysitter got jack from school for me. I can't drive at all,I'm quite scared of jacks teacher too she is like a mega beast haaaa
> 
> Just finishing my last drink of the night.... Lol
> 
> I will be very surprised if I can make it to work to night fuk I can't spell infact I can hardly see me phone and don't even know if whative written makes sense. I was talking about someone called Pete burrows erlia, like who the fuk is Pete burrows i dont even know lollll
> 
> Thanks guys for posting all ur sh1te on my journal yeSterday made me feel better


ur still drinking? or just finished your last drink ? ehh.....Nice 16 hour session..

mental!


----------



## Huntingground

Drugs are for mugs :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Hey hey who said I was takin drugs...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey hey who said I was takin drugs...


----------



## Jay.32

Kay look into my eyes look into my eyes..... aaaaand sleep!


----------



## Rykard

Jay.32 said:


> Kay look into my eyes look into my eyes..... aaaaand sleep!


using that old chestnut again...lol


----------



## Ash1981

Do you have a good birthday Kay?

- - - Updated - - -

Do you have a good birthday Kay?


----------



## Rykard

ash1981 said:


> Do you have a good birthday Kay?


sounded like it was still going on this morning lol


----------



## dipdabs

From what I can remember! I'm steaming g still just got into bed and duno how I'm gna go work tonight lolll


----------



## dipdabs

A photie for u lol


----------



## Guest

Am I the only one cringing here lol.

Going to be funny when she sobers up an reads this back.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97101
> 
> 
> A photie for u lol


O hello :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs

Spawn of Haney said:


> Am I the only one cringing here lol.
> 
> Going to be funny when she diners up an reads this back.


I'm a little bit more sober than earlier and cringing already lol


----------



## dipdabs

This is a nice one with my bestie


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm a little bit more sober than earlier and cringing already lol


Haha bless you Kay, least you had a good time on your birthday.


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97101
> 
> 
> A photie for u lol


Is that your bathroom:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> Is that your bathroom:thumb:


No ash, her bathrooms alot different to that


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97105
> 
> 
> This is a nice one with my bestie


I'd get to the docs with that..... two heads can't be good for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

R0BR0ID said:


> I'd get to the docs with that..... two heads can't be good for you :lol: :lol:


Looks abit uncomfortable

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> No ash, her bathrooms alot different to that


Ha good work there Jay,like it:thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

ATTACH]



Fukin around in the toilets lol fuk it thought I'd just add all of them we got. Then it went downhill....



How fuked am I hahaha



Oh dear I went to the shop like that aswell lol

Anyway bday is over. Nomore stress yayyyy and although a lot of people let me down I had a real Gd laugh with Paige, she is wicked son :-D


----------



## JANIKvonD

lets cut to the chase ffs to the ones where uz were "dancing about our underwear"

- - - Updated - - -

lets cut to the chase ffs to the ones where uz were "dancing about our underwear"


----------



## dipdabs

Guys where is the compliments on how hot we look LOLLLLLL


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> lets cut to the chase ffs to the ones where uz were "dancing about our underwear"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> lets cut to the chase ffs to the ones where uz were "dancing about our underwear"


There is a pic there me fuked with my bday sash I forgot to take out with me lolll


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys where is the compliments on how hot we look LOLLLLLL


Yeah the guy on the guitar is bang tidy


----------



## Ash1981

Yea you look fit blah blah...

Underwear dancing photos???????


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys where is the compliments on how hot we look LOLLLLLL


every1s too scared of being branded a creep or perve i suppose?

im both and uz look hot as fuk :thumb: hope ya had a good 1 son


----------



## dipdabs

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah the guy on the guitar is bang tidy


Ud giv him one wud u lol


----------



## Ash1981

Yea you look fit blah blah...

Underwear dancing photos???????


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Ud giv him one wud u lol


Depends what he's playing :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhhhthanks jan  that's better... U should see me now mind I look like a smack head I'm that rough lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys where is the compliments on how hot we look LOLLLLLL


Ok....the birthday girl one looks hot is that better


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhhhthanks jan  that's better... U should see me now mind I look like a smack head I'm that rough lol


Scoobs favourite type..... smack head


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Ok....the birthday girl one looks hot is that better


Much!  if I ever get round to giving some reps out it's one for u and jan... Do u feel special ? Lol


----------



## Ash1981

Think that geezer was playing the guitar when i was in Cardiff, you should of seen what i ended up looking like, a fckin mess


----------



## dipdabs

R0BR0ID said:


> Scoobs favourite type..... smack head


Scoob has given me about 10 bday reps... Leave him alone he's bumping me up the list lolll


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Much!  if I ever get round to giving some reps out it's one for u and jan... Do u feel special ? Lol


I would of said something earlyer but didn't want to come over as a perv  and yes I do :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

ash1981 said:


> Think that geezer was playing the guitar when i was in Cardiff, you should of seen what i ended up looking like, a fckin mess


I think I was actually trying to play his guitar at one point... Missed getting into revs for it n everything lol


----------



## dipdabs

U know guys it is ok to say someone looks nice/hot/whatever well unless they're munters then it's time to stop listening lol x


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> I think I was actually trying to play his guitar at one point... Missed getting into revs for it n everything lol


Ah that place was fckin wicked, is that the joint with the different colour sqaures on the floor, proper top of the pops style?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys where is the compliments on how hot we look LOLLLLLL


pm'ing you now x


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> U know guys it is ok to say someone looks nice/hot/whatever well unless they're munters then it's time to stop listening lol x


Well i think its fair to say that your look the hottest up against your mates, no beef.

Apart from the guitar artists mind, no ****


----------



## dipdabs

ash1981 said:


> Ah that place was fckin wicked, is that the joint with the different colour sqaures on the floor, proper top of the pops style?


Flares, usually play old music and loads of old people in there and it is actual stinking like the toilets and that. But it was dead and the dj wasplayin all the songs I asked for so we could proper smash the dance floor. Well until a group of guys wearing kilts came up #annoyingnoidontwantodancewivu


----------



## TELBOR

ash1981 said:


> Well i think its fair to say that your look the hottest up against your mates, no beef.
> 
> Apart from the guitar artists mind, no ****


Yeah he could strum me all he wants


----------



## dipdabs

ash1981 said:


> Well i think its fair to say that your look the hottest up against your mates, no beef.
> 
> Apart from the guitar artists mind, no ****


Well thanks... My mate is hot lol and everyone has different tastes. She actually wants to start gna the gym with me, Everytime she sees me with my clothes off lol she's like fukin hell Kay look at your shape etc etc. if she can get into it it would b nice like!


----------



## onthebuild

Kaywoodham said:


> Well thanks... My mate is hot lol and everyone has different tastes. She actually wants to start gna the gym with me, Everytime she sees me with my clothes off lol she's like fukin hell Kay look at your shape etc etc. *if she can get into it it would b nice *like!


What do you want her to 'get into' exactly? :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> What do you want her to 'get into' exactly? :wub:


Well u don't wana know what we got up to last night, 2 girls sharing a double bed n all that! Haha jk

TRAINING!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Well u don't wana know what we got up to last night, 2 girls sharing a double bed n all that! Haha jk
> 
> TRAINING!


yes we do :drool:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> yes we do :drool:


Let's just say I was so fukin hot lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Just found your journal hun, have only read first page will catch up later but you've got a lovely shape  will keep an eye out for your progress! Good luck xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Let's just say I was so fukin hot lol


and.....don't stop there


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Let's just say I was so fukin hot lol


Should of cracked a window open or popped a fan on :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

CharlieC25 said:


> Just found your journal hun, have only read first page will catch up later but you've got a lovely shape  will keep an eye out for your progress! Good luck xx


Dont need to read the rest Charlie, its just the lads letching/inuendos/perving lol.


----------



## Jay.32

By everyone... Im just popping over Kays house to make sure she's ok....


----------



## dipdabs

CharlieC25 said:


> Just found your journal hun, have only read first page will catch up later but you've got a lovely shape  will keep an eye out for your progress! Good luck xx


Brill cheers hun great when a girl jumps on board! They understand my problems more! LOl. Excuse all the sh1te and banter written in it.. Unfortunately that's how my journals end up and it's my own fault cos I encourage it lol


----------



## Ash1981

CharlieC25 said:


> Just found your journal hun, have only read first page will catch up later but you've got a lovely shape  will keep an eye out for your progress! Good luck xx


Fck the first couple of pages, this is where its at right here


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Brill cheers hun great when a girl jumps on board! They understand my problems more! LOl. Excuse all the sh1te and banter written in it.. Unfortunately that's how my journals end up and it's my own fault cos I encourage it lol


yes you do 

[


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Brill cheers hun great when a girl jumps on board! They understand my problems more! LOl. Excuse all the sh1te and banter written in it.. Unfortunately that's how my journals end up and it's my own fault *cos I encourage it* lol


hit the nail on the head there, you like attention dont you ?


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> hit the nail on the head there, you like attention dont you ?


Yeah.. Obviously... Who doesn't?

I'm just having a laugh with the boys, chill supra u r still number 1  but don't tell jan lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> hit the nail on the head there, you like attention dont you ?


Good work mate, Poirot has nothing on you


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah.. Obviously... Who doesn't?
> 
> I'm just having a laugh with the boys, chill supra u r still number 1  but don't tell jan lol


negged


----------



## Ash1981

Your journo's on fire Kay, fckin pages are flying through

Must be the pictures:thumb:

- - - Updated - - -

Your journo's on fire Kay, fckin pages are flying through

Must be the pictures:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah.. Obviously... Who doesn't?
> 
> I'm just having a laugh with the boys, chill supra u r still number 1  but don't tell jan lol


Guess some crave it some dont


----------



## Guest

ash1981 said:


> Your journo's on fire Kay, fckin pages are flying through
> 
> Must be the pictures:thumb:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Your journo's on fire Kay, fckin pages are flying through
> 
> Must be the pictures:thumb:


Lol, I have to stand over a bucket to catch my drool when she blasts glute and quad pics out!

All I can say is ill be dragging my next gf to the squat rack by her hair!


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Guess some crave it some dont


What's wiv the bitchyness is it that time of the month?

Weren't u trying to msg me at some point?


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> What's wiv the bitchyness is it that time of the month?
> 
> Weren't u trying to msg me at some point?


B1tchiness? lol. How you interpreted that message as b1tchiness i dont know. Yeah your right i did for a laugh and wanted to tell you good decision about working with Jim. And? Doesnt mean i want in your knickers like all the other people posting on here.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> What's wiv the bitchyness is it that time of the month?
> 
> Weren't u trying to msg me at some point?


 :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> What's wiv the bitchyness is it that time of the month?
> 
> Weren't u trying to msg me at some point?


uh oh


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> B1tchiness? lol. How you interpreted that message as b1tchiness i dont know. Yeah your right i did for a laugh and wanted to tell you good decision about working with Jim. And? Doesnt mean i want in your knickers like all the other people posting on here.


I'm sure u mentioned Sumin about sharing a hotel room...


----------



## Dai Jones

Suprakill4 said:


> B1tchiness? lol. How you interpreted that message as b1tchiness i dont know. Yeah your right i did for a laugh and wanted to tell you good decision about working with Jim. And? Doesnt mean i want in your knickers like all the other people posting on here.


must be something wrong with ya have you seen her pic's :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

LMAO ^^^^


----------



## Suprakill4

ash1981 said:


> uh oh


Read post above. No drama, had a laugh and joke with her about her stopping in a hotel for brits, made some points about working with Jim.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Suprakill4 said:


> Guess some crave it some dont


iv got what u crave son  x


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sure u mentioned Sumin about sharing a hotel room...


BOOM


----------



## Suprakill4

Dai Jones said:


> must be something wrong with ya have you seen her pic's :lol:


Yes? Not my type at all, i prefer the type of lass that doesnt love male attention, more conservative. Not a dig at Kay at all, she does look great and with Jims help wont have any issues competing at all, but a lass for me isnt just about how she looks.


----------



## Ash1981

Suprakill4 said:


> Read post above. No drama, had a laugh and joke with her about her stopping in a hotel for brits, made some points about working with Jim.


Mate im only messing about

Ive emailed her loads of times, but she never gets back to me:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Read post above. No drama, had a laugh and joke with her about her stopping in a hotel for brits, made some points about working with Jim.


STOP TRYING TO WRIGGLE OUT OF IT YA LITTLE BUGGER :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Read post above. No drama, had a laugh and joke with her about her stopping in a hotel for brits, made some points about working with Jim.


It wasn't really like that tho was it lollll


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got what u crave son  x


now your talking....... lol.


----------



## ciggy

Suprakill4 said:


> B1tchiness? lol. How you interpreted that message as b1tchiness i dont know. Yeah your right i did for a laugh and wanted to tell you good decision about working with Jim. And? Doesnt mean i want in your knickers like all the other people posting on here.


So everyone on here's a perv and your the perfect gentleman. If you don't think kays hot I think you may bat for the other side


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> Mate im only messing about
> 
> Ive emailed her loads of times, but she never gets back to me:lol:


SHE ALWAYS GETS BACK TO ME!!


----------



## Ash1981

Im wanna invite all you lot into my journal, this is great fun

:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> STOP TRYING TO WRIGGLE OUT OF IT YA LITTLE BUGGER :lol:


Im not lol. I joked with her, simple. If Kay took it as a serious request that i wanted to share a hotel with her (even though im actualy going to the show and stopping in a hotel with the missus) then not my problem is it. I can imagine she was probably counting her blessings when i said it because i am pretty immense but........


----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> SHE ALWAYS GETS BACK TO ME!!


Must be the briefs your pulling off


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes? Not my type at all, i prefer the type of lass that doesnt love male attention, more conservative. Not a dig at Kay at all, she does look great and with Jims help wont have any issues competing at all, but a lass for me isnt just about how she looks.


Lmfao funny as fukkkk

Nothing wrong with being happier with the way I look, a lot happier and more confident than I use to be, isn't that why we train? To transform our bodies? Why would I not want to show off my progress and be happy with it? And what's wrong with liking compliments off the lads?


----------



## Suprakill4

ciggy said:


> So everyone on here's a perv and your the perfect gentleman. If you don't think kays hot I think you may bat for the other side


Not what i said is it? She looks great, didnt i just say this? But doesnt mean i sit and perve at her pics, i look at the pics and think "wow she has a good physique so far" , in a bodybuilding sense, not "wow, i would smash that body" Lmao!


----------



## Dai Jones

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes? Not my type at all, i prefer the type of lass that doesnt love male attention, more conservative. Not a dig at Kay at all, she does look great and with Jims help wont have any issues competing at all, but a lass for me isnt just about how she looks.


everyone is different i suppose


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Im not lol. I joked with her, simple. If Kay took it as a serious request that i wanted to share a hotel with her (even though im actualy going to the show and stopping in a hotel with the missus) then not my problem is it. I can imagine she was probably counting her blessings when i said it because i am pretty immense but........


And u don't like a girl that likes make attention when u come out with that and know its bollox... Journal Ban for supra lollll


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Im not lol. I joked with her, simple. If Kay took it as a serious request that i wanted to share a hotel with her (even though im actualy going to the show and stopping in a hotel with the missus) then not my problem is it. I can imagine she was probably counting her blessings when i said it because i am pretty immense but........


Well I just told her straight.... I said I want to rip them knickers to one side and im going to ..... .... ..... until you cant take anymore...

Honesty is the best policy :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Suprakill4 said:


> Not what i said is it? She looks great, didnt i just say this? But doesnt mean i sit and perve at her pics, i look at the pics and think "wow she has a good physique so far" , in a bodybuilding sense, not "wow, i would smash that body" Lmao!


I kind of have both thoughts running through my head to be honest


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmfao funny as fukkkk
> 
> Nothing wrong with being happier with the way I look, a lot happier and more confident than I use to be, isn't that why we train? To transform our bodies? Why would I not want to show off my progress and be happy with it? And what's wrong with liking compliments off the lads?


Your missing what i mean completely Kay. You look good, im glad you are happy with your progress, its exactly whey we ALL are in this game, and ive not mentioned anything bad about you putting pics on? Its good to put them on to check progress that others can probably see a lot more than you because you see yourself evceryday and wont notice subtle changes as much as anyone else. Im glad you like being complimented and live attention, im saying not everyone craves attention, i dont at all, im a very shy person in real life and getting attention i hate.


----------



## dipdabs

Alright lads c'mon tone it down a bit now like lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Well I just told her straight.... I said I want to rip them knickers to one side and im going to ..... .... ..... until you cant take anymore...
> 
> Honesty is the best policy :thumb:


LOL!!!!!! Straigh to the point mate


----------



## ciggy

Suprakill4 said:


> Not what i said is it? She looks great, didnt i just say this? But doesnt mean i sit and perve at her pics, i look at the pics and think "wow she has a good physique so far" , in a bodybuilding sense, not "wow, i would smash that body" Lmao!


But you know every other single person who comments and what there thinking. I think your just spitting ya dummy out after a hotel room rejection


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> And u don't like a girl that likes make attention when u come out with that and know its bollox... Journal Ban for supra lollll


Im only kidding!! I have zero cinfidence in reality which is actually the single reason that got me into training. I think i just need to write things different, Jim seems to have the same problem with writing things it comes across the wrong way apparantly.


----------



## Jay.32

That fckin Supra..... He could cause an argument in an empty house :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> Alright lads c'mon tone it down a bit now like lol


Yea lads, calm it down, and bring it to my journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197220-training-big_jim_87-pics-etc.html


----------



## Dai Jones

Suprakill4 said:


> Not what i said is it? She looks great, didnt i just say this? But doesnt mean i sit and perve at her pics, i look at the pics and think "wow she has a good physique so far" , in a bodybuilding sense, not "wow, i would smash that body" Lmao!


I do and did :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> SHE ALWAYS GETS BACK TO ME!!


shes always got her back to me


----------



## Suprakill4

ciggy said:


> But you know every other single person who comments and what there thinking. I think your just spitting ya dummy out after a hotel room rejection


Pretty obvious what people are thinking when they post comments like "i would rip your knickers to one side" LMAO!!

Not spitting a dummy out theres nothing to spit my dummy out over at all.


----------



## dipdabs

Oi respect guys just a little please lol


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I do and did :laugh:


U wish lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> shes always got her back to me


Again, u wish lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> That fckin Supra..... He could cause an argument in an empty house :lol:


and still never understand how the fcuk it caused an argument,were not arguing anyway, all good in the hood


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol some excitable puppies in here today


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Oi respect guys just a little please lol





Kaywoodham said:


> U wish lol


Ok I'll stop, I do now i've seen the pic's


----------



## RACK

PM me for Pouting lessons hahaha

Looks like you had a good night


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> PM me for Pouting lessons hahaha
> 
> Looks like you had a good night


she is still partying..

- - - Updated - - -

Kay im at your front door... open up its p!ssing down


----------



## lxm

reading the last few pages was worse than watching an episode of corrie/hollyoaks:death:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Guest

I should have celebrated my birthday a day early, and we could have had a giant party.

But thinking about that, would look as if you'd brought your father out for the night, so not such a good idea !

LOL Anyway, hope town was kind to you last night.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> Lol some excitable puppies in here today


u take long to type this with 1 hand on ur pee pee?


----------



## Jay.32

Right, im now at Kays... could you guys please stop pm'ing her...... sickos


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha I'm not sure what use ill be as a 'female' I hate shopping, love football and always pass judgement on a good rack or booty


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Right, im now at Kays... could you guys please stop pm'ing her...... sickos


Sorry

- - - Updated - - -



CharlieC25 said:
 

> Haha I'm not sure what use ill be as a 'female' I hate shopping, love football and always pass judgement on a good rack or booty


sorted your in


----------



## Jay.32

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha I'm not sure what use ill be as a 'female' I hate shopping, love football and always pass judgement on a good rack or booty


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Just left Kays..... thats her soted... sleeping like a baby now :tt2:


----------



## Heath

right lets get this journal back to a serious note...

what page are the pole dancing pics on?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just left Kays..... thats her soted... sleeping like a baby now :tt2:


fell asleep on ya didn't she


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> fell asleep on ya didn't she


Team Taffy member is in trouble.....

I war her out Dai.... she is now dribbling on her pillow...

oops from her mouth that is.....


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy member is in trouble.....
> 
> I war her out Dai.... she is now dribbling on her pillow...
> 
> oops from her mouth that is.....


you just had to didn't ya there was no need to knock her out, I'm sure she would of fell asleep on her own


----------



## dipdabs

I go to sleep for an hour and wake up to this lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats the plan then mate u gonna work tonight?


----------



## dipdabs

I really duno what to do I got to text in to confirm my shift aswell like I should go in and try really but am I jus gna b fuked


----------



## dipdabs

I am starting to realise right now exactly why I don't drink


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I am starting to realise right now exactly why I don't drink


I'll be the same Sunday, hanging out my ar$e vowing never to drink again


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> I am starting to realise right now exactly why I don't drink


Oh I don't know, go out, get drunk, take pics, post pics on ukm add 17 pages to your journal........... WINNING! hahaha

So are you training anytime this week then K?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Oh I don't know, go out, get drunk, take pics, post pics on ukm add 17 pages to your journal........... WINNING! hahaha
> 
> So are you training anytime this week then K?


We'll try it next Saturday and see if we get 17 pages. Make sure you're wearing nice underwear


----------



## RACK

I've got a bit of a plan for the next Team Alpha Hoody pic, wait til tomorrow night on my journal


----------



## big_jim_87

How's every thing going?

Not heard from ya so usually assume all is well with clients when i hear nothing but this is not the case with you...

If I hear nothing it has been because diet is out the window and you have not had time to train lol

All ok?


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> I've got a bit of a plan for the next Team Alpha Hoody pic, wait til tomorrow night on my journal


Im looking forward to my SSN photo shoot sat with Clarky and the rest if team SSN...

Should have hoodies, Ts and caps ready lol

Some Ts with James Watts south coast champ on em too...


----------



## Ash1981

liam0810 said:


> We'll try it next Saturday and see if we get 17 pages. Make sure you're wearing nice underwear





RACK said:


> I've got a bit of a plan for the next Team Alpha Hoody pic, wait til tomorrow night on my journal


Get in those toilets boys and get happy snapping:clap:


----------



## RACK

Always gotta be up for self and team promotion  I better be carefeful takin toilet pics in the gay village though haha

Anyway, back onto kay's journal (just post replies in mine as k's has been hijacked enough for today)


----------



## dipdabs

Jim I spoke to u a couple days ago on txt u nutter. Yh everything's sh1t as u can see lol.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Always gotta be up for self and team promotion  I better be carefeful takin toilet pics in the gay village though haha
> 
> Anyway, back onto kay's journal (just post replies in mine as k's has been hijacked enough for today)


It's the widges coming through the glory holes you've gotta be careful with in the village!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I go to sleep for an hour and wake up to this lol


sorry Kay, I must of give you to much rohypnol... :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

Last week had my head down a Turkish toilet swearing never to drink again, did the same thing the following night. No more booze now I'm home n back at it ;-D


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning Kay.... hope your feeling better...


----------



## dipdabs

Ah no George, trust me on this one, I won't be getting that smashed for a lonnng time.

Things that can be ruined from being out for one night on the p1ss is unbelievable. Reading some of my txts and that I was like wtf? Depressing or what!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah no George, trust me on this one, I won't be getting that smashed for a lonnng time.
> 
> Things that can be ruined from being out for one night on the p1ss is unbelievable. Reading some of my txts and that I was like wtf? Depressing or what!


Fck it.... its all in the past.... forget yesterday...

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> Ah no George, trust me on this one, I won't be getting that smashed for a lonnng time.
> 
> Things that can be ruined from being out for one night on the p1ss is unbelievable. Reading some of my txts and that I was like wtf? Depressing or what!


Fck it.... its all in the past.... forget yesterday...


----------



## RACK

Phones should have a breathalyzer on them sometimes


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


>


I've just eaten Yan!!!!!!!!


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


>


Vons all over this!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Is that ur misses jan?


----------



## Ash1981

If seen her before someplace

Mmmm


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Is that ur misses jan?


actually fhking spewed my tea lololololol.

leave the poor guy alone!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Is that ur misses jan?


believe it or not she was only a 5stone dwarf 10min before this, but this was at the time i broke my hand and couldnt [email protected] for 3weeks.....so my load had been building up. this was her the next day once she got it all out her system


----------



## Jay.32

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim I spoke to u a couple days ago on txt u nutter. Yh everything's sh1t as u can see lol.


Lol that was a personal life chat...

Didn't have much to do with training or diet?


----------



## big_jim_87

But yea after a quick skim i can see how things are going lol


----------



## dipdabs

Sorry jim


----------



## lxm

only person you should be apologizing to is yourself if anyone!


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> only person you should be apologizing to is yourself if anyone!


and me!!!!! she fell asleep on me..lol.

All jokes aside Kay, you need to get this journal back to training etc...

Use today to get your body back to feeling normal... then tomorrow back on diet and get to the gym x


----------



## Rykard

hey - who mentioned training !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

I know I know... But can't train until Monday, I've got work tonight and tomorrow now haven't I

I know I've fuked up, know I've only got myself to blame etc etc I know I'm a massive let down...

To be honest I can't wait for Monday to know il feel normal again, get into my routine and at least things that I've fuked up a bit of time would of passed.

Drinking heavy isn't me and I don't plan on doing it again anytime soon, messes things up way too much.


----------



## dipdabs

Gimme a break Lewis fuukkkk like!


----------



## George-Bean

Its good to have a good night out and to break the rules. Your young, live your youth girl!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I know I know... But can't train until Monday, I've got work tonight and tomorrow now haven't I
> 
> I know I've fuked up, know I've only got myself to blame etc etc I know I'm a massive let down...
> 
> To be honest I can't wait for Monday to know il feel normal again, get into my routine and at least things that I've fuked up a bit of time would of passed.
> 
> Drinking heavy isn't me and I don't plan on doing it again anytime soon, messes things up way too much.


lol get a grip ffs u got p!shed on ur birthday and had a laugh, we're only p!ssing about saying ur off the band wagon etc (or i hope every1 is). ill be p!shed tonight and wait see what i come out with.

ur too easy wound up/embarassed with a hangover, sleep it off ya cvnt x


----------



## lxm

chill pill time! nobody given you a hard time ?

:no:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> chill pill time! nobody given you a hard time ?


FFS LXM GIVE HER A BREAK! :lol:hahaha


----------



## lxm

sorry forgot... im the forum creep.. I shall banish myself.


----------



## dipdabs

What's up with u today Lewis?


----------



## lxm

not getting any! 

so a bit @rsey


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## big_jim_87

just get back to it

a little slip up here n there is fine were all human lol

I a the master of slip ups and pulling shyt back... just look at this prep... 3 days off a week off and a massive 12,500cal cheat only a few weeks out and I caved a couple weeks ago with an unplanned cheat... but pull it back with 120-180min cv and 60-90min high volume weight sessions and boom back to were I need to be lol not the best way to do things by far but my point is a slip up er n there is normal and human nature... just pull your finger out your bum hole and get on it! soon back in the swing of things and well on your way to progress...

just remember we want you on stage next yr... ready for the stage all yr so we can pic and choose a show at will!

so next week back at it bitch!

xxx


----------



## dipdabs

Def jim <3 u 

U know with the whole being stage ready all year round is it gna be like proper hard with the dieting and that? I'm not really worried as I think soon as I do 1 comp it will become just a way of life but just wondering. I suppose it is only bikini class though.


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


>


U and that Flippin popcorn!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

was i making things worse?


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Def jim <3 u
> 
> U know with the whole being stage ready all year round is it gna be like proper hard with the dieting and that? I'm not really worried as I think soon as I do 1 comp it will become just a way of life but just wondering. I suppose it is only bikini class though.


from what I have seen of you your like 5 weeks of graft out from a show!

you put the effort in for 5 weeks and your there and just maintain it!

Bikini is not like BBing you should be stage ready all yr! you should look like the sexy bitch that just strolled in off the beach!

lol once your there you will maintain it easy! I can tel you have the genetics for this! trust me! you find it easy!


----------



## dipdabs

Jim am I right in thinking naturally I won't build much more muscle now?


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim am I right in thinking naturally I won't build much more muscle now?


Wrong. You've got a lot of natural gains to make yet as long as your diet and training are spot on.


----------



## dipdabs

Ah wicked happy days


----------



## CharlieC25

Yo yo Señorita! Don't beat yourself up about having a good smash up, life is too short.. Staying trim year round won't be difficult once your body is where you want it to be and once your habits are relearned, its a lifestyle change and it can take months to master so just keep on going, staying consistent but slip ups are inevitable dont be so hard on yourself. I've fallen off the wagon loads of times 

Ps your journal is full of filth pmsl!


----------



## dipdabs

CharlieC25 said:


> Yo yo Señorita! Don't beat yourself up about having a good smash up, life is too short.. Staying trim year round won't be difficult once your body is where you want it to be and once your habits are relearned, its a lifestyle change and it can take months to master so just keep on going, staying consistent but slip ups are inevitable dont be so hard on yourself. I've fallen off the wagon loads of times
> 
> Ps your journal is full of filth pmsl!


Hey babe good to see u pop your head in 

Yeah I know you're right I will get there in the end! Can't wait for this week to be over to forget it all and just start getting back to normal.

The filth.. Ah yeah sorry about that haha I blame the guys lol all Gd fun eh!


----------



## lxm

thank fhk someones online...you! How was madagascar ?


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim am I right in thinking naturally I won't build much more muscle now?


Course you can  but it involves eating alot more to grow !!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> thank fhk someones online... How was madagascar ?


Well I'm not kinda really lol just chilling with jack before he goes off again and I have to get ready for work 

It was good yeah! Jack loved it, I was more concentrating on keeping my eyes open lol.

When u heading out?


----------



## lxm

At least you know theres no kilted scotts on the go tonight....

heading home in 9 minutes...Get rdy then pub for pre drink at 7, *perty mode *at 730! Cannot fhking wait... getting excited which is a tad gay its only a night out! :bounce:

reading back that post... im seriously startign to worry about myself...! lol


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> At least you know theres no kilted scotts on the go tonight....
> 
> heading home in 9 minutes...Get rdy then pub for pre drink at 7, *perty mode *at 730! Cannot fhking wait... getting excited which is a tad gay its only a night out! :bounce:
> 
> reading back that post... im seriously startign to worry about myself...! lol


Ah no a lot of the scots will still be about!

Nah it's not gay u should look forward to it! Got to enjoy the things in life that make u happy!


----------



## dipdabs

Right so today I'm back on it like sonic and looking after myself again 

Haven't been to the gym I'm going to train Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday this week. Going to get the cardio in too nomatter how much I dislike it lol. Nomore running late so I can't fit it in!

So took the time I had this morning without jack to get a little more sleep (which I did feel I needed  ) and went food shopping. The fridge is again fully stocked with meat and veg. Back eating clean today and going to prepare all my food to get on the proper diet again tomorrow.

I've chilled out with jack the rest of the day, we got that snow white and the huntsman on DVD to watch and I thought it was brilliant <3 films like that, u know when your heart is really in it... I know I'm gay lol.

I really have got to sort the balance of things out. When I diet properly it seems like I hardly speak to anyone, see anyone or do anything and I'm just focusing on being at home to eat. Then if I try venturing away from that I slip up where I make myself so busy and then it depresses me and then I'm like fuk it... And eat way too many double cheeseburgers. One thing I'm not doing anymore which I know messes up the balance is worrying about other people and 'friends' I seem to spend my life going to see them, meeting them for this that or the other, seeing if they're ok etc but I'm not doing it anymore. The only time I get visited is if someone wants something. So I'm not doing it anymore. I'm tempted to eat out way too much with friends or whatever and what's the point? I threw away so much food out of my fridge earlier it was rediculous. So now I want it to be once a week with my Jack, probably on our cinema trip. Then if friends want to come, they're welcome to that. It's kind of assumed I have money so if they need someone to do something with I get the text - which is nice but really I know it's for the wrong reasons. Look at my birthday for instance, nobody came out really or made an effort, the one mate that did I had to lend money and she hasn't spoken to me since. I don't have money anyway lol... Never really mentioned it but I have money problems due to a phobia... Opening my post or even so much as opening my post box. It's amazing how a few letters here and there can mess things up constantly. I know it's odd, it's very odd infact and it's got worse and worse over the last few years... So I need to get ontop of it! Going to attempt to get ontop of everything this week, can't say I will lol but I'm going to try.

I need a day job again, before I get so use to the dancing that's all I become. I look at some of the women who have been doing it years and I think to myself do I really want to end up like that and never get out of it and never explore anything else? No I don't. It's going to stay about getting some money together at the minute and I won't be doing it forever.

As you can tell I've been thinking quite a bit lol. I'm thinking of going back to study next year. But not to do something to try and get some highly paid stressful job, to study something that interests me and I would really enjoy doing that would open my eyes to new things. I actually saw a course on earth and ocean studies earlier which I reckon would be amazing. I don't know where to start looking to be quite honest, I don't have a levels or anything so lots of research to be done.

I want to move aswell. My house is too big for just me and jack and keeping it clean and tidy is a job and a half at times. I hate the area I'm in and it's made me miserable for a good while now. I need to live around half decent people not drugged up scumbags.

One thing I should do though is get rid of Bella  I really don't want to and could cry just the thought of it but I know at the moment with working at night then sleeping half the day is no good for her and it's not fair. I absolutely love her to bits but if I loved her that much I'd do what's best for her right? I haven't really felt lonely since having her but it's selfish of me to think about that.

Anyway ummm didn't really mean to write all that lol but it's nice to write it all down sometimes and feel like I'm actually talking to people about things.. Even if it is just a forum lol.

I'm off now to cook some fish and corn on the cob for tea


----------



## lxm

You have obviously sat down and identified issues that you really feel you need to tackle to move on and improve ur quality of life ( and jacks)

Was gonna reply to bits and bobs of what you have written but it might come across a tad gay h34r: But if you feel strongly with these thoughts then get the ball rolling.. everything you have said makes perfect sense!


----------



## tonyc74

Kaywoodham said:


> Right so today I'm back on it like sonic and looking after myself again
> 
> Haven't been to the gym I'm going to train Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday this week. Going to get the cardio in too nomatter how much I dislike it lol. Nomore running late so I can't fit it in!
> 
> So took the time I had this morning without jack to get a little more sleep (which I did feel I needed  ) and went food shopping. The fridge is again fully stocked with meat and veg. Back eating clean today and going to prepare all my food to get on the proper diet again tomorrow.
> 
> I've chilled out with jack the rest of the day, we got that snow white and the huntsman on DVD to watch and I thought it was brilliant <3 films like that, u know when your heart is really in it... I know I'm gay lol.
> 
> I really have got to sort the balance of things out. When I diet properly it seems like I hardly speak to anyone, see anyone or do anything and I'm just focusing on being at home to eat. Then if I try venturing away from that I slip up where I make myself so busy and then it depresses me and then I'm like fuk it... And eat way too many double cheeseburgers. One thing I'm not doing anymore which I know messes up the balance is worrying about other people and 'friends' I seem to spend my life going to see them, meeting them for this that or the other, seeing if they're ok etc but I'm not doing it anymore. The only time I get visited is if someone wants something. So I'm not doing it anymore. I'm tempted to eat out way too much with friends or whatever and what's the point? I threw away so much food out of my fridge earlier it was rediculous. So now I want it to be once a week with my Jack, probably on our cinema trip. Then if friends want to come, they're welcome to that. It's kind of assumed I have money so if they need someone to do something with I get the text - which is nice but really I know it's for the wrong reasons. Look at my birthday for instance, nobody came out really or made an effort, the one mate that did I had to lend money and she hasn't spoken to me since. I don't have money anyway lol... Never really mentioned it but I have money problems due to a phobia... Opening my post or even so much as opening my post box. It's amazing how a few letters here and there can mess things up constantly. I know it's odd, it's very odd infact and it's got worse and worse over the last few years... So I need to get ontop of it! Going to attempt to get ontop of everything this week, can't say I will lol but I'm going to try.
> 
> I need a day job again, before I get so use to the dancing that's all I become. I look at some of the women who have been doing it years and I think to myself do I really want to end up like that and never get out of it and never explore anything else? No I don't. It's going to stay about getting some money together at the minute and I won't be doing it forever.
> 
> As you can tell I've been thinking quite a bit lol. I'm thinking of going back to study next year. But not to do something to try and get some highly paid stressful job, to study something that interests me and I would really enjoy doing that would open my eyes to new things. I actually saw a course on earth and ocean studies earlier which I reckon would be amazing. I don't know where to start looking to be quite honest, I don't have a levels or anything so lots of research to be done.
> 
> I want to move aswell. My house is too big for just me and jack and keeping it clean and tidy is a job and a half at times. I hate the area I'm in and it's made me miserable for a good while now. I need to live around half decent people not drugged up scumbags.
> 
> One thing I should do though is get rid of Bella  I really don't want to and could cry just the thought of it but I know at the moment with working at night then sleeping half the day is no good for her and it's not fair. I absolutely love her to bits but if I loved her that much I'd do what's best for her right? I haven't really felt lonely since having her but it's selfish of me to think about that.
> 
> Anyway ummm didn't really mean to write all that lol but it's nice to write it all down sometimes and feel like I'm actually talking to people about things.. Even if it is just a forum lol.
> 
> I'm off now to cook some fish and corn on the cob for tea


write a list down of those things you want to do then put them into a decent order and get on making the changes to get them done!

pin it up somewhere you will see it everyday as motivation


----------



## liam0810

Have a look at this

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/EducationAndLearning/AdultLearning/FinancialHelpForAdultLearners/DG_10033130

You may be eligible for it. Research what qualifications you need for that degree and see if the relevant courses are available on here. My cousin is in a similar position to you and she's doing a personal training course through these and its free.

Regarding the post phobia if you Google it its quite common so don't think you're the only one. I hate opening the post myself as its always a friggin bill!

I know what you mean about when dieting you get that fixated with it you start to neglect your friends and other things in life. I've been there and its trying to find the right balance in life that'll make you happy.

I hope you get things sorted before you have to get rid of Bella as I couldn't cope if I had to get rid of Lola. But as long as she's getting walked and attention when you're in then I'm sure she'll be fine. Dogs love sleeping and even when you are there how often does she sleep? You could get another dog to keep her company?


----------



## Deanreck

hay kay. sounds like you have got your head screwed on there. im back in the hospital again- so have nothing better to do then troll forums! this time for an op to sort me out  hopefully

i have never heard of a letter phobia? when/ why did that start? do you have gcses or any qualifications?


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Have a look at this
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/EducationAndLearning/AdultLearning/FinancialHelpForAdultLearners/DG_10033130
> 
> You may be eligible for it. Research what qualifications you need for that degree and see if the relevant courses are available on here. My cousin is in a similar position to you and she's doing a personal training course through these and its free.
> 
> Regarding the post phobia if you Google it its quite common so don't think you're the only one. I hate opening the post myself as its always a friggin bill!
> 
> I know what you mean about when dieting you get that fixated with it you start to neglect your friends and other things in life. I've been there and its trying to find the right balance in life that'll make you happy.
> 
> I hope you get things sorted before you have to get rid of Bella as I couldn't cope if I had to get rid of Lola. But as long as she's getting walked and attention when you're in then I'm sure she'll be fine. Dogs love sleeping and even when you are there how often does she sleep? You could get another dog to keep her company?


Ah kool will have a look!

It would probably really help with the dieting and stuff if I actually had real life lol friends that done it too. I'm not good friends with anyone that even visits a gym let alone all that... Doesn't help being a girl as obviously then even less females are into it than men.

That's the thing with bella she was doing so well on her walks etc but was then attacked, then after went for another dog and trying to take her out was becoming a nightmare as her good walking and everything went out the window. So now I can't take her, need to get her into puppy classes but it's finding the time etc. she doesn't sleep much while I'm here, constantly under my feet but that will be down to not getting walked enough. Couldn't get another dog aswell, that would just be too much plus the cost. If I want to move too it's another hassle to put with that. I just think I'd be doing her a favour finding her a nice home that has more time for her. When I got her I was working from home most of the time and jack was in a childminders 3 full days a week, I never imagined life to be like it is now.


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> hay kay. sounds like you have got your head screwed on there. im back in the hospital again- so have nothing better to do then troll forums! this time for an op to sort me out  hopefully
> 
> i have never heard of a letter phobia? when/ why did that start? do you have gcses or any qualifications?


Ah no! What's the op then!? Keep me updated!

Umm I duno really.. I've never liked letters and stuff even as a child I haven't liked opening them... Makes me anxious! Perhaps there is a reason and something I'm forgetting but I can't actually think of anything. I've been the same for years and any money problem I have boils down to the same thing. I need a post opener to call round every day lol.

Yeah I have 5 GCSE's grade c and above and a GNVQ in science (but I don't think that counts as anything now).. I got what I was told i had to get in school to survive after.. Was probably there one day a week at most lol. I've got other training too in bits and bobs. I could probably get away with doing an access course but I need to look into it more, plus I don't want to do anything I won't enjoy doing.


----------



## Deanreck

Its for the heart- putting in a small pacer type thingy, permanent one. which means i'll be back to me! and training thank god.

you could do a levels then straight to uni? may take a little longer, but will be worth it?


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> Its for the heart- putting in a small pacer type thingy, permanent one. which means i'll be back to me! and training thank god.
> 
> you could do a levels then straight to uni? may take a little longer, but will be worth it?


Fingers crossed that will work!!

Nah don't fancy a levels at all and studying the subjects u have to study. Just want to find a course, irrelevant of the qualification or outcome, that is something I will enjoy and find interesting. If I go start trying to do a levels or stuff like that I will lose interest very quickly and just won't bother with it


----------



## defdaz

Kay, had the same thing with letters - too scared to open them in case they were bad news. Just makes things worse doesn't it.  Thank god for the internet and direct debits, most letters are superfluous these days so can be opened with gay abandon! :lol:

Good luck with life over the next few months and 2013, where there's a will there's a way...


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks daz  I will get there one day lol


----------



## dipdabs

Mmmm CHICKEN


----------



## lxm

looks lovely and moist.. which I find difficult at times with chicken... over makes them dry sometimes.. tips ? gorge foreman ? (lol geeky Q)


----------



## DeadpoolX

Hey , how far are you from Barry ? My wife is taking our puppy to classes which are meant to be really good . Think it's a 6 week course .

Also what part of Cardiff do you currently live to be surrounded by druggies and stuff ? Ely /Caurau or Grangetown I'm guessing .


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Hey , how far are you from Barry ? My wife is taking our puppy to classes which are meant to be really good . Think it's a 6 week course .
> 
> Also what part of Cardiff do you currently live to be surrounded by druggies and stuff ? Ely /Caurau or Grangetown I'm guessing .


I live in actual Barry!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> looks lovely and moist.. which I find difficult at times with chicken... over makes them dry sometimes.. tips ? gorge foreman ? (lol geeky Q)


I chucked em in a bowl with olive oil, some chicken spice things, garlic salt and pepper mixed it all up then whacked em in the griddle


----------



## defdaz

lxm said:


> looks lovely and moist.. which I find difficult at times with chicken... over makes them dry sometimes.. tips ? gorge foreman ? (lol geeky Q)


Moist is such a wrong word lol. Mate, I marinade all my chicken now (lemon juice, tons of paprika, cumin + what ever, like garlic pepper, peri peri, garam masala, celery seeds etc.) and then george forman it...


----------



## lxm

defdaz said:


> Moist is such a wrong word lol. Mate, I marinade all my chicken now (lemon juice, tons of paprika, cumin + what ever, like garlic pepper, peri peri, garam masala, celery seeds etc.) and then george forman it...
> 
> View attachment 97507


looks bloody wonderful! lol Do you cut into cubes then foreman ? or foreman the breasts ? how long for 10 mins each side ? looks like theres quite a bit of maranade still on those chuncks.. hmm!


----------



## defdaz

lxm said:


> looks bloody wonderful! lol Do you cut into cubes then foreman ? or foreman the breasts ? how long for 10 mins each side ? looks like theres quite a bit of maranade still on those chuncks.. hmm!


Thanks  I defrost it (only use frozen chicken now, so much cheaper), then cut it into chunks into a tupperware tub, add and mix in all the marinade ingredients, bosh it in the fridge. Then while the rice infusion rice is cooking in the microwave for 4 mins I cook the chicken. Done at roughly the same time. Then I add regga regga sauce and some hot nandos sauce. BOOM! Immensenessissitidiousness.


----------



## dipdabs

It does look amazing daz!

That's a load of eggs Boiled, chicken cooked, turkey cooked, rice boiled, salad made and sweet potato wedges in the oven... Should last me a couple days lol I'm BOILING


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> I live in actual Barry!


Ha ha Barry ain't that bad , I spent the 1st 15 years of my life there and then came back last year . What made you come to Barry ?


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> I live in actual Barry!


Ha ha Barry ain't that bad , I spent the 1st 15 years of my life there and then came back last year . What made you come to Barry ?


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> It does look amazing daz!
> 
> That's a load of eggs Boiled, chicken cooked, turkey cooked, rice boiled, salad made and sweet potato wedges in the oven... Should last me a couple days lol I'm BOILING


Well done Kay! Sounds awesome, I'm going to bristol tomorrow, I'll pop over for tea, ok?


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Ha ha Barry ain't that bad , I spent the 1st 15 years of my life there and then came back last year . What made you come to Barry ?


Well it's no lie, I do live around a load of druggy scumbags lol

My dad lives here I moved up a few years back!


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Well done Kay! Sounds awesome, I'm going to bristol tomorrow, I'll pop over for tea, ok?


C u at 6 lol


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> C u at 6 lol


 :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Everyone should make wedges!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Well it's no lie, I do live around a load of druggy scumbags lol
> 
> My dad lives here I moved up a few years back!


I don't doubt it to be honest - I'm a security advisor so most burglary victims I meet say it was drug addicts who did it ! Same in every part of the country I work though .

If you want details of the puppy classes just let me know . My wife takes the kids too so your little en would have someone to play with .


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> I don't doubt it to be honest - I'm a security advisor so most burglary victims I meet say it was drug addicts who did it ! Same in every part of the country I work though .
> 
> If you want details of the puppy classes just let me know . My wife takes the kids too so your little en would have someone to play with .


There was some little freaks out here the other week trying to steal a car lol

Yeah def PM me the details thank u!


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97513
> 
> 
> Everyone should make wedges!


Sweet potato? Eww. Forget tea Kay. :/


----------



## dipdabs

Whaaaat!! Can't go wrong with sweet potato daz!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> There was some little freaks out here the other week trying to steal a car lol
> 
> Yeah def PM me the details thank u!


Yeah I know what you mean . I grew up in Gibbonsdown and live near there now , but drive to other side of Barry for kids school (Romilly)cos I didn't want them going to the one I went to . When I moved back here after bein away 13 years most of my old mates are either inside or bums - not cool .

But still , much worse places to live in the world I promise you !


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> Whaaaat!! Can't go wrong with sweet potato daz!


Freak!


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Yeah I know what you mean . I grew up in Gibbonsdown and live near there now , but drive to other side of Barry for kids school (Romilly)cos I didn't want them going to the one I went to . When I moved back here after bein away 13 years most of my old mates are either inside or bums - not cool .
> 
> But still , much worse places to live in the world I promise you !


Yeah gibby isn't great. Ahhh romilly my little sisters go there! Jack had a place at the nursery but I managed to get him in a decent school by me, if I hadn't his catchment school would of been Holden road :-/

Ah yeah I know there are worse places, where I grew up back in Kent was worse. I just don't want to be around it anymore, it grinds my gears like! I use to live right next to romilly school but had to move because my flat was just getting too small with jack getting older. Much nicer area though I should of just stayed there!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah gibby isn't great. Ahhh romilly my little sisters go there! Jack had a place at the nursery but I managed to get him in a decent school by me, if I hadn't his catchment school would of been Holden road :-/
> 
> Ah yeah I know there are worse places, where I grew up back in Kent was worse. I just don't want to be around it anymore, it grinds my gears like! I use to live right next to romilly school but had to move because my flat was just getting too small with jack getting older. Much nicer area though I should of just stayed there!


Yeah Holton Rd is best avoided lol , I went to Jenner Park which is probably just as bad . I used to live in Bromley , Kent and work there from time to time .

How old is Jack btw ?


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Yeah Holton Rd is best avoided lol , I went to Jenner Park which is probably just as bad . I used to live in Bromley , Kent and work there from time to time .
> 
> How old is Jack btw ?


Where's Jenner park to?

He is 3, just started nursery


----------



## Ser

one year of nursery or two chicky? Depends on when his birthday is. My youngest is in his second year of nursery as he missed the date by 28 days....when he gets to school my day will be free'd up and i can go back to f/t day jobs!!


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> one year of nursery or two chicky? Depends on when his birthday is. My youngest is in his second year of nursery as he missed the date by 28 days....when he gets to school my day will be free'd up and i can go back to f/t day jobs!!


His first year, he will only do a year as his birthday is in june.

It will be nice won't it when u can actually work properly and not have to worry too much if it will fit in with them! Mind saying that then we will have the school holidays to try fit it around... Hard work!

Think we should just win the lottery personally but I keep writing to them asking what next weeks numbers are going to be and the [email protected] keep trying to tell me they are picked at random, bollox!!!


----------



## Ser

Yeah, my g/f had a big issue during the holidays trying to find cover for her wee one(7)...being a good few hours away i could only cover so much...she had to ditch the job a month ago

yeah, those pesky lottery folks, they expect me to buy a ticket to be in with a chance, i still say i am so awesome they should just give me the cash. tell em to pick your numbers at random to  fit lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Where's Jenner park to?
> 
> He is 3, just started nursery


On Barry Rd nr the football stadium .

Mine are 7,6 & 3 . Daughter goes to YMCA Hub nursery ATM but will start Romilly nursery in new year which will be easier on school run .


----------



## dipdabs

It's sh1t it really is. Winds me up thinking about it all knowing my boys father is swanning round not paying a penny and doesn't care how difficult it is.. Grrr. Even at the min just to work the 3 nights I do it costs me around £100 a week in childcare.

Ser... Shall we get some sh1t together and just rob the bank of England? I reckon we could do it


----------



## jaycue2u

Kaywoodham said:


> I actually saw a course on earth and ocean studies earlier which I reckon would be amazing. I don't know where to start looking to be quite honest, I don't have a levels or anything so lots of research to be done.


What course was it Kay? I teach geophysical techniques which incorporates ocenography and geology so i might be able to give you a few pointers


----------



## dipdabs

jaycue2u said:


> What course was it Kay? I teach geophysical techniques which incorporates ocenography and geology so i might be able to give you a few pointers


Ummm that was all it was called earth and ocean studies... It's prob some honours thing or something and would take me years to even look at studying lol


----------



## jaycue2u

If your thinking about doing something like this the Bangor university have about the best rep in the country in these sort of subjects, maybe worth looking into what courses they offer as distance learning?


----------



## Guest

Earth and Ocean studies ? I think I was going to do something like that from the OU once. Alll looked good until they said I needed to sit exams at the end, on which I forgot the whole idea.

Sweet potato is lush btw


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> It's sh1t it really is. Winds me up thinking about it all knowing my boys father is swanning round not paying a penny and doesn't care how difficult it is.. Grrr. Even at the min just to work the 3 nights I do it costs me around £100 a week in childcare.
> 
> Ser... Shall we get some sh1t together and just rob the bank of England? I reckon we could do it


Nae point robbing a bank hun, they are all skint too

I reckon we should set our sights higher...lets go for the vatican, richest organisation on earth...that should do, and we could share the wealth with others too!!!(It would buy loads of rounds at the local!!)


----------



## dipdabs

jaycue2u said:


> If your thinking about doing something like this the Bangor university have about the best rep in the country in these sort of subjects, maybe worth looking into what courses they offer as distance learning?


Ah no I wouldn't do anything like distance learning, would be too difficult with jack and then it ruins part of it which would be getting up to go somewhere and meet people with the same interests. Plus sitting at home on my computer I again wouldn't get it done in the end. I don't really know if that's what I want to look into, was just something I saw and thought hmmm, seeing as I do love a bit of planet earth and David Attenborough


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> Nae point robbing a bank hun, they are all skint too
> 
> I reckon we should set our sights higher...lets go for the vatican, richest organisation on earth...that should do, and we could share the wealth with others too!!!(It would buy loads of rounds at the local!!)


That's the other side of the world though isn't it... Il have to get a passport unless u can sail a boat?


----------



## Ser

I cannae sail...but a passport is about £70

and we get to go wade through all those Italian stallions lol...jus saying, my idea has alot of bonuses!!


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> I cannae sail...but a passport is about £70
> 
> and we get to go wade through all those Italian stallions lol...jus saying, my idea has alot of bonuses!!


Fuukkkk I'm off to the post office to get my forms and some maps first thing


----------



## Ser

@weeman you are babysitting!!! BYYYEEEEEEE!!! x


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> @weeman you are babysitting!!! BYYYEEEEEEE!!! x


He can watch jack too whilst we collect our millions


----------



## Ser

you show him yer t!ts and as i got none, i will show him my ass and squash him between my calves, then he will do whatever we say...we could probably get him to run a creche just for that:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> you show him yer t!ts and as i got none, i will show him my ass and squash him between my calves, then he will do whatever we say...we could probably get him to run a creche just for that:lol:


We better hurry up then and arrange this trip cos my boobs are turning more and more into flaps of skin by the day lol


----------



## Ser

don't worry chicky, all i got is nipples, i could probably get away with losing the bikini top at the swimming pool... :lol:

I was thinking we should rush cause all those Italians are just waiting for our arrival!! :drool:


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> don't worry chicky, all i got is nipples, i could probably get away with losing the bikini top at the swimming pool... :lol:
> 
> I was thinking we should rush cause all those Italians are just waiting for our arrival!! :drool:


Hahaha I doubt that ser!

I tell ya if these italians end up being hanging I'm blaming you and taking your cut of the cash


----------



## weeman

Ser said:


> you show him yer t!ts and as i got none, i will show him my ass and squash him between my calves, then he will do whatever we say...we could probably get him to run a creche just for that:lol:





Kaywoodham said:


> We better hurry up then and arrange this trip cos my boobs are turning more and more into flaps of skin by the day lol


ok done,i just became this trips official sponsor!

*tonnes of small print applies

**small print mainly harmless dirty stuff

***and some skittles/m&m's

****the coc m&m's no the peanut ones.

*****and dirty stuff.


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaha I doubt that ser!
> 
> I tell ya if these italians end up being hanging I'm blaming you and taking your cut of the cash


You clearly don't know weeman!! :lol:



weeman said:


> ok done,i just became this trips official sponsor!
> 
> *tonnes of small print applies
> 
> **small print mainly harmless dirty stuff
> 
> ***and some skittles/m&m's
> 
> ****the *coc* m&m's no the peanut ones.
> 
> *****and dirty stuff.


and where do we find these???? i kinda think i would like this product!

- - - Updated - - -

^^i mean the bolded bit @weeman


----------



## Countryboy

kay just needs to flash the legs in heels. and i mean proper heals none of these wedges n stripper heals proper stilettostyle court shoes.... and heck.. she could have most things....


----------



## George-Bean

Rob them electronically, its easier lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Countryboy said:


> kay just needs to flash the legs in heels. and i mean proper heals none of these wedges n stripper heals proper stilettostyle court shoes.... and heck.. she could have most things....


I can't wear those things they kill me lol


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Rob them electronically, its easier lol.


George there are no hot Italian men robbing something electronically... Me and ser need some fun on the way cos if we can get caught we can at least say who we done... What we done I mean


----------



## Countryboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't wear those things they kill me lol


[dragons den] Im out. [/dragons den]


----------



## dipdabs

I wish my fridge always looked like this lol

Omg I gota go bed told myself I was having an early night too. Dam ukm!


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> George there are no hot Italian men robbing something electronically... Me and ser need some fun on the way cos if we can get caught we can at least say who we done... What we done I mean


My kinda lass, i like it before you fixed it :sneaky2:



Kaywoodham said:


> I can't wear those things they kill me lol


the key is training.....stairs...and long hours....you control your feet, not the other way round!!!!!


----------



## George-Bean

take those eggs out of the fridge, next thing you'll be storing cheese in it too...............


----------



## lxm

Pepsimax.... boooo!

Kay.. you were in a bizzare dream of mine last night.. ! what the fhek! lol


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> Pepsimax.... boooo!
> 
> Kay.. you were in a bizzare dream of mine last night.. ! what the fhek! lol


I HAVE WET DREAMS ABOUT HER TOO MATE


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Pepsimax.... boooo!
> 
> Kay.. you were in a bizzare dream of mine last night.. ! what the fhek! lol


I'm allowed Pepsi max take it up with jim! ... Yeah thought u wouldn't lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I HAVE WET DREAMS ABOUT HER TOO MATE


Filth pure filth!!


----------



## Jay.32

you love it :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

That's legs trained, abs trained and 25minutes cardio done. Fuked. Lol. Put my weight up again on leg extensions, still not heavy enough I don't think so up it goes again next week! Put weight up on leg press today it killed my felt like my knees were gona Buckle but I done it  deadlifts and calf press was the same as last week. Happy days now to eat some CHICKEEENNNNN! Starving isn't the word!


----------



## lxm

I love this mother fhking motivation! it suits you so much better!!!!

no filth sorry to dissapoint.. just bizzare.. :cool2:


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> I love this mother fhking motivation! it suits you so much better!!!!
> 
> no filth sorry to dissapoint.. just bizzare.. :cool2:


I know I'm not great at being miserable lol


----------



## Queenie

No need to be miserable! Your head's back in the game


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm allowed Pepsi max take it up with jim! ... Yeah thought u wouldn't lol


Not a thing wrong with Pepsi max


----------



## lxm

I loled....

ermmmm ?


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> That's legs trained, abs trained and 25minutes cardio done. Fuked. Lol. Put my weight up again on leg extensions, still not heavy enough I don't think so up it goes again next week! Put weight up on leg press today it killed my felt like my knees were gona Buckle but I done it  deadlifts and calf press was the same as last week. Happy days now to eat some CHICKEEENNNNN! Starving isn't the word!


On leg press

Make sure the line of your knees dose not come over the line of your toe's.

On extensions

If the weight is too light for the rep range dnt stop because your there... Go to failure no matter what the reps and go heavier the following week or count it as an extra warm up and up the weight...

Never do a set and think oh that was easy could have git a lot more... Fvcking get the lot more and do it diff next week! You fvcking pussy!


----------



## big_jim_87

Glad to see your head is back...

Been there done it... Now back and even tho its tough its better then the sad ass I was...

Same with you! Head down n crack on!


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> On leg press
> 
> Make sure the line of your knees dose not come over the line of your toe's.
> 
> On extensions
> 
> If the weight is too light for the rep range dnt stop because your there... Go to failure no matter what the reps and go heavier the following week or count it as an extra warm up and up the weight...
> 
> Never do a set and think oh that was easy could have git a lot more... Fvcking get the lot more and do it diff next week! You fvcking pussy!


I keep them in line, feet about shoulder width apart and quite high and try to keep my knees straight and don't let them come in as I go down (all the way) it's fukin hard! It kills my ass! (last bit sounds rude) ha.

I always go to failure on the last rep but get too high.. I managed I think 15 until failure today which surely is too high after the warm up sets and should more be 10/11. It kills me at the time but next time I will just keep adding weight til I get 10/11.

Less of the pussy, u been nearon having a period in your journal the last week so emotional it sounds like my mental state when it's the time of the month lol


----------



## bottleneck25

Kaywoodham said:


> So just back from the gym and enjoying a nice bowl of coco rocks (thanks milky  )
> 
> 4 x 8 of each. Last set until failure.
> 
> Overhead dumbbell press 8kg (up from 7kg)
> 
> Lateral raises 4kg (can't seem to get the weight up ever doing these!?)
> 
> Hammer curls 6kg
> 
> Face pulls 7.5kg
> 
> Done my stretches aswell. Clicking in my shoulder blade still doing my effing head in wish it would just go away!
> 
> Was nice and quiet and was a good session
> 
> Can see a lot more of my veins everytime I train starting to pop out, guessing that's a good thing lol.


with the lateral raises i think it hard to up the weight for months now i like to keep my reps high on this exercise tho with good form .. in regards to the clicking shoulder do you do rotary cuff exercises before you train ?


----------



## dipdabs

bens1991 said:


> with the lateral raises i think it hard to up the weight for months now i like to keep my reps high on this exercise tho with good form .. in regards to the clicking shoulder do you do rotary cuff exercises before you train ?


Yeah I do, clicking is better than it was and my PT is watching it so we will see if it goes eventually! It's just so irritating!


----------



## dipdabs

bens1991 said:


> with the lateral raises i think it hard to up the weight for months now i like to keep my reps high on this exercise tho with good form .. in regards to the clicking shoulder do you do rotary cuff exercises before you train ?


Btw that's an old workout, doing different stuff now and weight on lateral raises has gone up


----------



## bottleneck25

Kaywoodham said:


> Btw that's an old workout, doing different stuff now and weight on lateral raises has gone up


i noticed that after id posted it lol you still have you coco pops after workouts ? going to start doing that myself lol i love coco pops .. my weight has stayed the same still only 12.5  youll be doing more than me soon


----------



## dipdabs

bens1991 said:


> i noticed that after id posted it lol you still have you coco pops after workouts ? going to start doing that myself lol i love coco pops .. my weight has stayed the same still only 12.5  youll be doing more than me soon


Nah I don't anymore! I do miss them mind lol.

Haha I doubt that lateral raises are haaarrrrrd!! I'm only on 5's lol


----------



## bottleneck25

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I don't anymore! I do miss them mind lol.
> 
> Haha I doubt that lateral raises are haaarrrrrd!! I'm only on 5's lol


 haha im surposed to be eating clean but ive just had a bit bowl of chocolate cherios lol was ace  how reps you getting out them i agree i hate lateral raises ..


----------



## dipdabs

bens1991 said:


> haha im surposed to be eating clean but ive just had a bit bowl of chocolate cherios lol was ace  how reps you getting out them i agree i hate lateral raises ..


They're fine if its after the gym to help restore glycogen levels or something... I can never remember exactly why... I stole it off milky anyway and he's being trained by pscarb. Ummm last set is til failure can't remember exactly how many but be at least 10


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh dinner



I've had chicken, turkey steak, steak and will have eggs later plus a shake. Think I will just wake up massive in the morning ha forget how good good food makes u feel!


----------



## Fatstuff

Think that's the nicest looking meal I've seen u have lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Think that's the nicest looking meal I've seen u have lol.


I've posted some well nice looking food pics on here what u sayin fat stuff!


----------



## dipdabs

A couple days ago I looked a bit fat skinny again with hardly any visible abs. Sh1t pic like but amazing what a few grams of decent carbs and lumps of protein can do in two days...


----------



## DeadpoolX

Where did you get your tattoo done ?


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> A couple days ago I looked a bit fat skinny again with hardly any visible abs. Sh1t pic like but amazing what a few grams of decent carbs and lumps of protein can do in two days...
> 
> View attachment 97650


Abs Looking good btw


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Where did you get your tattoo done ?


Big part of it done down chameleon but newest part done by Morgan Davies up the Bassett, he's really good and really listens to what u want


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Big part of it done down chameleon but newest part done by Morgan Davies up the Bassett, he's really good and really listens to what u want


Chameleon is the place a mate of mine keeps banging on about . I had my current ones done in London when I was 15 but really want something on my arm and want it done well like .

Never heard of Morgan Davies before . I used to hang around with the Bassett Boys too back in the day lmfao !


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Chameleon is the place a mate of mine keeps banging on about . I had my current ones done in London when I was 15 but really want something on my arm and want it done well like .
> 
> Never heard of Morgan Davies before . I used to hang around with the Bassett Boys too back in the day lmfao !


If u want an appointment I've got 2 hours booked there for the 18th dec but want this Morgan Davies to carry on the work and chameleon won't give my £40 deposit back


----------



## Jay.32

nice socks kay :lol:


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> If u want an appointment I've got 2 hours booked there for the 18th dec but want this Morgan Davies to carry on the work and chameleon won't give my £40 deposit back


Really ? That's a bit harsh of them . I'll pop down there this weekend and have a chat / look at some designs . Who you booked in to see

? I'll give you the £40 if I'm happy using them anyway .


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Really ? That's a bit harsh of them . I'll pop down there this weekend and have a chat / look at some designs . Who you booked in to see
> 
> ? I'll give you the £40 if I'm happy using them anyway .


I know I rang them literally a few hours after booking it aswell... But 'deposits are non refundable' even though it was for 2 and a half months later and they could of easy filled the booking again in that time. Lee is booked in to do it, he's the best down there and owns the shop. He is good and I love my tattoo and has done some wicked ones on others but I didn't get exactly what I wanted and when I went down there to make the appointment I couldnt speak to lee cos he was 'busy', and I wanted something original off the top of an artists head but they kept banging on about taking pictures in, I just didn't want googled pictures stamped on me like


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> I know I rang them literally a few hours after booking it aswell... But 'deposits are non refundable' even though it was for 2 and a half months later and they could of easy filled the booking again in that time. Lee is booked in to do it, he's the best down there and owns the shop. He is good and I love my tattoo and has done some wicked ones on others but I didn't get exactly what I wanted and when I went down there to make the appointment I couldnt speak to lee cos he was 'busy', and I wanted something original off the top of an artists head but they kept banging on about taking pictures in, I just didn't want googled pictures stamped on me like


I know what your saying . My mate had Lee do all his and he's v happy . I'm just looking at ideas at the moment but would like some inspiration from the person doing it for sure .

What you going for then on your next visit with the ink ?


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> I know what your saying . My mate had Lee do all his and he's v happy . I'm just looking at ideas at the moment but would like some inspiration from the person doing it for sure .
> 
> What you going for then on your next visit with the ink ?


Umm I gota have some background put in gna have some love hearts shaded in.. And I got a big gap left so was thinking of having the tree of life put there... Really random my tattoo lol



That's the bit lee done, well apart from the big black rose bit that's a cover up that someone else done, it's all got to be touched up highlighted with some white in places and I might have the odd flash of colour thrown in.

After the guy doing my new bit though and him thinking of it from the top of his head, doing the eye which is amazing completely freehand I think he will do a good job and sort it all out


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm I gota have some background put in gna have some love hearts shaded in.. And I got a big gap left so was thinking of having the tree of life put there... Really random my tattoo lol
> 
> View attachment 97658
> 
> 
> That's the bit lee done, well apart from the big black rose bit that's a cover up that someone else done, it's all got to be touched up highlighted with some white in places and I might have the odd flash of colour thrown in.
> 
> After the guy doing my new bit though and him thinking of it from the top of his head, doing the eye which is amazing completely freehand I think he will do a good job and sort it all out


Looks awesome . I love the randomness of it and I bet each individual part resembles something to you or something you like .

Im looking to get something on my arm below my shoulder tatt of the welsh footy emblem (sounds sad to have a football emblem tatt but I got it done after my 1st game playing for Wales when I was a kid + at the time I was the only welsh kid in a school in London )

I want it to combine a few different things and hopefully Chameleon can add/enhance my current ideas .

You training today ?


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Looks awesome . I love the randomness of it and I bet each individual part resembles something to you or something you like .
> 
> Im looking to get something on my arm below my shoulder tatt of the welsh footy emblem (sounds sad to have a football emblem tatt but I got it done after my 1st game playing for Wales when I was a kid + at the time I was the only welsh kid in a school in London )
> 
> I want it to combine a few different things and hopefully Chameleon can add/enhance my current ideas .
> 
> You training today ?


Ah no it sounds good! Tattoos are always better with a meaning.

Yup push session this morning once I've finished my shake, oats and supps. All this eating and drinking first thing is hard work!


----------



## dipdabs

Just got back from push session. Was a good session! Put all my weights up I'm finally using 10kg dumbbells Woop haha. Lateral raises... Same though lol. Done 20mins of cardio, sorted. That boy was in the gym tho and kept trying to talk to me, fuk my life lol. Backs hurting a bit must be the deadlifts  now time for chicken, rice, broccoli and a bit of nandos sweet chilli sauce


----------



## lxm

:whistling:



Kaywoodham said:


> Just got back from push session. Was a good session! *Put all my weights up I'm finally using 10kg dumbbells Woop haha.* Lateral raises... Same though lol. Done 20mins of cardio, sorted. That boy was in the gym tho and kept trying to talk to me, fuk my life lol. Backs hurting a bit must be the deadlifts  now time for chicken, rice, broccoli and a bit of nandos sweet chilli sauce


 h34r:


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> :whistling:
> 
> h34r:


What u laughing at Lewis! I'm not a man full of testosterone I'm not meant to be able to lift the 50's yet. What are u lifting then? Lol


----------



## lxm

lol my last bicep curls were 6's,8's & struggled a set on 10's... I find when I lift heavier I dont get perfect slow form.. and end up wobbling and not getting a pump... when I lift the lighter 6's and 8's I get nice slow controlled movement and form.. and I can really feel the muscles fill up with blood and feel 'fuzzy' if that makes sense.... 

shouldnt be admitting that but not too bothered!


----------



## dipdabs

It's not about the weight at the end of the day. Aslong as its heavy for u. I used the 10's for dumbbell press. I only ever benched 25kg before and only now can I do 10kg dumbbells, the barbell is a lot easier to master!


----------



## lxm

I honestly find lifting lighter weights, by the end of the last set and reps gives that muscle pump/fullness/heat! You having a day off tomorro ? your mond/wed/fri right ? Enjoy eating  x (or stuffing yer puss, as someone else would say)


----------



## dipdabs

Hmmm I duno... I like the whole warm up sets gradually getting heavier then doing the heaviest weight on the last working set. Kills me lol.

Nah I didn't train Monday so this week it's been tues weds and I will train tomorrow. Can't train fri sat or sun cos of work


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Just got back from push session. Was a good session! Put all my weights up I'm finally using 10kg dumbbells Woop haha. Lateral raises... Same though lol. Done 20mins of cardio, sorted. That boy was in the gym tho and kept trying to talk to me, fuk my life lol. Backs hurting a bit must be the deadlifts  now time for chicken, rice, broccoli and a bit of nandos sweet chilli sauce


Sounds good . I know what you mean about breakfast - I'm trying to get 1,000+ calories in me for breakfast and it's hard work some days .

10kg on lateral raises is awesome , nice one ! I've missed your story about this fella in the gym lol . What gym do you train at ?


----------



## Rykard

10kg db laterals is pretty impressive - good going


----------



## dipdabs

No no not 10kg on lateral raises! It was 10kg on db press. 5kg I'm at with lateral raises  I Meant they stayed the same weight as last week


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Sounds good . I know what you mean about breakfast - I'm trying to get 1,000+ calories in me for breakfast and it's hard work some days .
> 
> 10kg on lateral raises is awesome , nice one ! I've missed your story about this fella in the gym lol . What gym do you train at ?


Just Barry leisure centre at mo. and the boy in the gym is unimportant... Just a mistake I made recently... And nomatter how much I tell him to leave me alone he won't give up...

Where do u train?


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I keep them in line, feet about shoulder width apart and quite high and try to keep my knees straight and don't let them come in as I go down (all the way) it's fukin hard! It kills my ass! (last bit sounds rude) ha.
> 
> I always go to failure on the last rep but get too high.. I managed I think 15 until failure today which surely is too high after the warm up sets and should more be 10/11. It kills me at the time but next time I will just keep adding weight til I get 10/11.
> 
> Less of the pussy, u been nearon having a period in your journal the last week so emotional it sounds like my mental state when it's the time of the month lol


lol we can do a little experiment?

we can drive your hormone levels as crazy as mine are (low!) and push you to physical and mental exhaustion and mental torment, run your immune system down, give you a minimum of 120min cv a day with a max of 180min and 60-80min weight sessions with little rest and 20-35sets per session 5-6 days a week with a sleeping problem low ass calories and working 6-7nights a week with every one eating crisps, nuts ordering the odd Chinese take away on Sunday nights and with Monday and Tuesday night darts comes food like sausage, onion rings, chips, curry and rice and there all drinking and having fun right in front you when you haven't even the energy to go for p1ss (this was until they cut my hrs at work now its only 4-5 days) (I the assistant manager of a pub for them that dnt know) we can see how you feel after a few weeks of this... then compare it to the blobs that lasts what 4 days? and see were your at emotionally lol

remember I'm in charge... I could arrange this for you if you like?

just to see?


----------



## dipdabs

HAHAHAHAHAHA alright calm down jim no need for an essay


----------



## Fatstuff

big_jim_87 said:


> lol we can do a little experiment?
> 
> we can drive your hormone levels as crazy as mine are (low!) and push you to physical and mental exhaustion and mental torment, run your immune system down, give you a minimum of 120min cv a day with a max of 180min and 60-80min weight sessions with little rest and 20-35sets per session 5-6 days a week with a sleeping problem low ass calories and working 6-7nights a week with every one eating crisps, nuts ordering the odd Chinese take away on Sunday nights and with Monday and Tuesday night darts comes food like sausage, onion rings, chips, curry and rice and there all drinking and having fun right in front you when you haven't even the energy to go for p1ss (this was until they cut my hrs at work now its only 4-5 days) (I the assistant manager of a pub for them that dnt know) we can see how you feel after a few weeks of this... then compare it to the blobs that lasts what 4 days? and see were your at emotionally lol
> 
> remember I'm in charge... I could arrange this for you if you like?
> 
> just to see?


someones cranky on their diet:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> They're fine if its after the gym to help restore glycogen levels or something... I can never remember exactly why... I stole it off milky anyway and he's being trained by pscarb. Ummm last set is til failure can't remember exactly how many but be at least 10


yea but you dnt want them with milk

mix up a chock whey shake before you go to the gym and leave in the fridge then when you get home pore the whey over the cereal... you dnt even need chock cereal even special K, or Weetabix taste awesome with Ice cold whey! has to be really cold IMO to taste good!

but then the dinner table looks tasty to me right now as Im sure there is carbs in wood... ffs

I WANT CARBS!

found y self watching about 2hrs of "man vs food" DAVE then switched over to Channel 4 and continued on with "come dine with me" ffs lol


----------



## Fatstuff

big_jim_87 said:


> yea but you dnt want them with milk
> 
> mix up a chock whey shake before you go to the gym and leave in the fridge then when you get home pore the whey over the cereal... you dnt even need chock cereal even special K, or Weetabix taste awesome with Ice cold whey! has to be really cold IMO to taste good!
> 
> but then the dinner table looks tasty to me right now as Im sure there is carbs in wood... ffs
> 
> I WANT CARBS!
> 
> found y self watching about 2hrs of "man vs food" DAVE then switched over to Channel 4 and continued on with "come dine with me" ffs lol


come dine with me i can deal with on a diet ... but man vs food - what i would give to be able to smash some of them slabs of meat sandwiches he eatse - fcuk me!!


----------



## liam0810

big_jim_87 said:


> I WANT CARBS!
> 
> found y self watching about 2hrs of "man vs food" DAVE then switched over to Channel 4 and continued on with "come dine with me" ffs lol


That's pretty much all I watched when cutting. Id sit at home watching it hating the b4stard as he got to eat all that and all I had was fish, nuts and broccoli.


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA alright calm down jim no need for an essay


just wanted to point out the Blobs is a laugh compared to this

even a female bber would agree with me on this the blobs is a walk in the park and you cant do fvck all about it as its a natty accruing thing were as the main mental torture comes fro the fact that you know you COULD stop it at any point and just go to Nando's lol!



Fatstuff said:


> someones cranky on their diet:lol:


no actually surprisingly upbeat today...

last day of depletion (depending on 2mo a.m weight) then I get carbs! no more C.V! and no more training for a week (as I only take 2-3 days off training post comp ill be back at it by this time next week)

so actually starting to chill as I can see the light at the end of that LONG ASS tunnel lol

but then I maybe doing "The Stars Of Tomorrow" 2 weeks post Brits... so may well be a sad ass cvnt for a further 2 weeks lol

but for now Im in a good mood... for a change lol!


----------



## dipdabs

I think jim needs a cwtch!


----------



## dipdabs

Let's not start talking about periods now. Because I actually could have a conversation about them right now but u guys just wouldn't understand lol


----------



## dipdabs

Don't u all love jacks Tshirt btw


----------



## dipdabs

Oh oh and guess what I'm getting in my house... A pole


----------



## big_jim_87

Fatstuff said:


> come dine with me i can deal with on a diet ... but man vs food - what i would give to be able to smash some of them slabs of meat sandwiches he eatse - fcuk me!!


OMG he was tackling a slice of pizza that was 5LB! the Pizza place made a 30inch (or bigger I forget) Pizza that he was having a 5lb slice of!

when you think a 20inch rim on a car wheel is a big ass rim! this was 30inch!

they held up a 9month old baby next to the slice and the slice was longer and at its crust (the widest part) was twice the width of this baby! IT WAS HUGE! or the baby was a midgets baby... they never specified lol



liam0810 said:


> That's pretty much all I watched when cutting. Id sit at home watching it hating the b4stard as he got to eat all that and all I had was fish, nuts and broccoli.


I watched him not only eat this PIZZA but struggle! bloated, sweaty, had to go for a mid meal poo! (like me in the off season) and there was me with my 1.5lt bottle of Highland Spring and a 55g whey that Id mixed into a paste...

Honestly If a magic black dude with a 12inch cock said "suck me off and make it deep! and you swallow and you can have that pizza and it will magically make you leaner" Id have fvcking swallowed him!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97730
> 
> 
> Don't u all love jacks Tshirt btw


Quality!

such a funny kid... even the pose! lol!



Kaywoodham said:


> Oh oh and guess what I'm getting in my house... A pole


What like a lodger?

(Edited to make me seem like less of a nationalist... although there is nothing wrong with loving your country... but Wales aint my country so fvck yo sheep shagger's).


----------



## big_jim_87

ooohhh you think I should edit that out?...

just read it back...


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97730
> 
> 
> Don't u all love jacks Tshirt btw


haha i need one of them for my boy


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> ooohhh you think I should edit that out?...
> 
> just read it back...


Perhaps lolll


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> haha i need one of them for my boy


Tesco think I got it from dai!


----------



## liam0810

big_jim_87 said:


> OMG he was tackling a slice of pizza that was 5LB! the Pizza place made a 30inch (or bigger I forget) Pizza that he was having a 5lb slice of!
> 
> when you think a 20inch rim on a car wheel is a big ass rim! this was 30inch!
> 
> they held up a 9month old baby next to the slice and the slice was longer and at its crust (the widest part) was twice the width of this baby! IT WAS HUGE! or the baby was a midgets baby... they never specified lol
> 
> I watched him not only eat this PIZZA but struggle! bloated, sweaty, had to go for a mid meal poo! (like me in the off season) and there was me with my 1.5lt bottle of Highland Spring and a 55g whey that Id mixed into a paste...
> 
> Honestly If a magic black dude with a 12inch cock said "suck me off and make it deep! and you swallow and you can have that pizza and it will magically make you leaner" Id have fvcking swallowed him!


try and watch the Great British Bake off. I'd stab a baby for some of those cakes!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm getting really worried about u guys. Ever thought of counselling?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Tesco think I got it from dai!


cheers


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm getting really worried about u guys. Ever thought of counselling?


nothing wrong with us! Well Jim maybe but not me!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> try and watch the Great British Bake off. I'd stab a baby for some of those cakes!


Thats one of the worst things Ive ever heard lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Thats one of the worst things Ive ever heard lol


hmm maybe you're right. Ok i'd sell a baby for one of those cakes. is that better?


----------



## Fatstuff

big_jim_87 said:


> OMG he was tackling a slice of pizza that was 5LB! the Pizza place made a 30inch (or bigger I forget) Pizza that he was having a 5lb slice of!
> 
> when you think a 20inch rim on a car wheel is a big ass rim! this was 30inch!
> 
> they held up a 9month old baby next to the slice and the slice was longer and at its crust (the widest part) was twice the width of this baby! IT WAS HUGE! or the baby was a midgets baby... they never specified lol
> 
> I watched him not only eat this PIZZA but struggle! bloated, sweaty, had to go for a mid meal poo! (like me in the off season) and there was me with my 1.5lt bottle of Highland Spring and a 55g whey that Id mixed into a paste...
> 
> Honestly If a magic black dude with a 12inch cock said "suck me off and make it deep! and you swallow and you can have that pizza and it will magically make you leaner" Id have fvcking swallowed him!


That pizza sounds immense! I love that program, some of that food is disgustingly heart attack inducingly appetising LOL


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> hmm maybe you're right. Ok i'd sell a baby for one of those cakes. is that better?


Na liked it better the first time ha


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> try and watch the Great British Bake off. I'd stab a baby for some of those cakes!


LOL!

I know Iv said this before but Aids is were its at... we could all eat what the FVCK we want and still lose weight!



Kaywoodham said:


> I'm getting really worried about u guys. Ever thought of counselling?


yes... lol

nah not really

Iv had a few things happen to me growing up that a professional would say has damaged me... and that I should seek counseling... but IMHO its for the mentally weak and solves nothing... Its like anti depressants I know so many ppl on em and they just make shyt worse!

Sarah after child birth went to docs for some thing silly like asthma pump and nearly broke down crying over her weight and stuff to do with George (baby blues lol) they wanted to give her counseling and anti depressants... when she told me I hit the fvcking roof!

no way was she going on any thing and if she needed to talk she can talk to me!

few weeks later she was fine lol lost loads of weight and mentally stable (needs to be to put up with me and drag my ass through a prep)

I know it was just a silly comment but counseling anti depressants and any thing like that are bad news!

girl who drinks in bar/pub I work in has started and says she is happy now... but her fella says she is dopy now with the med's lol


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> nothing wrong with us! Well Jim maybe but not me!


Im 100% damaged after all this!


----------



## liam0810

big_jim_87 said:


> Im 100% damaged after all this!


Dealing with Kay or prepping for the weekend? both would fcuk any man up!


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Thats one of the worst things Ive ever heard lol


I nearly said some thing but thought it through and thought that was crossing the line... so I kept the post to my self...

made the stabbing sound tame... so really would have been crossing the line!


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> I nearly said some thing but thought it through and thought that was crossing the line... so I kept the post to my self...
> 
> made the stabbing sound tame... so really would have been crossing the line!


Lol PM me it !


----------



## big_jim_87

Fatstuff said:


> That pizza sounds immense! I love that program, some of that food is disgustingly heart attack inducingly appetising LOL


Did you see the Alaskan burger?

was 16inches tall with 4 burgers, bacon, ham, 2 types of cheese 3 slices of bun, I think it had eggs in there too with onion rings etc and come with 2lb of chips!

and it come with a sauce called fat ass sauce... mayo, butter and a few other fatty things added in there too... must have been a good 4,000cal burger plus the chips!

It was at the foot of a well known hiking mountain so was like a feed up caff before you head off... was huge!


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> Dealing with Kay or prepping for the weekend? both would fcuk any man up!


Both! your spot on with that!


----------



## Dai Jones

big_jim_87 said:


> Did you see the Alaskan burger?
> 
> was 16inches tall with 4 burgers, bacon, ham, 2 types of cheese 3 slices of bun, I think it had eggs in there too with onion rings etc and come with 2lb of chips!
> 
> and it come with a sauce called fat ass sauce... mayo, butter and a few other fatty things added in there too... must have been a good 4,000cal burger plus the chips!
> 
> It was at the foot of a well known hiking mountain so was like a feed up caff before you head off... was huge!


too much but damn your making me hungry


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Both! your spot on with that!


Fuk u! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

I'm sitting with jack in McDonald's while he scoffs a happy meal and I'm just say with a latte. A fukin latte FFS! When McDonald's is my favourite place in the whole entire world to eat! I might cry.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm now sitting just looking and analysing everyone telling myself how out of shape they are and even the slim ones are probably fat skinny and covered in cellulite under their clothes. I <3 being a nice person


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm now sitting just looking and analysing everyone telling myself how out of shape they are and even the slim ones are probably fat skinny and covered in cellulite under their clothes. I <3 being a nice person


Bitchy aren't we tonight


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Bitchy aren't we tonight


I always am didn't u notice


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I always am didn't u notice


Nope


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Just Barry leisure centre at mo. and the boy in the gym is unimportant... Just a mistake I made recently... And nomatter how much I tell him to leave me alone he won't give up...
> 
> Where do u train?


I haven't been to Barry Leisure Gym for a long time but used to be a member of Fitspace more recently as I lived in St.Nicholas for a while before moving back to Barry last August . Just spent a few quid on converting my basement into a gym now tho so mostly train at home when I'm working local .

What they charging for membership at Barry Leisure these days ?

If you need him to disappear btw , it can be arranged ! lol


----------



## dipdabs

Ah good uve got somewhere to do it at home!

I joined with a mate think I was paying around 20quid a month but won't be doing it with her anymore. Plus it's just been taken over by parkwood leisure (who own Cardiff international pool) and its all being refurbished. See the prices on the wall today going to be £30 a month.

Haha nah he's harmless, it's my fault for getting involved with him in the first place, he's only rang me once today telling me to text him which is a good sign. Obviously not text him so tomorrow hopefully I get no calls


----------



## dipdabs

Can't wait to train in the morning. Not looking forward to the sleep deprivation that comes with work though tomorrow, sleeping had been really good this week. No nightmares, no night sweats, no waking up, no not being able to get to sleep, it makes a nice change! Well saying that I don't know 100% if I'm in work yet. But yeah training woo  off to bed soon in my new pyjamas, love new pyjamas


----------



## big_jim_87

any one ever ordered from

www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk ?

looks good...

good brands like SPS, Muscle Junkie and SSN... all pretty good prices too...


----------



## Ser

Jim, i am a few pages back...but YOU try having the period from hell...believe me, its not as simple as it looks when written! Thats why i started using gear....when i started i din't train at all...but even i couldn't bare to be around me.......but couldn't distance myself enough!!! Seems simple when written...but it ain't!


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> any one ever ordered from
> 
> www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk ?
> 
> looks good...
> 
> good brands like SPS, Muscle Junkie and SSN... all pretty good prices too...


U can **** off with your plugging in here!


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> Jim, i am a few pages back...but YOU try having the period from hell...believe me, its not as simple as it looks when written! Thats why i started using gear....when i started i din't train at all...but even i couldn't bare to be around me.......but couldn't distance myself enough!!! Seems simple when written...but it ain't!


Ser is right actually. A period from hell isn't nice. I need to go to the doctors about mine because of the mood swings/depression etc they give me. It's not nice to cope with every month plus there is the pain of them...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm now sitting just looking and analysing everyone telling myself how out of shape they are and even the slim ones are probably fat skinny and covered in cellulite under their clothes. I <3 being a nice person


I hate wimin


----------



## DeadpoolX

JANIKvonD said:


> I hate wimin


You know you love 'em really !

They are probably the main reason you look like you do in your Avi :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> I hate wimin


C'mon now I wouldn't usually do that but sitting in McDonald's and not eating for me is mental torture! Why am I on here I'm running well late lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah good uve got somewhere to do it at home!
> 
> I joined with a mate think I was paying around 20quid a month but won't be doing it with her anymore. Plus it's just been taken over by parkwood leisure (who own Cardiff international pool) and its all being refurbished. See the prices on the wall today going to be £30 a month.
> 
> Haha nah he's harmless, it's my fault for getting involved with him in the first place, he's only rang me once today telling me to text him which is a good sign. Obviously not text him so tomorrow hopefully I get no calls


That's interesting , is the swimming pool being renovated as well or just the gym ?


----------



## Jay.32

DeadpoolX said:


> I haven't been to Barry Leisure Gym for a long time but used to be a member of Fitspace more recently as I lived in St.Nicholas for a while before moving back to Barry last August . Just spent a few quid on converting my basement into a gym now tho so mostly train at home when I'm working local .
> 
> What they charging for membership at Barry Leisure these days ?
> 
> *If you need him to disappear btw , it can be arranged !* lol


Hey.... im the fckin Godfather around here!!!! dont you be preying on my taffet..


----------



## DeadpoolX

Jay.32 said:


> Hey.... im the fckin Godfather around here!!!! dont you be preying on my taffet..


Ha ha . I'm a happily married man Jay , just looking out for a fellow Barry'un !

What part of South Wales you from ?


----------



## dipdabs

Taffet!! HAHAHAHAHAHA that's brilliant!


----------



## Jay.32

DeadpoolX said:


> Ha ha . I'm a happily married man Jay , just looking out for a fellow Barry'un !
> 
> What part of South Wales you from ?


Newport mate..


----------



## Jay.32

DeadpoolX said:


> Ha ha . I'm a happily married man Jay , just looking out for a fellow Barry'un !
> 
> What part of South Wales you from ?


Newport mate..


----------



## DeadpoolX

Gotta love Zooport !

I'm trying to make my way through your journal too . I haven't read this much since I was in school and rumours went round that there was sex talk in Canterbury Tales !


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Gotta love Zooport !
> 
> I'm trying to make my way through your journal too . I haven't read this much since I was in school and rumours went round that there was sex talk in Canterbury Tales !


It's pretty much the same as the rest of ours. Filth lol


----------



## dipdabs

Who is this model? The fit one obv


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> It's pretty much the same as the rest of ours. Filth lol


Sounds good to me !


----------



## lxm

that would be one of the heavenly blessed beauties from Victorias secret:whistling:


----------



## liam0810

lxm said:


> that would be one of the heavenly blessed beauties from Victorias secret:whistling:


i think she means one on the right mate


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> i think she means one on the right mate


Yeh the one on the left is just skinny. I'm never going back to chicken legs lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeh the one on the left is just skinny. I'm never going back to chicken legs lol


the one on the left needs a bit of sun!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> the one on the left needs a bit of sun!


Or mt2!


----------



## bigtommay

My vote goes to the one on the left. Nice natural colour and not sunbedded to fvck! :lol: she wont be going crisp in her 30s!


----------



## dipdabs

bigtommay said:


> My vote goes to the one on the left. Nice natural colour and not sunbedded to fvck! :lol: she wont be going crisp in her 30s!


Who r u? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Anyway im not after a vote for who likes what girl lol I'm simply wondering who the one on the right is!


----------



## Queenie

I think the one on the right is Nathalia... she won the bikini class at this years olympia... totally amazing physique. our bikini classes over here have A LOT of catching up to do.


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> I think the one on the right is Nathalia... she won the bikini class at this years olympia... totally amazing physique. our bikini classes over here have A LOT of catching up to do.


She looks amazing. I will look like that one day...  lol (I wish)


----------



## bigtommay

Kaywoodham said:


> Who r u? Lol


I'm that models boyfriend! :laugh:


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> She looks amazing. I will look like that one day...  lol (I wish)


yup! check out her glutes... if i wasn't so intent on bodyfitness, i'd totally go for her 'look'


----------



## Queenie

bigtommay said:


> I'm that models boyfriend! :laugh:


she's an athlete... not a model.


----------



## dipdabs

bigtommay said:


> I'm that models boyfriend! :laugh:


In your dreamssss lol


----------



## bigtommay

RXQueenie said:


> she's an athlete... not a model.


The one on the left?


----------



## liam0810

She's called Nathalia Melo

http://www.nutrex.com/team-nutrex/nathalia-melo.asp

here she is working out. God bless her


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> She's called Nathalia Melo
> 
> http://www.nutrex.com/team-nutrex/nathalia-melo.asp
> 
> here she is working out. God bless her


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! im in love :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

Ah forgot to mention in here today, I think... I had a great pull session today plus abs and cardio  I thought seeing as I put my weights up on everything else this week I thought I would on today's session but I was just too sore from putting em up yesterday. So I messed up lat pull downs a bit and struggled too much on the last set from putting the weight up so I left the others the same. Will try again putting weight up next week


----------



## DeadpoolX

bigtommay said:


> I'm that models boyfriend! :laugh:


Talking about making ppl disappear , Where's the Welsh Godfather gone ?


----------



## bigtommay

DeadpoolX said:


> Talking about making ppl disappear , Where's the Welsh Godfather gone ?


 :confused1: I don't follow?


----------



## defdaz

I'm actually making a 3D model of Nathalia. I'm taking my sweet time over it.  :lol:


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> I'm actually making a 3D model of Nathalia. I'm taking my sweet time over it.  :lol:


Get one of these and make it look like her

http://www.realdoll.com/cgi-bin/snav.rd

Don't worry Kay there is a male doll on there. You could make it look like your favourite UKM member!


----------



## liam0810

Actually LXM I think this may be the answer to your prayers!


----------



## lxm

Morning woodham. Liam those models are actually scary.. makes me feel sick! back off. :death:


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Morning woodham. Liam those models are actually scary.. makes me feel sick! back off. :death:


He may have a point to be fair. A lot easier to put up with than a woman that has a time of the month and likes to nag a lot (cos we all do) lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> He may have a point to be fair. A lot easier to put up with than a woman that has a time of the month and likes to nag a lot (cos we all do) lol


Very true. Or you could try and find a gorgeous mute girl


----------



## lxm

this seriously aint going down a good path.... :lol:

No issue attracting initially just when it gets to a point.. and I slip out of gear.. Obviously havent seen the MA misses! lol.

Something to spice up th morning.


----------



## liam0810

lxm said:


> this seriously aint going down a good path.... :lol:
> 
> No issue attracting initially just when it gets to a point.. and I slip out of gear.. Obviously havent seen the MA misses! lol.
> 
> Something to spice up th morning.


Well get one of these and practice the more intimate moments with her!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Very true. Or you could try and find a gorgeous mute girl


I reckon a mute one would just do things like hit u more or cut up just too many clothes


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> this seriously aint going down a good path.... :lol:
> 
> No issue attracting initially just when it gets to a point.. and I slip out of gear.. Obviously havent seen the MA misses! lol.
> 
> Something to spice up th morning.


Don't worry Lewis I'm the same. And I only attract guys that have a misses lol


----------



## lxm

Its just I end up like the other half of the akward school yard couple.. lol! No motivation to get sh1t rolling.. it gets a tad boring and I get fhked off! or I fhk off on my own accord:rolleyes:


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Its just I end up like the other half of the akward school yard couple.. lol! No motivation to get sh1t rolling.. it gets a tad boring and I get fhked off! or I fhk off on my own accord:rolleyes:


It don't matter anyway. U r young, leave girls til you are about 30 and have to start thinking about settling down until then don't bother cos if u start now I can guarantee 3 split ups between now and then lol


----------



## Guest

I really need to stop banging on about Kays glutes and legs but I've just seen her new avi!

All i'll say is I'm off to look at rings tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs

Spawn of Haney said:


> I really need to stop banging on about Kays glutes and legs but I've just seen her new avi!
> 
> All i'll say is I'm off to look at rings tomorrow


When's the wedding lol


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> When's the wedding lol


In my dreams we're already married 

I'll just hand you my card an you just tell me when an where haha.


----------



## Hartman

Tryingtofindawaytomakekaysavipicbigger!


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> Tryingtofindawaytomakekaysavipicbigger!


Cos I'm nice lol 

Excuse the dodgy pyjamas ha


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Cos I'm nice lol
> View attachment 98024
> 
> 
> Excuse the dodgy pyjamas ha


Oi Missy,

Thought we were keeping it serious in here now !


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Oi Missy,
> 
> Thought we were keeping it serious in here now !


Um yeah... About that... Lol


----------



## Hartman

Lol, great work miss :thumbup:


----------



## Hartman

Milky said:


> Oi Missy,
> 
> Thought we were keeping it serious in here now !


That looks pretty serious to me, gotta agree milky!.....

Hehe sorry!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Kaywoodham said:


> Cos I'm nice lol
> View attachment 98024
> 
> 
> Excuse the dodgy pyjamas ha


You need to make a trip to la senza or agent provocateur Kay...that top is something Bridget Jones would wear :001_tt2:

Cracking a55 though


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> Cos I'm nice lol
> View attachment 98024
> 
> 
> Excuse the dodgy pyjamas ha


Anyone would think you've been squatting for years. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Cos I'm nice lol
> View attachment 98024
> 
> 
> Excuse the dodgy pyjamas ha


This has just earnt Kay a few more carats!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

STOP TEASING EVERYONE KAY SPECIALLY ME IT AINT NICE lol ... 1 fine booty you got though


----------



## George-Bean

I always keep things on a sporting level on the forums but in this instance forgive me for saying "hell, nice ass".


----------



## dipdabs

To be fair I have only gained my ass from training, it's a bit like posting leg or arm shots but an ass shot instead


----------



## lxm

morning 

You working last night ?


----------



## dipdabs

Yh was sh1t. Got a headache and had 4 hours sleep. Stabbing in town, had to be police escorted to the car park to make sure we didn't stand in the blood. Not very nice end to the night really after all them people being mowed down by that crazy man! U ok Lewis?


----------



## constantbulk

George-Bean said:


> I always keep things on a sporting level on the forums but in this instance forgive me for saying "hell, nice ass".


tottally agree, nice bum love.......


----------



## Jay.32

guys it is a nice peach.... but she farts like a bloke!! :lol:


----------



## zack amin

gotta love giving you a mean seing an **** shot


----------



## lxm

As long as your safe pumpkin (lol :sneaky2: )

Family party last night... Do I need to say more!! followed by being up at 6am for work:huh:! but in an office for a couple of weeks so plenty time to surf.. :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh was sh1t. Got a headache and had 4 hours sleep. Stabbing in town, had to be police escorted to the car park to make sure we didn't stand in the blood. Not very nice end to the night really after all them people being mowed down by that crazy man! U ok Lewis?


Cardiff is such a nice place.


----------



## lxm

defdaz said:


> Cardiff is such a nice place.


They valleys nuff said!!


----------



## DeadpoolX

defdaz said:


> Cardiff is such a nice place.


I can honestly say, I think Cardiff is one of the safest places I have ever been for a night out . I've lived all over London and travel England & Wales with work and there are far "scummier" places IMO .

You get trouble where ever there is alcohol and people who can't handle it usually . :beer:

Or when the Valley peeps get all excited when they come down to Cardiff and see more than 12 people in a pub/bar !


----------



## BodyBuilding101

lxm said:


> They valleys nuff said!!


WTF you seriously temping????!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heath

Think more glute pics are required to analyse progress lol


----------



## dipdabs

I will PM u some mutant  lol.

Soooo not really eaten yet today. Not good seeing as I have 5 hours before I leave for work again... Time to go to morrisons, get a hot chicken and just devour it!


----------



## lxm

mind the greens!!

oooohhh and give the tesco foil chicken bag a good sniff for me haha! used to be my fav part of getting a hot chicken.. smelling the bag all the way home! :wub:


----------



## George-Bean

lxm said:


> mind the greens!!
> 
> oooohhh and give the tesco foil chicken bag a good sniff for me haha! used to be my fav part of getting a hot chicken.. smelling the bag all the way home! :wub: [/quote
> 
> There is something weird about this but I'm not sure what....


----------



## Heath

Kaywoodham said:


> I will PM u some mutant  lol.
> 
> Soooo not really eaten yet today. Not good seeing as I have 5 hours before I leave for work again... Time to go to morrisons, get a hot chicken and just devour it!


Brb checking inbox

Brb phoning virgin media to see if my Internet is playing up as no pictures received lol


----------



## dipdabs

Meh sh1t night in work. So tired but brain still working too much. Well least no flipping stabbings or crazy people out and about today in Cardiff! Can't wait to see my jack, would love a cwtch with him just now! Oh and today is the day oooofffff...... MCDONALD'S DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS... Yeaaahhhh babyyyyy!!


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Meh sh1t night in work. So tired but brain still working too much. Well least no flipping stabbings or crazy people out and about today in Cardiff! Can't wait to see my jack, would love a cwtch with him just now! Oh and today is the day oooofffff...... *MCDONALD'S DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS*... Yeaaahhhh babyyyyy!!


Go girl... you dominate that burger.... :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

We have a Turkish couple who run a cob van, she makes handmade lamb burgers on stone ground bread (shes near the gym), they are immense and taste beautiful, Ive not had a ham/beef burger since having lamb burger, there's just no comparison.


----------



## Heath

George-Bean said:


> We have a Turkish couple who run a cob van, she makes handmade lamb burgers on stone ground bread (shes near the gym), they are immense and taste beautiful, Ive not had a ham/beef burger since having lamb burger, there's just no comparison.


Nah it's all about the ostrich burger!


----------



## lxm

Woodham stop lurking... we can all see the wee green lights on!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Hey Miss Woodham , did you fancy any of the gym equipment I'm getting rid of . I'm happy to deliver free to anyone in and around Barry but don't wanna leave it too close to when I move house so getting organized now .

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/198795-home-gym-equipment-sale.html

P.S I need you to help motivate my mrs . I've got her to look at your journal and she's inspired but still needs motivating after having 3 kids in 4 years .


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Woodham stop lurking... we can all see the wee green lights on!


I haven't really been online at all this afternoon, too busy cleaning... That's after I tried sleeping instead but it just wasn't happening


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Hey Miss Woodham , did you fancy any of the gym equipment I'm getting rid of . I'm happy to deliver free to anyone in and around Barry but don't wanna leave it too close to when I move house so getting organized now .
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/198795-home-gym-equipment-sale.html
> 
> P.S I need you to help motivate my mrs . I've got her to look at your journal and she's inspired but still needs motivating after having 3 kids in 4 years .


Ummm I don't think so but thank u, if I had stuff in my house it would just be great for collecting dust lol.

What's your misses looking to do? Is it something she actually wants to do?

3 kids in 4 years... Wow, must be such hard work to do that! U were a busy boy weren't u lol


----------



## dipdabs

Well where to start  I'm obviously not going to be able to eat all of this, but my eyes in the shop well and stomach just wanted it all, so pick at a bit of everything and whatever's left is getting binned before bed!


----------



## George-Bean

Rach made these buggers, I had one, the others are going to work :-


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Rach made these buggers, I had one, the others are going to work :-


Ah they look great! Whenever I try being creative with icing it goes very wrong... I then say jack done it 

My Chinese George mmmm


----------



## George-Bean

I buy a Chinese very occasionally, I can make decent Chinese food but not quite like they do.


----------



## mal

Ide eat them there jaffa cakes for sure,if they are jaffa's?


----------



## dipdabs

mal said:


> Ide eat them there jaffa cakes for sure,if they are jaffa's?


They sure are


----------



## 25434

Oh lawwwwd! food, food everywhere....foooooooooooood..:laugh: just dropping by for a read, Happy Sunday K.


----------



## Bulking2k10

you post these pictures, just when I swore I would never W*** again :/


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwwd! food, food everywhere....foooooooooooood..:laugh: just dropping by for a read, Happy Sunday K.


And u flubs  how u doing chick?


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> you post these pictures, just when I swore I would never W*** again :/


Yh sorry about that! Lol


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> And u [Redacted]  how u doing chick?


Doing good thanks. Training like a good 'un and this week attempting to start the leaning up, not for comp, just so I can lose the blub and put it back on again over xmas.....cough....as one does. :laugh: You're looking good Kay, and ahem...when I've dragged my sorry ass up from behind my knees mine will look EXACTLY...errmm...hee hee...sort of?....very vaguely? like yours..

Okayeeeeeee...NOT ONE BIT THEN! :laugh: :laugh: but I live in hope, yes sireeeeeee, I live in hope..hahaha

Hey, take care missy.


----------



## Bulking2k10

its okay cutie :tt2: I admire your physique, not only through the Body Building Perspective, But through the ughh ughhhh ughhhhh perspective lolz


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Ummm I don't think so but thank u, if I had stuff in my house it would just be great for collecting dust lol.
> 
> What's your misses looking to do? Is it something she actually wants to do?
> 
> 3 kids in 4 years... Wow, must be such hard work to do that! U were a busy boy weren't u lol


I was a busy boy yes lol !

She's looking to tone up and lose some fat , but mainly around her stomach . She knows the stretch marks will never disappear but just wants a flatter tummy and more definition in her arms and legs too .

I'm on a bulk atm so it's hard cooking kids food , my food and then right food for her ! Plus none of her mates go to the gym or anything or would train with her at our gym at home .


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> I was a busy boy yes lol !
> 
> She's looking to tone up and lose some fat , but mainly around her stomach . She knows the stretch marks will never disappear but just wants a flatter tummy and more definition in her arms and legs too .
> 
> I'm on a bulk atm so it's hard cooking kids food , my food and then right food for her ! Plus none of her mates go to the gym or anything or would train with her at our gym at home .


Well the food thing is just something that would firstly need to be mastered to be honest. Yes it's difficult and time consuming but that's the price u pay to look good lol.

If she felt better going to the gym with someone I'm obviously in there 3 times a week so she could come along with me. Would have to get a programme done tho cos I find it really difficult trying to train and help someone else when I don't actually know loads about training. Although the PT I use in the leisure centre is bloody amazing, I'm always saying it but he really really is and would put her at ease straight away ontop of motivating her and giving her a great programme.

Why don't u get her to sign up on here! She can explore it all a bit for herself then.

I duno where my old journal is on here, mind it's do filthy and full of rubbish it's best left lost lol but when I first joined I had a lot lot less confidence. So much do I used the gym but only ever hid myself away in the women's only room and had never touched a barbell in my life! I've come a long long way, and a hell of a lot of it is thanks to all the people on here who have supported me because in the real world I don't have anyone that does.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning son.

went a good 12pages back for any missed glute shots while on holiday....mehhh


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Well the food thing is just something that would firstly need to be mastered to be honest. Yes it's difficult and time consuming but that's the price u pay to look good lol.
> 
> If she felt better going to the gym with someone I'm obviously in there 3 times a week so she could come along with me. Would have to get a programme done tho cos I find it really difficult trying to train and help someone else when I don't actually know loads about training. Although the PT I use in the leisure centre is bloody amazing, I'm always saying it but he really really is and would put her at ease straight away ontop of motivating her and giving her a great programme.
> 
> Why don't u get her to sign up on here! She can explore it all a bit for herself then.
> 
> I duno where my old journal is on here, mind it's do filthy and full of rubbish it's best left lost lol but when I first joined I had a lot lot less confidence. So much do I used the gym but only ever hid myself away in the women's only room and had never touched a barbell in my life! I've come a long long way, and a hell of a lot of it is thanks to all the people on here who have supported me because in the real world I don't have anyone that does.


Hopefully you can support each other maybe. I know once she gets into it , she will get addicted (like I have) and keeping her going will be easier .

Not sure about her having a PT as most of the ones I know are clueless pervs , which is cool if your single but not when you have an angry husband lurking around :nono:

Do you ever train between 9:30am - 11:30am ? (that's when our youngest is in nursery so she has no kids to look after )


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Hopefully you can support each other maybe. I know once she gets into it , she will get addicted (like I have) and keeping her going will be easier .
> 
> Not sure about her having a PT as most of the ones I know are clueless pervs , which is cool if your single but not when you have an angry husband lurking around :nono:
> 
> Do you ever train between 9:30am - 11:30am ? (that's when our youngest is in nursery so she has no kids to look after )


It's not like a proper PT or costs anymore, just them doing your programmes is included in your membership. I can honestly say aswell there is nothing Pervy about him, I've mentioned him a lot before and when he first started helping me out I even said somewhere about how non Pervy he is. At the end of the day if she wants to get into it properly etc a proper programme is what u need and u will just have to let go of your angry husband issues that aren't going to help her lol.

I always train at that time because that's when jack is in nursery, sometimes mon tues weds as I do a push pull legs routine, or last week and this week I'm going to go tues weds thurs. last week I used Monday to kind of recuperate from the weekend and sort my food out which I think done me a lot of good.


----------



## Jay.32

Hey taffet... hope all is going well with you ....


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Hey taffet... hope all is going well with you ....


Oh look who it is deserts us all weekend then think u can just stroll back in... Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh look who it is deserts us all weekend then think u can just stroll back in... Lol


Ive been slogging my guts out all weekend.... havent you got any pity for your leader :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning son.
> 
> went a good 12pages back for any missed glute shots while on holiday....mehhh


Sorry yan I can't justify putting more up just yet il get branded an attention seeker as there is no change to my glutes since the last pic


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been slogging my guts out all weekend.... havent you got any pity for your leader :whistling:


Haven't we all soooo no not particularly lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Sorry yan I can't justify putting more up just yet il get branded an attention seeker as there is no change to my glutes since the last pic


ahwell, t!ts out?


----------



## George-Bean

If he is training you and he isn't checking you out he isn't a proper guy, whatever feminisation of men has taken place we are all still men and its what men do.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Haven't we all soooo no not particularly lol


where has the love gone!!!


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> If he is training you and he isn't checking you out he isn't a proper guy, whatever feminisation of men has taken place we are all still men and its what men do.


Well he isn't Pervy but there is that whole feeling of being a straight male and female... If that makes sense, and u can tell he is trying to be as professional as possible... I duno, I know what I mean lol but still deadpool needs to get over it am I right!?


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> It's not like a proper PT or costs anymore, just them doing your programmes is included in your membership. I can honestly say aswell there is nothing Pervy about him, I've mentioned him a lot before and when he first started helping me out I even said somewhere about how non Pervy he is. At the end of the day if she wants to get into it properly etc a proper programme is what u need and u will just have to let go of your angry husband issues that aren't going to help her lol.
> 
> I always train at that time because that's when jack is in nursery, sometimes mon tues weds as I do a push pull legs routine, or last week and this week I'm going to go tues weds thurs. last week I used Monday to kind of recuperate from the weekend and sort my food out which I think done me a lot of good.


Can you just pay as you go down there rather than a full membership ?

I'll have a word with her today and as long as you don't mind I'll see if she will join you for a session 1 morning this week .

That's good to know that he isn't pervy but he is either hiding it well or is as gay as a tap dancing Hyena !


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> ahwell, t!ts out?


I haven't got any anymore. U wana pay For me to have a boob job? Happy if u do...


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Can you just pay as you go down there rather than a full membership ?
> 
> I'll have a word with her today and as long as you don't mind I'll see if she will join you for a session 1 morning this week .
> 
> That's good to know that he isn't pervy but he is either hiding it well or is as gay as a tap dancing Hyena !


Yeah u can but I think it's quite expensive doing it that way if u get into it properly and go regularly.

Has she had an induction there? She will need one before she is allowed to use the gym


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I haven't got any anymore. U wana pay For me to have a boob job? Happy if u do...


fuk the boob job mucker, petite t!ts are awsome. u must be minted now anyway ya cheeky cvnt


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk the boob job mucker, petite t!ts are awsome. u must be minted now anyway ya cheeky cvnt


They aren't when it's mostly saggy loose skin and there isn't a bit of firmness left in them! I use to love my boobs. I hate them now, god dam training! Lol. Haaaa I wish. Work ain't been the greatest and I constantly fuk my bills and outgoings up. I need an accountant lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah u can but I think it's quite expensive doing it that way if u get into it properly and go regularly.
> 
> Has she had an induction there? She will need one before she is allowed to use the gym


She hasn't ever been there so no . She went to that girls only gym in Barry when it was open but said it was full of old women ( she's 28 ) just there for a gossip .

I do need to get over it , your right . Doubt I will though tho :rockon:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> They aren't when it's mostly saggy loose skin and there isn't a bit of firmness left in them! I use to love my boobs. I hate them now, god dam training! Lol. Haaaa I wish. Work ain't been the greatest and I constantly fuk my bills and outgoings up. I need an accountant lol


good'ol pair of spanials ears never hurt anyone


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> She hasn't ever been there so no . She went to that girls only gym in Barry when it was open but said it was full of old women ( she's 28 ) just there for a gossip .
> 
> I do need to get over it , your right . Doubt I will though tho :rockon:


Get her to get an induction.

Welllll to go to the gym she will need a programme/routine of some sort and be shown how to do it... Like I said I don't know loads about training and different exercises I've always had programmes done or jim gives me routines. I can't give her the same routine as me as we will be different and obviously need different weights etc which usually the PT would work out what weights to start off with. Ontop of that if she wants to lose a bit of fat it's something I don't know anything about really other than a bit about diet as I've never had to lose any weight myself, I've lost a bit of bodyfat but through weights alone.

And that attitude will get u nowhere mr! Jealousy is the devil.. Lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> good'ol pair of spanials ears never hurt anyone


Alreetttt they ain't that fukin bad lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Get her to get an induction.
> 
> Welllll to go to the gym she will need a programme/routine of some sort and be shown how to do it... Like I said I don't know loads about training and different exercises I've always had programmes done or jim gives me routines. I can't give her the same routine as me as we will be different and obviously need different weights etc which usually the PT would work out what weights to start off with. Ontop of that if she wants to lose a bit of fat it's something I don't know anything about really other than a bit about diet as I've never had to lose any weight myself, I've lost a bit of bodyfat but through weights alone.
> 
> And that attitude will get u nowhere mr! Jealousy is the devil.. Lol


Ok cool . I'll get her to do an induction with "Jim nice but Dim " and see how it goes .

I'm better now than I used to be ! The Green eyed monster only comes out on special occasions these days .


----------



## JANIKvonD

hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Ok cool . I'll get her to do an induction with "Jim nice but Dim " and see how it goes .
> 
> I'm better now than I used to be ! The Green eyed monster only comes out on special occasions these days .


This guys name is Neil, big jim on here is prepping me now so he gives me my routines and Neil shows me how to do it. Get her to book an induction and when she's there ask to book a programme in with Neil. Make sure it's with Neil though they might try giving her someone else but the rest are sh1t and don't take their training seriously well that's if they even train.

That's good to hear!!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> This guys name is Neil, big jim on here is prepping me now so he gives me my routines and Neil shows me how to do it. Get her to book an induction and when she's there ask to book a programme in with Neil. Make sure it's with Neil though they might try giving her someone else but the rest are sh1t and don't take their training seriously well that's if they even train.
> 
> That's good to hear!!


OK no probs . Niel it is then . If he ends up nailing my mrs then I'll find you Woodham !


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> OK no probs . Niel it is then . If he ends up nailing my mrs then I'll find you Woodham !


Lol lol he has a misses anyway apparently, I've checked lol


----------



## dipdabs

So I've just booked myself an appointment with an accountant for 12. I need to get my money sorted and some help with it I really do and it's about time I went to someone who can actually help me...


----------



## Bulking2k10

Kaywoodham said:


> They aren't when it's mostly saggy loose skin and there isn't a bit of firmness left in them! I use to love my boobs. I hate them now, god dam training! Lol. Haaaa I wish. Work ain't been the greatest and I constantly fuk my bills and outgoings up. I need an accountant lol


do 5 x 5 pushups with me laying accross your back, face down  , and do squats with me spotting your behind, arms around you so you dont slip...do i sound like a "pervy PT" yet?


----------



## lxm

Bulking2k10 said:


> do 5 x 5 pushups with me laying accross your back, face down  , and do squats with me spotting your behind, arms around you so you dont slip...do i sound like a "pervy PT" yet?


You got it spot on mate, just what shes after  Guys could learn a thing or two here!


----------



## Bulking2k10

lxm said:


> You got it spot on mate, just what shes after  Guys could learn a thing or two here!


lol indeed pal


----------



## lxm




----------



## DeadpoolX

I don't think you pass the PT exams if your not pervy .

When I say exams , I mean read Mens Health for a few months .


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol lol he has a misses anyway apparently, I've checked lol


Are you slightly disappointed that he's not pervy then ?


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Sorry yan I can't justify putting more up just yet il get branded an attention seeker as there is no change to my glutes since the last pic


Chicky, its your journal, do what the hell YOU want to do!! I haven't posted anything lately(pic wise) but thats cause i left the camera lead at me g/f's house:lol: Ask any old time member, i post ass, legs, fanny pics, whatever whenever i take em...and living with @weeman that happens alot! If folk don't want to see it, they can choose not to look!! Incidently i am going to see the g/f this week....so uk-m better beware:lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> ahwell, t!ts out?


YES! i want to see t1t progress:devil2:



Kaywoodham said:


> I haven't got any anymore. U wana pay For me to have a boob job? Happy if u do...


ehh, me too...if you get a free boob job i want one too, we can promise to share the boobage regularly in return


----------



## JANIKvonD

^ its decided then


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Ser said:


> ehh, me too...if you get a free boob job i want one too, we can promise to share the boobage regularly in return


Considering there are 61,993 ukm members, if each donated £1 you'd get a few boob jobs out of that :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Shall we put it to lorian? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

I do actually need some aswell. Look at all these from the weekend they all have fake boobs!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I do actually need some aswell. Look at all these from the weekend they all have fake boobs!
> 
> View attachment 98344


wow they look great is that the class you are looking to get into Kay


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> wow they look great is that the class you are looking to get into Kay


No.. I think they are all IFBB pros lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> No.. I think they are all IFBB pros lol


just cuz they are pro's doesn't mean you can't do that class, i thought you were looking to get on stage?


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> just cuz they are pro's doesn't mean you can't do that class, i thought you were looking to get on stage?


I am but I won't look as good as they do lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I am but I won't look as good as they do lol


Oi wrong attitude!!! Rome was not built in a day you will get there


----------



## RACK

Don't worry too much Kay, Gemma (girl I was seein/training) finshed top 6 at leeds and she's not got implants

(Girl with short hair on the right of the pic)


----------



## George-Bean

I dont like fake boobs, a lot of guys dont.


----------



## liam0810

As Rack said, fake boobs aren't needed to do well. Not all the girls who were at the Britts in the bikini class had implants.


----------



## Jay.32

I dont mind fake or real.. as long as they are still standing up on there own


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I dont mind fake or real.. as long as they are still standing up on there own


anything more than a handful is a waste imo.....sorry had to say it


----------



## dipdabs

Il just post a pic and see what everyone thinks yeah? Lol

Just got out the gym. Fvcked!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Il just post a pic and see what everyone thinks yeah? Lol
> 
> Just got out the gym. Fvcked!!


must of been a good workout :thumb: , might aswell yeh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Il just post a pic and see what everyone thinks yeah? Lol
> 
> Just got out the gym. Fvcked!!


yeh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> anything more than a handful is a waste imo.....sorry had to say it


so close to the neg button......but ur just to handsome lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right I was actually trying to get progress pics today cos I haven't done any posing ones for a few weeks but to be honest I just don't know how to fukin pose lol so I tried a bit lol but these pics should give an idea of my progress.



Bearing in mind the last pic I took can't remember when but cant be that long ago standing in a similar position was this...



I'm coming along well and didn't realise it.

I am having a fat day today tho lol


----------



## RACK

Look at the mirror not your phone


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Look at the mirror not your phone


Why u all know what I look like with my eyes up lol


----------



## George-Bean

Legs and arms are really coming on, can see it in these pictures more than ever before. Its paying off.


----------



## Ser

JANIKvonD said:


> ^ its decided then


I am glad we agree



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Considering there are 61,993 ukm members, if each donated £1 you'd get a few boob jobs out of that :whistling:


There would be enough boobies to be like these cats:lol:












Kaywoodham said:


> I am but I won't look as good as they do lol


Why woouldn't you? you might look better...won't know till you do it chicky!! :bounce:


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Right I was actually trying to get progress pics today cos I haven't done any posing ones for a few weeks but to be honest I just don't know how to fukin pose lol so I tried a bit lol but these pics should give an idea of my progress.
> 
> View attachment 98361
> View attachment 98362
> View attachment 98363
> View attachment 98364
> View attachment 98365
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind the last pic I took can't remember when but cant be that long ago standing in a similar position was this...
> 
> View attachment 98366
> 
> 
> I'm coming along well and didn't realise it.
> 
> I am having a fat day today tho lol


You are progressing nicely young lady, keep going!! Get up on stage and prove that we were all right and you were wrong


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> so close to the neg button......but ur just to handsome lol


A cheers :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Can see definite progress, when it comes to prepping for the show, don't think you'll have to do a 12 week one as you aren't that far off once water has been manipulated, etc


----------



## MissBC

If your doing bikini babe i would slow down the muscle growth and just look at perfecting what you have now as you will get marked down with to much muscle and they dont want abs which you are getting.. have a look at the bikini winners from the British Finals this weekend


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Right I was actually trying to get progress pics today cos I haven't done any posing ones for a few weeks but to be honest I just don't know how to fukin pose lol so I tried a bit lol but these pics should give an idea of my progress.
> 
> View attachment 98361
> View attachment 98362
> View attachment 98363
> View attachment 98364
> View attachment 98365
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind the last pic I took can't remember when but cant be that long ago standing in a similar position was this...
> 
> View attachment 98366
> 
> 
> I'm coming along well and didn't realise it.
> 
> I am having a fat day today tho lol


As you have just had a go at us for not commenting, looking good how your having a fat day I don't know legs coming on strong :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Right I was actually trying to get progress pics today cos I haven't done any posing ones for a few weeks but to be honest I just don't know how to fukin pose lol so I tried a bit lol but these pics should give an idea of my progress.
> 
> View attachment 98361
> View attachment 98362
> View attachment 98363
> View attachment 98364
> View attachment 98365
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind the last pic I took can't remember when but cant be that long ago standing in a similar position was this...
> 
> View attachment 98366
> 
> 
> I'm coming along well and didn't realise it.
> 
> I am having a fat day today tho lol


Looking good miss. The ab areas coming on lovely and the marks arent even visible now


----------



## dipdabs

MissBC said:


> If your doing bikini babe i would slow down the muscle growth and just look at perfecting what you have now as you will get marked down with to much muscle and they dont want abs which you are getting.. have a look at the bikini winners from the British Finals this weekend


Thing is though say when my arms are down like hanging normally lol they just look normal and nothing like the bikini girls but I guess that will be my fat covering it lol. Mentioned what uve said to jim as to be honest I really don't have a clue, I just train lol, but he thinks we will need to be careful because of my frame being so small. Like I might look quite big in them pics cos there is nothing to compare me to, well not big but u know what I mean lol, but we gota remember I'm like half the size of a normal person and don't want to strip the rest of the fat and go up looking like an anorexic midget compared to everyone else ha. Abs I can't seem to help since starting training they were popping out within a few weeks it's Wierd lol. I duno tho, let me know what I think and thanks for popping in btw!!


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> As you have just had a go at us for not commenting, looking good how your having a fat day I don't know legs coming on strong :thumb:


Haha that's better thanks dai


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Looking good miss. The ab areas coming on lovely and the marks arent even visible now


Thanks pat 

Ah they are still there it's just the light and sh1t camera!! If I posted a pic of my belly up close in bright daylight it would be a different story lol


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> You are progressing nicely young lady, keep going!! Get up on stage and prove that we were all right and you were wrong


Haha will do  thanks ser! Xxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks pat
> 
> Ah they are still there it's just the light and sh1t camera!! If I posted a pic of my belly up close in bright daylight it would be a different story lol


but those marks were well worth it when you look at your little boy.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha that's better thanks dai


haha no probs


----------



## dipdabs

@Ser I flipping love that cat pic btw hahaha

Omg jack hasn't stopped talking today and I mean getting 3 words out in the time it should of taken 1 word to come out. I can't think! I have so many strange made up stories in my head aswell from him I'm starting to wonder what they are teaching him at school! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> but those marks were well worth it when you look at your little boy.


Ah yh they don't bother me that much at the moment... Have my times and days where they do but not today lol


----------



## George-Bean

Kay said *Abs I can't seem to help since starting training they were popping out within a few weeks it's Weird lol.*

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Right I was actually trying to get progress pics today cos I haven't done any posing ones for a few weeks but to be honest I just don't know how to fukin pose lol so I tried a bit lol but these pics should give an idea of my progress.
> 
> View attachment 98361
> View attachment 98362
> View attachment 98363
> View attachment 98364
> View attachment 98365
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind the last pic I took can't remember when but cant be that long ago standing in a similar position was this...
> 
> View attachment 98366
> 
> 
> I'm coming along well and didn't realise it.
> 
> I am having a fat day today tho lol


well done mate absolutly fantastic progress, u should get up on stage rite now! (supportive enough? :turned: )

oh an *DAMN THAT SHOULDER* lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> well done mate absolutly fantastic progress, u should get up on stage rite now! (supportive enough? :turned: )
> 
> oh an *DAMN THAT SHOULDER* lol


Hahaha yh that's not bad thanks jan lol

What about my shoulder tho? Lol

I'm going on my pole for a bit. Stressed lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Looking good in new pics Kay. Shouldn't have mentioned the pole though set yourself up: You can come have a go on my pole cos I'm stressed too :laugh:


----------



## Ser

i go on the pole too when i am stressed....

oh, you didn't mean meat pole....did you? :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs

I should be so lucky to come into contact with a meat pole these days lolll


----------



## Bulking2k10




----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Looking good in new pics Kay. Shouldn't have mentioned the pole though set yourself up: You can come have a go on my pole cos I'm stressed too :laugh:


BA I've never seen u write something do rude! Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> BA I've never seen u write something do rude! Lol


HA its the quiet ones you watch out for, I've had so much caffiene today I just got excited lol and you laid it on plate !


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> I should be so lucky to come into contact with a meat pole these days lolll


Haha, expect an influx of pm's and offers


----------



## hackskii

Looking awesome Kay, legs look very nice.


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> Haha, expect an influx of pm's and offers


I wish. All talk no action these guys 

If u do make it down when I compete ser u can come have some wine and a go on the pole with me  I wanted to do this tonight but text everyone and no replies the boring [email protected]!


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> Looking awesome Kay, legs look very nice.


Thanks hacks where u been!!??


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> I wish. All talk no action these guys
> 
> If u do make it down when I compete ser u can come have some wine and a go on the pole with me  I wanted to do this tonight but text everyone and no replies the boring [email protected]!


haha, you have a lot to learn wee yin! I don't have 'some' wine...i will pickle your liver but yeah, i'm deffo up for that! i can share my pole with you if you want too:lol:

(Bri just had a sex wee:lol: )


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> haha, you have a lot to learn wee yin! I don't have 'some' wine...i will pickle your liver but yeah, i'm deffo up for that! i can share my pole with you if you want too:lol:
> 
> (Bri just had a sex wee:lol: )


Please don't, I will die lol

Il get u a few crates il stick with a bottle lol.

Yeah please, I don't mind sharing  *eyes light up*


----------



## Ser

:devil2: naughty!!!

Its AWN! :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> :devil2: naughty!!!
> 
> Its AWN! :bounce:


I don't wana b too drunk at that point mind, I'd like to remember this one for a change


----------



## Ser

Ooft, Bri already got in the car and wants to head to Wales:lol:

Not too much drink then chicky...but believe me...people never forget us


----------



## dipdabs

Hahaha  ukm is a whole better place with u on her ser!


----------



## Ser

K, it used to be fun on here before...i came back a few times and wondered wtf had happened....am on it this time though


----------



## hackskii

Ser said:


> K, it used to be fun on here before...i came back a few times and wondered wtf had happened....am on it this time though


What?

I am here. :cursing:

All the sex talk is not fair, I am married. :lol:


----------



## Ser

Scott, yes, you are one of the few still left who liked to have a laugh I have even sent out a few pm's asking the old lot to come back once in a while BUT, you are mostly online when its bedtime here...or when i'm at the gym in the afternoon. GODDAMN time difference!

Sex talk, treasing, banter and taking the p!ss(out of ourselves as well as each other) had this place like a wee community at one point, i stepped back in and claws were out all over and it was handbags at dawn every second post...am glad that the banter is returning to a fun level, i have been logging in alot again!

Yes, you are married, talking bout sex isn't actually having it(i am sure you know that, being married an all lol) HOWEVER...if you are up for a roll in the hay...i been dying to peg you for years...i just gotta stop you talking and hugging and jump on it we can talk and hug afters if you like though?


----------



## dipdabs

I know the handbags at dawn well... And thank god u stepped in a couple times and no1 argues with u ha and u write much worse stuff than me lololololollll


----------



## Milky

Ser said:


> Scott, yes, you are one of the few still left who liked to have a laugh I have even sent out a few pm's asking the old lot to come back once in a while BUT, you are mostly online when its bedtime here...or when i'm at the gym in the afternoon. GODDAMN time difference!
> 
> Sex talk, treasing, banter and taking the p!ss(out of ourselves as well as each other) had this place like a wee community at one point, i stepped back in and claws were out all over and it was handbags at dawn every second post...am glad that the banter is returning to a fun level, i have been logging in alot again!
> 
> Yes, you are married, talking bout sex isn't actually having it(i am sure you know that, being married an all lol) HOWEVER...if you are up for a roll in the hay...i been dying to peg you for years...i just gotta stop you talking and hugging and jump on it we can talk and hug afters if you like though?


They were good times and great laughs :lol:


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> I know the handbags at dawn well... And thank god u stepped in a couple times and no1 argues with u ha and u write much worse stuff than me lololololollll


Ah chicky, i'm a hard old burd:lol: My arguments on here are legendary.....as is my temper when its needed, thankfully folk have learned its easier NOT to argue with me, cause i will hunt the fookers down and rape them with large bulbous vegatables asking if they have had their 5 a day yet?(when i am on veg number 15 haha) 

Folk like to bully people they think aren't as 'strong' as them....the answer is to become a hard old sharp tongued bastid like me:laugh:



Milky said:


> They were good times and great laughs :lol:


Yes, it'll come back though, just needs a bit of effort Robsta (and many many others) contacted me elsewhere and asked me to return many times but i just couldn't be assed, now i am bullying everyone into putting the effort in, or taking over everyone's journals until they join the force...willingly or not!


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> I know the handbags at dawn well... And thank god u stepped in a couple times and no1 argues with u ha and u write much worse stuff than me lololololollll


Ah chicky, i'm a hard old burd:lol: My arguments on here are legendary.....as is my temper when its needed, thankfully folk have learned its easier NOT to argue with me, cause i will hunt the fookers down and rape them with large bulbous vegatables asking if they have had their 5 a day yet?(when i am on veg number 15 haha) 

Folk like to bully people they think aren't as 'strong' as them....the answer is to become a hard old sharp tongued bastid like me:laugh:



Milky said:


> They were good times and great laughs :lol:


Yes, it'll come back though, just needs a bit of effort Robsta (and many many others) contacted me elsewhere and asked me to return many times but i just couldn't be assed, now i am bullying everyone into putting the effort in, or taking over everyone's journals until they join the force...willingly or not!


----------



## lxm

@Ser

Ivw seen the old 300 page threads in adult lounge... Ur not wrong every night was a flipping orgy :whistling:


----------



## Ser

mostly do clubs these days...camera's ain't allowed hun...but the fun still happens

the original adult site where we posted is still there....lol


----------



## Craigyboy

Ser said:


> mostly do clubs these days...camera's ain't allowed hun...but the fun still happens
> 
> the original adult site where we posted is still there....lol


Link to said site please :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy

@Kaywoodham looking gooood :wub: shame about the face plant on the pole but hey I still defo would!


----------



## lxm

is that lorians alpha site ? came across it a while back whilst going through some really *old threads! *


----------



## hackskii

Ser said:


> HOWEVER...if you are up for a roll in the hay...i been dying to peg you for years...i just gotta stop you talking and hugging and jump on it we can talk and hug afters if you like though?


Wow, I almost got a twinge from that one:lol:

The talking and hugging would be considered foreplay for me.

Other wise the 2 minutes of your spare time would suggest I have issues with premature ejaculation.:eek:

But, I would rather tickle you, gaze into your gorgeous eyes, and listen to your Scottish accent to take me to another place I have never been.

I still never have sent you a pic of my Johnson either.

Crazy hijack on Kays journal:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Craigyboy said:


> @Kaywoodham looking gooood :wub: shame about the face plant on the pole but hey I still defo would!


Thanks  but what face plant!?


----------



## Craigyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks  but what face plant!?


Well almost the pole vid you posted with the sexy chic music in your panties


----------



## dipdabs

Craigyboy said:


> Well almost the pole vid you posted with the sexy chic music in your panties


That was in the taffy thread and I didn't nearly face plant it lol


----------



## lxm

@Ser cheers for the rep... first rep in over two weeks, *maybe others can take the hint*


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> @Ser cheers for the rep... first rep in over two weeks, *maybe others can take the hint*


Awww il b ther now hunni


----------



## dipdabs

It's busy in here tonight <3 it


----------



## Ser

Craigyboy said:


> Link to said site please :whistling:


 pm will be sent in a mo....



hackskii said:


> Wow, I almost got a twinge from that one:lol:
> 
> The talking and hugging would be considered foreplay for me.
> 
> Other wise the 2 minutes of your spare time would suggest I have issues with premature ejaculation.:eek:
> 
> But, I would rather tickle you, gaze into your gorgeous eyes, and listen to your Scottish accent to take me to another place I have never been.
> 
> I still never have sent you a pic of my Johnson either.
> 
> Crazy hijack on Kays journal:lol:


Shut up and cum in me!!!

...then i will talk and you can look in my eyes...i might even hug and stroke a bit:laugh:



Kaywoodham said:


> It's busy in here tonight <3 it


hehehe, its keeping me occupied! i <3 it too


----------



## weeman

Ser said:


> Chicky, its your journal, do what the hell YOU want to do!! I haven't posted anything lately(pic wise) but thats cause i left the camera lead at me g/f's house:lol: Ask any old time member, i post ass, legs, fanny pics, whatever whenever i take em...and living with @weeman that happens alot! If folk don't want to see it, they can choose not to look!! Incidently i am going to see the g/f this week....so uk-m better beware:lol:
> 
> YES! i want to see t1t progress:devil2:
> 
> ehh, me too...if you get a free boob job i want one too, we can promise to share the boobage regularly in return


being as this journal is mahoosive can i ask for condensed version of glute pics pictoral progress in one post? :innocent:

obvioulsy promise to return favour on either mine or sers part


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 98363


Damn that a55 

Nice progress Kay, do you train abs regularly or are you genetically gifted?


----------



## dipdabs

weeman said:


> being as this journal is mahoosive can i ask for condensed version of glute pics pictoral progress in one post? :innocent:
> 
> obvioulsy promise to return favour on either mine or sers part


Hahaha nice to see u weeman 

Recent glute shot



But no pectoral pics sorry lol

Now get ur wee erse oot!


----------



## dipdabs

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Damn that a55
> 
> Nice progress Kay, do you train abs regularly or are you genetically gifted?


I do train them often but don't really need to, I can not do them for weeks and they're still there


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaha nice to see u weeman
> 
> Recent glute shot
> 
> View attachment 98426
> 
> 
> But no pectoral pics sorry lol
> 
> Now get ur wee erse oot!


pm on its way...

and reminds me to send the other pm i promised in this thread earlier(i think it was this thread, board moving quickly again...its all good)...sh1t, sorry, forgot!!


----------



## weeman

appreciated and reciprocated!!!!

mg:


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaha nice to see u weeman
> 
> Recent glute shot
> 
> View attachment 98426
> 
> 
> But no pectoral pics sorry lol
> 
> Now get ur wee erse oot!


Ahem*****Cough******

I got something stuck in my eye:lol:


----------



## hackskii

weeman said:


> appreciated and reciprocated!!!!
> 
> mg:


Well, I gotta admit, your ass looks better than mine.

I am pretty sure that is a compliment of some type, me thinks:lol:


----------



## Ser

hackskii said:


> Ahem*****Cough******
> 
> I got something stuck in my eye:lol:


I do too....Bri got an instant stiffy and lunged at my face.....sadly he missed and i am now blind in one eye:cursing:



hackskii said:


> Well, I gotta admit, your ass looks better than mine.
> 
> I am pretty sure that is a compliment of some type, me thinks:lol:


I would like you to prove that...send me a pic and i will decide:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Woah nice ass weeman  *eyes light up once again today*

Ser I need a husband with an ass like that where did u find him


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> Woah nice ass weeman  *eyes light up once again today*
> 
> Ser I need a husband with an ass like that where did u find him


I need a husband with an ass like that too:lol:

Double the paycheck.


----------



## weeman

Kaywoodham said:


> Woah nice ass weeman  *eyes light up once again today*
> 
> Ser I need a husband with an ass like that where did u find him


why thank you 

it was a choice between that or the dirty pics,prob best i dont get myself banned after all these years lol

now,hmmmmm,wondering what else i can trade off with you lol


----------



## big_jim_87

man... Im so tempted to post glut shots in her now... lol


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> man... Im so tempted to post glut shots in her now... lol


dont mate cos the only way i can out do it is by posting disgusting home made filth shots :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

GET EM OUT JIM  *eyes now bulging out my head and lighting up*


----------



## dipdabs

weeman said:


> dont mate cos the only way i can out do it is by posting disgusting home made filth shots :lol: :lol:


Hmmm what if we offer the mods sexual favours not to ban u if u do? Lol


----------



## viewtothegym

Look really nice


----------



## big_jim_87

lol... yea I cant match them! haha!


----------



## weeman

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm what if we offer the mods sexual favours not to ban u if u do? Lol


fuk that,offer me the sexual favours and i'll post them not giving one fuk if i am banned or not lol

but do bear in mind ser and i can get to wales awfully fast in my car to take payment on said favours lol


----------



## big_jim_87

viewtothegym said:


> Look really nice


bud your gonna have to be more specific when you post up... I mean we have just had pics of weeman's ass posted up... who are you talking to?

kay I hope but could just as easy be weeman lol


----------



## dipdabs

Il get the toys ready


----------



## weeman

i remember the night a few years ago rams and i were just starting prep,it was cheat night and we were both online p1ssed out our heads on rum trying to out do each other,i think i won in the end as i posted live shot of me wearing ser's pink hot shorts with her dildo stuffed up my ass :lol: :lol:

being ginger i have no shame,jim knows this too being one as well.


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> fuk that,offer me the sexual favours and i'll post them not giving one fuk if i am banned or not lol
> 
> but do bear in mind ser and i can get to wales awfully fast in my car to take payment on said favours lol


even faster if there is an M5 on the rout lol!


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah @viewtothegym who u chatting about? U want @weeman's ass don't u


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> bud your gonna have to be more specific when you post up... I mean we have just had pics of weeman's ass posted up... who are you talking to?
> 
> kay I hope but could just as easy be weeman lol


mate its obv my ass he was talking about,my shot was moody,pert,pouted,nekid,i mean cmon,its a given!!!


----------



## viewtothegym

Lol im talking to kaywoodham she looks really nice, and i suppose if i was a women i would say weeman is nice too! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> i remember the night a few years ago rams and i were just starting prep,it was cheat night and we were both online p1ssed out our heads on rum trying to out do each other,i think i won in the end as i posted live shot of me wearing ser's pink hot shorts with her dildo stuffed up my ass :lol: :lol:
> 
> being ginger i have no shame,jim knows this too being one as well.


lol Im a lesser shade of ginger then you so although there is a lack of shame I have a slight fear in me that you deffo lack! HAHA!


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> even faster if there is an M5 on the rout lol!


 :lol: hmmmmmm dont know what you mean mate lol

word has it tho the 245 mile trip home took us just 2hrs 50mins.

obviously just knew lots of really handy shortcuts and we didnt speed at all,what so ever,nope.


----------



## dipdabs

weeman said:


> mate its obv my ass he was talking about,my shot was moody,pert,pouted,nekid,i mean cmon,its a given!!!


Woah weeman, what about my pyjamas in my pic!? They gta b a winner!

Ps... I quite possibly may be naturally a red head.. But shhhhh


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> mate its obv my ass he was talking about,my shot was moody,pert,pouted,nekid,i mean cmon,its a given!!!


well yea!

lol


----------



## dipdabs

viewtothegym said:


> Lol im talking to kaywoodham she looks really nice, and i suppose if i was a women i would say weeman is nice too! :thumb:


Aw thanks <3 was my pjs weren't it


----------



## weeman

viewtothegym said:


> Lol im talking to kaywoodham she looks really nice, and i suppose if i was a women i would say weeman is nice too! :thumb:


are you fuk,you defo want me mate,dont worry,its normal,let the feeling embrace you,you will feel reborn,honest.



big_jim_87 said:


> lol Im a lesser shade of ginger then you so although there is a lack of shame I have a slight fear in me that you deffo lack! HAHA!


lol tbf mate you are doing a damn good impression of a non ginge,hench,muscular and good looking,even well spoken and hair which in the flesh cant actually be detected on the first impression,i applaude you my friend :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> :lol: hmmmmmm dont know what you mean mate lol
> 
> word has it tho the 245 mile trip home took us just 2hrs 50mins.
> 
> obviously just knew lots of really handy shortcuts and we didnt speed at all,what so ever,nope.


LOL!

yea but roomers are roomers so I dnt believe a single word of it! I bet it took ya 5hrs! minimum!

took us fvcking ages!


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Woah nice ass weeman  *eyes light up once again today*
> 
> Ser I need a husband with an ass like that where did u find him


I went to buy a can of Irn Bru...seriously, 13 years later he is still there...even though he is ginger:bounce: He is goooooodddddd in the sack...and i really liked the Irn Bru:lol:



hackskii said:


> I need a husband with an ass like that too:lol:
> 
> Double the paycheck.


I will pay your flight!!



big_jim_87 said:


> man... Im so tempted to post glut shots in her now... lol


DOOOO IIITTTTT!!! All you are gonna do is set off glute pic heaven!!! *MY* heaven....do it!!!!!!


----------



## weeman

Kaywoodham said:


> Woah weeman, what about my pyjamas in my pic!? They gta b a winner!
> 
> Ps... I quite possibly may be naturally a red head.. But shhhhh


yeah but your a hot good looking girl,its not the same,you get away with being a ginge (well apart form the pubes which i think given my VAJNAV are prob not there anyway) its not the same for us boys,we get pitchforks thrown at us,spat on etc,its a bit pish really!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> are you fuk,you defo want me mate,dont worry,its normal,let the feeling embrace you,you will feel reborn,honest.
> 
> lol tbf mate you are doing a damn good impression of a non ginge,hench,muscular and good looking,even well spoken and hair which in the flesh cant actually be detected on the first impression,i applaude you my friend :lol:


hahaha! that well made me lol!

I bet George starts to stir now ffs lol


----------



## dipdabs

I'm going to buy some irn Bru tomorrow!

VAJNAV hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> i remember the night a few years ago rams and i were just starting prep,it was cheat night and we were both online p1ssed out our heads on rum trying to out do each other,i think i won in the end as i posted live shot of me wearing ser's pink hot shorts with her dildo stuffed up my ass :lol: :lol:
> 
> being ginger i have no shame,jim knows this too being one as well.


I did quote more but the site seems to be requoting my last posts quotes:cursing:

Eh, yeah, that was a fun night...was like t1t for tat....more of that please gents!!!

I recall that Rams posted his 'pile' pic......hence your dildo in my hotshorts pic:lol:

Ah the good old days

Bring them back!!!!!


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> LOL!
> 
> yea but roomers are roomers so I dnt believe a single word of it! I bet it took ya 5hrs! minimum!
> 
> took us fvcking ages!


lol it did cost me 170 quid in petrol right enough lol

thats the crap side of owning one lol



Ser said:


> *I went to buy a can of Irn Bru...seriously, 13 years later he is still there...even though he is ginger:bounce: He is goooooodddddd in the sack...and i really liked the Irn Bru:lol:*
> 
> *
> *


quoted for prosperity and so you cannae take it back lol

dont worry i know you will make me cry as i cum tonight telling me how sh1t i am,but in the meantime i gothca pmsl x


----------



## dipdabs

I'm flipping nearly crying laughing here my dog is looking at me like shut the fuk up u b1tch before I bite your face off lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jim still waiting these glute shots FFS I need them to go bed


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> yeah but your a hot good looking girl,its not the same,you get away with being a ginge (well apart form the pubes which i think given my VAJNAV are prob not there anyway) its not the same for us boys,we get pitchforks thrown at us,spat on etc,its a bit pish really!!!


ffs Im just sat er loling at your posts

I do agree tho... we get the shytty end of the stick...

we get all the racial abuse and no one cares... we dnt get a race card to pull...

I remember a Pakistani gentleman called me a ginger cvnt in an argument... what was I supposed to call him? a what cvnt? what would I be allowed to say?

Id be marked a racist if I said the 1st thing that come to mind...

so you see we get it from every angle! racial abuse is no joke! and we suffer just as much as every one else...


----------



## weeman

jim,for the love of god,please give her what she wants,you need to so i can go imagine what she doin to herself in bed upon viewage of those said glutes :lol: :lol:

yeah i speak my mind pmsl

obviously this is all ment from a bbing point of view and has been one great big exercise in developing Kays natty test production via external stimulus thus making her more anabolic pre bed.

and other such stuff like that


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim still waiting these glute shots FFS I need them to go bed


look in my journal


----------



## dipdabs

FFS why am I twitching!!


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> jim,for the love of god,please give her what she wants,you need to so i can go imagine what she doin to herself in bed upon viewage of those said glutes :lol: :lol:
> 
> yeah i speak my mind pmsl
> 
> obviously this is all ment from a bbing point of view and has been one great big exercise in developing Kays natty test production via external stimulus thus making her more anabolic pre bed.
> 
> and other such stuff like that


lol! still laughing!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> FFS why am I twitching!!


this is what glut excitement brings on in gingers...


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> ffs Im just sat er loling at your posts
> 
> I do agree tho... we get the shytty end of the stick...
> 
> we get all the racial abuse and no one cares... we dnt get a race card to pull...
> 
> I remember a Pakistani gentleman called me a ginger cvnt in an argument... what was I supposed to call him? a what cvnt? what would I be allowed to say?
> 
> Id be marked a racist if I said the 1st thing that come to mind...
> 
> so you see we get it from every angle! racial abuse is no joke! and we suffer just as much as every one else...


its fkn true tho mate!!! you hit the nail on the head!! there is entire forums,facebook pages etc etc based on hating us,but can we defend ourselves?? can we fuk,if we were gay or a different colour would be different gravy tho!!

as retaliation all we can do is fuk them all off by being better built than them,oozing sex appeal and making people want us to be their dirty secrets as we take over the world


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> this is what glut excitement brings on in gingers...


Just seen em very nice jim, u not got any of the other side with no budgie smugglers or is it just that one?

@Ser @weeman I'm not sure I have any toys big enough for when u come down. Il have to go shopping, in amsterdam or somewhere similar. I'm guessing an summers doesn't cater for u two? Lol


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> even faster if there is an M5 on the rout lol!


Over my dead body!! HATE BM's with a passion, no reason other than they are **** chav wagons



big_jim_87 said:


> lol Im a lesser shade of ginger then you so although there is a lack of shame I have a slight fear in me that you deffo lack! HAHA!


I thought you might have been blonde for a slight second....until i leaned in for a cuddle...then, under the tan i could sense the p1ssy ginge.....i have experienced that before, he tried to hide it with tan....do you think i button up the back??



Kaywoodham said:


> Woah weeman, what about my pyjamas in my pic!? They gta b a winner!
> 
> Ps... I quite possibly may be naturally a red head.. But shhhhh


OH FUK! you are in trouble now young lady...i have a thing for redheaded lass's.....a BIG thing! :drool:



weeman said:


> are you fuk,you defo want me mate,dont worry,its normal,let the feeling embrace you,you will feel reborn,honest.
> 
> lol tbf mate you are doing a damn good impression of a non ginge,hench,muscular and good looking,even well spoken and hair which in the flesh cant actually be detected on the first impression,i applaude you my friend :lol:


as above, he nearly had me fooled even though i know betterer.....but the truth outed in the end...i could see it in Sarah's eyes also....she has a penchant for them, can't help herself..... :lol:


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> this is what glut excitement brings on in gingers...


to be honest mate the real reason people usually twitch around me is cos of the smell of amonia reeking from me piercing their nostrels.


----------



## dipdabs

Tbf I'm not proper ginger, even my eyebrows are black but do have naturally dark red hair but actually still went through hell with it at school ontop of everyone taking the **** about how white I am and boys moaning I didn't have a tan. I think we should make a stand!


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> its fkn true tho mate!!! you hit the nail on the head!! there is entire forums,facebook pages etc etc based on hating us,but can we defend ourselves?? can we fuk,if we were gay or a different colour would be different gravy tho!!
> 
> as retaliation all we can do is fuk them all off by being better built than them,oozing sex appeal and making people want us to be their dirty secrets as we take over the world


lol we are taking over! I see more and more ginger kids every day!



Kaywoodham said:


> Just seen em very nice jim, u not got any of the other side with no budgie smugglers or is it just that one?
> 
> @Ser @weeman I'm not sure I have any toys big enough for when u come down. Il have to go shopping, in amsterdam or somewhere similar. I'm guessing an summers doesn't cater for u two? Lol


nah... if it was worth seeing you'd see it at from the rear lol!



Ser said:


> Over my dead body!! HATE BM's with a passion, no reason other than they are **** chav wagons
> 
> I thought you might have been blonde for a slight second....until i leaned in for a cuddle...then, under the tan i could sense the p1ssy ginge.....i have experienced that before, he tried to hide it with tan....do you think i button up the back??


LOL! till you lent in then you could sense the ****y ginge! hahahahaha!


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> are you fuk,you defo want me mate,dont worry,its normal,let the feeling embrace you,you will feel reborn,honest.
> 
> lol tbf mate you are doing a damn good impression of a non ginge,hench,muscular and good looking,even well spoken and hair which in the flesh cant actually be detected on the first impression,i applaude you my friend :lol:


you didn't hug him...it became apparent to all non ginge's.....

but i still loves him.....and i think i love his Mrs more :drool: Sorry Jim, i know she is your gal and all and we are mates...but ehhh FOOK ME-SHE IS PRETTY!!!!!! you are punching above your ginger weight.......i ain't a ginge and may go in for the kill:lol:


----------



## weeman

Kaywoodham said:


> Just seen em very nice jim, u not got any of the other side with no budgie smugglers or is it just that one?
> 
> @Ser @weeman I'm not sure I have any toys big enough for when u come down. Il have to go shopping, in amsterdam or somewhere similar. I'm guessing an summers doesn't cater for u two? Lol


ooft come on now kay,we are like the A team of perv world,we can make penetrable objects sizeable enough from any given household objects (yeah and even make tanks out of them like a team too pmsl)

Actually funny true story,ser complains to me that she wants a toy that suits all her moods when self fiddling,for the days that she only wants a little penetraton and the days she wants to self harm herself when am not there (or am there depends on how she tortures me lol) so i do what i think is the right thing and by her an 18" Dick Rambone dildo thats thicker than my wrist.

Aparently that wasnt what she ment lolol

and there are defo no pics of her using it and/or using it on other females.

none what so ever.

cos that would be dead dirty.

(dr evil laugh)


----------



## dipdabs

Lol I gta get some sleep night guys x crack on in here if u want x


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> ffs Im just sat er loling at your posts
> 
> I do agree tho... we get the shytty end of the stick...
> 
> we get all the racial abuse and no one cares... we dnt get a race card to pull...
> 
> I remember a Pakistani gentleman called me a ginger cvnt in an argument... what was I supposed to call him? a what cvnt? what would I be allowed to say?
> 
> Id be marked a racist if I said the 1st thing that come to mind...
> 
> so you see we get it from every angle! racial abuse is no joke! and we suffer just as much as every one else...


Serious post....when i was preggers first time, we didn't know it was a lass....Bri said 'OMG! i hope bairn isn't ginger, if its a girl it'll be ok...cause ginger lasses are lovely....

On second preggers...found out it was a boy...his only thing to say at the exact oment, in front of the scanner lady....?

'fuk, i hope he ain't ginger, his kidneys might be good but he will have a life of hell if he is a ginge'

WTF! I LOVE ginger men....and women...i LOVE ginge's as a whole! There...i said it! you are a bunch of the filthiest dirt i have ever experienced...who can blame me?????



Kaywoodham said:


> FFS why am I twitching!!


 :drool: don't believe ya....take a pic to show proof



Kaywoodham said:


> Just seen em very nice jim, u not got any of the other side with no budgie smugglers or is it just that one?
> 
> @Ser @weeman I'm not sure I have any toys big enough for when u come down. Il have to go shopping, in amsterdam or somewhere similar. I'm guessing an summers doesn't cater for u two? Lol


ehhhh.....pass? Next question:lol:



Kaywoodham said:


> Tbf I'm not proper ginger, even my eyebrows are black but do have naturally dark red hair but actually still went through hell with it at school ontop of everyone taking the **** about how white I am and boys moaning I didn't have a tan. I think we should make a stand!


ginge girls rule chick...don't let anyone tell you otherwise!!! Filthiest sex partners, most fiery in the b'room... :drool: i gotta stop of i am gonna get banned.....AARRRGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! might just drive scoob to Wales on me own......


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> ooft come on now kay,we are like the A team of perv world,we can make penetrable objects sizeable enough from any given household objects (yeah and even make tanks out of them like a team too pmsl)
> 
> Actually funny true story,ser complains to me that she wants a toy that suits all her moods when self fiddling,for the days that she only wants a little penetraton and the days she wants to self harm herself when am not there (or am there depends on how she tortures me lol) so i do what i think is the right thing and by her an 18" Dick Rambone dildo thats thicker than my wrist.
> 
> Aparently that wasnt what she ment lolol
> 
> and there are defo no pics of her using it and/or using it on other females.
> 
> none what so ever.
> 
> cos that would be dead dirty.
> 
> (dr evil laugh)


you fail to mention that i only got 3 or so inches of that fkn thing inside me....but i did push most of it inside someone else:lol:

BUt i did take something that was a monster BBc at the weekend, followed by two other BBC's.....not as big as that mind....

But sticky vicky DID take the fkn thing to the hilt...i think she was hollowed out!! I was :w00t: ... that she did but also like WTF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol I gta get some sleep night guys x crack on in here if u want x


night night chicky, sweet dreams MWHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!


----------



## weeman

Ser said:


> you fail to mention that i only got 3 or so inches of that fkn thing inside me....but i did push most of it inside someone else:lol:
> 
> BUt i did take something that was a monster BBc at the weekend, followed by two other BBC's.....not as big as that mind....
> 
> But sticky vicky DID take the fkn thing to the hilt...i think she was hollowed out!! I was :w00t: ... that she did but also like WTF!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol:

i try and show restraint for a change and she goes and posts this :lol: :lol:

twas a good weekend right enough


----------



## dipdabs

I forgot to show everyone my new veins btw lol



I find it kinda freaky when they pop out lol


----------



## hackskii

One of the best threads ever.

So sexual.

A territory I do not see much.

But, I like it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

rite...this woke me up a treat


----------



## lxm

@Kaywoodham

Came across this and thought it might be an intresting read, won bikini class for uk(not sure what comp) but she seems hol lean muscle mass on her legs and obviously done fine!

enjoy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2222373/Soldier-Melissa-Haywood-wins-best-bikini-body-UK-Bodybuilding-Championships.html


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> @Kaywoodham
> 
> Came across this and thought it might be an intresting read, won bikini class for uk(not sure what comp) but she seems hol lean muscle mass on her legs and obviously done fine!
> 
> enjoy
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2222373/Soldier-Melissa-Haywood-wins-best-bikini-body-UK-Bodybuilding-Championships.html


Yeah she's much more muscular than me. Well done Lewis!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah she's much more muscular than me. Well done Lewis!!


 :confused1: no she not


----------



## Wheyman

JANIKvonD said:


> :confused1: no she not


^^^^^^^^^

What he said Kayleigh


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah she's much more muscular than me. Well done Lewis!!


Was there not a touch of discussion on wether to do bikini or go into another class, and a few people mentioned that you may be building too much muscle for bikini ?Saw this and thought it may have been of intrest to you.. and that she done bikini and has muscle mass.. so there is no real 'set parameters'

No need to be a n0b


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Was there not a touch of discussion on wether to do bikini or go into another class, and a few people mentioned that you may be building too much muscle for bikini ?Saw this and thought it may have been of intrest to you.. and that she done bikini and has muscle mass.. so there is no real 'set parameters'
> 
> *No need to be a n0b*


uh ohhh :lol:


----------



## SpotMe?

She won at Miami Pro  I personally don't think she's more muscular than you. If I'm honest you look better than half the girls I saw competing at Miami Pro! You don't want too much size as all the bikini girls I've seen have been very lean and smooth with decent leg and back developement great glutes and some abs showing. That's just my opinion on what I've seen  Good luck though you have a fantastic physique.


----------



## Ser

lxm said:


> Was there not a touch of discussion on wether to do bikini or go into another class, and a few people mentioned that you may be building too much muscle for bikini ?Saw this and thought it may have been of intrest to you.. and that she done bikini and has muscle mass.. so there is no real 'set parameters'
> 
> No need to be a n0b


I thought it was a genuine thank you for putting K's mind at rest about building muscle:confused1:


----------



## Vickky

Kaywoodham said:


> I do actually need some aswell. Look at all these from the weekend they all have fake boobs!
> 
> View attachment 98344


I need some toooo ! We need to start a charity box !!


----------



## dipdabs

It was a genuine thank u Lewis!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It was a genuine thank u Lewis!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Well good pull session in the gym, done abs and cardio too. Started with my normal weight with the lat pull downs after messing up last week but I added another set at the end and got the weight up that way  weight went up on my other bits too. Happy days  a bit gutted that's training done for the week  but can't complain when I'm growing nicely!!


----------



## lxm

Whats plans for the rest of the week & weekend then? whats your pull/push/legs routine, cant see it in the thead! good effort


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Whats plans for the rest of the week & weekend then? whats your pull/push/legs routine, cant see it in the thead! good effort


Working now Lewis  tonight tomorrow and Saturday. There is no way I could train on them days on that amount of sleep and doing the work I do, I'm like a zombie. Ummm it's here somewhere I don't know where though lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Working now Lewis  tonight tomorrow and Saturday. There is no way I could train on them days on that amount of sleep and doing the work I do, I'm like a zombie. Ummm it's here somewhere I don't know where though lol


Im out in cardiff sat night... I will pop in and see you kay... get me in free:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Im out in cardiff sat night... I will pop in and see you kay... get me in free:lol:


Who u out with? Lol

Will prob be free entry before 12 I expect. They start charging when we put our skimpier outfits on lol

Pop in jay, and bring quite a few spare £20 notes


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Who u out with? Lol
> 
> Will prob be free entry before 12 I expect. They start charging when we put our skimpier outfits on lol
> 
> Pop in jay, and bring quite a few spare £20 notes


his mrs


----------



## Guest

You want to get on twitter Kay, loads of the fitness/bikini competitors are on there, and they are always offering tips etc.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Who u out with? Lol
> 
> Will prob be free entry before 12 I expect. They start charging when we put our skimpier outfits on lol
> 
> Pop in jay, and bring quite a few spare £20 notes


you my own taffet! is going to charge me???????????

wtf


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> You want to get on twitter Kay, loads of the fitness/bikini competitors are on there, and they are always offering tips etc.


Think il stick with fb. I am actually on twitter use to love it for work, but I can't b assed with it and last time I decided to have a nose on there it got me in trouble and saw things I didn't expect to see so I'm staying well away so I can't interpret anything wrong lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> you my own taffet! is going to charge me???????????
> 
> wtf


Well I'd have to, too many cameras in the club. I'd give it back to u after tho of course...


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'd have to, too many cameras in the club. I'd give it back to u after tho of course...


back at your place when you finish?? :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'd have to, *too many cameras in the club*. I'd give it back to u after tho of course...


aww no back stage pumpin then ? there must be a couple booth's without for 'special' requests?! if not im never coming to cardiff!


----------



## lxm

VON TO THE POINT


----------



## RACK

Twitters just got me shouted at for people being nosey lol


----------



## hackskii

What do you do for a living Kay?


----------



## Jay.32

hackskii said:


> What do you do for a living Kay?


lap dancer/stripper


----------



## dipdabs

I prefer the term 'dancer' jay lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> I prefer the term 'dancer' jay lol







Like this? :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Like this? :lol:


Ahhh my nets slow on my phone til tomorrow so can't watch it! Il watch it later and if it's a good p1ss take il give u some reps


----------



## Fatstuff

hows things in here anyway, i dont pop in too often. You all good?


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Think il stick with fb. I am actually on twitter use to love it for work, but I can't b assed with it and last time I decided to have a nose on there it got me in trouble and saw things I didn't expect to see so I'm staying well away so I can't interpret anything wrong lol


fb is good too, they are on there n all


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> hows things in here anyway, i dont pop in too often. You all good?


Yh why don't u!? It's all good thanks diet and training going really well, made a lot of progress. How's things with u fatstuff?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh why don't u!? It's all good thanks diet and training going really well, made a lot of progress. How's things with u fatstuff?


Dunno, lol, u get a lot of traffic and cant get a word in edge ways usually  . Things are cool with me 1 stone 4lbs down in 7 weeks, 6cm down on belly picked up a bug past few days though. Good to see your progressing well, u will go far with bigjim, seems a good no nonsense guy!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Fatstuff said:


> Dunno, lol, u get a lot of traffic and cant get a word in edge ways usually  . Things are cool with me 1 stone 4lbs down in 7 weeks, 6cm down on belly picked up a bug past few days though. Good to see your progressing well, u will go far with bigjim, seems a good no nonsense guy!!


Damn right!

I partake in nonsense but I do not allow a client to do so! Lol

I give great advice but can I take my own? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

And Kay has started putting all her hard work in ^^^^


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> And Kay has started putting all her hard work in ^^^^


About time too!

Loose track of how long Iv had you under my wing but know you have stuck to my word for about 10days total... Lol

Head down put in the graft and get on that stage! I'll be at your show to shout abuse  lol

I have a plan! Me n you team up at shows... I'll drop dbs and trip up all the others bitches in ya class and you can lead my biggest competition astray and he will miss the call out of class lol!

Boom!

Big Jim and Kay! Yea baby! Team Jim! By any means necessary lol


----------



## dipdabs

That's not true actually I fell off the wagon big time around my bday yes and I was ill at some point and ok struggled a few times from being knackered with work but if I'd really only stuck to it for 10 days I don't think I would of made the progress I have.. So nerrr.

Sounds good to me! Aslong as he's fit and a nice teeth is a must and none of that belly popping out sh1t I'm game!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> That's not true actually I fell off the wagon big time around my bday yes and I was ill at some point and ok struggled a few times from being knackered with work but if I'd really only stuck to it for 10 days I don't think I would of made the progress I have.. So nerrr.
> 
> Sounds good to me! Aslong as he's fit and a nice teeth is a must and none of that belly popping out sh1t I'm game!!


Well I can't promise they will all look like me... But were a team! Take one for the team!

If I can work my magic I'll get one the birds in your class in the bogs and smash her tan off! Lol

Well that's how good of a coach I am! 10days and boom! Your in shape and progressed more in 10days then the last 10months!

Lol

I know I was messing... You do putty effort in when you can.

Id not work with ya if I thought you weren't taking it serious x


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Well I can't promise they will all look like me... But were a team! Take one for the team!
> 
> If I can work my magic I'll get one the birds in your class in the bogs and smash her tan off! Lol
> 
> Well that's how good of a coach I am! 10days and boom! Your in shape and progressed more in 10days then the last 10months!
> 
> Lol
> 
> I know I was messing... You do putty effort in when you can.
> 
> Id not work with ya if I thought you weren't taking it serious x


That's better. That's more of a team like post therefore I will lead him astray teeth or no teeth


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> That's better. That's more of a team like post therefore I will lead him astray teeth or no teeth


Lol that's what being a teams all about... Lol but the bird in your class better have teeth...

Actually depends what I do to er! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Well tonight was bollox to say the least. I'm sitting in bed now with my latte fuked right off feeling confused about a few things, a lot of things actually. I usually only have 2 glasses of wine while I'm working at most but tonight I may of had 5... Woops. Was utter sh1t tho other than doing a double dance on stage with another girl to 'baby got back' that was fukin class lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well tonight was bollox to say the least. I'm sitting in bed now with my latte fuked right off feeling confused about a few things, a lot of things actually. I usually only have 2 glasses of wine while I'm working at most but tonight I may of had 5... Woops. Was utter sh1t tho other than doing a double dance on stage with another girl to 'baby got back' that was fukin class lol.


whats up baby taffet? need a chat?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well tonight was bollox to say the least. I'm sitting in bed now with my latte fuked right off feeling confused about a few things, a lot of things actually. I usually only have 2 glasses of wine while I'm working at most but tonight I may of had 5... Woops. Was utter sh1t tho other than doing a double dance on stage with another girl to 'baby got back' that was fukin class lol.


whats up baby taffet? need a chat?


----------



## dipdabs

Ah nothin I'm fine, think I was over tired and being miserable lol. Really was bad in work as in £40 profit bad haha.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah nothin I'm fine, think I was over tired and being miserable lol. Really was bad in work as in £40 profit bad haha.


oh no... all that way and the hours for that... should be busier tonight tho :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> oh no... all that way and the hours for that... should be busier tonight tho :thumbup1:


Il b robbing them tonight and encouraging them to have shots


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sweetness


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sweetness


Morning lovely


----------



## George-Bean

Morning, whats on the Agenda in here today?


----------



## dipdabs

F all George being a lazy b1tch all day!!


----------



## tonyc74

Kaywoodham said:


> F all George being a lazy b1tch all day!!


what u doing up **** the bed or something!?


----------



## dipdabs

I had a dream about massive spiders that crushed a Seagull and all of its body parts splattered on the floor.... Woke me up....


----------



## paul81

Kaywoodham said:


> I had a dream about massive spiders that crushed a Seagull and all of its body parts splattered on the floor.... Woke me up....


lay off the cheese/dairy before bed!! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

paul81 said:


> lay off the cheese/dairy before bed!! :lol:


Sounds more like tren! get off the juice!


----------



## dipdabs

Maybe it was the latte lol


----------



## Fatstuff

u have coffee before bed lol


----------



## dipdabs

I had to get it to keep me awake on the drive home for work, not my usual choice before bed lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> I had to get it to keep me awake on the drive home for work, not my usual choice before bed lol


how many nights do u work a week?


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> how many nights do u work a week?


Just three, Thursday's Fridays and Saturday's usually


----------



## George-Bean

Wish I had a job working three nites a week where people shoved cash in my pants, as it is I work 5 days a week to stuff money in my wife's hand once a week!!


----------



## dipdabs

Lol it's not as easy as people think..


----------



## George-Bean

I know, just pulling on your strings ;-D


----------



## Dai Jones

George-Bean said:


> I know, just pulling on your strings ;-D


G-strings??


----------



## dipdabs

Do u like my masterpiece?

I think the little guy looks like @JANIKvonD with his beard


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u like my masterpiece?
> 
> I think the little guy looks like @JANIKvonD with his beard
> 
> View attachment 98726


I miss lego I can't wait till my boy get's into it


----------



## dipdabs

My boy asked me to do it with him and he's sat there the whole time watching telly just telling me to hurry up lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> My boy asked me to do it with him and he's sat there the whole time watching telly just telling me to hurry up lol


:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

I've just made him turn it off now he's trying to mess up my little models think il put it back on lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I've just made him turn it off now he's trying to mess up my little models think il put it back on lol


yeh you go for it I remember going of my nut when my lot used to go near my lego models


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u like my masterpiece?
> 
> I think the little guy looks like @JANIKvonD with his beard
> 
> View attachment 98726


I think it looks like Ewen lol


----------



## dipdabs

@ewen what do u think?


----------



## dipdabs

I am proud


----------



## MRSTRONG

i thought someone was taking pictures while i was out .


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u like my masterpiece?
> 
> I think the little guy looks like @JANIKvonD with his beard
> 
> View attachment 98726


i agree...he's a handsome fuk'r


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I am proud
> 
> View attachment 98727


right my first job of the weekend is to buy some lego


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> right my first job of the weekend is to buy some lego


mine is to decorate the kids for a halloween party!


----------



## dipdabs

Ah sh1t I need to get jack an outfit and find a party to take him to. He says he wants to be a werewolf that looks like a pig....


----------



## George-Bean

Wont take long if the poor little blighters take after you!

lol


----------



## dipdabs

Argh my eating is rubbish today. I've had porridge and a banana, chicken broccoli and pasta. Drunk hardly nothing. I've got a shake and another 3 meals to get through amongst sorting jack, getting ready for work and trying to get an hours sleep all before I leave for work at quarter past 9. Think another meal at 5ish, another about half 7/8 then take one to work with me and have my shake after work. I'm just not effing hungry tho!


----------



## George-Bean

Its hard to force it in, Im starting to understand that recently.


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Argh my eating is rubbish today. I've had porridge and a banana, chicken broccoli and pasta. Drunk hardly nothing. I've got a shake and another 3 meals to get through amongst sorting jack, getting ready for work and trying to get an hours sleep all before I leave for work at quarter past 9. Think another meal at 5ish, another about half 7/8 then take one to work with me and have my shake after work. I'm just not effing hungry tho!


Ok go low carb a few days.

Same meals but take out the carb sources. So chicken broccoli asda meal etc. Keep the pro high but drop carbs. You'll be hungry after 2-3days of this... You should be hungry after 2-3 meals like this lol


----------



## dipdabs

If I do that tho will my energy be fuked even more for work and that?

I just found out i can't drop jack off til 8 tonight so no nap and ontop of that I have to pick him up by 9.30 am tomorrow. I think I'm going to cry!


----------



## lxm

he can nap with you... or slip him a bit of brandy!

:devil2: (i joke)


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> If I do that tho will my energy be fuked even more for work and that?
> 
> I just found out i can't drop jack off til 8 tonight so no nap and ontop of that I have to pick him up by 9.30 am tomorrow. I think I'm going to cry!


na not for such a small amount of time any way maybe add a spoon of pbutter or a handful of nuts etc


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Just three, Thursday's Fridays and Saturday's usually


what do u do for a job then ?


----------



## Milky

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> what do u do for a job then ?


Waitress mate.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

sound bud feel sorry for kay having to work on a saturday night though


----------



## Dai Jones

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> sound bud feel sorry for kay having to work on a saturday night though


Hope she gets some tips


----------



## dipdabs

So do fukin I! Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> So do fukin I! Lol


:laugh:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> So do fukin I! Lol


Im sure your get aload of tips , well u would if i was there anyway haha ,, have fun at work dont work too hard x


----------



## dipdabs

Well guys ud never guess what... I had to dance for a uk muscle member tonight lol. He recognised me from here hahaha


----------



## lxm

Who ??!?!?!?¬ Kay I hope ur dandy...


----------



## Heath

Kaywoodham said:


> Well guys ud never guess what... I had to dance for a uk muscle member tonight lol. He recognised me from here hahaha


Hope you didn't disappoint


----------



## Rykard

hope he tipped well...


----------



## dipdabs

Nah he was only young with no money lol and I think a little annoyed with me because he's messaged me before and I didn't reply apparently. Oops. Lol.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah he was only young with no money lol and I think a little annoyed with me because he's messaged me before and I didn't reply apparently. Oops. Lol.


I know I can't believe you wouldn't give me a free dance! I'm only 20 and broke, you tight cow!

Oh and I sent that message to you by mistake!


----------



## dipdabs

Omg I've just remembered its half term this week. which means its gna be impossible to get to the gym.

And laying in my bed I can hear a baby screaming, the girl who lives above me was preggers and must of had it. I will say congratulations when I'm in a better mood and not listening to it after a night at work but right now I want to say, fuk my life!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Kaywoodham said:


> Well guys ud never guess what... I had to dance for a uk muscle member tonight lol. He recognised me from here hahaha


So scoobs finally tracked you down?


----------



## dipdabs

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So scoobs finally tracked you down?


I knew he would in the end!


----------



## George-Bean

A few weights/bands at home must be starting to look appealing now?


----------



## dipdabs

Not when I don't have any money for them lol. Il try and sort something


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Kaywoodham said:


> I knew he would in the end!


I hope he tipped well? :tongue: whoever the mystery ukmers was

Kay i thought being in the profession you are, you would be quite well off with money?

2 times i've been to a strip club i have felt fcuking real bad the following morning and £300-400 lighter each time :cursing: , i now have a "we wont go to the strip club when were hammered" pact with my friends :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Nah people have a certain View of it which isn't quite true. I spend £200 alone a week just to work there and anywhere between £60 - £100 a week on babysitters. I was earning more when I first started but had things to pay off, still have things to pay off too plus the price of normal living bills rent car etc. the last few weeks have just been dead, plus two weeks running I only worked 2 nights a week and then this week although I've been in 3 nights, 1 of them it was dead, 2nd I left after an argument with my manager and then last night was only as busy as you would expect a Thursday night to be. I'm not working in string fellows in London remember lol. Soon as I don't have things to pay off I've got behind on it will be better. Only been doing it a few months!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah people have a certain View of it which isn't quite true. I spend £200 alone a week just to work there and anywhere between £60 - £100 a week on babysitters. I was earning more when I first started but had things to pay off, still have things to pay off too plus the price of normal living bills rent car etc. the last few weeks have just been dead, plus two weeks running I only worked 2 nights a week and then this week although I've been in 3 nights, 1 of them it was dead, 2nd I left after an argument with my manager and then last night was only as busy as you would expect a Thursday night to be.* I'm not working in string fellows in London remember lol*. Soon as I don't have things to pay off I've got behind on it will be better. Only been doing it a few months!


I knew that :tongue: but still would you say your average night you take hundreds home?

Just all the strippers i have seen seem to have designer clobber and flash cars etc so you would presume they make a fair bit of wedge

A Cech girl my mate talked on one of the nights we were out to said she bought 2 flats in Edinburgh without a mortgage, so it makes you wonder.


----------



## dipdabs

Umm not recently. It really has gone quiet. A lot of girls at the moment aren't even making fees back.

These girls probably don't have families to support and u don't know if they're adding in extras plus could work 7 nights a week. Lots have other jobs too plus boyfriends or husbands they split bills with.

Ontop of that they would of been doing it a lot longer than me. In a couple months il be better off I expect but il never be loaded with only being able to work a few nights a week and so many outgoings.


----------



## dipdabs

Scooby sorry to say this but I'm busy the rest of my life and when I go in my inbox I suddenly forget how to read...


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> **** it dsont know why i bother bye


Nor do I! Taaraaa


----------



## 25434

Hello Kay, dunno if you would be interested but I have a spare set of bands that I got as a pressie from a mate but already had the same ones.Didn't want to embarrass them by saying so as it was kind of them to send 'em. If you think you would actually use them I would give them to you gladly. You would have to pm me your address of course. I would sent free of charge and this is not meant in a patronising way towards you either. I saw the post. I have spares I don't need. If u do, you're welcome to them (deffo no scoob)...lol


----------



## 25434

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> SHE wont pm shes a bitch like that


She would only not pm if she doesn't want the bands. I don't mind if she doesn't and I don't think you should be calling her a bitch either. I also don't pm people, does that make me one too? No it doesn't. Good evening to you.


----------



## dipdabs

Haha scoob do u keep deleting ur posts? Why? They blaitently been clocked. Lololollll

Hey flubs I actually do have some bands that my PT gave me to help with straightening up all my shoulders and the clicking. But thanks ever so much for the offer of them it's very very kind of u!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 25434

No problem.


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Well guys ud never guess what... I had to dance for a uk muscle member tonight lol. He recognised me from here hahaha


Told ya weeman had already left for wales



Kaywoodham said:


> Nah he was only *young* with no money lol and I think a little annoyed with me because he's messaged me before and I didn't reply apparently. Oops. Lol.


Ahhh, so deffo not weecvnt.... :lol:


----------



## Ser

Scoob, you won't get AL access ever with those posts...and even when deleted, mods and admin(who decide on access) can still see them...


----------



## weeman

Ser said:


> Told ya weeman had already left for wales
> 
> Ahhh, so deffo not weecvnt.... :lol:


fuk u biatch.


----------



## Ser

:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Wish he had. Might of brightened up my night lol I really duno why a bunch of miserable [email protected] who are skint and can barely look at a female bother to come in cos that's the majority of our customers at the moment!


----------



## Ser

Goes with the territory unfortunately chick....


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> Goes with the territory unfortunately chick....


I know... But still least we get what money they have got


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Kaywoodham said:


> Wish he had. Might of brightened up my night lol I really duno why a bunch of miserable [email protected] who are skint and can barely look at a female bother to come in cos that's the majority of our customers at the moment!


Because for £20 they get to see you in your skimpy's parading about, which is the closest they'll likely be to a semi-naked woman that night i guess :innocent:

Kay i always wondered, she when woman are working in these clubs and have all their nice underwear and suspenders on etc....do they just come home after a long night and put their Bridget Jones knickers on and just chill out in front of the tv with a bag of doritos? 

Scoobs called you a b***h?, i think you should block him :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Ah yeah nothing glamorous about it at all. Some girls come in wearing their pyjamas to wear home. I always get changed into my girls boxers at the end of the night as its nice to get ur gstring our ur ass! Girls farting, burping, munching in the changing rooms, picking things off their knickers.. And the smell of feet in there at the end of the night is horrible. Nobody goes to watch telly tho they all go bed!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Il say sorry for earlier sorry Kay u just annoyed me thats all =] Scoob (ollie) x


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Il say sorry for earlier sorry Kay u just annoyed me thats all =] Scoob (ollie) x


Scoob ignore her. You can do better!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Scoob ignore her. You can do better!


Hahaha PMSL u cheeky nobber!! If ur inbox weren't full I'd send u some abuse!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaha PMSL u cheeky nobber!! If ur inbox weren't full I'd send u some abuse!


No need for name calling Kayleigh! Scoobs as you can see you don't want a girl with a foul mouth like Kay!


----------



## RACK

Kay, saw you sig, laughed and found this


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Kay, saw you sig, laughed and found this


John u have just made my day absolutely crying laughing here HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Kay, saw you sig, laughed and found this


Yes!!!


----------



## RACK

As it's a sunday I'll let you use my first name 

I saw earlier on Sky and just was in tears at it then the smelly pirate hooker line came out and I was rollin on the floor!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Yes!!!


That's where u got it from I take it!? I love it fukin love it hahaaaa


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> As it's a sunday I'll let you use my first name
> 
> I saw earlier on Sky and just was in tears at it then the smelly pirate hooker line came out and I was rollin on the floor!!!!!!


Will Farrell is a legend. What film is it?


----------



## dipdabs

How's ur bum today btw? Recovered from the weekend? Lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Will Farrell is a legend. What film is it?


What film is it? What film is it? Kay you have just gone massively down in my estimations!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> That's where u got it from I take it!? I love it fukin love it hahaaaa


Yep! Love that film!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> What film is it? What film is it? Kay you have just gone massively down in my estimations!


Stop being horrible I probably know but it's a Sunday and I'm tired lol


----------



## dipdabs

Anchor man. I have it aswell lollll


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Stop being horrible I probably know but it's a Sunday and I'm tired lol


You need to watch it now! When I was at V festival a couple years ago I was having a very bad ****** after taking too many different drugs. I was lying in my tent whilst my mates for 3 long fcking hours quoted anchorman! Was one of the worst nights of my life! Oh and having the sh1ts from too many drugs is one bad thing but having to use portaloos at a festival at 4am is what horror films are based on! Festival goers are animals!


----------



## dipdabs

Haha that sounds pretty amazing!!

I'm watching the negotiator right now with bella snoring ontop of me, changing DVD is not on the top of my list!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha that sounds pretty amazing!!
> 
> I'm watching the negotiator right now with bella snoring ontop of me, changing DVD is not on the top of my list!


It really wasn't! Off my t1ts dancing to prodigy was amazing! Dying in my tent wasn't. After that i decided to stay away from drugs. Apart from gear. Oh and poppers, I love poppers!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> It really wasn't! Off my t1ts dancing to prodigy was amazing! Dying in my tent wasn't. After that i decided to stay away from drugs. Apart from gear. Oh and poppers, I love poppers!


Aren't poppers meant to relax ur ass? Lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Aren't poppers meant to relax ur ass? Lol


Thank god I didn't have them at V! I probably would of shat out my stomach! Haha!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Thank god I didn't have them at V! I probably would of shat out my stomach! Haha!


When do u use them then? After visiting the supermarket and buying a few cucumbers?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> When do u use them then? After visiting the supermarket and buying a few cucumbers?


No Kay you dirty cow! I buy pineapples, they're like really ribbed condoms


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> No Kay you dirty cow! I buy pineapples, they're like really ribbed condoms


Ah really? Have to give one of them a go tomorrow, maybe it will sort out my frustration these days!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah really? Have to give one of them a go tomorrow, maybe it will sort out my frustration these days!


I'm sure some on here can help with your frustrations. They'll be like rats up a drain pipe!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I'm sure some on here can help with your frustrations. They'll be like rats up a drain pipe!


Good to hear!!


----------



## lxm

lol @ pm sent to you.... do you want a translation/explanation... mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> lol @ pm sent to you.... do you want a translation/explanation... mg:


Yes please mate


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> How's ur bum today btw? Recovered from the weekend? Lol


It's fine thanks now although did lay off the PBW's a bit. Next weekend I'll have to find someone to lend a hand......... or a couple of lubricated fingers!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

liam0810 said:


> No need for name calling Kayleigh! Scoobs as you can see you don't want a girl with a foul mouth like Kay!


nah shes a decent girl shes just playing hard to get which i like as i like challenges lol .. scoob never gives up on things he likes  dont care if i sound like a soppy **** eithershe knows if i did ever get with her then id look after her and jack


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> nah shes a decent girl shes just playing hard to get which i like as i like challenges lol .. scoob never gives up on things he likes  dont care if i sound like a soppy **** eithershe knows if i did ever get with her then id look after her and jack


Go for it mate. I'm sure soon enough she'll see sense. You should try and get her work address and send her flowers. Women love all that soppy stuff


----------



## dipdabs

Scoob no hard to get with me if I wanted someone I'd go get em lol EPIC POST THOUGH hahaha


----------



## Fatboy80

Creeeeeeeeeeeeepy! (As well as slightly retarded)


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Go for it mate. I'm sure soon enough she'll see sense. You should try and get her work address and send her flowers. Women love all that soppy stuff


And a teddy with it's head cut off! Proper romantic like. Or maybe get "Kaywoodham" tattoo'd on your pec


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatboy80 said:


> Creeeeeeeeeeeeepy! (As well as slightly retarded)


fuk off u, scoobs a legend


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Scoob no hard to get with me* if I wanted someone I'd go get em* lol EPIC POST THOUGH hahaha


sounds like a hint to me scoobs! go get her mucker


----------



## dipdabs

Oh my daaaiiiizzzzzzzze


----------



## Guest

Poppers was originally used in the rave scene to clear the fog from too many E's. Keeps a clear head once the rush wears off. But yes, it's main use is for gay men to leave open in the corner of the room as a means to relax the ass muscles, so that no matter how tense you got, you'd not snap your parteners knob off.

Not supposed to sh!t yourself though.

The problem with having a bottle of poppers at a rave is that some off his face moron grabs it off you and drinks it.


----------



## RACK

On a journal related matter, how's trainin? Any more pics? And if so, are they as cool as my fb pic on the sofa haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Poppers was originally used in the rave scene to clear the fog from too many E's. Keeps a clear head once the rush wears off. But yes, it's main use is for gay men to leave open in the corner of the room as a means to relax the ass muscles, so that no matter how tense you got, you'd not snap your parteners knob off.
> 
> Not supposed to sh!t yourself though.
> 
> The problem with having a bottle of poppers at a rave is that some off his face moron grabs it off you and drinks it.


best way i get a hit off poppers is very lightly dab a *** tip in it...let it dry slightly and have a suck threw the *** (other end obv). not had poppers from i was a teenager lol


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like a hint to me scoobs! go get her mucker


X2

I think we should start a fund to pay for Scoobs to go Cardiff so he can win the girl of his dreams. Girls dig lads who do big gestures to show them how much they mean to them. Maybe you should not only get Kay's name tattooed on you but also:

Have her face printed on a t shirt and cap

Name a star after her

Offer to adopt jack

Have mugs made with Scoobs loves Kay forever and hand them out to all your close friends, relatives and just people in the street

Only eat foods that begin with the letter K

Dress as a pirate (she digs this as can be seen with her sig)

Change your last name to Woodham

Write a poem for her in your own blood

Scoobs we are here for you and support you 100%


----------



## RACK

I've jsut read all the above in Liam's accent in my head and broke out in tears laughing!!!!! Pure genius mate!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I've jsut read all the above in Liam's accent in my head and broke out in tears laughing!!!!! Pure genius mate!!


Hahaha cheers mate but my accent ain't that bad! For Leeds you need to learn to talk like mel b in Bo Selecta. Actually also dress like that as well

"Oooooooo crab paste!"


----------



## JANIKvonD

liam0810 said:


> X2
> 
> I think we should start a fund to pay for Scoobs to go Cardiff so he can win the girl of his dreams. Girls dig lads who do big gestures to show them how much they mean to them. Maybe you should not only get Kay's name tattooed on you but also:
> 
> Have her face printed on a t shirt and cap
> 
> Name a star after her
> 
> Offer to adopt jack
> 
> Have mugs made with Scoobs loves Kay forever and hand them out to all your close friends, relatives and just people in the street
> 
> Only eat foods that begin with the letter K
> 
> Dress as a pirate (she digs this as can be seen with her sig)
> 
> Change your last name to Woodham
> 
> Write a poem for her in your own blood
> 
> Scoobs we are here for you and support you 100%


pmsl :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Liam has obviously put a lot of thought into doing such things...


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam has obviously put a lot of thought into doing such things...


That's how I get the ladies


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> That's how I get the ladies


Have u ever been to the doctors about this!?


----------



## RACK

I'm from Rotherham/Sheffield so have the Sean Bean accent. Kay thinks it's cute


----------



## Guest

lmfao, sorry, i'm in tears at the dress as a pirate thing.

Cannot get this out my mind.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Have u ever been to the doctors about this!?


No no it's perfectly normal thing to do. Scoobs as you can see Kay is pretending to make out that my suggestions are a little weird when the truth is she wetter than an otters pocket thinking about them


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I'm from Rotherham/Sheffield so have the Sean Bean accent. Kay thinks it's cute


Ok dress like he does in Game of Thrones then!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> No no it's perfectly normal thing to do. Scoobs as you can see Kay is pretending to make out that my suggestions are a little weird when the truth is she wetter than an otters pocket thinking about them


Absolutely DRIPPING


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Ok dress like he does in Game of Thrones then!


All I imagine rack dressing as is a tranny called Tracey because I watched a programme and That was Sean beans role lol


----------



## Sambuca

RACK said:


> I'm from Rotherham/Sheffield so have the Sean Bean accent. Kay thinks it's cute


I read everything you put in your voice haha


----------



## dipdabs

Where's scoob gone? Bet he's at the Tshirt printers now aha


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Where's scoob gone? Bet he's at the Tshirt printers now aha


Hope he's not bled to death in his pirates outfit whilst writing his love poem


----------



## RACK

He's driving to wales to track you down K !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Faaaccckkkkk I'm moving!!


----------



## Bad Alan

**** me there is some funny stuff in here, I'd be keeping a bat by my front door if I were you though Kay in case he genuinely does turn up.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

the scary thing is- i genuenly think he would come down & might actually be on his way :mellow: i swear im gonna rep the cvnt to death if he does


----------



## dipdabs

EXACTLY!!


----------



## Hartman

Stalker! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> EXACTLY!!


if ur erseholes not twitchin now.....scoobs will soon change that when he gets hold of it


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

liam0810 said:


> Go for it mate. I'm sure soon enough she'll see sense. You should try and get her work address and send her flowers. Women love all that soppy stuff


i very much doubt it but time will tell ha , flowers maybe for valentimes day i might but not before , depends if she is nice to me for five minutes lol



Fatboy80 said:


> Creeeeeeeeeeeeepy! (As well as slightly retarded)


shut up pidgeon boy lmfao



Kaywoodham said:


> Where's scoob gone? Bet he's at the Tshirt printers now aha


im here.. damn u guessed to well , nah i was working got to earn money aint i lol x


----------



## lxm

Scoob, .. you should stop posting.. these chaps are ripping you a new 'erse' and its not nice to watch... do yourself a favour.. :confused1:

Seriously.

edit; but the fact your happy to go along with the mocking... ?? :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs

@Fatboy80 pigeon boy!??


----------



## Hartman




----------



## liam0810

Scoobs is the 5 minutes of her being nice including foreplay, nookie and cuddles?


----------



## Fatboy80

Kaywoodham said:


> @Fatboy80 pigeon boy!??


I think the little rat-like fella is trying to make fun of my avi, somehow.


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Scoobs is the 5 minutes of her being nice including foreplay, nookie and *cuddles*?


Kay is defo a girl you'd break the "No spooning" rule with!!


----------



## Hartman

Spooning leads to forking


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Kay... whats going on your world today... or a you and the little one still in bed snoring lol


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> Spooning leads to forking


It's ok. I love forking. One of my favourite things in the whole wide world


----------



## defdaz

Kaywoodham said:


> It's ok. I love forking. One of my favourite things in the whole wide world


And me. Nothing better than using my fork to lift that juicy bit of chicken into my mouth and chowing down. Imagining the amino acids flooding into my muscles. Heaven.

Wait...


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Kay... whats going on your world today... or a you and the little one still in bed snoring lol


Well I worked in a new club last night so shattered but happy. Just woke up will get jack in an hour, think i will go get him a pumpkin and Halloween outfit.

The club was dead last night, and sods law the girls said the last 3 Monday's have been really good and last night was unusual lol grrrr!! Nobody came in til half 1 which was a stag party half of which were gay guys! I made a bit of money though and was the busiest out of all the other girls  hehe.

Decided to just take this week off training. I know I should try to get to the gym but I can't be ****d with the hassle and yet another childcare cost just to go. Would be too tired for it today anyway and I think I'm going to do as many shifts as I can. It means spending a bit less time with jack on half term but it is for his benefit as we are skint and I don't like it!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I worked in a new club last night so shattered but happy. Just woke up will get jack in an hour, think i will go get him a pumpkin and Halloween outfit.
> 
> The club was dead last night, and sods law the girls said the last 3 Monday's have been really good and last night was unusual lol grrrr!! Nobody came in til half 1 which was a stag party half of which were gay guys! I made a bit of money though and was the busiest out of all the other girls  hehe.
> 
> Decided to just take this week off training. I know I should try to get to the gym but I can't be ****d with the hassle and yet another childcare cost just to go. Would be too tired for it today anyway and I think I'm going to do as many shifts as I can. It means spending a bit less time with jack on half term but it is for his benefit as we are skint and I don't like it!!


Why don't you ask Jim if he can give you a routine to do at home whilst you are being a lazy fcuker?


----------



## dipdabs

Well I'm knackered from work anyway and if I have to work again on a few hours sleep I just don't wana push it too much which is why I don't really train on days I been working. If I overdo it my body will go into shut down mode. I am still exercising at work anyway, pretending to [email protected] the floor, flicking my hair around and spinning round a lot is hard work lol.

I know closer to competing nomatter what il have to get in that gym and stress about it loads the I expect but just not going to let it stress me out this week.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'm knackered from work anyway and if I have to work again on a few hours sleep I just don't wana push it too much which is why I don't really train on days I been working. If I overdo it my body will go into shut down mode. I am still exercising at work anyway, pretending to [email protected] the floor, flicking my hair around and spinning round a lot is hard work lol.
> 
> I know closer to competing nomatter what il have to get in that gym and stress about it loads the I expect but just not going to let it stress me out this week.


Sounds like you need somebody to come over and give you some TLC. Scoobs???


----------



## dipdabs

It would be nice to have some TLC for once in my life but I would rather be hit by a bus than have it off scoob...


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'm knackered from work anyway and if I have to work again on a few hours sleep I just don't wana push it too much which is why I don't really train on days I been working. If I overdo it my body will go into shut down mode. I am still exercising at work anyway, *pretending to [email protected] the floor, flicking my hair around and spinning round a lot is hard work* lol.
> 
> I know closer to competing nomatter what il have to get in that gym and stress about it loads the I expect but just not going to let it stress me out this week.


LOL'd pretty good at that


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> It would be nice to have some TLC for once in my life but I would rather be hit by a bus than have it off scoob...


Stop playing hard to get!


----------



## Bad Alan

Treating Scoobs mean keeps him keen lol


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Stop playing hard to get!


I'm gna ban ur porn watching [email protected] monk ass from my journal soon!


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Treating Scoobs mean keeps him keen lol


Ok then il try this..

Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm touch all over my body and kiss u under the stars while we walk hand in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see u my heart is slowly crumbling into pieces without u....

Better?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Why don't you ask Jim if he can give you a routine to do at home whilst you are being a lazy fcuker?


This is a very good idea kay.. something is always better than nothing


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Stop playing hard to get!


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok then il try this..
> 
> Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm touch all over my body and kiss u under the stars while we walk hand in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see u my heart is slowly crumbling into pieces without u....
> 
> Better?


Now thats just too far we all know there isn't a beach in Cardiff


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Now thats just too far we all know there isn't a beach in Cardiff


I live in Barry


----------



## dipdabs

Fuk tho there are actually some girls that think like that aren't there! It's quite scary!


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok then il try this..
> 
> Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm touch all over my body and kiss u under the stars while we walk hand in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see u my heart is slowly crumbling into pieces without u....
> 
> Better?


You been reading Twilight again?


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok then il try this..
> 
> Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm touch all over my body and kiss u under the stars while we walk hand in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see u my heart is slowly crumbling into pieces without u....
> 
> Better?


That will scare any man away, guaranteed haha!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I live in Barry


I know but everyone else knows now


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> You been reading Twilight again?


Ahhh u know what! The new film is out soon! Argghhhh excited!! I <3 it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok then il try this..
> 
> Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm spray all over my body and kiss u under the sack while we walk nob in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see ur piece in my heart shaped cheeks. my knees are slowly crumbling into pieces without u....
> 
> Better?


much


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I know but everyone else knows now


Everyone knew anyway. And if u knew scoob def knew as he stalks every last post I put on here


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Everyone knew anyway. And if u knew scoob def knew as he stalks every last post I put on here


:laugh:


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh u know what! The new film is out soon! Argghhhh excited!! I <3 it


I saw a poster for it last night. I've seen the others so better get a girl to drag with me so I can finish the saga. Although after last nights drama I'm better of gettin it on pirate (And not the smelly hooker kind  )


----------



## Dai Jones

Originally Posted by Kaywoodham

Ok then il try this..

Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm spray all over my body and kiss u under the sack while we walk nob in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see ur piece in my heart shaped cheeks. my knees are slowly crumbling into pieces without u....

Better?

I like it carry on please


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Originally Posted by Kaywoodham
> 
> Ok then il try this..
> 
> Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm spray all over my body and kiss u under the sack while we walk nob in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see ur piece in my heart shaped cheeks. my knees are slowly crumbling into pieces without u....
> 
> Better?
> 
> I like it carry on please


did u try n quote me there mate lol?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> did u try n quote me there mate lol?


----------



## lxm

Ive got a few dirty secrets! Twilight is one of them!!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok then il try this..
> 
> Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm touch all over my body and kiss u under the stars while we walk hand in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see u my heart is slowly crumbling into pieces without u....
> 
> Better?


See Scoobs i told you she'd come round!


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> I saw a poster for it last night. I've seen the others so better get a girl to drag with me so I can finish the saga. Although after last nights drama I'm better of gettin it on pirate (And not the smelly hooker kind  )


Ooooo what happened last night!? Sounds like girl drama do tell!!


----------



## RACK

Of course, it's always girl drama


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Kaywoodham said:


> It would be nice to have some TLC for once in my life but I would rather be hit by a bus than have it off scoob...


Waiting for scoobs to come and read this and watch his heart break :whistling: i think i can hear it shatter now :lol:

Your mean Kay, should have let him down gently


----------



## Guest

I can't stop laughing at the whole "Kiss you under the sack" bit.

Sounds like the most romantic T-bagging i've ever heard of ! lmfao


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> I can't stop laughing at the whole "Kiss you under the sack" bit.
> 
> Sounds like the most romantic T-bagging i've ever heard of ! lmfao


Hahaha I've just read back and only just noticed that hahah


----------



## Guest

Every woman's nightmare that innit ? When the bloke turns to her and says "Suck my sack" or "Lick my ring"

EW ! ffs put myself off my lunch....

Anyway this is getting way OT, back to you Kay, hows the training going ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Every *woman's* nightmare that innit ? When the bloke turns to her and says "Suck my sack" or "Lick my ring"
> 
> *EW ! ffs put myself off my lunch*....
> 
> Anyway this is getting way OT, back to you Kay, hows the training going ?


ur not a woman are u?....why would u be taking the boak


----------



## Guest

lol no but I feel nothing but sympathy for women. I mean could you suck a d!ck ?

I know I couldn't ! lol not even my own if I had ribs removed.


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> lol no but I feel nothing but sympathy for women. I mean could you suck a d!ck ?
> 
> *I know I couldn't ! lol not even my own if I had ribs removed*.


ahhh so uv thought about it then :lol:

dunno how a man sucking another c0ck comes into it though?......but yes....i would :beer:


----------



## Guest

Wasn't it Maryln Manson who had ribs removed to do it ?

Only gotta take one look at him to draw conclusions lol


----------



## dipdabs

There's nothing wrong with any of that stuff IMO...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> There's nothing wrong with any of that stuff IMO...


licking rings?....good girl lol


----------



## Hartman

Just popping in for my 2 hourly dose of filth!... You'd be surprised how many women don't mind all that - the naughtier the better!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok then il try this..
> 
> Scooby oh I love u and I can't resist u I want to feel your warm touch all over my body and kiss u under the stars while we walk hand in hand on a moonlit beach. Please scooby pleeeeaaassse I need to see u my heart is slowly crumbling into pieces without u....
> 
> Better?


Shame that the first 5 words would never come out of your mouth as you hate my guts ha .. but anyway wouldn't need to look at the stars when i could just look at those sparkilng lush eyes of yours  ... anyway back to training hows the training going or you being a lazy for a week ?


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> There's nothing wrong with any of that stuff IMO...


GFM right there!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Who else agrees with scoob I have sparkling lush eyes? Lololllllollllll


----------



## Heath

Cum shot eyes haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Who else agrees with scoob I have sparkling lush eyes? Lololllllollllll


in the whispering eye maybe


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Who else agrees with scoob I have sparkling lush eyes? Lololllllollllll


me :blush: :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

i see you have just seen scoobs thread :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

FFS guys ur such perverts!

Could u imagine if my dad ever read this? Haha


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Could u imagine if my dad ever read this? Haha


ok message to Kay's dad if ya bigger than me then sorry if not ya daughter is a cracker


----------



## CharlieC25

Do I dare post in here to see how you are or is there filth going on?


----------



## Dai Jones

CharlieC25 said:


> Do I dare post in here to see how you are or is there filth going on?


filth don't be daft all but training in here


----------



## dipdabs

CharlieC25 said:


> Do I dare post in here to see how you are or is there filth going on?


Yeah sorry Charlie god knows where the last page is that had training involved lol. It's all been going really well and then half term hit... So I've taken this week off and doing more shifts in work rather than trying to get and pay for babysitters to go to the gym. So back on it Monday 

I saw your pics in your journal from your show, gota say u looked absolutely stunning!!


----------



## George-Bean

When did you last workout Woodham? :angry:


----------



## Jay.32

George-Bean said:


> When did you last workout Woodham? :angry:


on me last night :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Umm last Thursday. Week off this week. Back on it Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Cutandjacked

Good luck if u do compete! Sure ull do well


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> Good luck if u do compete! Sure ull do well


Ah I'm def competing no if lol thank u


----------



## dipdabs

Shake with oats in still = yuk


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> Shake with oats in still = yuk


Don't put them in a shake then... Boil the kettle and make porridge with them


----------



## dipdabs

I do usually but I was trying to be quick and don't like whey in porridge so have to have porridge and a separate shake which I didn't have time for as was running out the house looking for a quick fix


----------



## defdaz

Screw it, just have some oatibix instead, much quicker! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Shake with oats in still = yuk


were they MP instant oats or just steel cut standard? plain steel cut ones is like drinking sick lol but i love it in banana whey...just take a mouthfull and chomp on them.

oh and MORNING!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Screw it, just have some oatibix instead, much quicker! :thumb:


Tried those the other day. They were vile, saying that they were 2 months out of date. Still they were like the sh1t brother of weetabix. Ill stick to porridge.

Get the powdered oats from bulk powders and chuck them in your shake. So much easier especially if you are stifling with appetite. Just having 120g powdered oats, 75g whey and 30ml evoo now and going down a treat.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Tried those the other day. They were vile, saying that they were 2 months out of date. Still they were like the sh1t brother of weetabix. Ill stick to porridge.
> 
> Get the *powdered oats* from bulk powders and chuck them in your shake. So much easier especially if you are stifling with appetite. Just having 120g powdered oats, 75g whey and 30ml evoo now and going down a treat.


can it be mixed in a shaker? or do you have to blend it?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> can it be mixed in a shaker? or do you have to blend it?


In a shaker mate. If its normal oats I'd blend but powdered oats are fine. Just keep shaking though as they will settle at the bottom


----------



## Bad Alan

Ready brek super smooth also OK in shakes and easy to just pick up from supermarket


----------



## dipdabs

I usually use instant oats/ready brek but although it's finer than normal oats think I will be getting some powdered oats definately.

Morning u sexy fvckers!

My little sister has just announced on Facebook she's pregnant again. Bit of a shock and she's very silly.. Buuut her choice. Well annoyed I wasn't told before it went on Facebook, but she don't talk to me anymore cos I'm a stripper lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I usually use instant oats/ready brek but although it's finer than normal oats think I will be getting some powdered oats definately.
> 
> Morning u sexy fvckers!
> 
> My little sister has just announced on Facebook she's pregnant again. Bit of a shock and she's very silly.. Buuut her choice. Well annoyed I wasn't told before it went on Facebook, but she don't talk to me anymore cos I'm a stripper lol


Lol is she 100% this time?

Any way buy propper oats and cook em! Eat your food dnt drink it...

I only ever drink food if Im really struggling with eating... But in the off season 7,000 cals plus is hard work... So I will every now n then add eggs to shakes or bled up oats etc but Id rather eat em.

If you want to try some thing a but diff get some sprouted grain bread.

Can get online just Google it.

Im sure health food shops will do it and poss tesco too.

Have 2-3 slices of toast, 2 eggs, 4 rashers of turkey bacon.

But diff and you may enjoy after weeks of oats n whey.

The reason for the special bread is it will not bloat you as much...

Also try a gluten free bread see how you get on with that.


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Don't put them in a shake then... Boil the kettle and make porridge with them


Yes!

See its not just me.


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> I usually use instant oats/ready brek but although it's finer than normal oats think I will be getting some powdered oats definately.
> 
> Morning u sexy fvckers!
> 
> My little sister has just announced on Facebook she's pregnant again. Bit of a shock and she's very silly.. Buuut her choice. Well annoyed I wasn't told before it went on Facebook, but she don't talk to me anymore cos I'm a stripper lol


Church roofs need their lead !!! No wonder she don't tell you nothing !!!! (Old 2 Ronnies joke there)

And powdered oats are great, nice easy way to get a carb kick first shake of the day


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol is she 100% this time?
> 
> Any way buy propper oats and cook em! Eat your food dnt drink it...
> 
> I only ever drink food if Im really struggling with eating... But in the off season 7,000 cals plus is hard work... So I will every now n then add eggs to shakes or bled up oats etc but Id rather eat em.
> 
> If you want to try some thing a but diff get some sprouted grain bread.
> 
> Can get online just Google it.
> 
> Im sure health food shops will do it and poss tesco too.
> 
> Have 2-3 slices of toast, 2 eggs, 4 rashers of turkey bacon.
> 
> But diff and you may enjoy after weeks of oats n whey.
> 
> The reason for the special bread is it will not bloat you as much...
> 
> Also try a gluten free bread see how you get on with that.


Yeah due in may. What a dik head hahaaa

I would eat it usually I always eat it but was struggling and struggling for time. Does it really matter if u are getting the calories in? And the right stuff?

Il have a look, I like that other bread what's it called? It's dark brown...

I do actually like porridge I still enjoy it but that does sound like an amazing breakfast mmmm eggs and bacon mmmmmm.


----------



## lxm

burgen bread, vougle bread is also nice!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> I usually use instant oats/ready brek but although it's finer than normal oats think I will be getting some powdered oats definately.
> 
> Morning u sexy fvckers!
> 
> My little sister has just announced on Facebook she's pregnant again. Bit of a shock and she's very silly.. Buuut her choice. Well annoyed I wasn't told before it went on Facebook, but she don't talk to me anymore cos I'm a stripper lol


My mrs didn't speak to her sister when she found out she was stripping . Just couldn't bare the thought of her little sis in that environment . They have since made up now which is good and although they are not as close as they once were , at least they talk and get along .

Hope the same happens for you .


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> My mrs didn't speak to her sister when she found out she was stripping . Just couldn't bare the thought of her little sis in that environment . They have since made up now which is good and although they are not as close as they once were , at least they talk and get along .
> 
> Hope the same happens for you .


She's my little sister, and never worked a day in her life. I will provide for my son any way I can whereas she uses her benefit money to feed her and her boyfriends alcohol problem thats got them in debt which stops her getting out of bed in the morning to bother playing with her 9 month old. She is now 12 weeks pregnant again. She thinks I am a bad mother for doing it even though jack knows nothing about it. I mentioned my work shoes in her kitchen after buying and making lots of food for her dik head boyfriends birthday cos she couldn't be assed, no children were present in the room but she went mad for saying how high my work shoes are. Embarrassed me and also treated my friend I was with like a cvnt and my son didn't even get to finish his dinner I had made and paid for. I'm not speaking to her full stop unless she comes to me and apologises. People that try to sit on their high horse when they are in no position to fuk me right off. She thinks she is better than me, she can crack on without the likes of me.


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> She's my little sister, and never worked a day in her life. I will provide for my son any way I can whereas she uses her benefit money to feed her and her boyfriends alcohol problem thats got them in debt which stops her getting out of bed in the morning to bother playing with her 9 month old. She is now 12 weeks pregnant again. She thinks I am a bad mother for doing it even though jack knows nothing about it. I mentioned my work shoes in her kitchen after buying and making lots of food for her dik head boyfriends birthday cos she couldn't be assed, no children were present in the room but she went mad for saying how high my work shoes are. Embarrassed me and also treated my friend I was with like a cvnt and my son didn't even get to finish his dinner I had made and paid for. I'm not speaking to her full stop unless she comes to me and apologises. People that try to sit on their high horse when they are in no position to fuk me right off. She thinks she is better than me, she can crack on without the likes of me.


Quite amazing that she thinks she can take the moral high ground with you when she is not exactly a model parent by the sound of it .

Maybe she's angry because she cares for you though and doesn't want to see you hurt ? (that was my wife's reasoning anyway - plus she had just given birth to our daughter so her hormones were mental at the time )


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Quite amazing that she thinks she can take the moral high ground with you when she is not exactly a model parent by the sound of it .
> 
> Maybe she's angry because she cares for you though and doesn't want to see you hurt ? (that was my wife's reasoning anyway - plus she had just given birth to our daughter so her hormones were mental at the time )


Nah it's not that. She couldn't care less for my feelings, she only cares about hers. All jealousy from my sister unfortunately.


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah it's not that. She couldn't care less for my feelings, she only cares about hers. All jealousy from my sister unfortunately.


That's really sad , I'm sorry to hear that . Well you never know though , ppl can change so don't give up on her .

Anyway how's the training going ?


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> That's really sad , I'm sorry to hear that . Well you never know though , ppl can change so don't give up on her .
> 
> Anyway how's the training going ?


 Not wasting my time giving up or hoping for her. She knows my number if she wants to apologise. A lot of it was to do with me not being able to be there on her birthday. Not that she has ever sent me so much as a card lol so this year she didn't even write happy birthday on Facebook to me.

No training this week with half term I can't get childcare unless I'm paying for it which is money I've not got at the min. So back on it in the week


----------



## dipdabs

I can't wait actually for my routine to be back no gym makes me depressed!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't wait actually for my routine to be back no gym makes me depressed!


It's hard not going when you use gym sessions as a release . I know exactly what you mean .

At least you can get back to it next week and make up for the time you lost !


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> It's hard not going when you use gym sessions as a release . I know exactly what you mean .
> 
> At least you can get back to it next week and make up for the time you lost !


Yeah... Dreading Xmas holidays already


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah... Dreading Xmas holidays already


That's the Christmas spirit lol

You can come round ours over crimbo and train if you want , got a cinema room next door to gym in basement so kids should be amused watching films/ nickelodeon etc (that way you can encourage my mrs to start training again !)


----------



## dipdabs

I flipping hate Xmas worst time of year for me lol

Ha thanks. She needs to get herself that induction sorted in the gym!


----------



## defdaz

Xmas is always a nightmare really, totally over-rated imo. When you're with a partner there's always the which in-laws do you go to argument that goes on for weeks making for a thoroughly miserable time, especially if you end up at their in-laws! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

defdaz said:


> Xmas is always a nightmare really, totally over-rated imo. When you're with a partner there's always the which in-laws do you go to argument that goes on for weeks making for a thoroughly miserable time, especially if you end up at their in-laws! :lol:


Last year was awful I was ill, stayed at my dads house where my step mums best mate and her ex was staying with their little girl, both of which don't like me and find it impossible to speak to me like I'm an adult or even include me in any conversation. Jack was a tired stroppy git after being awake for 2 hours, gave up opening presents, and there was constant fighting over toys. Then boxing day morning I spent at the hospital then came home with jack as my family was going to my step mums family and we weren't invited. I'm staying at our house this year and if they want to visit they can lol


----------



## Sharp161

defdaz said:


> Xmas is always a nightmare really, totally over-rated imo. When you're with a partner there's always the which in-laws do you go to argument that goes on for weeks making for a thoroughly miserable time, especially if you end up at their in-laws! :lol:


I tell my Mrs am going to my dad's and my dad am going to my Mrs then am off biking all day :-D perfect xmas


----------



## dipdabs

Should I be worried?



Hahaaa aww in he cute ^_^


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Wow you have a pole in your living room, serious dedication to your job...what to people say when they see it? :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Wow you have a pole in your living room, serious dedication to your job...what to people say when they see it? :tongue:


I haven't really got it because of my job I just like messing about on it trying to learn new things, good cardio too! I really like going on stage at work so this way I get to do it more 

Umm nobody has seen it really, no1 really comes round. Couple mates know I have it and they just kinda giggle about it and say il have to teach em lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Reps for you Kay keep up the good training babe  x


----------



## dipdabs

Ok so ill today full of flu and slept virtually all day. Every muscle in my body aches. Jacks back at school and I'm not at work til tomorrow night, my body obviously saw the opportunity to be ill and took it! As always. Im hoping it's just a 24hr thing as I feel a bit better than earlier and can't be dealing with work when I'm sick. So no training today and actually feel like crying about it. Booooo.


----------



## Ser

((hug))

Snuggle up alll cosy on the sofa and relax, i feel for ya hope you feel better soon


----------



## Ser

((hug))

Snuggle up alll cosy on the sofa and relax, i feel for ya hope you feel better soon


----------



## dipdabs

Aww thank u ser <3 xxx

I've slept so much today I can't actually believe how much. I really hope this isn't the start of something bigger  I can be prone to post viral fatigue when I've been ill or get very run down. One time one of my legs went for a week with it. I hope I'm just being paranoid and worrying about nothing!


----------



## Jay.32

cheer up baby taffet... and get well soon.. all our love from Team Taffy xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah sorry Charlie god knows where the last page is that had training involved lol. It's all been going really well and then half term hit... So I've taken this week off and doing more shifts in work rather than trying to get and pay for babysitters to go to the gym. So back on it Monday
> 
> I saw your pics in your journal from your show, gota say u looked absolutely stunning!!


Thanks lovely it was 19 weeks of hellish dieting but got there in the end now the task of improving for next year  struggling to get back into clean eating though! At least when you are dieting crap food is strictly off limits but in the off season when its allowed its hard to stop! I need a chocolate allowance and once its gone its gone... How's training going? X


----------



## CharlieC25

Just read your last post sorry you are feeling rough  rest is key, listen to your body xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

how ya feeling today mate? (health wise i mean. i know ur heads up ur erse atm lol)


----------



## dipdabs

It's so far up this week I duno if il ever get it out lol. So much bollox my life is sometimes! But yeah feeling a lot better thanks jan, still achey and weak so just need to get more food in me I think and keep resting. I done them few extra shifts last week so that's prob why I'm so run down. Thanks for asking loverrr xxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It's so far up this week I duno if il ever get it out lol. So much bollox my life is sometimes! But yeah feeling a lot better thanks jan, still achey and weak so just need to get more food in me I think and keep resting. I done them few extra shifts last week so that's prob why I'm so run down. Thanks for asking loverrr xxxx


auch you'll get there, our p!sh banter will sort ya out for now


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Damn u never told me you worked in a club .. ! hope your feeling alot better today as seen u had a flu or something xx


----------



## Heath

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Damn u never told me you worked in a club .. ! hope your feeling alot better today as seen u had a flu or something xx


Has your secret tracker broke? :whistling:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

MutantX said:


> Has your secret tracker broke? :whistling:


yeah all that dancing the tracker must of broke as its hidden in her high heels lol ..


----------



## latblaster

Kay treat yourself kindly, you have alot to contend with. Don't work yourself too hard, easier said etc when looking after children though.


----------



## dipdabs

latblaster said:


> Kay treat yourself kindly, you have alot to contend with. Don't work yourself too hard, easier said etc when looking after children though.


Ah I been slacking with just about everything I dont seem to get anything done or finished lol. I do try and then I get ill or something it's well annoying! Just too much to do and I'm not the most organised of people lol


----------



## latblaster

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I been slacking with just about everything I dont seem to get anything done or finished lol. I do try and then I get ill or something it's well annoying! Just too much to do and I'm not the most organised of people lol


Sounds to me like you're working too hard.

I reckon we all ought to have a whip round (so to spk) & send you & your son on hols.


----------



## dipdabs

latblaster said:


> Sounds to me like you're working too hard.
> 
> I reckon we all ought to have a whip round (so to spk) & send you & your son on hols.


Hahaaa nah work, kids etc it's just life innit! Everyone's in the same boat!


----------



## latblaster

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaaa nah work, kids etc it's just life innit! Everyone's in the same boat!


I've already pmed Scoob, he's in the car now on his way to Cardiff. RUN NOW! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Kay, scoob is in the arcades in barry asking everyone where you live


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Kay, scoob is in the arcades in barry asking everyone where you live


Lucky I don't know anyone in Barry then innit specially down there lol


----------



## George-Bean

Hope you feel better soon, and get yerself organized!


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows it going ma wee gem>?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going ma wee gem>?


Fine been shopping this morning spent a fortune on meat, been eating clean but not very hungry. Still tired and achy from the weekend. Bruised all the back of my leg at work and my feet are all clicky? They don't like high heels. Back in the gym tomorrow. I'm pretty sh1t at all this these days lol


----------



## Jay.32

where is @big_jim_87 to kick your a*se into shape


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> where is @big_jim_87 to kick your a*se into shape


Probably eating a McDonald's or something right about now lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

Jay.32 said:


> Kay, scoob is in the arcades in barry asking everyone where you live


I'm worried he might get stabbed down there actually - not a place to go alone if your not prepared !

Plus I'm not sure he's street wise enough for Costa del Bazza !


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Fine been shopping this morning spent a fortune on meat, been eating clean but not very hungry. Still tired and achy from the weekend. Bruised all the back of my leg at work and my feet are all clicky? They don't like high heels. Back in the gym tomorrow. I'm pretty sh1t at all this these days lol


How's the renovation of Barry Gym going Kay ?


----------



## dipdabs

Um duno not been in there for 2 weeks lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Um duno not been in there for 2 weeks lol


My mrs friend at Nina estate agents said there is less equipment available at the moment apparently because it's getting all done up .

What's with the no training for 2 weeks ? How come ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

DeadpoolX said:


> I'm worried he might get stabbed down there actually - not a place to go alone if your not prepared !
> 
> Plus I'm not sure he's street wise enough for Costa del Bazza !


aye fuk heading down there if u need a couple samurai swords to walk to the shops


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> My mrs friend at Nina estate agents said there is less equipment available at the moment apparently because it's getting all done up .
> 
> What's with the no training for 2 weeks ? How come ?


Ah well will see tomorrow.

Jack was on half term so took the week off instead of paying for babysitters to go, then last week I was ill the big inning of it then had work.


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> aye fuk heading down there if u need a couple samurai swords to walk to the shops


It's not that bad lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

JANIKvonD said:


> aye fuk heading down there if u need a couple samurai swords to walk to the shops


Even when you get the better of someone in Barry it usually ends with the comment "

I knows ppl bra , you better watch your back "

Tread carefully Scooby !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It's not that bad lol





DeadpoolX said:


> Even when you get the better of someone in Barry it usually ends with the comment "
> 
> I knows ppl bra , you better watch your back "
> 
> Tread carefully Scooby !


i meant because he has 2 swords in his avi ya d!ck 

tbh mate Dundee aint any better....usually if ur getting the betterof someone it bacause u pushed a srewdriver into his neck before hand lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

Yeah I remember playing footy at Dundee against Scotland years ago . Some lovely ppl up there but we did drive through an area that didn't look too clever .

Plenty of pregnant 12 year olds and kids sipping lager lol !


----------



## DeadpoolX

JANIKvonD said:


> aye fuk heading down there if u need a couple samurai swords to walk to the shops


Regarding the swords : it's like a condom , better to have it and not need it , than need it and not have it !


----------



## JANIKvonD

DeadpoolX said:


> Regarding the swords : it's like a condom , better to have it and not need it , than need it and not have it !


my pork sword scares most away


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> my pork sword scares most away


That's cos ur the cvnt hiding in bushes banging one off to passes by and wiping yourself off with leaves!!


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Even when you get the better of someone in Barry it usually ends with the comment "
> 
> I knows ppl bra , you better watch your back "
> 
> Tread carefully Scooby !


Ahh I hate that.really snaps people when they all add an 's' on the end of words that isn't even anything to do with Wales, well it is, only the common scumbags who think they're hard do it!


----------



## lxm

@Kaywoodham










I think im 3 here or 4.. so smaller than your wee man! I thought I looked similar


----------



## dipdabs

Nothing like u Lewis lol similar hair colour but that's it lol


----------



## lxm

haha, I shall remove now incase there are any detectives about.


----------



## dipdabs

Ah don't do that now no1 else can see!


----------



## lxm

putting back.. also reps... *cough*

I still think look similar in the pics..


----------



## DeadpoolX

@ lxm

You might have just cost yourself 14 years of child maintenance ahead there !


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahh I hate that.really snaps people when they all add an 's' on the end of words that isn't even anything to do with Wales, well it is, only the common scumbags who think they're hard do it!


I grew up with ppl like that to be honest . Difference is they didn't ever grow up .


----------



## dipdabs

Right so I feel like I'm gna pass out, I'm cross eyed with a headache and ridiculously starving after a leg session.

Went to my gym this morning which is being done up at the minute so all the equipment has been put into a small hall and the weights into a squash court. I can't complain if my gym is being done up but it was a joke lol. None of the leg equipment was in the hall apart from the leg extension. So jumped in the car and went up to the hammer strength gym I can use with my membership... OMFG lol. They had to give me an induction and to be honest I don't really understand any of the equipment in there, plate loading and all that, I was too small to use the calf press thingy lol. The guy working in there helped me do my whole session anyway and helped me with all the plates and to get the seating right and all that. All my weights were completely different apart from leg extension where my weight went up. Leg press in my normal gym I can press 100kg but on the leg press in there I was struggling with 20! Some of it may be the different positioning so I'm probably using parts of muscle that have never been touched before.

It was quite scary... He said a few girls use to use that gym so I'm guessing no girls do now! The guys that were in there were mainly massive too didn't see any of the little weeds I see in my normal gym!

Anyway better get my jack!


----------



## lxm

your usual leg press machine = 'resistance assisted'

'hammer strength gyms ' leg press machine = plate loading (real lifting)  hence why you probably struggled!

it sounds like one of these hardcore gyms though! you not thought bout using it ? probably alot of info and knowledge in that place!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> your usual leg press machine = 'resistance assisted'
> 
> 'hammer strength gyms ' leg press machine = plate loading (real lifting)  hence why you probably struggled!
> 
> it sounds like one of these hardcore gyms though! you not thought bout using it ? probably alot of info and knowledge in that place!


Yeah going back down there tomorrow. Can't use my gym, felt really claustrophobic. Il get use to it, I just felt like a proper girl in there! Lol


----------



## Rykard

the other thing with a plate load legpress is the sled weighs a bit too - this is why you should try to use the same machines so the loads are the same.

I agree with lxm - if you can 'get into the 'proper' gym' you could learn loads from the big guys..


----------



## Guest

lxm said:


> your usual leg press machine = 'resistance assisted'
> 
> 'hammer strength gyms ' leg press machine = plate loading (real lifting)  hence why you probably struggled!
> 
> it sounds like one of these hardcore gyms though! you not thought bout using it ? probably alot of info and knowledge in that place!


You mean plenty of sweaty baboons full of testosterone who would look at Kay and see a steaming cooked chicken! Lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah going back down there tomorrow. Can't use my gym, felt really claustrophobic. Il get use to it, I just felt like a proper girl in there! Lol


go to the big boys gym you`ll benefit no end from it plus its full of large muscular men like me


----------



## dipdabs

Hahaa the guys in there prob did think what the fuk like lol.

See as much as I like looking at big muscular men I don't like being around them when I feel vulnerable and unconfident like I do in this gym cos I don't know what I'm doing lol


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaa the guys in there prob did think what the fuk like lol.
> 
> See as much as I like looking at big muscular men I don't like being around them when I feel vulnerable and unconfident like I do in this gym cos I don't know what I'm doing lol


perfect for massaging their egos and getting their help... lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaa the guys in there prob did think what the fuk like lol.
> 
> See as much as I like looking at big muscular men I don't like being around them when I feel vulnerable and unconfident like I do in this gym cos I don't know what I'm doing lol


funny you say that i trained with a lass your kinda build and she said she felt intimidated .

but like the first day at school it turns into the 2nd 3rd 4th etc and then your one of them .

i dont mean big muscular dude either lol


----------



## Queenie

i think i felt uncomfortable once at my gym... but then the owner said if the men misbehave then they'll have him to answer to (he's massive), so i never had any trouble whatsoever. i love my hardcore gym


----------



## Rykard

I think generally you get a better class of trainer at hardcore gyms - cos you'er all there to train - whereas globos can be more 'social'


----------



## ausbuilt

Rykard said:


> the other thing with a plate load legpress is the sled weighs a bit too - this is why you should try to use the same machines so the loads are the same.
> 
> I agree with lxm - if you can 'get into the 'proper' gym' you could learn loads from the big guys..


that, and once they see you're there to train, they actually become very protective of you..


----------



## lxm

Spawn of Haney said:


> You mean plenty of sweaty baboons full of testosterone who would look at Kay and see a steaming cooked chicken! Lol.


aww nice that your showing her you would worry


----------



## Queenie

ausbuilt said:


> that, and once they see you're there to train, they actually become very protective of you..


Haha this is actually true.


----------



## 25434

Kay, I train in a spit and sawdust place too and the guys there look after me very well and the one time a guy was quite awful for no reason and got a bit on the violent side with me he was actually turfed out on his hoof and could't come back for a while. the owner called me up and told me to get my **** back in there and the really big guys trained all round me for a bout a week!! bit like having personel bodyguard or something...lol...which I was glad of as I'm quite short and on the whole scared of my own shadow..

the thing is Kay, if you go in there, do your training and the guys see you are about the training they will help you no end of times. I found a really good bunch of guys in my gym and I've never looked back...I was scared too but i wanted to train and get into shape more than I was scared of the guys in the gym...it worked out quite well.

I would say, go for it, remember your goal..you can do it, you are a strong lady despite what you say....take care hey....


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks everyone for your input and thanks flubs for sharing that makes me feel a bit better!

Il def be using that place for now anyway. I probably more belong in there... In my gym I lift heavier weights than some of the guys and I'm just not sure it's right! Lol


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> In my gym I lift heavier weights than some of the guys and I'm just not sure it's right! Lol


nope REAL MEN lift heavier weights than girls :tongue: .. or so I am told anyway


----------



## Queenie

FYI: flubs and I train at the same gym. She just puts things into words better than me lol


----------



## Rykard

RXQueenie said:


> FYI: flubs and I train at the same gym. She just puts things into words better than me lol


she is very eloquent lol...


----------



## ausbuilt

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks everyone for your input and thanks flubs for sharing that makes me feel a bit better!
> 
> Il def be using that place for now anyway. I probably more belong in there... In my gym I lift heavier weights than some of the guys and I'm just not sure it's right! Lol


I train in central london most nights with my training partner (also known as my wife  ) and she outlifts quite a few of the guys in Virgin Active...

I would actually prefer to train in a "real" gym, the nearest being MuscleWorx, but they don't let women train there, which is ridiculous in this day and age..

We've had a workout in Temple Gym in Birms, and it was great, and Spartan's in Milton Keynes (great gym too!).... hate the ****y gyms in central london, but a workout is better than missing a workout coz the gym is to far....


----------



## dipdabs

They don't let women in! That's stupid!


----------



## Ser

ausbuilt said:


> I train in central london most nights with my training partner (also known as my wife  ) and she outlifts quite a few of the guys in Virgin Active...
> 
> I would actually prefer to train in a "real" gym, the nearest being MuscleWorx, *but they don't let women train there*, which is ridiculous in this day and age..
> 
> We've had a workout in Temple Gym in Birms, and it was great, and Spartan's in Milton Keynes (great gym too!).... hate the ****y gyms in central london, but a workout is better than missing a workout coz the gym is to far....


Surely illegal? why is it they don't allow women to train there?

Up here i got stopped in street by a woman with 'curves' leaflets, saying its a woman only gym, i done my dinger, saying that MUST be illegal, its discrimination because of sex...which is illegal...told her i wouldn't train there anyway, with all their cabbage diet advice bu ti would be checking on the legality of what she had said...she mumbled and more or less fled from me:lol:

Of course i didn't check on the legality, but am genuinely curious how that place, or the one you mentioned can get away with it in this day and age....especially when your lass would probably out lift half of their current members:rolleyes:


----------



## lxm

Ser said:


> Surely illegal? why is it they don't allow women to train there?
> 
> Up here i got stopped in street by a woman with 'curves' leaflets, saying its a woman only gym, i done my dinger, saying that MUST be illegal, its discrimination because of sex...which is illegal...told her i wouldn't train there anyway, with all their cabbage diet advice bu ti would be checking on the legality of what she had said...she mumbled and more or less fled from me:lol:
> 
> Of course i didn't check on the legality, but am genuinely curious how that place, or the one you mentioned can get away with it in this day and age....especially when your lass would probably out lift half of their current members:rolleyes:


would be civil law matter... but im pretty sure that they could include in the 'club' terms of entry & membership that its a gents club for males only. You dont have to go in if you do not like and accept the terms of entry / membership. its a *private club*

membership of the gym is a private matter for the members & managment to decide - it is not an issue for outside parties to get involved, its up to the freedom of people to keep their own company i.e. men or women or both, these chaps at this gym obviously only want it to be a male enviroment so thats what happens!

(pretty sure thats how they go about it)

edit : but yes it seems daft in this day and age, but if you are an old hat with old ideas, some guys I suppose just want to get into an all male enviroment to let off steam and talk male stuff! lol


----------



## Ser

I thought they would use things like only room for one set of toilets/one changing room etc...am genuinely SHOCKEDmg:

and there i was just telling Miss Hayley in her 'i live in the 1800's thread, where bi guys can't commit to either female or male in a monogamous relationship...cuz dey is shlagz innit'' thread that she lived in years gone by...maybe i am just from the future? Where sh1t like that don't wash, everyone is equal, pays their own way, has a right to use the same services as everyone else etc

Fek me, i gotta get back home, where everything makes sense again!


----------



## ausbuilt

Kaywoodham said:


> They don't let women in! That's stupid!


yes its stupid, illegal in the EU, and... who the f**K just wants to see male a$$ses in the gym??? 



Ser said:


> Surely illegal? why is it they don't allow women to train there?
> 
> Up here i got stopped in street by a woman with 'curves' leaflets, saying its a woman only gym, i done my dinger, saying that MUST be illegal, its discrimination because of sex...which is illegal...told her i wouldn't train there anyway, with all their cabbage diet advice bu ti would be checking on the legality of what she had said...she mumbled and more or less fled from me:lol:
> 
> Of course i didn't check on the legality, but am genuinely curious how that place, or the one you mentioned can get away with it in this day and age....especially when your lass would probably out lift half of their current members:rolleyes:


yep, she does outlift a few guys, especially in squats, and stiff legged deadlifts! LOL Funnily enough, even on dumbell presses (i pi$$ myself when she has to ask for the 25kg dumbells from the guys to do incline chest press.... or the 16kg dumbells for here seated/inclined dumbell curls..... the looks on their faces... priceless!)

but I think at musclewerx in east london, it could be a muslim thing; i could be wrong... but I think not..

for sure its illegal... have contemplated taking it further (am actually a solicitor by training, just not currently practicing, so i have a fair interpretation of laws)



lxm said:


> would be civil law matter... but im pretty sure that they could include in the 'club' terms of entry that its a gents club for males only. You dont have to go in if you do not like and accept the terms of entry / membership
> 
> (pretty sure thats how they go about it)


they can try that, but you can't discriminate on the basis of sex alone in those circumstances.


----------



## cypssk

ausbuilt i use to train at muscle works great gym he got a ladys gym down the road i dont know if kings gym in dalston is mixed


----------



## lxm

ausbuilt said:


> yes its stupid, illegal in the EU, and... who the f**K just wants to see male a$$ses in the gym???
> 
> yep, she does outlift a few guys, especially in squats, and stiff legged deadlifts! LOL Funnily enough, even on dumbell presses (i pi$$ myself when she has to ask for the 25kg dumbells from the guys to do incline chest press.... or the 16kg dumbells for here seated/inclined dumbell curls..... the looks on their faces... priceless!)
> 
> but I think at musclewerx in east london, it could be a muslim thing; i could be wrong... but I think not..
> 
> for sure its illegal... have contemplated taking it further (am actually a solicitor by training, just not currently practicing, so i have a fair interpretation of laws)
> 
> they can try that, but you can't discriminate on the basis of sex alone in those circumstances.


just edited my post



> would be civil law matter... but im pretty sure that they could include in the 'club' terms of entry & membership that its a gents club for males only. You dont have to go in if you do not like and accept the terms of entry / membership. its a private club
> 
> membership of the gym is a private matter for the members & managment to decide - it is not an issue for outside parties to get involved, its up to the freedom of people to keep their own company i.e. men or women or both, these chaps at this gym obviously only want it to be a male enviroment so thats what happens!
> 
> (pretty sure thats how they go about it)


Just had a google, you can have gender specific private clubs, its *not* contrary to the discrimination laws


----------



## dipdabs

Omg mentioning the Muslim thing reminds me of when I got chucked out the health suite in my gym after being in there nearly an hour. The woman at the desk who gave me my ticket for it failed to tell me it was guys only evening.. For the Muslims apparently... Some bloke complained about me being in there. Woops lol


----------



## Guest

lxm said:


> aww nice that your showing her you would worry


I worry that someone will get a ring on her finger before me that's all Lxm


----------



## ditz

The owner of Muscleworks in Bethal green is Greek, you may be on to something there @ausbuilt

Been men's only since it opened, he owns various gyms one round the corner being womens only I believe


----------



## dipdabs

Spawn of Haney said:


> I worry that someone will get a ring on her finger before me that's all Lxm


Are u rich and have a pretty face?


----------



## Guest

Sadly I'm not rich and I'm probs only a 7 but I've big legs and not to blow my own trumpet but I've skills in z bedroom  haha.

I have a nice personality


----------



## dipdabs

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sadly I'm not rich and I'm probs only a 7 but I've big legs and not to blow my own trumpet but I've skills in z bedroom  haha.
> 
> I have a nice personality


Haha post a pic or no 7


----------



## Ser

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sadly I'm not rich and I'm probs only a 7 but I've big legs and not to blow my own trumpet but I've skills in z bedroom  haha.
> 
> I have a nice personality


sounds good to me!! book an appointment:lol:



Kaywoodham said:


> Haha post a pic or no 7


good call! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ausbuilt said:


> that, and once they see you're there to train, they actually become very protective of you..


exactly! any women who come to our gym are taken under the wing if they show they are serious


----------



## Guest

God I'm all nervous lol.

I hate having my pic taken but i'll pop to works changing room and snap one.


----------



## Guest




----------



## dipdabs

Hahaaaa I was only joking u know lol!


----------



## Guest

Haha now I feel like a bell end :/


----------



## dipdabs

U look very nice spawn of Haney 

Even if a little mean lol


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> U look very nice spawn of Haney
> 
> Even if a little mean lol


Awww thanks Kay, I've now changed it to my better side haha


----------



## lxm

Disregard and carry on..


----------



## dipdabs

Right I'm not very happy and feel like a complete div.

Went to do my push session this morning and there was something going on with my membership so had to sign up again which took a good half hour, specially cos my mate was working behind the desk who was chatting away. This ate into training time obviously.

Then I got in the gym and could I get my lid off my water bottle! The bottle itself just kept twisting and squashing so I went out again and asked if there was a drink machine and one guy said why don't u just use your bottle I said I couldn't get the lid off so course he had a go and done it straight away. It sounds silly but stupid things like this get to me cos I do just feel stupid!

Back in the gym then and thought is be fine this session as it was just using dumbbells... But do I understand the dumbbells! No! It's not clear on them what weight they are at all apart from the odd one that has yellow marker pen on to tell you. I think I was using 5s 7s and 10s but I'm not 100%. They were the lightest weights there so I couldn't do what I was use to and struggled with the whole warm up then working set thing. Lateral raises we're pretty much out the window. I probably would of done better if I felt more prepared but obviously wasn't expecting it and had to squeeze it in half an hour.

At the beginning one of the guys was also trying to tell me what to do saying I needed to start on incline rather than flat but obv I always start on flat and that's the order my routine goes.he sorta said fine u carry on il shut up, only messing around but it still made me feel stupid. He also asked what I was training today and I said its a push session today and he giggled and said chest then.

Just a very quick flustered self conscious session.

Although at least with the 10s being some of the only dumbbells I can pick up there does mean I pushed myself a bit more and upped the weight on incline db press and OH db press finishing with 10kg on the working sets. I was going to give 12kg a go but obv I couldn't see them, doubt they have them and already felt like a nobber.


----------



## Dai Jones

it come across like you feel stupid, don't know why


----------



## dipdabs

It's gay I feel like I'm at square 1


----------



## liam0810

He doesnt seem to know what he's talking about so I wouldnt bother listening to what he says. Just find the biggest fella in there, flirt your back out with him and ask him if he wouldnt mind helping you. Should do the trick, if not tell them you're a dancer and if they help you'll get them free entry and a dance, that will defo get them helping. Unless they're all gay and then you're screwed


----------



## dipdabs

Well I'm in work and starving with salmon and broccoli in my bag. MUST NOT GO TO MCDONALD'S ON THE WAY HOME


----------



## dipdabs

Ok so I have a confession... I went to McDonald's... But only for a latte 

Also I learnt to go upside down on the pole tonight, I hurt my ass A LOT, but I'm chuffed 

Anyway time to sleep now. I gota get jack at half 8 and take him to school then pick him up at half 11. I may try to go to the gym in the time he's in nursery but will see how I feel, at the minute I'm fuked and I have work another 3 nights running now.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so I have a confession... I went to McDonald's... But only for a latte
> 
> Also I learnt to go upside down on the pole tonight, I hurt my ass A LOT, but I'm chuffed
> 
> Anyway time to sleep now. I gota get jack at half 8 and take him to school then pick him up at half 11. I may try to go to the gym in the time he's in nursery but will see how I feel, at the minute I'm fuked and I have work another 3 nights running now.


was that you are chuffed or ya ass is chuffed


----------



## MRSTRONG

kay have you got any videos of you pole dancing ?

im interested to see how good you are .


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> was that you are chuffed or ya ass is chuffed


Chafed ass is chafed lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> kay have you got any videos of you pole dancing ?
> 
> im interested to see how good you are .


I don't unfortunately Ewen. I wonder why the interest? Lol

And with going upside down I haven't yet learnt how to be graceful with it lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Chafed ass is chafed lol


as the american's say tomato tomato


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't unfortunately Ewen. I wonder why the interest? Lol
> 
> And with going upside down I haven't yet learnt how to be graceful with it lol


purely for masturbational purposes .

no im actually genuinely interested , i know a few that pole dance and it takes a lot of strength and it looks awesome .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> purely for masturbational purposes .
> 
> no im actually genuinely interested , i know a few that pole dance and it takes a lot of strength and it looks awesome .


I can't do many tricks yet, strength needs to build on the easy ones first. In the club it's a bit different to doing it for fitness. Its more about how sexy you can move and fluttering your eye lashes in a skimpy outfit.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't do many tricks yet, strength needs to build on the easy ones first. In the club it's a bit different to doing it for fitness. Its more about how sexy you can move and fluttering your eye lashes in a skimpy outfit.


prove it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't do many tricks yet, strength needs to build on the easy ones first. In the club it's a bit different to doing it for fitness. Its more about how sexy you can move and fluttering your eye lashes in a skimpy outfit.


ah ok i see why you thought it odd i asked lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> prove it


Ul have to come down the club jay lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ul have to come down the club jay lol


ok ok ok ok if I have to I will :tongue:


----------



## PHMG

You could find me in the club, bottle full of bud....


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok ok ok if I have to I will :tongue:


Empty your bank account first aswell...


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Empty your bank account first aswell...


taffets dont charge team taffy boss.... now get your kit off


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> taffets dont charge team taffy boss.... now get your kit off


As the TT boss shouldn't u be wanting to support me with my financial situation? That's caring for your taffette..


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> As the TT boss shouldn't u be wanting to support me with my financial situation? That's caring for your taffette..


as TT boss im letting you practice on me, so I can help you improve. :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Quick pop in to say "Heyup!" (in my yorkshire voice obvs)


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> as TT boss im letting you practice on me, so I can help you improve. :thumb:


Oh I see... So supportive


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Quick pop in to say "Heyup!" (in my yorkshire voice obvs)


Heyup  it's all going down in the TA thread innit! Oooooo

I'm running out of my diet blue charge. Need to go to asda lol


----------



## Jay.32

I look after my team x


----------



## dipdabs

Well I've had a cuppa tea and my porridge with some Splenda sitting in bed. Gym isn't happening. Going to get an hours sleep before I have to get jack so that will bring me up to 5 hours sleep... Can't wait for work tonight..lol.


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> Heyup  it's all going down in the TA thread innit! Oooooo
> 
> I'm running out of my diet blue charge. Need to go to asda lol


Yeah, I think there's a few on here who don't really like Team Alpha 

I stocked up on blue charge yesterday haha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Yeah, I think there's a few on here who don't really like Team Alpha
> 
> I stocked up on blue charge yesterday haha


What gave you that idea? All I read was how much everyone loves team alpha!


----------



## dipdabs

It's quite exciting being a member tho eh getting all that attention!


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> It's quite exciting being a member tho eh getting all that attention!


Depends, although being called skinny makes a change from being called fatty for years hahahaha


----------



## dipdabs

I would love some crisps right now. There are Pom bears and quavers downstairs. I wish I didn't have to buy jack this stuff!


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Depends, although being called skinny makes a change from being called fatty for years hahahaha


Hahaaa ignore em. [email protected]


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Heyup  it's all going down in the TA thread innit! Oooooo
> 
> I'm running out of my diet blue charge. Need to go to asda lol


damn theres a TA thread? show me


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> damn theres a TA thread? show me


Its not what your thinking mate.... so dont try sneaking off from TT :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Mmm piri piri chicken


----------



## Jay.32

Finish it.... I wanna see that plate empty


----------



## dipdabs

gone


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Its not what your thinking mate.... so dont try sneaking off from TT :cursing:


haha..would i ever?


----------



## defdaz

Om nom nom. Reminds me, tea number two time yay!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Hey Miss Woodham , hope your back on track now with the diet and training .

What's the name of that dude down Barry Leisure that is a decent PT ?


----------



## Jay.32

where is Kay???? heavy night at work last night?


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> where is Kay???? heavy night at work last night?


Sh*t think I forgot to untie her


----------



## Jay.32

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sh*t think I forgot to untie her


she would tie you up first pal :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> she would tie you up first pal :lol:


Haha she'd have too


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Hey Miss Woodham , hope your back on track now with the diet and training .
> 
> What's the name of that dude down Barry Leisure that is a decent PT ?


Pretty much back on track  missed a session this week but it couldn't be helped.

His name is Neil


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Pretty much back on track  missed a session this week but it couldn't be helped.
> 
> His name is Neil


where have you been today....????? come on who is he??


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> where is Kay???? heavy night at work last night?


I'm heeerrrre! Long night in work got in bed at half 4. Then my mate started ringing me at half 8 knowing I was in work last night asking if I wanted to go for breakfast! Like umm noooo. Then fell back asleep but it messed up my sleep and I overslept was ten minutes late getting jack. Woops. Just mopped my floors now having my first meal of the day, steamed turkey salad and brown rice. I'm in work for half 8 tonight I duno how I'm gna do everything I need to do plus rest plus eat all my food today. Feel tired and grumpy and just want chocolate and burgers!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm heeerrrre! Long night in work got in bed at half 4. Then my mate started ringing me at half 8 knowing I was in work last night asking if I wanted to go for breakfast! Like umm noooo. Then fell back asleep but it messed up my sleep and I overslept was ten minutes late getting jack. Woops. Just mopped my floors now having my first meal of the day, steamed turkey salad and brown rice. I'm in work for half 8 tonight I duno how I'm gna do everything I need to do plus rest plus eat all my food today. Feel tired and grumpy and just want chocolate and burgers!


fcking hell that made me tired just reading it... you need a rest


----------



## dipdabs

Nooo I need to wash up, sort out washing, bath jack, shower me ETC ETC it's never ending!

And I wish their was a he. Having a dry period lmao


----------



## tyramhall

Kaywoodham said:


> Nooo I need to wash up, sort out washing, bath jack, shower me ETC ETC it's never ending!
> 
> And I wish their was a he. Having a dry period lmao


Sure you've had a few offers off here lol!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Sure you've had a few offers off here lol!


She has but Scoobs warns them all off his woman!


----------



## dipdabs

I know wish he would stop doing that!


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> She has but Scoobs warns them all off his woman!


Yeah probably does kill it mate!


----------



## Jay.32

scoob will run you over if you go near Kay...


----------



## liam0810

Kay if you ever meet a boy just remember what you will do to Scoob. It would be like kicking a puppy. You cruel cow!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Kay if you ever meet a boy just remember what you will do to Scoob. It would be like kicking a puppy. You cruel cow!


 :lol:

he may even top himself,,,... can you cope with the guilt? :lol:


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Kay if you ever meet a boy just remember what you will do to Scoob. It would be like kicking a puppy. You cruel cow!


Sounds like you dont hold much hope for her mate by saying 'if you ever meet...' Lol!


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah what do u mean 'if u ever meet'!?

Anyway I duno what your saying when you'd stab a baby for something u wanted lol


----------



## liam0810

I did say that didn't i?! Stop changing the subject anyway Kayleigh. Will you please at least just show him your boobs. Scoobs would be made up with that.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I did say that didn't i?! Stop changing the subject anyway Kayleigh. Will you please at least just show him your boobs. Scoobs would be made up with that.


ah ok then, il let you pass the pictures on


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I did say that didn't i?! Stop changing the subject anyway Kayleigh. Will you please at least just show him your boobs. Scoobs would be made up with that.


he come his load in his y fronts


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> ah ok then, il let you pass the pictures on


na i'm keeping them


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> na i'm keeping them


Selfish baby stabber!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Selfish baby stabber!


You knows it


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> na i'm keeping them


Share with your team mates!?!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Share with your team mates!?!


Of course mate!


----------



## dipdabs

Only 2 at a time mind. I'm only little.


----------



## Heath

Back in for update on nekkid pic progress?


----------



## dipdabs

No new nekkid pics am afraid mutant


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> No new nekkid pics am afraid mutant


Why


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> No new nekkid pics am afraid mutant


Why


----------



## Hartman

Did someone say pics?


----------



## Bad Alan

Perverts I only come in here for training information.....


----------



## Guest

What he said lol ^^^


----------



## dipdabs

Well I wouldnt wana let u guys down. Here is how I'm looking after a big mac meal this morning. Enjoy x


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

MutantX said:


> Back in for update on nekkid pic progress?


Were Were ?????????????????????? kay naked this i got to seee be like a :wubREAM:tt2: come true

:bounce:


----------



## dailos81

just started following Kay, you look great by the way and good luck in your quest hope you do well,,, :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

How's it going in er then?


----------



## constantbulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I wouldnt wana let u guys down. Here is how I'm looking after a big mac meal this morning. Enjoy x
> 
> View attachment 101261


Very nice lol


----------



## Hartman

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I wouldnt wana let u guys down. Here is how I'm looking after a big mac meal this morning. Enjoy x
> 
> View attachment 101261


Id have a go...........high test at the mo!.....


----------



## Heath

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I wouldnt wana let u guys down. Here is how I'm looking after a big mac meal this morning. Enjoy x
> 
> View attachment 101261


Looking leaner


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I wouldnt wana let u guys down. Here is how I'm looking after a big mac meal this morning. Enjoy x
> 
> View attachment 101261


 @big_jim_87 I thought you said this was going to be easy???? :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:


> How's it going in er then?


that a mohawk mate or just the lighting?


----------



## JANIKvonD

i think that burd is hot tbh. not even joking


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> that a mohawk mate or just the lighting?


its a B.A BARAKUS ok fool


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> its a B.A BARAKUS ok fool


it looks red'er.....if ur gonna die ur hair from ginger, reds the last fukin color u use :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

He did dye it red lol


----------



## dipdabs

And is that jim I see in my journal!? Asking how things are going!? Omg lol


----------



## dipdabs

I think it's time to get over not liking training at home and think about getting a bench and some weights... I give in @George-Bean will be happy lol


----------



## yannyboy

I've been training for 3 1/2 years and 2 1/2 have been training at home


----------



## JANIKvonD

yannyboy said:


> I've been training for *3 1/2 years* and 2 1/2 have been training at home


damn yan is that it?! good work!!

love from yan


----------



## yannyboy

Yep, have quite a lot of equipment now, fixed dumbells up to 40kg, powertec leverage system and about 260kg of Olympic weights


----------



## big_jim_87

Jay.32 said:


> @big_jim_87 I thought you said this was going to be easy???? :laugh:


give her a break it is her off season after all...


----------



## big_jim_87

JANIKvonD said:


> that a mohawk mate or just the lighting?


lol yep! thought Id be a little diff on stage this time... was gonna go for white as with the dark tan would be very eye catching but thought it would ether look like bird shat on my head or some one jizzed on me so went for the period smear instead.

shaved it off now tho as felt a right tit round town with a red moheekan lol.

there was actually a red theme going on as it was Remembrance Sunday and also had a popy in my trunks if you look closely at my man package you will see a poppy in my trunks

I'm very proud of all the fallen and was fuming when some [email protected] couldnt keep the kids quiet... they were old enough not to giggle right the way through the min silence! disgusting! few ppl loling at the kids too... makes me sick...


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea sorry bout that been a little busy.


----------



## dipdabs

Well I duno what u want me to say when u say carry on 4 - 6 weeks etc my journal is here u never pop in, said to u about going to a different gym the other day u didn't say anything. I txt u n that all the way through your comps to see how your getting on. We started working together remember cos I needed some support and motivation specially with doing the dancing where it's so taxing... Things haven't been great no I had half term where I couldn't get to the gym, then I was ill then working, then got in there twice last week but had to do extra work so meant I had to sleep another morning I should of been in there, then yesterday I should of been in there but jack was poorly. Diet has been good apart from on a Sunday, well I ate what I wanted Saturday and Sunday this week I crumbled after working 4 nights running.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I duno what u want me to say when u say carry on 4 - 6 weeks etc my journal is here u never pop in, said to u about going to a different gym the other day u didn't say anything. I txt u n that all the way through your comps to see how your getting on. We started working together remember cos I needed some support and motivation specially with doing the dancing where it's so taxing... Things haven't been great no I had half term where I couldn't get to the gym, then I was ill then working, then got in there twice last week but had to do extra work so meant I had to sleep another morning I should of been in there, then yesterday I should of been in there but jack was poorly. Diet has been good apart from on a Sunday, well I ate what I wanted Saturday and Sunday this week I crumbled after working 4 nights running.


stop arguin/making excuses & get fuking on with it :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> stop arguin/making excuses & get fuking on with it :whistling:


Shhhh dik face


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I duno what u want me to say when u say carry on 4 - 6 weeks etc my journal is here u never pop in, said to u about going to a different gym the other day u didn't say anything. I txt u n that all the way through your comps to see how your getting on. We started working together remember cos I needed some support and motivation specially with doing the dancing where it's so taxing... Things haven't been great no I had half term where I couldn't get to the gym, then I was ill then working, then got in there twice last week but had to do extra work so meant I had to sleep another morning I should of been in there, then yesterday I should of been in there but jack was poorly. Diet has been good apart from on a Sunday, well I ate what I wanted Saturday and Sunday this week I crumbled after working 4 nights running.


CHEER UP WOODHAM!

Life gets in the way, roll with the punches and get back to it when you can

Dont eat McDonalds though that is a sin :angry:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Shhhh dik face


 :wub: xxx


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> CHEER UP WOODHAM!
> 
> Life gets in the way, roll with the punches and get back to it when you can
> 
> Dont eat McDonalds though that is a sin :angry:


Ah I'm fine that's just the way it is and I accept it if I could physically do more then I would but I can't so no point being unhappy about it eh!


----------



## Jay.32

Kay I really think you would get alot more done training from home. With the money you could save from gym membership you could buy yourself a nice little multi gym and some free weights.. You have plenty of space at your place. This would also give you more time and flexability with Jack.. He will prob enjoy watching you train.. :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Kay I really think you would get alot more done training from home. With the money you could save from gym membership you could buy yourself a nice little multi gym and some free weights.. You have plenty of space at your place. This would also give you more time and flexability with Jack.. He will prob enjoy watching you train.. :thumbup1:


Read a few of my posts back jay lol I agree it's about time I give into it. Il get some stuff when I have spare cash. But still wana get in the gym when I can it's the only place I get to go that isn't work and doesn't involve children lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Just been to the gym. Had a good push session. Still found the equipment a bit dodgy but oh well I've done it. My veins were popping out like mad I looked like bane from batman lolollll


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Read a few of my posts back jay lol I agree it's about time I give into it. Il get some stuff when I have spare cash. But still wana get in the gym when I can it's the only place I get to go that isn't work and doesn't involve children lol.


I understand what you mean... I know the gym is a little escape from everyday life.. But if you have the stuff at home... then the days you cant make the gym, you wont have to fall behind with training. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Just been to the gym. Had a good push session. Still found the equipment a bit dodgy but oh well I've done it. My veins were popping out like mad *I looked like bane from batman* lolollll


oi, this is my nickname in my gym


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I understand what you mean... *I know the gym is a little escape from everyday life*.. But if you have the stuff at home... then the days you cant make the gym, you wont have to fall behind with training. :thumb:


especially if u have a health spa in ur gym


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> oi, this is my nickname in my gym


They must be taking the p1ss cos one vein on your chest don't really count


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> especially if u have a health spa in ur gym


Ah I haven't used mine in ages... Saying that can't say I like trying to relax in the jacuzzi staring at the mould on the ceiling...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> They must be taking the p1ss cos one vein on your chest don't really count


lol not they mean the matt hardy version, the fat fagg0t type with no veins


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I haven't used mine in ages... Saying that can't say I like trying to relax in the jacuzzi staring at the mould on the ceiling...


dive in the steam room for a sly pumpin then


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol not they mean the matt hardy version, the fat fagg0t type with no veins


Who's Matt hardy? TOM hardy u div. I think uve made this bane nickname sh1t up u clearly know nothing lololollll


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> dive in the steam room for a sly pumpin then


I got chucked out when I snuck in on the men only day remember. Cvnts I would of been in luck too lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Who's Matt hardy? TOM hardy u div. I think uve made this bane nickname sh1t up u clearly know nothing lololollll





Kaywoodham said:


> I got chucked out when I snuck in on the men only day remember. Cvnts I would of been in luck too lol


whatever his fukin name is! lol.

ours is mixed all days


----------



## big_jim_87

Sorry wasn't meant to upset ya

Lost a lot in txt as no tone of voice etc...

Was more a tough love **** take kinda post...

Any way sory and good luck


----------



## dipdabs

Jim takes it up the bum


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Read a few of my posts back jay lol I agree it's about time I give into it. Il get some stuff when I have spare cash. But still wana get in the gym when I can it's the only place I get to go that isn't work and doesn't involve children lol.


Why not try go for pt qual?

Can work in the gym then get away from the club and jack is in school during the day now?


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Why not try go for pt qual?
> 
> Can work in the gym then get away from the club and jack is in school during the day now?


Just not for me at all. Not something I'd want to work as. He's only in nursery 9 - 11.30


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim takes it up the bum


You said you never tel!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Just not for me at all. Not something I'd want to work as. He's only in nursery 9 - 11.30


Oh lol...

Dnt you get like 15hrs at his age or has that changed?

As a small female in good shape you'd get a lot of work tho...

Both men and women feel more comfortable having female pt in gyms like fitness first, banatynes etc


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:


> You said you never tel!


she seen ur guts hanging off me when she went down on is.....was the last straw i suppose


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> Oh lol...
> 
> Dnt you get like 15hrs at his age or has that changed?
> 
> As a small female in good shape you'd get a lot of work tho...
> 
> Both men and women feel more comfortable having female pt in gyms like fitness first, banatynes etc


That stops when they get to school age and can attend a free nursery. And it still adds up to 12.5hrs lol. Hmm duno just Dnt think it's for me really


----------



## dipdabs

Back to diet this week. Although did just have about 3 meals in one after cooking a healthy spag Bol. I missed a couple meals today cos I was helping a mate wallpaper but on my way there my car conked out because I seem to think at times it runs on air and not petrol. Oops. Was two hours late getting home cos my mates dad turned Up, started playing with the wallpaper and fuked it all up! So all had to be lined up again. Then she filled up a can she already had with petrol for me, we went to put it in my car when she realised there was no nozzle for the can. We were there a while tipping it in! Made a right mess too, hope no1 walks past that spot with a cigarette! Although did pour a couple litres of water over it so should be ok.

Anyway also trained legs and done 20mins cardio this morning. Think all my weight went up again this week although wasn't paying loads of attention I just added the plates. The guy in the gym last week must of been wrong though saying I only had 20kg on the leg press last week as today I know I had 50kg and done about 5 sets with high reps til I failed on the last one. Up to 40kg on leg extension now, this goes up every week which I like  laying leg curl I'm struggling with in this gym as its not adjustable and it's just a bit too big for me. I still managed it but the rollers on the back of my ankles end up at the bottom of my heel. In my old gym with the high reps I could only do 15kg, this one 12.5kg. Il persevere with this one though think I just gota find a spot on there that's right for me. Calf press I finished on 40kg done 5 or 6 sets until I had nothing left in me, could hardly get in the bike and getting off I nearly fell over  good session.

Push session tomorrow. Although there's a pole class a mate is going to in the morning and I'd love to go but I might be cutting it fine as its in Cardiff 10am - 11am and I gota pick jack up at half 11. Il have a think I think 

Was meant to be at work tonight but had to swap my shift to tomorrow, I'm glad aswell cos I'm effing knackered!

Time to sit on the sofa and feel all my aches and pains creep up on me with my blanket 

Oh and jack made quark jelly this evening


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Quark jelly?? It sounds horrible to say!! Pmsl, how does it taste?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Quuuuuuaaaaarrrrrk

The noise we make in the toilet after too many vodkas


----------



## Jay.32

Incredible Bulk said:


> Quark jelly?? It sounds horrible to say!! Pmsl, how does it taste?


NICE... you cant taste the quark at all


----------



## ditz

What the hell is quark????

Thought that was the sound a posh duck made


----------



## dipdabs

ditz said:


> What the hell is quark????
> 
> Thought that was the sound a posh duck made


Very low fat cheese with a good amount of protein in. @Keeks is the queen of quark!


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Quark jelly?? It sounds horrible to say!! Pmsl, how does it taste?


I'm eating some now and OMFG it's amazing!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I will stick to my peanut butter of awesomeness!!! Food of the gods ha ha ha (next to cheese cake)


----------



## Hartman

I'm starting to think there is nothing you can't do with quark!


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> I will stick to my peanut butter of awesomeness!!! Food of the gods ha ha ha (next to cheese cake)


Urgh I hate the stuff. I Dnt even like quark usually. Is there anything u can do with peanut butter to make it taste nothing like peanut butter?

And I don't appreciate the mention of cheesecake when I'm eating yet another portion of salmon and asparagus!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hush your noise, cheesecake will echo across this journo until you embrace the nutter butter!!! 

Don't fight it.... Lol

Hmmmm, put jam ontop?? Love raspberry jam and PB sandwiches


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hush your noise, cheesecake will echo across this journo until you embrace the nutter butter!!!
> 
> Don't fight it.... Lol
> 
> Hmmmm, put jam ontop?? Love raspberry jam and PB sandwiches


I'm really starting to worry about ur cheesecake obsession u know. I bet u have shrines all over your house to worship them!

Um I'm not sure I should really eat jam. Or bread. Maybe the weekend. Does it take the taste of nuts away?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm really starting to worry about ur cheesecake obsession u know. I bet u have shrines all over your house to worship them!
> 
> Um I'm not sure I should really eat jam. Or bread. Maybe the weekend. Does it take the taste of nuts away?


Not shrines as such, more like loads of candles surrounding the cake that is made of cheese lol

Totally takes the taste away if its smooth PB but very very non diet food! It's like the slut of sandwiches pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Not shrines as such, more like loads of candles surrounding the cake that is made of cheese lol
> 
> Totally takes the taste away if its smooth PB but very very non diet food! It's like the slut of sandwiches pmsl


I'm trying really hard with my diet at the minute and all u do is come in here and talk dirty. I no longer like u aaron I think u want me to fail lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ahhhh behave !!! Food porn makes every journal great lol


----------



## dipdabs

Only on a Sunday in this one!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

every day is sunday for meeeeee!

*starts a conga line*

da da da da daaa da da hey!


----------



## dipdabs

Hahaha PMSL such a child!


----------



## George-Bean

Hartman said:


> I'm starting to think there is nothing you can't do with quark!


Its great for patching plaster.


----------



## Countryboy

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## dipdabs

Alright I'm a bit fuming with myself. When I finished work last night I was starving. So I actually drove PAST McDonald's to asda in the hope of some hot chicken and microwave rice and a sugar free red bull. No hot chicken, they didn't even have a cooked cold chicken which they do usually in the fridges. They didn't have a can of sugar free red bull either. Me being so tired at the time I did seem to forget there would of been alternatives in a different isle. So I got a fullfat effing redbull a prawn mayo sandwich (on brown bread) and a duck wrap. I ate half the sandwich and only one of the two duck wraps as I just felt guilty! At least it weren't McDonalds tho and my head is finally back in the game!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Alright I'm a bit fuming with myself. When I finished work last night I was starving. So I actually drove PAST McDonald's to asda in the hope of some hot chicken and microwave rice and a sugar free red bull. No hot chicken, they didn't even have a cooked cold chicken which they do usually in the fridges. They didn't have a can of sugar free red bull either. Me being so tired at the time I did seem to forget there would of been alternatives in a different isle. So I got a fullfat effing redbull a prawn mayo sandwich (on brown bread) and a duck wrap. I ate half the sandwich and only one of the two duck wraps as I just felt guilty! At least it weren't McDonalds tho and my head is finally back in the game!


lol seen worse cheat meals :lol: dont worry bout it pal, mcdees is a dif ballgame altogether


----------



## dipdabs

Was just flicking through old Facebook pictures and saw what made me start training. Horrible stick legs lol I can't believe how bad they were!



Oh I found a cute picture of jack too


----------



## tonyc74

hows things going in the titty twister place?

by the looks of jans new avi he could give you girls a run for your money down there ! :laugh:

ive found some temp work i think...at least at this level i cant go any lower...i hope !


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> hows things going in the titty twister place?
> 
> by the looks of jans new avi he could give you girls a run for your money down there ! :laugh:
> 
> ive found some temp work i think...at least at this level i cant go any lower...i hope !


what nip?  im too dirty for there soft core club. did u get the job then yeh?


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> what nip?  im too dirty for there soft core club. did u get the job then yeh?


pmsl u would need to be i a back room or something!

yeah the bloke hiring offered me the job but now the temp agency are fcuking me around!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> pmsl u would need to be i a back room or something!
> 
> yeah the bloke hiring offered me the job but now the temp agency are fcuking me around!


brilliant news mate


----------



## dipdabs

tonyc74 said:


> hows things going in the titty twister place?
> 
> by the looks of jans new avi he could give you girls a run for your money down there ! :laugh:
> 
> ive found some temp work i think...at least at this level i cant go any lower...i hope !


It's sh1t, very quiet at the minute. Nobody is making much money but oh well.

Ah well done  doing what?


----------



## yannyboy

You need to move to London, it's full of stinking rich c**ts!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Struggling today. I'm so tired. I've had porridge, had a couple chicken legs, few grapes and just had poached eggs and spinach on wholemeal toast but feeling so sick and full. With 2 meals to go. It's days like this I really don't like I just want to starve and sleep!


----------



## yannyboy

What does Jim think?


----------



## tonyc74

Kaywoodham said:


> It's sh1t, very quiet at the minute. Nobody is making much money but oh well.
> 
> Ah well done  doing what?


its always quiet before xmas in hospitality!

nothing amazing just some cold calling and sales stuff might pay a few bills for me but better than nothing!


----------



## dipdabs

Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll

I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo


----------



## ditz

On second thoughts I will sub this :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll
> 
> I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo
> 
> View attachment 101901


FFS Kay, lol


----------



## Hartman

Definitely can see more definition on the top of your arm as the delt meets the tricep - Bums looking great too!... Well done miss:thumb:


----------



## yannyboy

Oh yeah, I completely missed the delt/tricep tie in :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll
> 
> I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo
> 
> View attachment 101901


 :bounce: a ffs


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll
> 
> I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo
> 
> View attachment 101901


Sorry to see that you got burgled ;-(


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Sorry to see that you got burgled ;-(


It's a few clothes on a girls floor after a shower I wish everyone would chill on here about a little untidiness I think u all got OCD lol


----------



## George-Bean

I'm only teasing, its nice to see a young girl organizing a rummage sale for charity ;-D

hehehe, I noticed my door and light switch where filthy in one of mine.


----------



## dipdabs

Well it's half 5 again and I've just got into bed. Another long bollox night at work. My feet are killing me. Missed a meal today but oh well sh1t happens. Gota be in work again in less than 12 hours. Yay.


----------



## tonyc74

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll
> 
> I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo
> 
> View attachment 101901


only person i know who can more **** cheek and thigh in a biceps and triceps pic!

ill take a pic of my balls later for quad development!


----------



## constantbulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll
> 
> I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo
> 
> View attachment 101901


Don't feel rubbish you are looking good


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> It's a few clothes on a girls floor after a shower I wish everyone would chill on here about a little untidiness I think u all got OCD lol


----------



## Heath

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll
> 
> I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo
> 
> View attachment 101901


My UK-M account must be broken as I had no PM saying new pics were added!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll
> 
> I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo
> 
> View attachment 101901


 :bounce: Cracking lil asss/body .. Now stop teasing me it aint nice ....Reps given  :bounce:

p,s blatenily that's your new undies which u wanted to show everyone  x


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok so decided to take a picture cos I been feeling rubbish and I look better than I thought at the minute which I'm happy with. My mate yesterday said my arms were looking bigger and better and I was like nah but I think they actually are. My ass is getting better too lolollll
> 
> I also have triceps and forearm muscles now woooooo
> 
> View attachment 101901


OH MY GOD!

Praissse the lordddd


----------



## dipdabs

Forgot to post this, my back is finally getting a bit of a v shape going on


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> :bounce: Cracking lil asss/body .. Now stop teasing me it aint nice ....Reps given  :bounce:
> 
> p,s blatenily that's your new undies which u wanted to show everyone  x


oh my fcuking god!!! pmsl!!!

thats it scoob sound even more desperate and you might just get a reply!


----------



## BetterThanYou

barrettmma said:


> thats it scoob sound even more desperate and you might just get a reply!


HAHA! classic...


----------



## Jim78

lol have some never seen a womens body naked before lol, and has that gonk lil-scoob ever had a women touch him lol, 1st time will be the best 3 seconds of his life.


----------



## dipdabs

U guys aren't meant to be commenting on scoob! Lol


----------



## Jim78

Kaywoodham said:


> U guys aren't meant to be commenting on scoob! Lol


lol how come?


----------



## dipdabs

Jim78 said:


> lol how come?


Back? V? ^^^ lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Back? V? ^^^ lol


Scoobs has a better back. I also heard he would like to see your back in person and lick it, a lot.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Scoobs has a better back. I also heard he would like to see your back in person and lick it, a lot.


Funny I heard the same about u!?


----------



## Guest

When the misses gets back from Tenerife she is off in that squat rack!

Her ars* is mega tight (unless I've got my way haha) don't get me wrong, I just want to tie her legs in


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Kaywoodham said:


> U guys aren't meant to be commenting on scoob! Lol


sorry kay...

but really you shouldnt be flaunting yourself just for him pmsl!! .....as he quoted 2stop teasing me now it aint nice"

i thought better of you kay than flirting with scoob.

you know he's a virgin.....or he's payed for it cause surely NO normal woman would actually sleep with cheese on toast pmsl!


----------



## big silver back

Looking very good indeed, huge improvements, keep up the good work!!


----------



## dipdabs

Spawn of Haney said:


> When the misses gets back from Tenerife she is off in that squat rack!
> 
> Her ars* is mega tight (unless I've got my way haha) don't get me wrong, I just want to tie her legs in


U can't suddenly announce u have a misses after you've asked me to marry u before. Disappointed!

I haven't squatted in months nor deadlifts in ages. Should start again I reckon..


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Funny I heard the same about u!?


No I want to lick Scoobs back


----------



## Jim78

Kaywoodham said:


> Back? V? ^^^ lol


Lol sorry had no idea haha


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> No I want to lick Scoobs back


I would lick your back looking at your avi lollll I expect scoob will lick yours aswell


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> U can't suddenly announce u have a misses after you've asked me to marry u before. Disappointed!
> 
> I haven't squatted in months nor deadlifts in ages. Should start again I reckon..


Haha, Kay she's the sharing type!

Well as long as she's involved. 

Yeah get back on squats and deads, make the best better


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I would lick your back looking at your avi lollll I expect scoob will lick yours aswell


Stop flirting with me Kay, Scoobs will hunt me down and kill me!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Stop flirting with me Kay, Scoobs will hunt me down and kill me!


He'll rape you first, demand your UKM login...... then he'll kill you


----------



## dipdabs

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha, Kay she's the sharing type!
> 
> Well as long as she's involved.
> 
> Yeah get back on squats and deads, make the best better


Yeah see I'm not lol

Il get bk on squats soon, deads my back can b funny with. Shall see


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Stop flirting with me Kay, Scoobs will hunt me down and kill me!


Sorry I just can't help it!


----------



## dipdabs

R0BLET said:


> He'll rape you first, demand your UKM login...... then he'll kill you


That a bit violent roblet. Nearly as bad as Liam when he said he would stab a baby


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Sorry I just can't help it!


Its ok, its understandable


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

R0BLET said:


> He'll rape you first, demand your UKM login...... then he'll kill you


thats after he's showed you his fcuking gay ass car!!!

with a few other girls bodies in the back! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> That a bit violent roblet. Nearly as bad as Liam when he said he would stab a baby


Just giving liam a heads up about Raul Moat.... I mean Lil Kim..... sorry, scoobs


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

R0BLET said:


> Just giving liam a heads up about Raul Moat.... I mean Lil Kim..... sorry, scoobs


his name makes me laugh.....i mean WHO in the world....still uses the word "LIL".....pmsl!!! especially a bloke

he is a member on UK MUSCLE and has a name of 'LIL SCOOB'.....I JUST THINK ITS COOL! :cool2:


----------



## VanillaFace

How's your pole going Hun? Getting anywhere with the sore grip situation? X


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> That a bit violent roblet. Nearly as bad as Liam when he said he would stab a baby


Can we get over this stabbing a baby thing please. you are making me sound weird


----------



## liam0810

barrettmma said:


> his name makes me laugh.....i mean WHO in the world....still uses the word "LIL".....pmsl!!! especially a bloke
> 
> he is a member on UK MUSCLE and has a name of 'LIL SCOOB'.....I JUST THINK ITS COOL! :cool2:


Dude you have some real hatred towards Scoobs, lets calm down a lil! He's just a love sick lil boy who is after getting freak with lil Kay. Cut him some a lil slack.

Take your anger for Scoobs out on your opponent on Nov 30th for the EBF 'midland' super welterweight title.


----------



## TELBOR

barrettmma said:


> his name makes me laugh.....i mean WHO in the world....still uses the word "LIL".....pmsl!!! especially a bloke
> 
> he is a member on UK MUSCLE and has a name of 'LIL SCOOB'.....I JUST THINK ITS COOL! :cool2:


Pmsl.

"Lil" and bodybuilding go hand in hand don't they??!! 

I think he should be called Predator!!

As in Sexual Predator :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

VanillaFace said:


> How's your pole going Hun? Getting anywhere with the sore grip situation? X


Hey chick umm not getting anywhere yet. Haven't had a chance to practice, can't practice before work otherwise il end up knackered for work and in pain for the shift lol. My mates meant to be helping me but we just keep missing each other. I have found out about a class tho my other mate runs and a few friends go to so going to see if I can get to that every Tuesday as of next week, Aslong as I can still get 3 gym sessions in on other mornings il be happy... It's just fitting it all in!

I burnt my down below big time last week.. Wow is all I can say lol


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Can we get over this stabbing a baby thing please. you are making me sound weird


Never happening. U can't say such a thing and not expect it to be mentioned at least once a week


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> Dude you have some real hatred towards Scoobs, lets calm down a lil! He's just a love sick lil boy who is after getting freak with lil Kay. Cut him some a lil slack.
> 
> Take your anger for Scoobs out on your opponent on Nov 30th for the EBF 'midland' super welterweight title.


im just a pi$$ taker thats all but just for your sake....i'll cut him a LIL slack

oh and cause you have a nice back! but they are the only reasons pmsl!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> Can we get over this stabbing a baby thing please. you are making me sound weird


you'd stab a baby!!

fcuk me that is weird! :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Barrettmma wants to lick your back aswell Liam


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Kaywoodham said:


> Barrettmma wants to lick your back aswell Liam


KAPOW! correct kay!

(no ****)


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Barrettmma wants to lick your back aswell Liam


My backs gonna have a lot of peoples DNA all over it. Bit like you do after a night at work!


----------



## liam0810

barrettmma said:


> you'd stab a baby!!
> 
> fcuk me that is weird! :laugh:


Its taken out of context!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> My backs gonna have a lot of peoples DNA all over it. Bit like you do after a night at work!


not DNA bro 

pmsl!!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> My backs gonna have a lot of peoples DNA all over it. Bit like you do after a night at work!


How do u think I've ended up ill. All them guys all over me see


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> Its taken out of context!


im not judging pmsl!!!

your not taking this stab a baby thing too well are you lol

by the way.....im taking the pi$$


----------



## dipdabs

It wasn't taken out of context. It was something like he'd stab a baby for a burger or something STAB A BABY for it


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> How do u think I've ended up ill. All them guys all over me see


Must be why i'm ill as well


----------



## VanillaFace

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey chick umm not getting anywhere yet. Haven't had a chance to practice, can't practice before work otherwise il end up knackered for work and in pain for the shift lol. My mates meant to be helping me but we just keep missing each other. I have found out about a class tho my other mate runs and a few friends go to so going to see if I can get to that every Tuesday as of next week, Aslong as I can still get 3 gym sessions in on other mornings il be happy... It's just fitting it all in!
> 
> I burnt my down below big time last week.. Wow is all I can say lol


Haha been there! It's like sliding down a sand paper banister, bepanthem does the trick for that though!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> My backs gonna have a lot of peoples DNA all over it. Bit like you do after a night at work!


New avi liam.......


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> Must be why i'm ill as well


for A BURGER?

A SINGLE BURGER!!

for god sake Liam.....i thought you'd want 2 or 3......stabbing a baby! tut tut :lol:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

R0BLET said:


> New avi liam.......


according to liam.....my back wont have hands...it will have spunk pmsl!!!


----------



## TELBOR

barrettmma said:


> according to liam.....my back wont have hands...it will have spunk pmsl!!!


Too early to Google that kind of image pmsl


----------



## liam0810

barrettmma said:


> im not judging pmsl!!!
> 
> your not taking this stab a baby thing too well are you lol
> 
> by the way.....im taking the pi$$


hahaha mate i'm joking as well. I think it was something to do with when prepping and BigJim said he'd kill for a burger or something. I said that when i was cutting i'd of stabbed a baby for one of the burgers off Man V Food. So as you see it was a completely normal comment to make :whistling:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

R0BLET said:


> Too early to Google that kind of image pmsl


PMSL!!!

not to early ask me though brother....im sure i can just have a scan through my 'pictures at work' folder and find some pictures with spunk all over my back :rolleye:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> hahaha mate i'm joking as well. I think it was something to do with when prepping and BigJim said he'd kill for a burger or something. I said that when i was cutting i'd of stabbed a baby for one of the burgers off Man V Food. *So as you see it was a completely normal comment to make * :whistling:


yes....yes of course mate...i TOTALLY agree

:whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> hahaha mate i'm joking as well. I think it was something to do with when prepping and BigJim said he'd kill for a burger or something. I said that when i was cutting i'd of stabbed a baby for one of the burgers off Man V Food. So as you see it was a completely normal comment to make :whistling:


It was about the cakes off the big British bake off program lol


----------



## dipdabs

VanillaFace said:


> Haha been there! It's like sliding down a sand paper banister, bepanthem does the trick for that though!


I will remember that! That stuff comes in handy for everything lucky I'm always stocked up!


----------



## dipdabs

Liam were u in the gay bars again this weekend? I'm sure there is something u need to tell us..


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> It was about the cakes off the big British bake off program lol


That was it! So I think we are all in agreement that it was an acceptable comment to make.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam were u in the gay bars again this weekend? I'm sure there is something u need to tell us..


Nope stayed out of them this weekend. Saving myself for next Saturday for the Team Alpha Gay off in Leeds


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> That was it! So I think we are *all* in agreement that it was an acceptable comment to make.


nope we're not!

fpmsl!!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Nope stayed out of them this weekend. Saving myself for next Saturday for the Team Alpha Gay off in Leeds


Will u remember to get pictures please?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Will u remember to get pictures please?


They'll be videos as well


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> They'll be videos as well


I suddenly feel better


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> They'll be videos as well


get in....... :rockon:

lol


----------



## dipdabs

barrettmma said:


> get in....... :rockon:
> 
> lol


Are u gay or just have a thing for Liam?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u gay or just have a thing for Liam?


liam said i get DNA on my back when ive finished work.....so its called playing along!....he was basically saying i take c0ck up the bottom.

so im rolling with it!

or i could be like scoob and have a thing for you?!


----------



## yannyboy

I know this might seem a little out of context compared to last 50 posts, but are you training today? :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

barrettmma said:


> liam said i get DNA on my back when ive finished work.....so its called playing along!....he was basically saying i take c0ck up the bottom.
> 
> so im rolling with it!
> 
> or i could be like scoob and have a thing for you?!


Nothing wrong with liking that IMO..

Haven't u left me picture comments and messages before? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I know this might seem a little out of context compared to last 50 posts, but are you training today? :whistling:


I'm laid up in bed ill once again yanny!


----------



## liam0810

barrettmma said:


> liam said i get DNA on my back when ive finished work.....so its called playing along!....he was basically saying i take c0ck up the bottom.
> 
> so im rolling with it!
> 
> or i could be like scoob and have a thing for you?!


haha mate that was aimed at Kay due to her job! But if you get covered in DNA at your job then enjoy!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Kaywoodham said:


> Nothing wrong with liking that IMO..
> 
> Haven't u left me picture comments and messages before? Lol


yes, i have, your a good looking girl and you seem nice.

but they are not stalker massages like scoobs!!!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

liam0810 said:


> haha mate that was aimed at Kay due to her job! But if you get covered in DNA at your job then enjoy!


got ya lol......

still doesnt make the comment about the baby stab thing any better


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm laid up in bed ill once again yanny!


Thought you worked nights :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

R0BLET said:


> Thought you worked nights :whistling:


Fuk u lol


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk u lol


Only messing ya silly sausage :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

After 3 days of virtually no food and no protein 400g of chicken breast, sweet potato mash and broccoli is on the agenda. Regardless of my appetite and stomach cramps this is getting down me if it takes me 2 hours to eat it!


----------



## Queenie

Kay what happened to your 'young men on steroids' thread? I can't find it?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> After 3 days of virtually no food and no protein 400g of chicken breast, sweet potato mash and broccoli is on the agenda. Regardless of my appetite and stomach cramps this is getting down me if it takes me 2 hours to eat it!
> 
> View attachment 102358


thumbs up


----------



## Queenie

Found it!

Oh and why dont u go see a doctor or something? You've been ill and out of the gym a lot lately... Maybe get checked over?

Do u take your vitamins Etc?


----------



## dipdabs

I get chronic fatigue. My mum has it aswell. So sometimes when I'm ill it can basically mean I keep getting ill cos my body even when better is still sick if that makes sense. I don't rest as much as I should especially with work. No cure so it's literally waiting for my body to shake it off. Hard to explain so this might explain it better

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Chronic-fatigue-syndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## Queenie

But surely u have to adjust your life to deal with it? You can't just carry on??


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> But surely u have to adjust your life to deal with it? You can't just carry on??


There's nothing I can adjust to be honest. I have to work I have to look after jack there's nothing I can do, well unless I suddenly became rich and could have a cleaner and a nanny. That would be nice lol


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> There's nothing I can adjust to be honest. I have to work I have to look after jack there's nothing I can do, well unless I suddenly became rich and could have a cleaner and a nanny. That would be nice lol


Change jobs so u get the rest u need?


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Change jobs so u get the rest u need?


I've been looking for jobs and will keep looking. Proves very difficult tho to find one that fits in with jack.


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> I've been looking for jobs and will keep looking. Proves very difficult tho to find one that fits in with jack.


I did it for years... With more than one child, on my own. Yup childcare costs are a b1tch but u just have to accept it and move on. Better than the situation you're in now... Right?


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> I did it for years... With more than one child, on my own. Yup childcare costs are a b1tch but u just have to accept it and move on. Better than the situation you're in now... Right?


Until jack is in school full time there is absolutely no point me trying to work a full time job I would end up virtually no better off than I would living on benefits or working part time and probably still as knackered. I don't mind working part time as I did for a long time and paid whatever childcare I had to, it's just finding it!

I need a bit of extra money at the minute after getting into a bit of debt do whether I like it or not for now I've got to crack on.


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> Until jack is in school full time there is absolutely no point me trying to work a full time job I would end up virtually no better off than I would living on benefits or working part time and probably still as knackered. I don't mind working part time as I did for a long time and paid whatever childcare I had to, it's just finding it!
> 
> I need a bit of extra money at the minute after getting into a bit of debt do whether I like it or not for now I've got to crack on.


I worked 16 hours a week in a restaurant back then. No one was asking u to go full time... Just adjust your lifestyle as your current one isn't giving u the rest u need. The nights are having an impact on day to day life and diet... Which isn't right. Good luck with the job hunt... You'll find something I'm sure.


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> I worked 16 hours a week in a restaurant back then. No one was asking u to go full time... Just adjust your lifestyle as your current one isn't giving u the rest u need. The nights are having an impact on day to day life and diet... Which isn't right. Good luck with the job hunt... You'll find something I'm sure.


I did manage the marketing for a couple restaurants part time and from home before. It all went t1ts up when my childminder went on holiday for 3 weeks and I couldn't do both. My computer is broken at the minute which doesn't help. But I get this regardless whether I work or not, when I was last out of work one of my legs went for a week and I couldn't put any weight on it.had it as a teen badly in a normal 9 - 5 office job and i was always questioned about my tiredness. It's just my body, it's a p1sstake at times. Il get ontop of it soon.


----------



## CharlieC25

Do you have cfs or me Hun? It can be pretty difficult to deal with especially with a little lad, have you tried cbt to help manage it, I know many who find it really improves their daily routine


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not happy at all not one tiny bit. I feel like a complete failure. I was feeling really well this morning next thing I know I'm filling up with a head cold. Went to the gym anyway as its nothing major but was getting head pains above the bridge of my nose and around my eyebrows. I sometimes get this in the gym it's no big deal. But I was on the leg press and was struggling with my weight probably where I've been ill then that jumped up old pr1k who was being a dik head know it all before decided to come over while I was on the leg press questioning me what muscle group I was aiming for and for any muscle group I was doing it wrong and my legs should be higher blah blah blah my feet this my feet that. I felt like telling him to fuk off the fat old cvnt! It all got the better of me and I walked out. Sitting in the car now feeling really annoyed and upset. I know I'm being over emotional but I wish this idiot would just leave me alone! I'm not going back there again.


----------



## CharlieC25

Ugh I hate those gym noitalls! Just ask him if he got the money, when he looks puzzled and says what money? Say oh so I haven't paid you for your advice? If he's constantly bothering you have a word with him in front of other members saying you appreciate his help but you have a plan from your coach that you are happy with blah blah blah


----------



## Jay.32

Or I could pop down and box his ears for you my little taffet


----------



## big_jim_87

lol

when asked what muscle group you wanna hit just say all of em...

when he tries to change form just say I like it this way...

then mid sentence cut him off with yea Im really busy thanks tho...

lol

or just spread a rumour round gym he is a peedo and let some one do him in? lol


----------



## Jay.32

just say 2 words...

fck off


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> lol
> 
> or just spread a rumour round gym he is a peedo and let some one do him in? lol


did anyone read in the Sun about a ginger midget bodybuilder who was caught fiddling with kids in a park?

I read his supplement sponsor dropped him because of it!

See what i did there?? 

Pedo rumours/jokes aint funny brah


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> did anyone read in the Sun about a ginger midget bodybuilder who was caught fiddling with kids in a park?
> 
> I read his supplement sponsor dropped him because of it!
> 
> See what i did there??
> 
> Pedo rumours/jokes aint funny brah


who the fvck reads the sun!


----------



## big_jim_87

on a serious note tho your right...

not going into too much detail but must be about 15yr ago a fella was killed were I lived in London for rumours started by kids...

he was taking pics of kids from his window... think it turned out he was harassed by the local kids and was gathering evidence so council would move him... dnt think he was a peedo... but got ether a hammer or bat over his head and died...

was out side my local booza...


----------



## dipdabs

CharlieC25 said:


> Do you have cfs or me Hun? It can be pretty difficult to deal with especially with a little lad, have you tried cbt to help manage it, I know many who find it really improves their daily routine


CFS the doctor said but my mum has ME. When I went they just said there was no treatment for it. At the time I was really bad with it, they just told me to nap in the afternoons and to limit any exercise including walking to 30 minutes a day. Not very helpful!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> CFS the doctor said but my mum has ME. When I went they just said there was no treatment for it. At the time I was really bad with it, they just told me to nap in the afternoons and to limit any exercise including walking to 30 minutes a day. Not very helpful!


I know its not a solution but just to help when bad you could add some sort of stimulant... maybe just caffeine tabs here n there... not enough to get you really going just to perk you up a bit?

I dnt know if this will help orare things worse tho


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> lol
> 
> when asked what muscle group you wanna hit just say all of em...
> 
> when he tries to change form just say I like it this way...
> 
> then mid sentence cut him off with yea Im really busy thanks tho...
> 
> lol
> 
> or just spread a rumour round gym he is a peedo and let some one do him in? lol


I did say ah just my legs. He was like yeah but which bit? Quads or the backs of your legs? I was like umm I duno but I know it works my glutes. He was like well either way your feet should be higher and pointing outwards and your legs are too wide. I said this is the way I've been shown and what I'm comfortable with. He then said im just giving u advice if u dont want to take it thats up to u but u r doing it wrong. It annoys me cos I've been taught by the most clued up guy that works in the gyms in Barry and has never let me do anything without getting my form right first. it's not even like I've just went in there trying to do it and not having a clue. I even went round with another guy that works in there doing my legs the other week. He's a moron. I wouldn't mind if I had some sort of rapport with the guy and he said ah u could try doing it this way u might feel it better, but the way he comes out with this sh1t p1sses me off. If I was some big fella starting out there he wouldn't say a word. I don't trust anything he says anyway after telling me I have to start on incline on a bench. One of the managers i had a chat with at my normal gym is going to have a word but I'm still not going back. Just going to look at changing my leg routine so I can go back to mine.

Jim have u deleted Facebook?


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> I know its not a solution but just to help when bad you could add some sort of stimulant... maybe just caffeine tabs here n there... not enough to get you really going just to perk you up a bit?
> 
> I dnt know if this will help orare things worse tho


I live on coffee, energy drinks and pro plus cos of work they don't touch me that much anymore. Well unless I double up how much coffee I put in my cup but then end up with no appetite and buzzing off my t1ts lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Limiting the exercise is crucial hun especially if other areas of your life are fast paced. Have you tried pacing? It's then most effective management system for cfs and might be worth a go?

If you are busy at night with work and during the day with Jack then limiting exercise at least until you are feeling better again, might help give you abit more energy through the day.. Sounds like you are coping pretty well though hun just got to find that balance with all your commitments


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I did say ah just my legs. He was like yeah but which bit? Quads or the backs of your legs? I was like umm I duno but I know it works my glutes. He was like well either way your feet should be higher and pointing outwards and your legs are too wide. I said this is the way I've been shown and what I'm comfortable with. He then said im just giving u advice if u dont want to take it thats up to u but u r doing it wrong. It annoys me cos I've been taught by the most clued up guy that works in the gyms in Barry and has never let me do anything without getting my form right first. it's not even like I've just went in there trying to do it and not having a clue. I even went round with another guy that works in there doing my legs the other week. He's a moron. I wouldn't mind if I had some sort of rapport with the guy and he said ah u could try doing it this way u might feel it better, but the way he comes out with this sh1t p1sses me off. If I was some big fella starting out there he wouldn't say a word. I don't trust anything he says anyway after telling me I have to start on incline on a bench. One of the managers i had a chat with at my normal gym is going to have a word but I'm still not going back. Just going to look at changing my leg routine so I can go back to mine.
> 
> Jim have u deleted Facebook?


some ppl have a little basic knowledge and try to push there opinions based on limited experience on to others...

just tell him he is doing it wrong lol

no still on fb...

hardly go on there tho


----------



## big_jim_87

CharlieC25 said:


> Limiting the exercise is crucial hun especially if other areas of your life are fast paced. Have you tried pacing? It's then most effective management system for cfs and might be worth a go?
> 
> If you are busy at night with work and during the day with Jack then limiting exercise at least until you are feeling better again, might help give you abit more energy through the day.. Sounds like you are coping pretty well though hun just got to find that balance with all your commitments


agree with this

imo your better to just take a week off when run down and hit it when better...

other wise you will just be dragging it out...

id say go by feel... if your feeling rough then chill if your ok hammer it!

you taking all your fats and B vits?


----------



## dipdabs

CharlieC25 said:


> Limiting the exercise is crucial hun especially if other areas of your life are fast paced. Have you tried pacing? It's then most effective management system for cfs and might be worth a go?
> 
> If you are busy at night with work and during the day with Jack then limiting exercise at least until you are feeling better again, might help give you abit more energy through the day.. Sounds like you are coping pretty well though hun just got to find that balance with all your commitments


What's pacing hun?

I just don't get in the gym enough as it is and just feel a let down when I don't go. I could probably sleep all day everyday at the moment apart from evenings! It's the only time I seem to wake up a bit and then I end up in bed too late and have a mission on my hands getting up in the morning. I'm rubbish at this balancing business!


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> some ppl have a little basic knowledge and try to push there opinions based on limited experience on to others...
> 
> just tell him he is doing it wrong lol
> 
> no still on fb...
> 
> hardly go on there tho


He's a div.

According to mine uve deleted and blocked me lol


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> agree with this
> 
> imo your better to just take a week off when run down and hit it when better...
> 
> other wise you will just be dragging it out...
> 
> id say go by feel... if your feeling rough then chill if your ok hammer it!
> 
> you taking all your fats and B vits?


I've had so much time off the gym tho that's the thing and if I don't go all I end up doing is falling asleep and then I feel bad for not doing anything in the time I could of. Vicious circle.

Yep taking all these


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had so much time off the gym tho that's the thing and if I don't go all I end up doing is falling asleep and then I feel bad for not doing anything in the time I could of. Vicious circle.
> 
> Yep taking all these
> 
> View attachment 102414


take the time off

sleep if your tiered

dnt feel bad unless your making it up scan excuse lol if your really hanging take time out.

I have no time out planned but when I feel its time I'll take s few days to a week off

na not blocked ya... You know what Im like I haven't got a clue about these things... dnt even know how to block some one lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Kaywoodham said:


> What's pacing hun?
> 
> I just don't get in the gym enough as it is and just feel a let down when I don't go. I could probably sleep all day everyday at the moment apart from evenings! It's the only time I seem to wake up a bit and then I end up in bed too late and have a mission on my hands getting up in the morning. I'm rubbish at this balancing business!


PAcing is just a doctors fancy word for strategy to Achieve balance between rest And activity. So for example you look at your daily routine and find your triggers. If going to the gym makes you feel good but then leaves you coming home so late that you can't get up in the morning then the gym unfortunately is a trigger. Don't feel guilty for not going, do you have Jack during the day? If so take him swimming it's activity for you but it is limited so shouldn't make you too tired but it will tire him out so you get a little more rest, then take him for a walk. Ok so it isn't the gym but with your condition you could get enough muscle stimulation from doing workouts at home. Circuits of press ups, dips, sit ups.. Resistance bands are cheap yet effective. You will probably find that worrying about not going to the gym is draining your mentally and actually making you feel worse anyway so maybe the sooner you say, 'right I'm training at home for a whole month to experiment' maybe the brain with breathe a sigh of relief and instantly free up some energy for other things 

Only suggestions though Hun I don't know your situation, only you know what you can and can't do but that's the beauty of the pacing strategy, you focus on how you feel and where your current routine is making you tired and then make small adjustments here and there..

I don't have cfs but I go to bed at 8 sometimes 9pm every night and it's not that I have don't have stuff to do as I could study in the evening but if I go to bed past 10pm I struggle to get up for cardio or kids then we rush to get to school and I hate rushing haha


----------



## Keeks

Hi hun. Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish, but I know what you're going through. I was bedridden at the age of 13 and after months of hell, was diagnosed with ME. Suffered for years and was up and down a lot, and it took ages for me to know what I was and wasnt capable of. I ended up going to acupuncture which treat my CNS, (I still go now), and I also went to a homeeopath.

I had to give up several jobs as I just couldnt do them, but in time, I recovered. The thing is to listen to your body, if you need to rest, rest, otherwise you end up just getting overtired which then takes more time to recover from.

It has however, moulded me as a person, made me stronger and made my outlook on life different, more positive, and I think thats why now Im so determined to suceed in what Im doing. You'll get there hun, Im sure you will, but listen to your body os your health is the most important thing. Cant do much without it!

Take care hun! x


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Hi hun. Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish, but I know what you're going through. I was bedridden at the age of 13 and after months of hell, was diagnosed with ME. Suffered for years and was up and down a lot, and it took ages for me to know what I was and wasnt capable of. I ended up going to acupuncture which treat my CNS, (I still go now), and I also went to a homeeopath.
> 
> I had to give up several jobs as I just couldnt do them, but in time, I recovered. The thing is to listen to your body, if you need to rest, rest, otherwise you end up just getting overtired which then takes more time to recover from.
> 
> It has however, moulded me as a person, made me stronger and made my outlook on life different, more positive, and I think thats why now Im so determined to suceed in what Im doing. You'll get there hun, Im sure you will, but listen to your body os your health is the most important thing. Cant do much without it!
> 
> Take care hun! x


Wow keeks that sounds like a roller coaster, specially with it starting at such a young age.

Do you still get problems with it now?

Think I'm going to see if I can speak to my manager tonight and see if I can just work two nights a week for a little while. I'm not sure how he will be as its a rule u have to work one weekday to be able to work Friday and Saturday. He's also am asshole lol but we'll see. I'm sure it's doing a weeknight sometimes that messes me up with having to do the school run a few hours after finishing and therefore usually getting around 4 hours sleep until I go to bed at 5am after a Friday night shift.

I might also swap going to the gym before work on a Friday. Then I only have to worry about getting in there 2 mornings a week.

Maybe swapping things around like that will make a difference.

I've been messaging some people today I know who would hear of any half decent part time jobs come up that would suit my experience so got a few ears listening out for me now.

Does the acupuncture hurt? Is it expensive?

Thanks for this keeks, it makes me feel better someone else knows it exists and knows what it's like.

Last year when I told my family that's what I had I more or less got an 'oh right' 'hmm' 'ah' kind of response. Think as soon as you say 'fatigue' to someone it's just seen as a doctors way of saying tired and everyone wants to say well join the club welcome to adulthood, but it's not like that at all. I get days like today where I feel like I could literally fall asleep doing anything I do from the moment I wake up. I left the gym today aswell.

Think il go back to the doctors next week too and see if I can get what Charlie has mentioned.

Got to get ontop of my food prep. I've done this today but whether il manage to do it again when I'm knackered in two days I don't know lol x


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Got to get ontop of my food prep. I've done this today but whether il manage to do it again when I'm knackered in two days I don't know lol x
> 
> View attachment 102516


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

It was an absolutely sh1tty few years, and some people just didnt understand so you're fighting the illness, whilst tyring to explain it to people who just didnt really understand and probably thought like you said.....along the lines of its just being tired, but I know its far from that!

Im ok now, and have been for about 8 years. I am cautious at times and listen to my body, but when I went for the homeopathic treatment, they put it down to the TB and then the meningitis vaccines I'd had, so will stay away from all vaccinations in the future, it seemed my body couldnt handle them.

Where I go for acupunture is really reasonable, its £18 for an hour session but they are a couple who have a surgery at there home and they are retiring next year so will be gutted and have to find somewhere new. It doesnt hurt really, and very relaxing when the needles are in but helps all sorts so maybe worth looking into, and also go back to the docs and see what they can do, worth a try?!

Good luck with the job hunt anyway! x :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

What an awful effing night once again! Shjhfhkkgdfvjk

why do guys feel the need to come into strip clubs either tell you you're too nice or practically beg u to date them. #getagripfreaksasifimthatstupidnowgimneyourcash'ohimskint

Fed up like fuk. Roll on 12hours time to do this absolute sh1t again


----------



## Lou Lou

Kaywoodham said:


> What an awful effing night once again! Shjhfhkkgdfvjk
> 
> why do guys feel the need to come into strip clubs either tell you you're too nice or practically beg u to date them. #getagripfreaksasifimthatstupidnowgimneyourcash'ohimskint
> 
> Fed up like fuk. Roll on 12hours time to do this absolute sh1t again


I know how your feeling Kay...I have 2 kids and work evenings teaching pole dancing and worked in the clubs at weekends...it absoloutly ****ed me!! I was constantly ill and on Monday's I only ever wanted to curl up and sleep for the whole day. Which as you know is impossible with kids and gym and to just have a normal life. I gave it up in the end, it wasn't worth it. Iv got a job in my mates pub at weekends and any time I can get a sitter in the week. I love it!! Money's not great but I look forward to going to work and having a laugh and I'm able to fit everything in and I still teach poles and go to the gym and my diets good and I can even fit in a social life too!! Whoop whoop!! Lol. Ok I'm not minted cash wise but I'm really happy. Life's too short to be grafting and making yourself poorly Hun xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Oh it's a hard life Kay lol. People telling you how they want to date you, shaking ass for tax free cash in hand earnings lol.

#realworldissues


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> *#getagripfreaksasifimthatstupidnowgimneyourcash *


Lol are you serious ?

Pretty much sums up the industry then ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Lol are you serious ?
> 
> Pretty much sums up the industry then ?


u didnt think the 1 youd been going in to see for the past 6 month REALLY liked you?


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> u didnt think the 1 youd been going in to see for the past 6 month REALLY liked you?


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## lxm




----------



## dipdabs

@Natty.Solider I see u r online for once in your life don't forget to check on me


----------



## lxm

she wants the D.


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> she wants the D.


No he's my friend <3


----------



## lxm

One impressive fvcker at that... not going to deny it!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> One impressive fvcker at that... not going to deny it!


Massive ain't he lol


----------



## Natty.Solider

Hey kay! I was going to text you the other day but my phone screwed up. Hows tricks?

lol shucks you two :blush:


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Hey kay! I was going to text you the other day but my phone screwed up. Hows tricks?
> 
> lol shucks you two :blush:


Don't gimme excuses solider lol. Is it working now?

Good I'm off to get my bits out again soon. Woop.


----------



## tonyc74

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't gimme excuses solider lol. Is it working now?
> 
> Good I'm off to get my bits out again soon. Woop.


Ha ha it must be a novelty for you to put them away 

Hope thre are plenty suckers out tonight to part with their cash, must get busy running up to Xmas !


----------



## Natty.Solider

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't gimme excuses solider lol. Is it working now?
> 
> Good I'm off to get my bits out again soon. Woop.


Yeah it is I just text you back, I got service back last night some time. Haha nothing new there then :tongue: text me tomorrow when your out of work and we can catch up.


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Yeah it is I just text you back, I got service back last night some time. Haha nothing new there then :tongue: text me tomorrow when your out of work and we can catch up.


Will do babe


----------



## dipdabs

Well I'm not mentioning work.. Don't want to talk about it right now and I'm seriously considering not going back. If I do go back it will only to wear my cheesy tacky Xmas outfit, I love it cos it's sparkly see and just a bit of fun to wear


----------



## dipdabs

Oh and I'm steaming. #waytoomuchchampagne


----------



## liam0810

Good thing you're off next Saturday then if it was sh1te last night!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Good thing you're off next Saturday then if it was sh1te last night!


How do u know I'm off next Saturday!?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> How do u know I'm off next Saturday!?


Just a wild guess!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Just a wild guess!


It's a good guess!


----------



## dipdabs

On the menu tonight is



I had a double cheeseburger meal and a mcflurry in mcdonalds earlier aswell.

Jack loved his



Saw rise of the guardians this afternoon. It was brilliant!

Um and that's it really. Hanging out my ass tho, champagne doesn't do nice things to u


----------



## Cutandjacked

I really want a McDonald's now lol


----------



## ditz

I'm intrigued at what they've put in that cup that can count as one of your five a day!?


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> I really want a McDonald's now lol


I had one on the way home from work too. Double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal tho mmmmm


----------



## dipdabs

ditz said:


> I'm intrigued at what they've put in that cup that can count as one of your five a day!?


It's just fruit juice and fizzy water


----------



## Cutandjacked

It says with fruit juice


----------



## Countryboy

Its christmas and in the spirit of alll.. i would demolish you....

Oh **** i thought i was scooby for a sec.....


----------



## dipdabs

Countryboy said:


> Its christmas and in the spirit of alll.. i would demolish you....
> 
> Oh **** i thought i was scooby for a sec.....


I'd stock up on your date rape drugs then cos it's the only way that's happening lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

Kaywoodham said:


> I had one on the way home from work too. Double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal tho mmmmm


Lol one of my favourites also. U have many 'cheat' meals? I'm not gonna compete, so I hit McDonalds as much as I can lol


----------



## Countryboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd stock up on your date rape drugs then cos it's the only way that's happening lol


You tease... *runs of to the medicine cabinet*

Lol i couldnt do much anyway ive ****ed my arm 

Get back in the gym woman


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> Lol one of my favourites also. U have many 'cheat' meals? I'm not gonna compete, so I hit McDonalds as much as I can lol


I eat loads of rubbish every Sunday. But I'm also known to slip up a bit at times. All part of the challenge I guess!

No1 will ever beat my love I have for McDonald's!


----------



## dipdabs

Countryboy said:


> You tease... *runs of to the medicine cabinet*
> 
> Lol i couldnt do much anyway ive ****ed my arm
> 
> Get back in the gym woman


Lol

What you done to it? U don't need an arm to date rape someone! Did u never learn to undo buttons and bra straps with one hand!?

I will. Tuesday. Lol


----------



## Countryboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol
> 
> What you done to it? U don't need an arm to date rape someone! Did u never learn to undo buttons and bra straps with one hand!?
> 
> I will. Tuesday. Lol


lets just say i cannot straighten in after doign some shoulder presses think ive pulled my bicep or something silly. And yes i did.. but you dont have to undress ot have fun  .....

plus its cold out...


----------



## dipdabs

Countryboy said:


> lets just say i cannot straighten in after doign some shoulder presses think ive pulled my bicep or something silly. And yes i did.. but you dont have to undress ot have fun  .....
> 
> plus its cold out...


Ah see I just love getting naked


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah see I just love getting naked


And I love it when you're getting naked to, pmsl.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm naked now. U wana see? Lol


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm naked now. U wana see? Lol


Not really :lol: seen it all before. Randy fcuker.


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> Not really :lol: seen it all before. Randy fcuker.


Hahahahaaaa

I'm only 'playing'


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahahahaaaa
> 
> I'm only 'playing'


Playing.. nice. Now that I'd like to see.


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> Playing.. nice. Now that I'd like to see.


Come here then il show u


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> Come here then il show u


Haha, yeah, I'll just nip to Cardiff from the SW. Tell you what, next time you're down here you can come and stay at hotel Greenspin instead; includes complimentary morning cunnilingus.


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> Haha, yeah, I'll just nip to Cardiff from the SW. Tell you what, next time you're down here you can come and stay at hotel Greenspin instead; includes complimentary morning cunnilingus.


Sounds bloody good to me!


----------



## dipdabs

Right so absolutely exhausted today. Been falling asleep on and off all day. Just getting food in me now apart from a ham roll I had at lunch. So just cooked 500g mince and rice and getting half of it in will get the rest in aswell, or least try. I would have my USN chocolate milkshake aswell that I was looking forward to but silly me left it on the table where jack could get it, I don't know how the bvgger opened it as it was sealed, so while i fell asleep on the sofa he smashed in 50g of protein. I hope he enjoyed it cos now I don't get to!


----------



## Guest

Greenspin said:


> Haha, yeah, I'll just nip to Cardiff from the SW. Tell you what, next time you're down here you can come and stay at hotel Greenspin instead;* includes complimentary morning cunnilingus*.


Is that with or without black pudding ?


----------



## Greenspin

OldManRiver said:


> Is that with or without black pudding ?


Pmsl, without mate. Hotel Greenspin isn't that posh.


----------



## lxm

Those chicken balls from the ****** should be fhking banned.


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Those chicken balls from the ****** should be fhking banned.


They're amazing! I love the fat in them lol


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> They're amazing! I love the fat in them lol












 Its weird makes me think its 'fake' chicken.. or seagul even!!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Its weird makes me think its 'fake' chicken.. or seagul even!!


It's just duck or goose fat


----------



## dipdabs

But the meat probably is still seagull lol


----------



## lxm

Our local was shut down for serving seagul meat as chicken.... @JANIKvonD will probably remember that! Jimmychungs fiasco a few years back.. lol!

chuckled so hard when I read it... and Could imagine peoples faces dropping when they found out after eating at that place for so long


----------



## dipdabs

I wouldn't even care. Meat is meat to me unless it's dog or cat it wouldn't bother me


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> I wouldn't even care. Meat is meat to me unless it's dog or cat it wouldn't bother me


I'll remember to quote you on that one at a later date :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Our local was shut down for serving seagul meat as chicken.... @JANIKvonD will probably remember that! Jimmychungs fiasco a few years back.. lol!
> 
> chuckled so hard when I read it... and Could imagine peoples faces dropping when they found out after eating at that place for so long


i remember mate, but i dont eat there anyway. city quay all the way



Kaywoodham said:


> I wouldn't even care. *Meat is meat to me* unless it's dog or cat it wouldn't bother me


yeh im the same....any holes a goal.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Right so absolutely exhausted today. Been falling asleep on and off all day. Just getting food in me now apart from a ham roll I had at lunch. So just cooked 500g mince and rice and getting half of it in will get the rest in aswell, or least try. I would have my USN chocolate milkshake aswell that I was looking forward to but silly me left it on the table where jack could get it, I don't know how the bvgger opened it as it was sealed, so while i fell asleep on the sofa he smashed in 50g of protein. I hope he enjoyed it cos now I don't get to!


Haha o dear my boy's the same if he see's me getting a shake he has!!! to have a sip


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Haha o dear my boy's the same if he see's me getting a shake he has!!! to have a sip


That's a £2.50 toy knocked off his Xmas list lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> That's a £2.50 toy knocked off his Xmas list lol


haha to right


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> That's a £2.50 toy knocked off his Xmas list lol


u get toys for £2.50 these days? ill need to sort this wife of mine out!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> u get toys for £2.50 these days? ill need to sort this wife of mine out!


Out of all jacks toys he probably plays with the cheap ones from the 99p shop the most. He's got lots of little cars, lorries, dinosaurs mainly from them kind of places and constantly has them out, he loves all his McDonald's toys too!


----------



## dipdabs

Still feeling exhausted so no gym, not forcing myself to go or winding myself up about it when all I wana do is sleep.

Got a lot going on in my head this week it seems which is pretty fukin annoying tbh.

Taking the week off work I need rest and could do with not stressing about work being quiet. I'm also drinking too much there. I only have 2 glasses early in the night when I'm driving but I dont want to, I do it cos I get bored and then a bit of Dutch courage, then when I can get lifts I'm having 4 or 5, which ok isn't an awful lot but it still adds up and I don't like it and it's a waste of money. Out Saturday so will be Drinking but no more for me when working.

Xmas is coming and I'm stressed to fuk about it, the fat guy IMO should give it a couple more months before coming near my chimney!


----------



## dipdabs

Oh and I've also decided if I can't sort out a proper balance by the end of January then to postpone competing, may is just too ambitious if I'm getting the training in as I am at the moment


----------

